# Noch mehr Sprengstoff - Sinn und Unsinn des Fahrradhelms



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

Moin nochma,

http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/

Lesen, staunen - das Denken anfangen!

Schätze, ich werde meinen Deckel für Straßenfahrten (mit dem Tieflieger) zukünftig zu Hause lassen. 

Im Wald überleg' ich's mir noch mal, allerdings auch nur wegen der überhängenden Äste.

---

Durch den obigen Artikel muss ich an die drei heftigeren Unfälle denken, die ich (in den ersten beiden aktiven Jahren) mit dem MTB hatte:

1. Roter Radweg

Auf'm Radweg noch eben schnell bei Rot über die Ampel - und vom eben anfahrenden Auto gerade noch erwischt. Die Madame am Steuer war so langsam in ihren Reaktionen, dass sie noch bis in den zweiten Gang gekommen ist, bevor sie gemerkt hat, dass da ein Radfahrer unter ihrer Motorhaube klemmt.

Verletzungen: Rechte Schulter ausgekugelt, Schürfwunden.
Helm getragen? Nein.
Hätte er geholfen? Nein.
Selbst nach Hause gefahren? Nein, Vorderrad war hinüber.

2. Schrankentauchen

Mit 65 km/h den Betonweg 'runter - und unten ist die Schranke zu. Saublöd, ja! 
Bremsen zu und unten durch getaucht - das Rad, nicht der Fahrer. Ich bin also hängen geblieben (die Abschürfungen fingen auf den Handrücken an - das nenne ich Glück!!), auf dem Steiß gelandet und dann mit dem Kopf auf Beton.

Verletzungen: Schürfwunden, heftige Steiß-Prellung, dicke Beule genau oben auf dem Kopf
Helm getragen? Nein.
Hätte er geholfen? Vermutlich hätte es keine Beule gegeben.
Selbst nach Hause gefahren? Ja, ca. 25 km.

Anmerkung: 

In Unfallsituationen dehnt sich die Zeit, ihr kennt das. So an der Schranke hängend, war mir bewusst, dass ich die Wahl habe:
a) Nackenmuskeln anspannen, um den Aufprall des Kopfs zu mildern - und beim Überstrecken ein HWS-Syndrom riskieren
b) Nackenmuskeln locker lassen und den Kürbis mit Wucht auf's Pflaster klatschen

Ich habe mich für a) entschieden (trotzdem war die Beule _genau oben_ auf dem Kopf, und _nicht_ hinten!!). Mit einem Helm wäre es sicher b) gewesen. Ob der typische Fahrradhelm einem solchen Aufprall standgehalten hätte? Ob das meinem Nacken besser bekommen wäre?

3. Singeltrail-Pirouette

An den Sturz selbst fehlt mir jede Erinnerung. Ich kann nur aufgrund der Verletzungen rekonstruieren, dass ich wahrscheinlich auf dem ebenen Waldboden-Singletrail verrissen habe - vielleicht bin ich mit dem Lenker an einem Ast hängen geblieben - und mich mehrfach um meine Hochachse rotierend in den benachbarten Acker geschraubt haben muss. Die Erinnerung setzt erst ein, als ich das Rad schon ein gutes Stück vom vermuteten (!) Unfallort weggeschoben habe. Ob bis dahin 2 oder 20 Minuten vergangen sind, kann ich nicht sagen.

Verletzungen: Geprellter Rückenwirbel (Verdacht auf Anbruch, zum Glück unbegründet), großflächige Abschürfungen
Helm getragen? Ja.
Hat er geholfen? Der Helm war auf der linken Seite etwa 1/2 bis 1 cm flächig eingedrückt, die Oberschale gesprungen.
Selbst nach Hause gefahren? Ja, ca. 20 km.

Anmerkung:

Der Krankenhausarzt meinte, der Deckel hätte mir eine Gehirnerschütterung erspart. Ich stelle mir inzwischen die Frage, ob das Eindrücken einer weichen Styroporschicht um einen Zentimeter genug Energie abbaut, um den Aufprall so weit zu dämpfen, dass es für den Unterschied zwischen Gehirnerschütterung oder nicht Gehirnerschütterung reicht. Was meinen die Physiker unter Euch? 

Die Aufprallenergie hat sicher der Rücken abgefangen, denn da hat's am meisten weh getan. Da ich damals schon die Angewohnheit hatte, im Falle eines Falles die Hände möglichst lange am Lenker zu lassen, bin ich sicher nicht mit dem Kopf voran auf dem Boden gelandet. Wäre das der Fall gewesen, hätte die Styroporschale auch nichts geholfen, denn die Tests verlangen, dass der Aufprall eines 5 kg schweren Körpers mit 25 km/h auf maximal 300 g abgebremst wird.

Ich wiege aber mit Montur gut 72 kg und bin sicher mit deutlich über 25 km/h über den Lenker (an dieser Stelle fuhr ich immer gute 40 km/h). Die Styroporschüssel wäre bei einer solchen Aufprallenergie einfach geplatzt, ohne eine nennenswerte Energiemenge aufzunehmen. (siehe dazu weiterführende Links der obigen Seite)

Mein Fazit?

Ich weiß noch nicht. Aber die Jungs haben starke Argumente...

Gute Nacht,

Shefffield


----------



## ckazok (6. Januar 2004)

Jeder kann sich mal vorstellen, daß nicht bei jedem Unfall der Helm schützen kann. Es gibt Unfälle und Unfälle. Du kannst 100 Stürze haben, ohne mit dem Helm je den Boden zu berühren oder nur einen Sturz, wo dir der Helm zerbricht und das Leben rettet. 

Möchtest du wegen deiner obigen "HättederHelmgeholfen"-Argumenten wirklich darauf verzichten?

Was bringt ein Airbag in einem Auto, wenn mich einer von der Seite anfährt? Richtig, nichts. Ist es deshalb sinnlos?

In diesem Sinne, zumindestens ab einem bestimmten niveau immer mit Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ckazok _
> * ...oder nur einen Sturz, wo dir der Helm zerbricht und das Leben rettet.  *



Sorry, zu kurz gedacht.

Wenn der Helm zerbricht, schützt er überhaupt nicht mehr, da die Knautschzone dann gar nicht erst zur Wirkung kommt.

Die gelinkten Beiträge setzen wo ganz anders an:

*1. Die Schutzwirkung von Fahrradhelmen (im Alltag! nicht beim Sport) ist nur eingebildet. Die Prüfnormen sind lächerlich.

2. Die (eingebildete) Schutzwirkung begünstigt eine riskantere Fahrweise. Wirklichen Schutz bietet nur sicheres, vorausschauendes Fahren.

3. Helmtragen suggeriert, dass Fahrradfahren besonders gefährlich wäre. Tatsächlich ist es nicht gefährlicher als Autofahren oder Treppensteigen - auch was die Zahl und Schwere von Kopfverletzungen angeht.*

Begründungen gibt's reichlich unter den geposteten Links. Das ist viel zu umfangreich, um hier alles zu wiederholen.

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## Bexder (6. Januar 2004)

also doch mx motorradhelm kaufen ?


----------



## Stone2063 (6. Januar 2004)

Also ich find die Seite intressant, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man mit Helm immer bessere Changen hat als ohne Helm!
Die Aussage 


> Nehmen wir an, der Fahrer fliegt mit dem Kopf voran gegen ein Hindernis und wiegt 75 kg



ist wenig aussagend, denn in dem Fall kommt es eh zum Genickbruck mit oder ohne Helm( egal was für ein Helm, ob MX, Fullface oder was auch immer)



> Das Szenario einer Stecklandung mag übertrieben erscheinen. Aber allein, wenn nur ein kleiner Teil des Körpergewichtes mitgebremst werden muß, kommt man schon zu erstaunlichen Durchschlagsgeschwindigkeiten



Oh, ohne Helm hättest du garkeine Verzögerung und wärest 100% schwer verletzt oder Tot


Also ich behalt mein Helm auf , egal was andere behaupten.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Airborne (6. Januar 2004)

Es soll auch Leute geben, die vor dem Sicherheitsgurt im auto Angst haben...

Und mein Opa meinte letztens, er hätte auf der AB immer die Hand an der Handbremse, um da auch noch bremsen zu können... ich möchte nicht wissen, wie ABS und ESP darauf reagieren...

*nur weil einer gut reden kann, muß es nicht immer gleich richtig sein.*

@ sheffield

Wenn du keinen Helm tragen willst mach das. Aber bitte bring andere Leute hier nicht auf dumme Ideen.

Torsten


----------



## Thaischarf (6. Januar 2004)

Hmm dann begünstigen also die ganzen Dinge wie ABS, Airbags auch eine riskanntere Fahrweise im KFZ? Es gibt sicherlich einige die sich dann nur noch auf das ganze verlassen und den Kopf ausschalten, aber die ganzen anderen??? Ich war um meinen Airbag schon mal recht froh...

Dann sind beim Fahrrad die Scheibenbremsen aber auch gefährlich, auch Federweg ist gefährlich... ohne das ganze Zeug würden wir sicherlich nicht uns in einen Bikepark begeben oder in der Stadt Treppen springen ohne das ganze wäre das ziemlichen Spezialisten vorbehalten...

Aber so gesehen gibt es auch keine Viren... die ganzen Desinfektionsmittel werden uns nur aus Gewinnsucht heraus verkauft.

Als kleine Anmerkung ein Geschäftskollege von mir ist im Somme OHNE Helm tödlich verunglückt...  auf den Kopf gefallen... Ein Helm hätte es auf alle Fälle nicht schlimmer gemacht....


----------



## Speichennippel (6. Januar 2004)

Im Winter ist eine Stelle meines Haustrails immer vereist. Ich nähere mich mit ca 50 km/h dieser Stelle und denke "gleich kommt die Eisfläche"
Als nächstes spürte ich besagt Eisfläche,  an meinem Helm entlangratschen.
Ich denke "Verdammt der Helm hat 100 Teuro gekostet"

Ohne Helm hätte ich gedacht ""  (schwarzes, grosses nichts)


----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stone2063 _
> *Also ich find die Seite intressant, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man mit Helm immer bessere Changen hat als ohne Helm!*



Glaubst Du das wirklich? Bist Du überzeugt davon, dass 1 cm Styropor und eine hauchdünne Plastikschicht drüber Dir echten Schutz geben können?

Mach Dich mal frei vom gesellschaftlichen Konsens und versuch, die Argumente beider Seiten wertfrei nachzuvollziehen. Mit ein wenig physikalischem Verständnis kommen vielleicht auch Dir bald ein paar Zweifel.

Der Test wird mit 150 J Aufprallenergie durchgeführt, also einem 5 kg schweren Prüfkörper mit 25 km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit.

Wenn die Aufprallenergie nennenswert steigt (z. B. 75 kg statt 5 kg bei 25 km/h), zerbricht der Helm einfach. Im Fall eines Brechens wird die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit des Kopfes nach dem Bruch des Helms rechnerisch von 25 km/h auf 24 km/h verringert.

Wer einmal einen Kerbschlagbiegeversuch gesehen hat, kann das problemlos nachvollziehen: Ein Sprödbruch verbraucht fast keine Energie. Ein brechender Helm bringt absolut nichts.

Um allerdings eine Knautschzone zu haben, die auch was bringt (bei 75 kg Fahrergewicht und nicht bei 5 kg!), ist ein Zentimeter vielleicht ein wenig knapp bemessen.



> _Original geschrieben von Stone2063 _
> *
> Die Aussage
> 
> ...



Glaub' weiter an Deinen Placebo - und freu' Dich auf eine Helmpflicht, auch wenn es "nur" ein sozialer Zwang wird. Sei es, dass die Versicherungen nicht mehr zahlen, wenn Du ohne Helm angefahren wirst, oder Eltern Dich anpöbeln.

Ein Helm schützt unwidersprochen vor der Beule nach einem leichteren Sturz. Deswegen glauben ja so viele Helmträger - mich selbst eingeschlossen - an die Schutzwirkung. Wir haben's doch selbst mal erlebt! Wenn es aber um den Schutz vor schwereren Verletzungen geht, ist der Fahrradhelm komplett wirkungslos. Das schreiben sogar die Hersteller, wenn auch verklausuliert, in ihren Beipackzetteln.

Warum muss ich eigentlich einen Helm ersetzen, wenn er mir mal runtergefallen ist? Sind die Dinger _so _ empfindlich? Sehr vertrauenerweckend...

Ich meine, dass wir kollektiv verarscht werden. Und uns dann auch noch wohl fühlen in unserer ach so hehren Vorbildrolle.

Ich fühle mich verarscht - und ich bin wütend, dass ich mich so lange habe verarschen lassen! Das ist ehrlich beschämend.


Noch ein Satz zum vorangegenagenen Beitrag:



Grüße,
Shefffield

P.S.: "Die Politik kann keine Helmpflicht einführen. Sie kann nur das Radfahren ohne Helm verbieten." Verbote haben wir langsam genug, oder?


----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *Es soll auch Leute geben, die vor dem Sicherheitsgurt im auto Angst haben...
> 
> Und mein Opa meinte letztens, er hätte auf der AB immer die Hand an der Handbremse, um da auch noch bremsen zu können... ich möchte nicht wissen, wie ABS und ESP darauf reagieren...
> *



Ich kann gar nicht ohne Sicherheitsgurt fahren - dann fehlt mir was.

Aber: Vom Gurt weiß ich, dass er was bringt. Der Nutzen ist einsichtig und in unzähligen "praktischen Versuchen" bewiesen. Der Gurt hat schon unzählige Leben gerettet.




> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *
> 
> nur weil einer gut reden kann, muß es nicht immer gleich richtig sein.
> ...



Stopp!

Ich trage seit über 6 Jahren einen Helm beim Radfahren. *IMMER.* Aber ich habe das nie _hinterfragt_.

Durch das Tragen eines Helms machen wir allen anderen klar:

- Radfahren ist saugefährlich! Tu das nicht, wenn Du nicht risikoverliebt bist!

- Radfahrer sind eine Belastung für die Gesellschaft, die fallen dauernd auf den Kopf.

- Eine Helmpflicht muss her, denn Radfahren ist saugefährlich, und wer diese hochriskante Tätigkeit ohne Kopfschutz ausübt, ist verantwortungslos. Also ich für meinen Teil nehm' lieber das Auto, das ist sicherer.


Jetzt denke ich drüber nach - angeregt durch die Diskussion im Usenet, zugegeben - und bemerke meinen Irrtum.

Schaut Euch die Ergebnisse der Helmpflicht in Australien an: Massiv weniger Menschen auf dem Fahrrad, aber prozentual genau so viele leichte, schwere und tödliche Kopfverletzungen wie vor der Einführung der Helmpflicht - ja, sogar genauso wie zu der Zeit, als es noch gar keine Fahrradhelme gab!

Ist das nicht Beweis genug?


Noch mal zum Mitschreiben: 

Der Helm schützt vor kleineren Blessuren so gut, wie ein Neopren-Schienbeinschutz den Einschlag des Pedals dämpft. Einen Knochenbruch kann der Neoprenschutz bestimmt nicht verhindern. So wenig, wie der Helm vor einem Schädelbruch schützen kann.

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *Hmm dann begünstigen also die ganzen Dinge wie ABS, Airbags auch eine riskanntere Fahrweise im KFZ? *



So ist es. Die Unfallstatistiken belegen das.




> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *
> Es gibt sicherlich einige die sich dann nur noch auf das ganze verlassen und den Kopf ausschalten, aber die ganzen anderen??? Ich war um meinen Airbag schon mal recht froh...*



Wäre ich auch. _Denn der bringt was_.




> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *
> Dann sind beim Fahrrad die Scheibenbremsen aber auch gefährlich, auch Federweg ist gefährlich... *



*Hä?*

Bremsen = aktive Sicherheit
Helm = passive Sicherheit

Werfen wir da jetzt nicht was durcheinander?



> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *
> ohne das ganze Zeug würden wir sicherlich nicht uns in einen Bikepark begeben oder in der Stadt Treppen springen ohne das ganze wäre das ziemlichen Spezialisten vorbehalten...*



Die Helmdebatte dreht sich um Alltagsradler. Dass im Sport ein Helm sinnvoll sein _kann_, stelle ich hier nicht in Frage. Aber auch das sollte mal kritisch untersucht werden.



> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *
> Aber so gesehen gibt es auch keine Viren... die ganzen Desinfektionsmittel werden uns nur aus Gewinnsucht heraus verkauft.*



Klar, werden wir sachlich.

Fakt ist, dass Menschen in übermäßig hygienischer Umgebung leichter krank werden - dem Immunsystem fehlt das Training. Die fürsorgliche Mama aus der Werbung, die hinter ihrem Kind mit der Alkoholsprühflasche hertigert, tut ihrem Nachwuchs bestimmt was Gutes.

[/Ironie]

Ich will doch nur eins von Euch: 

_Selber mal nachdenken, bitte!_

Wenn Ihr dabei zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis kommt als ich: Gerne!!

Aber doch bitte mit einer schlüssigen Begründung...



> _Original geschrieben von Thaischarf _
> *
> Als kleine Anmerkung ein Geschäftskollege von mir ist im Somme OHNE Helm tödlich verunglückt...  auf den Kopf gefallen... Ein Helm hätte es auf alle Fälle nicht schlimmer gemacht.... *



Hätte er was geholfen? 

Ich hab' auch einen Rennradkollegen verloren, den es aus einer Kurve in den Gegenverkehr getragen hat. Ob er einen Helm getragen hat, weiß ich nicht.

Hätte er was geholfen?

Ich plädiere für eine sichere Fahrweise. Für Fahrzeugbeherrschung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.

Und gegen das trügerische Sicherheitsgefühl, dass einem der Plastikhut eingibt.

Die 10 Gebote des sicheren Radfahrens 

Ich hoffe, keinem zu nahe getreten zu sein - aber ich bin immer noch sauer darüber, mich getäuscht zu fühlen. Das macht mich etwas emotionaler als sonst.

Nix für ungut,
Shefffield


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

@ Speichennippel

Die Gegenfragen, die sich mir *sofort* stellen, wenn ich lese:



> *
> Im Winter ist eine Stelle meines Haustrails immer vereist. Ich nähere mich mit ca 50 km/h dieser Stelle und denke "gleich kommt die Eisfläche"...*



- Bist Du lebensmüde? (Du weißt doch, was kommt!)

- Wärst Du ohne Helm auf dem Kopf auch mit 50 km/h auf die Eisfläche zugeschossen?

Ich bin bestimmt kein Schleicher im Trail (in der CC-Gruppe bergab eigentlich immer unter den schnellsten 3), aber nach meinen Unfallerfahrungen weiß ich inzwischen recht gut, wo ich's laufen lassen kann und wo ich besser einen Gang zurückschalte.

Mir ist aktive Sicherheit wichtiger als passive, denn Stürzen tut auch mit Helm weh.

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Speichennippel _
> *Im Winter ist eine Stelle meines Haustrails immer vereist. Ich nähere mich mit ca 50 km/h dieser Stelle und denke "gleich kommt die Eisfläche"
> Als nächstes spürte ich besagt Eisfläche,  an meinem Helm entlangratschen.
> Ich denke "Verdammt der Helm hat 100 Teuro gekostet"
> ...



Glück gehabt!

Du erlaubst, dass ich die Situation in einem Gedankenexperiment mal in die eisfreie Zeit verlege?

1. Der Radfahrer ohne Helm rutscht seitlich weg.

In eher flachem Winkel schlägt der Kopf mit der Schädeldecke auf dem Pflaster auf. Die Haut wird abgeschürft, der Kopf rutscht (auf einer Schicht Haaren und etwas Blut) über den Boden, bis der Körper zum Stillstand kommt. Aua.


2. Der behelmte Radfahrer rutscht seitlich weg.

In eher flachem Winkel schlägt der Kopf mit der Helmkante zuerst auf dem Boden auf. Dadurch wird der Hals abgeknickt, der Kiefer oder andere Teile des Gesichts schlagen auf dem Boden auf. Aua. Eventuell wird die Halswirbelsäule dabei in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 

Der Körper rutscht über den Boden. Die Helmschale aus Kunststoff reißt oder wird abgeschabt, die darunterliegende Styroporschicht verzahnt sich mit dem Straßenbelag. Folge: Der Körper rutscht (auf einer Schicht Kleidung und etwas Blut), der Kopf wird vom Helm aprubt abgebremst. Nicht sehr vorteilhaft für die Halswirbelsäule. Aua.



Entschuldige, dass ich hier ein dermaßen hypothetisches Szenario entwickle muss (bzw. wiedergebe aus dem Usenet, ich finde den Link aber jetzt so schnell nicht wieder - den Selbstversuch habe ich mir gespart...)


Das ist allerdings kein Stück hypothetischer als Deine Behauptung:



> *
> Ohne Helm hätte ich gedacht ""  (schwarzes, grosses nichts) *



Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (6. Januar 2004)

http://www.adfc-bw.de/presse/server4.htm

Um mal eine offizielle Stelle zu nennen...

Endlich gefunden:

Fahrradhelme sind die Bachblüten des Radfahrens


----------



## dogugsch (7. Januar 2004)

@Shefffield
ganz eindeutig für Dich, Du hast bereits nen Schaden, also erübrigt sich die Diskusion,
sollten Diese Zeilen wieder Erwarten, doch deine Grauen Zellen zu Aktivität verleitet haben teste doch mal:
man nehme nen Alten Helm, und schlage mit nem Hammer oder ner Axt drauf >>
Du wirst dich wundern wieviel ein Helm aushält bis er bricht!
Ansonsten wünsch ich dir dass Du nie mitbekommst was ein Gehirnschaden bedeutet!


----------



## Speichennippel (7. Januar 2004)

Bin mit 50 gefahren weil es mit 12 % Bergab ging (asphaltet)
Es war dunkel, deshalb war ich so langsam.
Die Eisfläche hätte auch noch gar nicht da sein dürfen, die war sonst immer weiter unten.
Das musste gerade mir passieren, da ich doch bergab zu den Schnecken zähle.
Ohne Helm wäre der Kopf vielleicht gar nicht erst auf den Boden gekommen ???? Glaube ich nicht !
Der Helm hat nicht geschadet, im Gegebteil er bewahrte mich vor Kratzern an der Glatze.
Mit Helm seh ich übrigens auch viel besser aus, da man dann die nichtvorhandenen Haare nicht so sieht.


----------



## Edith L. (7. Januar 2004)

Erstens ist der Helm kein Ganzkörperschutz! 

Bei einem Verkehrsunfall kannst Du auch sterben ohne dass der Kopfbereich überhaupt betroffen ist. 

Also mal schön vorsichtig mit pauschalen Äusserungen wie:"....der hatte aber nen Helm auf und ist trotzdem gestorben." 

Hier wird etwas verglichen, was überhaupt nicht vergleichbar ist. 

Und wenn mir ein Helm selbst nur bei einer Aufprallgeschwindigkeit bis 25 km/h helfen sollte. Immerhin! Darüberhinaus kann Dir meistens sowieso keiner mehr helfen. 
Zu berücksichtigen ist dass es sich dabei auch noch um ein nicht nachgebendes Hinderniss handeln muss. 

Und ne Styroporschale mit darüberliegender Helmschale, diese dient übrigens der Verteilung der punktuell auftretenden Aufschlagenergie in das darunterliegende Styropor, vernichtet wenigstens mehr Energie als die blosse Hirnschale!  

Nach einem Aufprall wird dass Styropor irreversibel verformt. D.H nach einem solchen Crash ist der Helm zu erneuern. Er ist damit nämlich seiner Aufgabe bereits nachgekommen.

Nochmal so zur Anmerkung:
Ich kenne auch einen Fall bei dem der Helm nach einem Sturz gebrochen war. 
Aber lieber der Helm als die Omme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> 1. Die Schutzwirkung von Fahrradhelmen (im Alltag! nicht beim Sport) ist nur eingebildet. Die Prüfnormen sind lächerlich.


gegenargument: 
"(Die Prüfnorm) habe ich nicht im Wortlaut, auch nicht lesen können. Daher kann ich nur wiedergeben, wie die von anderen eingeschätzt wird. "

wenn man solchermassen in der öffentlichkeit auftritt, sollte man sich schon die mühe machen, den jeweiligen wortlaut der prüfverfahren zu kennen. 
alle erwähnten normen kann man sich - mit etwas aufwand - selbst besorgen. 

ausserdem verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was GEGEN den helm sprechen soll.

und: ich hatte schon mehrer stürze und war jedesmal froh, dass ich nen helm aufhatte. 
in freier wildbahn hast du halt keine labor-testbedingungen und reine kerbbelastungen schon gar nicht.


----------



## blackforest (7. Januar 2004)

Also mal ehrlich. Ich denke jeder von uns ist schonmal ohne Helm auf die Fresse geflogen. Aber sinnlos sind sie dehalb nicht.

Gerade wenn ich mit dem Hinterkopf auschlage ist ein Helm sicher sinnvoll. Mein Helm hat hinten übrigens deutlich über 1 cm. Eher schon 3 cm. ( Met Parachute)

Was ich allerdings auch nicht verstehe ist warum man immer noch diese dünne Plastikschicht drüberzieht. Ich denke hier wäre Glasfaser oder besser Aramid einfach sicherer. Gerade um einen vor spitzen Steinen zu schützen wäre ein Aramidhülle perfekt. Die würde auf keinen Fall reissen. Außerdem wären die Helme in sích viel stabiler.
Ist wohl zu teuer! Um sicher zu gehen muß man wohl einen Downhillhelm aufziehen.


----------



## Shefffield (7. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich hab' jetzt nicht viel Zeit, deswegen in aller Kürze:

@ dogugsch: Brauchste eben mehr Schmalz in den Armen, damit Du *richtig* draufhauen kannst...


@ Speichennippel: Hehe, Haare sind bei mir auch ein paar weniger geworden. Aber die wenigen dürfen bald wieder mit dem Fahrtwind spielen.  
Ich hab' vor Eis einen Höllenrespekt und fahre bei entsprechenden Temperaturen eigentlich immer so, dass ich die Strecke vor mir auch diesbezüglich übersehen und einschätzen kann. Obwohl ich bergrunter wirklich keine Schnecke bin...


@ Eddie L.: Korrekt. Und wenn's ernst wird (Auto/Lkw gegen Radfahrer, am besten inkl. Überrollen) entstehen die tödlichen Verletzungen recht oft an anderer Stelle als am Kopf. 

Das ist natürlich *kein* Grund, keinen Helm zu tragen!

Würde er was bringen, würde ich meinen Styroporhut weiter so konsequent aufsetzen wie die letzten Jahre.

Wie ein Helm angeblich funktionieren *soll*, weiß ich auch. Aber nimm doch mal eine 1 cm dicke Styroporplatte, leg sie auf einen harten Boden (ungefähr so hart wie Deine Schädeldecke) und tret' dann kräftig mit dem Absatz rein.

Hat 'ne Menge Energie geschluckt, nicht wahr?

Wenn wir Autos nach solchen Normen bauen und fahren würden, hätten wir nicht 8000 Verkehrstote pro Jahr, sondern 800.000.


@ dubbel: Hättest Du Dir die Mühe gemacht, den anfangs geposteten Link mal zu besuchen, hättest Du die Prüfnormen ohne Aufwand einsehen können. Sind alle verlinkt unter http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/normen.html


@ blackforest: Sinnlos?

Ist aus dem Forum zweirad.de:



> Nun fuhr ich aus einem Waldstück heraus und konnte plötlich nichts mehr sehen da ich ja die dunklen Brillengläser noch auf hatte und mir die Abendröte direkt in die Augen schien. Ich sah nichts mehr, auch die Kurve die vor mir lag nicht. Ich steuerte gradwegs in die Leitplanke hinein (mit etwa 55km/h), flog über diese hinaus und schlug mit dem Kopf direkt auf einen vormirliegenden Baum auf. Ich erlitt trotz Helm einen Schädelbasisbruch usw. Ich will damit nicht behaupten "Helme seinen unnütz", denn wer so etwas behauptet, dem ist sein Leben egal. Ohne diesen Helm würde ich zu 100.000 Prozent nicht mehr leben. Und heute bin ich grademal 18 Jahre alt.




Er hat einen Schädelbasisbruch erlitten! Was hätte denn ohne Helm noch Schlimmeres passieren sollen bitte?

Mehr Beweise als die Ergebnisse der australischen Helmpflicht und solche Fälle brauche ich nicht.

Glaubt weiter an Eure Bachblüten. Ich halt's da mehr mit der Physik.


Warum ist Helmtragen schlecht?

Helmpflicht (auch der gesellschaftliche Konsens über eine inoffizielle) --> viel weniger Radfahrer auf den Straßen --> höhere Gefahr durch den motorisierten Verkehr --> mehr schwere Unfälle in Relation zur Zahl der Radfahrer --> höhere persönliche Gefährdung des einzelnen, also von uns allen

Radfahrer mit Helm = Fahrradfahren ist so gefährlich, dass man einen Helm tragen muss.

Grüße,
Shefffield

P.S.: Alles, was ich hier anreiße, ist unter dem *Hardshell*-Link wesentlich besser formuliert und begründet, als ich das in der kurzen Zeit hier leisten kann. Nehmt Euch die Zeit und schmökert.


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

dogugsch, entscheid' Dich mal



> _Original geschrieben von dogugsch _
> *@Shefffield
> ganz eindeutig für Dich, Du hast bereits nen Schaden,
> (...)
> Ansonsten wünsch ich dir dass Du nie mitbekommst was ein Gehirnschaden bedeutet!*



Wie jetz - hab ich oder hab ich nich???


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> gegenargument:
> "(Die Prüfnorm) habe ich nicht im Wortlaut, auch nicht lesen können. Daher kann ich nur wiedergeben, wie die von anderen eingeschätzt wird. "
> *



Hier das gesamte Zitat von http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/normen.html#ansi

"Habe ich nicht im Wortlaut, auch nicht lesen können. Daher kann ich nur wiedergeben, wie die von anderen eingeschätzt wird. Laut BHSI hat sich die entsprechende ANSI-Kommission aufgelöst. Der Standard sei überholt, ohnehin nicht weitgehend genug. Den entsprechenden Aufklebern sei keine Relevanz beizumessen. Daher spare ich mir alles weitere.
ANSI Homepage: www.ansi.org/"

Wenn Du schon zitierst, dann bitte vollständig.

Diese Norm wird nicht kritisiert. Wenn Du sie jetzt ausgräbst und belegst, dass sie meine Argumentation zum Einsturz bringt und Radhelme tatsächlich auch bei hohen Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten (_und einem Fahrergewicht von 75 kg und nicht von 5 kg_) irgend eine Form von Sicherheit bieten, *würde mich das ehrlich freuen*.

Allein, ich rechne nicht allzusehr damit.




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> wenn man solchermassen in der öffentlichkeit auftritt, sollte man sich schon die mühe machen, den jeweiligen wortlaut der prüfverfahren zu kennen.
> *



Warum?

Reichen die _aktuellen_ Normen nicht aus? Was interessiert uns in Deutschland denn außer dem GS-Zeichen und der DIN-Norm?

Mir persönlich reicht es aus, die Wirksamkeit eines gewöhnlichen, modernen Helms anhand tatsächlich passierter Unfälle zu bewerten - was natürlich nur beispielhaft und subjektiv geht. Aber mich interessiert nur die Wirkung im richtigen Leben, und nicht die Erfüllung _irgendwelcher_ Normen.

Dass die Rahmenbedingungen der Normprüfungen dann tatsächlich *dermaßen* hinter den in der freien Wildbahn auftretenden Verhältnissen herhinken, ist da nur noch das Sahnehäubchen.

Weiteres Denkfutter geben mir die Erfahrungen aus Australien.

Wer sich gerne Normen durchliest, bekommt sie von den Hardshell-Jungs sauber verlinkt. Ich unterstelle, dass die ihre Suchmaschinen ausführlich interviewt haben und nicht verlinkte Normen online schlicht nicht (mehr?) zu bekommen sind. 

Weitergehende Recherchen heiße ich natürlich willkommen.




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> alle erwähnten normen kann man sich - mit etwas aufwand - selbst besorgen.
> *



Und? Hast Du? 

Widerlegen Sie die Behauptungen, die ich hier aufstelle bzw. weitertrage?




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> ausserdem verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was GEGEN den helm sprechen soll.
> *



Dasselbe, was auch schon dagegen gesprochen hat, sich einen sog. "Sturzring" (das sind die ausgestopften Lederwürste, die irgendwann früher mal aufkamen) auf's Haupt zu drapieren: *Wir beschei$en Uns selbst! *

Wenn's wirklich zur Sache geht, schützt meine Pudelmütze genauso effektiv wie mein Radhelm. Wenn man mit 50 in einen Baum kracht, bricht die Schädelaufhängung eben. Egal. ob ich vorher noch einen Zentimeter Styropor knautsche oder nicht.


Zahlen? Zahlen:

Helmspezifikationen und Mittelstufenphysik 

Muss ich hier nicht alles noch mal schreiben, ist prägnant und vollständig.

Macht Euch doch mal den Spaß und legt statt 25 km/h die oben erwähnte Aufprallgeschwindigkeit von rund 50 km/h auf ein hartes, stehendes Hindernis zu Grunde.

[Sarkasmus]
_Da machen 150 J aber ganz sicher den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod aus. _
[/Sarkasmus]




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> und: ich hatte schon mehrer stürze und war jedesmal froh, dass ich nen helm aufhatte.
> in freier wildbahn hast du halt keine labor-testbedingungen und reine kerbbelastungen schon gar nicht. *



He, ich hab' oben geschrieben, dass ich mich auch schon zwei mal kräftig auf den Ballon gelegt habe. Einmal ohne Helm und einmal (klüger geworden??) mit.

Das Ergebnis war im ersten Fall eine Beule, die der Helm sicher verhindert hätte. Die war aber nach 2 Tagen kein Thema mehr.

Nach dem zweiten Sturz war ich bewußtlos. Der Helm war auf der linken Seite minimal eingedrückt (weniger als 5 mm), die Oberschale war gebrochen. 

Hat er geholfen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Er hat höchstens eine Abschürfung verhindert.

_Aber glaubt hier im Ernst irgendjemand, dass durch das Eindrücken einer so weichen Helmschale um 5 mm die negative Beschleunigung meines Kopfes dermaßen abgebaut wurde, dass ich ohne diese 5 mm eine Gehirnerschütterung oder sogar einen Schädelbruch erlitten hätte?_ (Sorry, so zerbrechlich ist mein Schädel nicht.)

Klar, *ich* habe das geglaubt! Erst Recht, nachdem der Arzt mich darin bestätigt hat (die Nacht im Krankenhaus war ich - wie geschrieben - wegen der Rückenwirbelprellung).

*Es ist ja so bequem, sich derart in die eigene Tasche zu lügen. *

Radfahren birgt ein Risiko, Autofahren auch. Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt, auch die schweren.

Ich weiß, worauf ich mich einlasse, und ich tue es bewusst und freiwillig. Ich mag es nicht, mir mit allerlei Schnickschnack Sand in die Augen streuen zu lassen. Ich will *wissen, was wirklich dahintersteckt*.

Ok, vielleicht ist *das* mein wahres Problem.

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

Ich tu's doch, weil's im Beitrag ganz unten steht und nicht jeder die Motivation aufbringen wird, sich durch den vorhergehenden Zahlenwust durchzuarbeiten:



> *  Muß der Helm nicht nur die 5 kg des Prüfkörpers, sondern die 75 kg eines Fahrers abbremsen, so bremst er von einer Geschwindigkeit von v = 25 km/h auf eine Geschwindigkeit von v = 24 km/h ab. Von einer Wirksamkeit kann dann wohl nicht mehr gesprochen werden.
> 
> Das Szenario einer Stecklandung mag übertrieben erscheinen. Aber allein, wenn nur ein kleiner Teil des Körpergewichtes mitgebremst werden muß, kommt man schon zu erstaunlichen Durchschlagsgeschwindigkeiten. Verdoppeln wir das Gewicht des Prüfköpers lediglich auf 10 kg, so beträgt die Durchschlagsgeschwindigkeit bereits 15 km/h.*



Quelle: Andreas Weickenmeier auf Helmspezifikationen und Mittelstufenphysik (Fazit)

Grüße,
Shefffield


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2004)

... die Diskussion wird irgendwie müßig. Ist fast alles gesagt. 
Etwa, dass einzelne Unfall- oder Laborszenarien keine Aussage über eine statistische Erhöhung der Sicherheit machen können. Und das Statistiken aus Australien auch insofern nicht taugen, als es ja noch ganz andere Ursachen geben mag.

Nur zwei Ergänzungen:



> Warum ist Helmtragen schlecht?
> 
> Helmpflicht (auch der gesellschaftliche Konsens über eine inoffizielle) --> viel weniger Radfahrer auf den Straßen --> höhere Gefahr durch den motorisierten Verkehr --> mehr schwere Unfälle in Relation zur Zahl der Radfahrer --> höhere persönliche Gefährdung des einzelnen, also von uns allen



Ma ehrlich, ist diese Argumentation nicht super-windig? Deinen Anspruch unvoreingenommenen, wissenschaftlichen Nachdenkens...


> Ich halt's da mehr mit der Physik.


...solltest da vielleicht auch mal anlegen.

Zweitens: Heute bewundern wir viele historische Figuren (Galilei, Luther, die Scholls uva) ob ihres Nonkonformismus. Sie wussten, dass ihre Überzeugung die richtige sei, haben sich mutig und teilweise bis zur Aufgabe ihrer Unversehrtheit einer überwältigend vertretenen Mehrheitsmeinung entgegengestellt, und die Geschichte gab ihnen recht.

Wem würde diese Rolle nicht gefallen. Sie darf halt nicht Selbstzweck sein. (Ich will aber niemandem zu nahe treten hier.)

An eine Verschwörung der Helmhersteller kann ich jedenfalls nicht glauben. Ich bleib bei Helm.

Greetz


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> Und? Hast Du?
> 
> Widerlegen Sie die Behauptungen, die ich hier aufstelle bzw. weitertrage?



bevor ich hier weiter argumentiere: 
sag mir mal, sheffield: 
wieviel g sind schädlich und wieviel beschleunigung ist gerade noch auszuhalten?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht, hier überhaupt über Zahlen oder die Sinnhaftigkeit von Normen zu diskutieren. Wenn ich ein Backblech aus dem Ofen hole, nehm ich einen Handschuh oder auch nur einen Lumpen. Sagt doch der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass das so weniger weh tut. Da brauch ich keine Norm für, die den Wärmewiderstand von Baumwolle festschreibt.

Und wenn ich mir mit dem Hammer auf die Finger hau, sagt der gesunde Menschenverstand ebeso, dass jeder Zentimeter Styropor was bringt. Shefffield fragt natürlich zu Recht, wie groß der Unterschied ist und ob er z.B. 100 Euro rechtfertigt.

Und Shefffield, ich finde *gut*, dass Du das hinterfragst. Es darf da keine Denkverbote geben. Die von Dir zitierten Ergebnisse physikalischer Experimente sind ja in der Tat erschreckend.

Aber welches Fazit ziehen wir daraus? Jedem muss klar sein, dass ein Helm nicht unverletzlich macht. Und dass, wie Du sagst, eine verantwortungsvoll-vorausschauende Fahrweise sicher mehr bringt.

Wir können aber *nicht* schließen, den Helm einfach zuhause lassen zu können. Ohne auf konkrete Statistiken verweisen zu können (die es aber sicherlich auch gibt), bin ich mir (per Menschenverstand) absolut sicher, dass in 10000 Unfällen Helme einen statistisch signifikanten Vorteil bringen. Vielleicht sind die Verletzungen unter einem Helm nur etwas weniger schwer, aber vielleicht entscheidet zufällig mal dieser Unterschied über tot oder nicht tot.

Kompletter Schutz dürfte wohl bedeuten, sich kubikmeterweise in verformbares Material einzupacken.

@Shefffield: Dein verbliebenes Argument mit den Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft begreif ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## h-walk (8. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube, daß Kollege Sheffield endlich auch mal beachtet werden möchte...wenn er tatsächlich nur ein Problem mit dem Tragen eines Helmes hätte, könnte er seine Birne ja einfach ohne Schutz durch den Wald bewegen...und gut. Ob er damit allerdings als (Westentaschen-) Revoluzzer oder "Nonkonformist" wirklich Aufsehen erregt, bleibt zweifelhaft. 

@Sheffi
Sag mal, ist dir mal ne Frau abgehauen, weil ihr dein Helm nicht gefallen hat, oder was?

Greetz
H-Walk

PS: Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem nicht, daß Du Dir mal "ohne" die Rübe aufschlägst...sonst läßt Du Dich am Ende auch noch über Protektoren, Handschuhe etc. aus und kommst zu dem Schluß, daß Adiletten das einzig wahre auf dem Bike sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (8. Januar 2004)

Auch der Vergleich, mittels Hacken auf eine Styroporplatte zu treten, ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
Vergiss die darüberzulegende Kunststoffschicht nicht. Diese dient nicht dazu, dass der Helm toll verziert werden kann oder das Styropor nicht ausbricht, sondern der Verteilung einer punktuell auftretenden Energie, meinetwegen mittels Absatzhacke, oder dem damit bedingten eventuell verbundenen Eindringen eines spitzen Gegenstandes. 

Da die auftretende Energie dadurch auf einer viel grösseren Fläche in das darunterliegende Styropor eintritt, sieht das Ergebnis deutlich anders aus!


----------



## Heimwerker King (8. Januar 2004)

@ All

Nachdem ich den Threat nun seit Beginn mitlese, muss ich nun auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Für mich stellt sich zuerst folgende Frage: welche Motivation steckt hinter dem Handeln der Akteure  hier also insbesondere sheffields Motivation und die von sheffield sooft zitierten Homepages wie Hardshell etc.

Zuerst: die Texte von Hardshell bzw. die ADFC Baden-Württemberg Presseartikel stammen aus 2000/2001 und sind somit nicht unbedingt aktuell. Der Hintergrund für die Darstellung das Fahrradhelme nur eine Pseudosicherheit bieten, hatte beim  ADFC-BW imho den Hintergrund, das man weitere Bevormundung durch den Gesetzesgeber entgegentreten wollte. Das Thema war die damalige Diskussion um die Helmtragepflicht auf dem Fahrrad (übrigens gab es ähnliche Diskussionen vor etlichen Jahren zur Einführung der Helmpflicht auf dem Motorrad  die Vorteile wird heute sicher keiner bezweifeln).

Die Stellung zu diesem Thema ist innerhalb des ADFC auch nicht einheitlich. So wurde vom ADFC-BW zwar eine offizielle Stellungnahme gegen eine Helmtragepflicht in Deutschland ausgesprochen nach harter Diskussion und eine knappen Abstimmung für die Stellungnahme. Jedoch schreibt der ADFC Bund Veranstaltungen nach wie vor mit Helmpflicht aus. Warum? 

Die Motivation von Hardshell und Autoren scheint eine ähnliche zu sein, den diese Leute wenden sich sowohl gegen eine Helmtragepflicht wie auch gegen die Benutzungspflicht von Fahrradwegen. Wenn man jedoch die Beiträge im Detail liest und die Links verfolgt, geht es um noch etwas mehr: wenn der Gesetzgeber die Benutzungspflicht von Fahrradwegen und die Helmpflicht will, hat er für vernünftige Radwege und Helmnormen zu sorgen.

Und dieser Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen. Daher keine Helmpflicht solange einheitlichen und nachvollziehbaren Normen vorliegen, keine Radwegpflicht solange diese von den Kommunen noch auf Radwegen ausgesprochen wird, die 0,5 m breit sind und die Zulassung von vernünftigen Akkulampen am Bike und keine Pseudosicherheit durch 3 Watt Funzeln und Reflektorengeraffel.

Das Bedeutet für mich persönlich weiterhin mit Helm biken, auf der Straße fahren statt auf Schrottradwegen und ne´ dicke Akkulampe am Bike.


Happy Biking


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *@ All
> 
> Für mich stellt sich zuerst folgende Frage: welche Motivation steckt hinter dem Handeln der Akteure  hier also insbesondere sheffields Motivation und die von sheffield sooft zitierten Homepages wie Hardshell etc.
> ...



Hehe, hast Du mich doch tatsächlich durchschaut. 


Wie Du vermutest, ist meine Motivation durchaus simpel:

Ich fühle mich verar$cht, weil ich als *Verkehrteilnehmer 2. Klasse* auf Fahrrad"wege" abgedrängt werde - natürlich nur zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit! Und damit ich nicht mal für den Fall, dass diese fürsorgliche Maßnahme der Politik versagen sollte, behaupten könnte, dass nicht alles Erdenkliche für meine Sicherheit unternommen wurde, soll ich dann auch noch einen Styroporhut aufsetzen, der mein Leben retten wird. *Bullshit!*

_(Siehe dazu auch das P.S.)_


Ich bin durch mehr oder weniger richtungsloses Surfen auf die genannten Links (und etliche ähnliche) gestoßen, habe interessiert gelesen, das Gelesene auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und mir Gedanken dazu gemacht.

Irgendwann war die *Wut*, das Gefühl, _systematisch_ beschi$$en zu werden, dann so groß, dass ich das auch mal rauslassen wollte - und nachhören, wie _Ihr_ die Sache denn so seht. (Tatsächlich war es die Wut darüber, mich so lange so bereitwillig beschei$en zu *lassen*!)

Kann ja durchaus sein, dass ich mich vergaloppiert habe.




> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> Die Motivation von Hardshell und Autoren scheint eine ähnliche zu sein,
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus. Das ist der Kernpunkt hinter meinen Ansichten.




> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> Die Stellung zu diesem Thema ist innerhalb des ADFC auch nicht einheitlich.
> 
> ...



Wie wahr! 

Seit dem letzten Herbst bin ich DIMB-Mitglied. Natürlich habe ich schon vor diesem Thread meinen Ansprechpartner dort darauf angesprochen und erfahren, dass diese Themen für die Engagierten schon ein alter Hut sind.

Die DIMB wird sich dieses Jahr etwas intensiver damit auseinandersetzen.

Die Helmpflicht wird mich allerdings schwer treffen - und ist momentan der einzige Grund, warum ich meinen Deckel behalten werde.




> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> Das Bedeutet für mich persönlich weiterhin mit Helm biken, auf der Straße fahren statt auf Schrottradwegen und ne´ dicke Akkulampe am Bike.*



Das war auch bei mir Stand der Dinge - bis letzte Woche. Ich weiß sehr gut, wie extrem meine Position den allermeisten erscheinen muss, aber ich ergebe mich der Logik der Argumentationskette, die mich gebissen hat. Warum einen Placebo aufsetzen?

Ich will keinem vorschreiben, ob er mit oder ohne Styroporhut fahren will, das ist mir absolut egal.

Ich fürchte mich nur davor, ständig schräg angeschaut zu werden, weil gerade ich als Sportler doch so ein schlechtes Beispiel abgebe, wenn ich fahrlässig auf den Leben rettenden Helm verzichte.
Wenn ich dann auch noch erkläre, nicht fahrlässig, sondern mutwillig zu verzichten, ist der Rolladen erst mal unten.

Mir geht's darum, einen Denkprozess anzustoßen, und zwar in jedem, den das Thema irgendwie interessiert. 




> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> Happy Biking *



Danke gleichfalls!
Shefffield


P.S.: Natürlich kann ein *Verkehrsteilnehmer 2. Klasse* auch nur ein *Wald"nutzer" 2. Klasse* sein. Oder irre ich hier etwa??

Tatsächlich will ich den Hebel noch viel weiter unten ansetzen, aber vor der Dimension dieser Aufgabe wird mir dann doch etwas schwindlig. 

Der Tenor ist nämlich so simpel wie themenübergreifend: Der "mündige Bürger" war ein Gespenst der 70er und 80er. Heute muss niemand mehr mündig sein, wir sind rundum versorgt.

Allein - ich habe keine Lust auf politische Arbeit. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Ich will Radfahren...


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*(...)
> Etwa, dass einzelne Unfall- oder Laborszenarien keine Aussage über eine statistische Erhöhung der Sicherheit machen können. Und das Statistiken aus Australien auch insofern nicht taugen, als es ja noch ganz andere Ursachen geben mag.*



Ich will kein Verhalten vorschreiben und behaupte nicht, zu wissen, was richtig und was falsch ist.

Ich möchte nur auf einige Dinge zeigen, die ich für _mich persönlich_ als Misssände wahrnehme - und Euch dazu anregen, Euch da auch mal ein paar Gedanken zu zu machen.

Ich will auch was lernen dabei, deswegen stelle ich das in die Öffentlichkeit. Und ich lerne wirklich was...


(Am Rande: Was unterscheidet australische Köpfe von unseren?)




> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Wem würde diese Rolle nicht gefallen. Sie darf halt nicht Selbstzweck sein. (Ich will aber niemandem zu nahe treten hier.)*



Fühle ich mich auch nicht angesprochen von. Der "Nonkonformist" bezieht sich auf meine gerade anrollenden 2004er-Bikes. 



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> An eine Verschwörung der Helmhersteller kann ich jedenfalls nicht glauben. *



Eine solche Idee willst Du mir aber hoffentlich nicht auch noch unterstellen, oder?? 



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Ich bleib bei Helm.*



No problem with me.

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> bevor ich hier weiter argumentiere:
> ...



Woher soll ich das wissen???

Ist ersma furchtbar individuell. Und zweitens furchtbar schwierig auszurechnen. 

Ich weiß nur: Bei meiner ersten Kopfbremsung war's noch nicht zu viel, das zweite Mal sah's dann wohl anders aus... 

Da mir allerdings immer noch so fantastisches Wissen wie zum Biespiel das um den Beschleunigungsgrenzwert für den mitteleuropäischen Durchschnittskopf unterstellt wird, kann der Umfang der Schäden auch nicht _so_ groß gewesen sein.

Oder?

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo noch mal, carmin...



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _
> *Ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht, hier überhaupt über Zahlen oder die Sinnhaftigkeit von Normen zu diskutieren. *



Finde ich nicht. Wollte ich auch nie provozieren.



> *
> Und wenn ich mir mit dem Hammer auf die Finger hau, sagt der gesunde Menschenverstand ebeso, dass jeder Zentimeter Styropor was bringt. *



Und wenn ich den 5 kg-Hammer nehm, sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass es weh tut - mit Styropor oder ohne.


Es ist völlig klar, dass der Helm vor _kleineren Blessuren_ schützt - hat er mich auch schon. Aber wenn's drauf ankommt, bringt er *nichts*.

Das sagt mir die Mittelstufenphysik, das sagen mir die weltfremden Prüfnormen und das sagen mir die Unfallberichte, die ich gelesen habe.

Mit kleinen Blessuren kann ich leben. Das ist es mir wert.




> *
> Shefffield fragt natürlich zu Recht, wie groß der Unterschied ist und ob er z.B. 100 Euro rechtfertigt. *



  
Was hat denn bitte Geld damit zu tun??? Hier geht's um Sicherheit.
  




> *
> Und Shefffield, ich finde gut, dass Du das hinterfragst. Es darf da keine Denkverbote geben. Die von Dir zitierten Ergebnisse physikalischer Experimente sind ja in der Tat erschreckend.*



Danke Dir.

Genau das treibt mich auch um, ich bin *erschrocken*. (Und zwar _vor_ dem Gefühl, verar$scht worden zu sein.) Und der Schreck sitzt tief.




> *
> Aber welches Fazit ziehen wir daraus?
> *



Die große Preisfrage. 

Ich habe noch keine *endgültige* Antwort für mich. Nein, wirklich nicht, auch wenn ich mich im Eifer des Gefechts vielleicht so anhöre.



> *
> Wir können aber nicht schließen, den Helm einfach zuhause lassen zu können. Ohne auf konkrete Statistiken verweisen zu können (die es aber sicherlich auch gibt), (...)*



Weißt Du, was echt deprimierend ist: 

Über die Statistiken bin ich genauso erschrocken wie über die physikalischen Betrachtungen! Die sprechen nämlich genau die gleiche Sprache. (Australien)

Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick fast off-topic, aber ich führ's trotzdem an:

http://bernd.sluka.de/Radfahren/Radwege.html


Der Kernsatz:

"Die Zählung der Radunfälle wurde daraufhin in Berlin eingestellt."

(Ich ergänze im Stillen: Niemandem hat gefallen, was die Zählungen ergeben haben.)




> *
> bin ich mir (per Menschenverstand) absolut sicher, dass in 10000 Unfällen Helme einen statistisch signifikanten Vorteil bringen. Vielleicht sind die Verletzungen unter einem Helm nur etwas weniger schwer, aber vielleicht entscheidet zufällig mal dieser Unterschied über tot oder nicht tot.
> *



Spätestens hier kommen wir dann alle auf dünnes Eis.

Ich zweifle nicht im Geringsten an Deinem Menschenverstand. Aber ich persönlich weigere mich, an Zufälle zu glauben.

Die Entscheidung über das Helmtragen ist wohl mindestens so individuell wie die über die richtige Radhose. Aber die Freiheit zu  entscheiden wird uns ja Zentimeter für Zentimeter abgenommen. 




> *
> Kompletter Schutz dürfte wohl bedeuten, sich kubikmeterweise in verformbares Material einzupacken.
> *




Oder in eine Blechkutsche.

(Um dann friedlich und unblutig mit 50 an Herz-Kreislauf-Versagen einzugehen.)




> *
> @Shefffield: Dein verbliebenes Argument mit den Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft begreif ich wirklich nicht. *



Sorry, hab ich schlecht 'rübergebracht. Ich hatte es eilig und hab's sehr knapp gefasst.

Lies Dir doch bitte noch mal die Beiträge über die Beobachtungen in Australien bei Hardshell durch, die haben mich auf diese Idee gebracht: 

http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/artikel.html
http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/umkehr.html

Grüße,
Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von h-walk _
> * (...) *




Sorry, nicht mein Niveau.


Kollege Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eddie L. _
> *Auch der Vergleich, mittels Hacken auf eine Styroporplatte zu treten, ist nicht nachvollziehbar.*



Sehen das alle hier so?



> *
> Vergiss die darüberzulegende Kunststoffschicht nicht. Diese dient nicht dazu, dass der Helm toll verziert werden kann ...
> *



Oh, ich dachte...



> *
> ... oder das Styropor nicht ausbricht, sondern der Verteilung einer punktuell auftretenden Energie, meinetwegen mittels Absatzhacke, oder dem damit bedingten eventuell verbundenen Eindringen eines spitzen Gegenstandes. Da die auftretende Energie dadurch auf einer viel grösseren Fläche in das darunterliegende Styropor eintritt, sieht das Ergebnis deutlich anders aus! *



Ich trage Schuhgröße 45 und bin der Meinung, dass ich damit die Energie weit genug verteile. High Heels finden sich in meiner Garderobe dummerweise nicht.

Natürlich steht es Dir frei, auf die Styroporplatte noch eine dünne Kunststoffplatte zu legen. Probier' doch mal beides aus und informier uns über die Ergebnisse. Bin ich auch neugierig drauf.


_Aber jetzt mal im Ernst:_

Ich klatsche mit dem Kopf auf den ebenen Boden (Unfall 3). Der ist wohl großflächig genug. Die Schale bricht, die Helmverformung ist minimal, der Helmträger bewusstlos. 

Da kommen mir doch schon beim Angucken des Trümmerstücks ernsthafte Zweifel, ob das jetzt wirklich so ergiebig war, wie man immer hört.


_Hypothetisch:_
Die Aufgabe, die Energie beim Aufprall auf den ebenen Boden zu verteilen, stellt sich bei dem erlebten Unfall wohl nicht. Wenn die Oberschale trotzdem jetzt schon bricht, wie sieht's dann aus, wenn der Abgang in steinigem Gelände passiert? Energieverteilung würde ich da keine erwarten, weil die Schale *sofort* bricht und der spitze Unfallgegner sich ohne irgendwie spürbar aufgehalten worden zu sein in die Styroporschicht bohrt. Oder muss es heißen "durch die Schicht bohrt"?

Selbstverständlich gibt es keinen Durchdringungstest bei Fahrradhelmen. Wäre ja auch an der Praxis vorbeigetestet... 


Gehen wir aber sicherheitshalber noch einen Schritt zurück:

aus http://myhome.iolfree.ie/~hardshell/physik.html:



> "Nun steht nur eine definierte Bremsstrecke zur Verfügung (etwa die Hälfte der 2 cm Helmdicke, eher weniger). Hat man auf dieser Strecke nicht auf Null gebremst, kommt es zum Durchschlag (der Helm besteht nicht den Test)"



Da sollen also 75 kg, die mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h (_zum Beispiel_) angeflogen kommen, mit einem ganzen Zentimeter Knautschzone sanft zum Stehen gebracht werden.

*Mir ist es schlicht egal, ob die Oberschale die Energie großflächig in die Knautschzone einleitet oder nicht, weil ich* (durch reine menschenverstandliche Betrachtung)* davon überzeugt bin, dass der eine Zentimeter seiner zugedachten Aufgabe in keinem Fall gerecht werden kann. *

Ist das nachvollziehbar?

Shefffield


----------



## Lucky1 (8. Januar 2004)

@ shefffield
Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen!!! 
Mach doch was Du möchtest!!
Wir haben jahre gebraucht um uns an einem Helm zu gewöhnen,und jetzt kommst Du mit deinem Schwachsinn!!!!!
Ob Er oder Sie mit Helm fährt sollte jeder selber Entscheiden!!
Mir gehen deine kommentare am A.... vorbei 
Mfg Lucky der mit Helm fährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shefffield (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lucky1 _
> *@ shefffield
> Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen!!! *



Dann mach die Augen zu. Das hilft in allen Lebenslagen.




> *Mach doch was Du möchtest!!*



Zu Befehl!




> *Wir haben jahre gebraucht um uns an einem Helm zu gewöhnen, *



...und nicht drüber nachzudenken, warum wir das überhaupt tun... 


_("Hättste mal besser nicht mit dem Schwachsinn angefangen!" - "Womit? Mit dem Helmtragen?" - "Nö. Mit dem Nachdenken.")_



> *und jetzt kommst Du mit deinem Schwachsinn!!!!!*



Und ich komm' sogar reichlich spät... 




> *Ob Er oder Sie mit Helm fährt sollte jeder selber Entscheiden!!*



Tu's doch. Darfst uns auch alle wissen lassen, wie Du Dich entscheidest. 




> *Mir gehen deine kommentare am A.... vorbei
> Mfg Lucky der mit Helm fährt!!! *



Bist ein Vorbild.  

Shefffield


----------



## Heinerich (9. Januar 2004)

@Shefffield

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du mit der Diskussion erreichen willst. Die Argumente auf den von Dir genannten Internetseiten sind mir z.B. aus den üblichen ausufernden Helmthreads im Usenet (dort natürlich de.rec.fahrrad) bestens bekannt. Und ebenso der Hintergrund der Argumentation. Es geht einzig und allein darum, eine Helmpflicht zu verhindern. Es ist bei Diskussionen in de.rec.fahrrad von einigen Helmgegnern durchaus eigeräumt worden, dass auch die Thesen der Verletzunggefährdung durch den Helm nicht dazu dienen sollen auf eine wirklich nachgewiesene reale Gefahr hinzuweisen, sondern letztlich lediglich ein Holfsargument sind, um eine Helmpflicht zu verhindern. 

*Im Vordergrund steht die Annahme, dass eine Helmpflicht zu einem Rückgang der Radbenutzung führe. Insofern würde das Tragen eines Helmes selbst dann abgelehnt, wenn eine Schutzwirkung nachweisbar wäre.* Auch dies wurde dort schon geäußert. Ich halte die Verschiebung auf die Sicherheitsaspekte des Helmes mit theoretischen physikalischen Annahmen letztlich für unredlich.

Gruß
Heinerich

Helmträger (aus Überzeugung) und Gegner einer Helmpflicht (ebenfalls aus Überzeugung)


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

@ Heinerich



> *Es geht einzig und allein darum, eine Helmpflicht zu verhindern. *



Mir geht's um mehr.

Und den Jungs von Hardshell auch, wenn ich sie nicht falsch verstanden habe.

Nimm Dir bitte die Zeit und lies mal die Artikel dort. Natürlich könnte ich auch einige für mich wichtige Hauptsätze rauskopieren und hier posten, aber das bringt's nicht wirklich.

Wie gesagt:

Würde ich auch nur in Betracht ziehen, dass der Helm bei ernsten Unfällen was bringt, würde ich ihn weiter tragen. (Bisher war ich davon überzeugt und hab ihn 6 Jahre lang konsequent getragen. - Aber ich hab' da auch nie drüber nachgedacht. )

Da ich aber nach dem momentanen Stand der Diskussion davon überzeugt bin, dass er *im Ernstfall* rein gar nix bringt, verzichte ich drauf.

Um Kratzer und Beulen geht's hier nicht.


Ich versuche außerdem, gerade_ nicht _zu theoretisch zu werden. Ich bin von den Ergebnissen der Verkehrsbeobachtung in Australien, Holland, Endgland und einigen beispielhaften deutschen Städten mindestens genauso nachhaltig geschockt wie von den Berechnungen.

Ist alles schon gelinkt.

Grüße,
Shefffield

P.S.: Wenn Du gegen eine Helmpflicht bist, aber Helm trägst, wie willst Du dann überzeugend argumentieren, wenn eine Pflicht vor der Tür steht? (Meint: Wenn's doch was bringt - und das demonstriert jeder _bewusste_ Helmträger, wie Du einer bist -, sollte man die Gefährdeten doch zu ihrem Schutz dazu zwingen, auf ihre Sicherheit zu achten.)

Ich warne noch mal ausdrücklich vor dem Szenario, dass Versicherungen nicht mehr zahlen wollen, wenn ein Radler ohne Helm überfahren wurde - und das war schon mal ganz akut! Das ist die Pflicht durch die Hintertür.


----------



## Heinerich (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> *@ Heinerich
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne fast alle aus Diskussionen im Usenet und bin mir da absolut nicht so sicher wie Du.



> *Nimm Dir bitte die Zeit und lies mal die Artikel dort. *




Ich habe das meiste dort gelesen!



> Würde ich auch nur in Betracht ziehen, dass der Helm bei ernsten Unfällen was bringt, würde ich ihn weiter tragen. (Bisher war ich davon überzeugt und hab ihn 6 Jahre lang konsequent getragen. - Aber ich hab' da auch nie drüber nachgedacht. )



Und fühlst Dich jetzt veranlaßt, darüber nachzudenken. Und zwar aufgrund von teoretischen Konstruken, die einzig dem Zweck dienen/dienten, eine Helmpflicht zu verhindern, bzw. Rückgängig zu machen.



> Da ich aber nach dem momentanen Stand der Diskussion davon überzeugt bin, dass er *im Ernstfall* rein gar nix bringt, verzichte ich drauf.



Ich beabsichtige nicht, Dich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Helmtragen oder nicht ist für mich eine persönliche Glaubensangelegenheit. Wie gesagt, von einigen Autoren auf den von Dir verlinkten Seiten wurde an anderer Stelle durchaus eingeräumt, dass Sie den Helm auch ablehnen würden, wenn eine Schutzwirkung realistisch nachgewiesen werden könnte. Das sagt für mich alles.
Wenn mit dem Argument des Rückganges von Radbenutzung argumentiert wird, dann reicht mir das. Ich brauche keinen Nebenschauplatz über Schutzwirkung oder Nichtschutzwirkung.



> Um Kratzer und Beulen geht's hier nicht.



Sorry, ich kann niemanden wirklich ernst nehmen, der eine Rißwunde oder eine Gehirnerschütterung etc, die er sich beim Biken im Gelände zuziehen *könnte* in Kauf nehmen würde. 




> Ich versuche außerdem, gerade_ nicht _zu theoretisch zu werden.



Und beziehst Dich auf theoretische *Überlegungen*, nicht etwa reale Versuchsreihen, die zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Aussage zur Wirksamkeit von Helmen kommen??????




> Ich bin von den Ergebnissen der Verkehrsbeobachtung in Australien, Holland, Endgland und einigen beispielhaften deutschen Städten mindestens genauso nachhaltig geschockt wie von den Berechnungen.



Alle Parameter, die bei einem Unfallhergang zu berücksichtigen wären, lassen sich m.E. nicht Berechnen.

Bleibt für mich die These, dass in Ländern mit Helmpflicht die Radnutzung zurück gegangen sein soll. O.K. Das ist/wäre ein gewichtiges Argument, wenn man dem Radverkehr einen höheren Anteil am Straßenverkehr wünscht (was ich tue).
Aber, mit Verlaub, es sollte gelegtlich auch die Frage erlaubt sein, welche Motive denn hinter dem Verzicht auf die Radbenutzung bei einer Helmpflicht gestanden haben. Es ist lediglich beobachtet aber nicht befragt worden. Was, wenn z.B eine signifikante Größe von Radbenutzern nicht mehr auf den Tretesel gestiegen sind, weil sie meinten mit Helm "blöd auszusehen", sich die Frisur durcheinander zu bringen, es "unbequem" fänden, den Helm an der Hand zu haben, wenn sie in die Eisdiele gehen??? Dann würden Äußerlicheiten über einer event. Schutzwirkung stehen. Oder event. Geldmangel für die Anschaffung eines Helmes???




> P.S.: Wenn Du gegen eine Helmpflicht bist, aber Helm trägst, wie willst Du dann überzeugend argumentieren, wenn eine Pflicht vor der Tür steht? (Meint: Wenn's doch was bringt - und das demonstriert jeder _bewusste_ Helmträger, wie Du einer bist -, sollte man die Gefährdeten doch zu ihrem Schutz dazu zwingen, auf ihre Sicherheit zu achten.)



Ich bin gegen solche Formen der Bevormundung, solange Helmtragen eine Glaubensfage ist. Sollte die Wirksamkeit eines Helmes nachgeweisen werden (in nachvollziehbaren Versuchanordnungen) wäre eine Helmpflicht für mich durchaus aktzeptabel.

Im brigen kann ich die Behauptung, eine Helmpflicht stehe "vor der Tür" nicht nachvollziehen. Bezogen auf Versicherungen: Dann sucht man halt eine andere.

Heinerich


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> Woher soll ich das wissen???
> Ist ersma furchtbar individuell. Und zweitens furchtbar schwierig auszurechnen.
> Ich weiß nur: Bei meiner ersten Kopfbremsung war's noch nicht zu viel, das zweite Mal sah's dann wohl anders aus...
> ...


das ist eigentlich mein ansatz: 
wir wissen nicht, welche beschleunigung gerade noch auszuhalten ist, 
aber die tatsache, dass bei einem echten unfall größere werte als bei einem labortest auftreten können, bringt dich zu dem ergebnis, dass diese größeren werte den helm nutzlos machen. 
nur: wie hoch ist zu hoch? und eben das behauptest du, ohne es zu wissen...

für mich heisst das nur, dass kräfte in der realität höher sind als bei einem standard-testverfahren. 
und das heisst noch lange nicht, dass der helm gar nix bringt, sondern halt keinen 1.000 prozentigen schutz bietet. 
aber das erwarte ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2004)

Hei,

drück ich mich so unverständlich aus? Hab so das Gefühl, dass kaum eine meiner Aussagen angekommen ist. Zum Beispiel war das...


> Am Rande: Was unterscheidet australische Köpfe von unseren?


gar nicht meine Aussage. Die Statistiken mögen ja sonstwoher kommen. Die Unfallursachen können sich, wie ja auch Thaischarf richtig sagte, im Laufe der Jahre verschieben, etwa weil man mit besserer Hardware riskanter fährt.



> > An eine Verschwörung der Helmhersteller kann ich jedenfalls nicht glauben.
> 
> 
> Eine solche Idee willst Du mir aber hoffentlich nicht auch noch unterstellen, oder??


Also


> Ich meine, dass wir kollektiv verarscht werden.


klang schon sehr nach Verschwörungstheorie. Aber lassen wir das.



> Es ist völlig klar, dass der Helm vor kleineren Blessuren schützt - hat er mich auch schon. Aber wenn's drauf ankommt, bringt er nichts.


Heinerich sagte (dankenswerterweise) schon, dass die physikalische Debatte hier eine Scheindebatte sei. Also brauchen wir auch hier nicht weitermachen.



> Was hat denn bitte Geld damit zu tun??? Hier geht's um Sicherheit.


Na, Du sagst doch selbst, eine Pudelmütze schütze genauso wie ein Helm. Wieso also 100 Euro investieren? 

Selbst wenn es absolute Sicherheit *gäbe*, wäre es noch immer eine Geldfrage, weil doch jeder nur begrenzte Mittel hat.
Nun gibt es sie aber nicht, und deshalb kann es immer nur darum gehen, Schadensschwere und/oder -wahrscheinlichkeit zu senken. Je weiter man den erwarteten Schaden senkt, desto mehr Geld kostet das in der Regel. Darum ist das immer ne Abwägungsfrage. Davon lebt die gesamte Versicherungsbranche. Dass die dann auch Menschenleben mit einem Geldwert taxieren, ist freilich zynisch, aber wahr.



> Oder in eine Blechkutsche.


Ja? Gibts da auch Statistiken zu? Okay, in der direkten Kollision Auto vs. Radfahrer geb ich Dir Recht, aber so allgemein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit etwa?

Also das war jetzt mein letztes Post für diesen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (9. Januar 2004)

Tja Shefffield, 

ein endgültiges Ergebnis wirst Du wohl erst erhalten, wenn Testreihen am lebenden Objekt durchgeführt werden. 

Da dies hoffentlich niemals stattfinden wird, ist diese Diskussion fruchtlos.

Ich vertraue jedenfalls insoweit den Prüfzyklen und deren  Fortentwicklung im Rahmen weiterer Erkenntnisse sowie der sich daran anschliessenden Umsetzung.

Ob Du überhaupt noch um Sachlichkeit bemüht bist, persönliche Angriffe ersetzten nicht den Sachvortrag,
oder noch in der Lage bist Deine eigenen Standpunkte einer kritischen Prüfung zu unterziehen, überlasse ich der Urteilskraft der geneigten Leserschaft.

Mit der gebührenden Hochachtung


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Ich beabsichtige nicht, Dich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Helmtragen oder nicht ist für mich eine persönliche Glaubensangelegenheit. Wie gesagt, von einigen Autoren auf den von Dir verlinkten Seiten wurde an anderer Stelle durchaus eingeräumt, dass Sie den Helm auch ablehnen würden, wenn eine Schutzwirkung realistisch nachgewiesen werden könnte. Das sagt für mich alles.*




Hm. "An anderer Stelle." Ok. Kann ich nicht wissen. Ich habe weder einen Account zum Usenet, noch hätte ich die Zeit, dort zu lesen. Ich bezweifle Deine Aussage aber nicht.

Wie schon geschrieben, sehe ich das für mich persönlich komplett anders: Macht mir klar, dass der Helm mich effektiv schützen kann, und ich werde ihn weiter tragen. Es wäre mir ja sogar lieber, wenn ich den Glauben an einen effektiven Schutz wiederfinden würde.



> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Wenn mit dem Argument des Rückganges von Radbenutzung argumentiert wird, dann reicht mir das. Ich brauche keinen Nebenschauplatz über Schutzwirkung oder Nichtschutzwirkung.
> *



Für mich ist es leider der Hauptschauplatz. Aber das sieht jeder auf seine Weise. 

Ich möchte einfach darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns vielleicht in falscher Sicherheit wiegen.




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Sorry, ich kann niemanden wirklich ernst nehmen, der eine Rißwunde oder eine Gehirnerschütterung etc, die er sich beim Biken im Gelände zuziehen könnte in Kauf nehmen würde.*



Eine Gehirnerschütterung ist zweifelsfrei eine schwere Verletzung, die ich nicht in Kauf nehmen würde. 
(Ich werte meine eigenen Erfahrungen wie geschrieben so aus, dass der Helm mich nicht geschützt hat, sondern ich einfach Glück hatte, dass die Aufprallenergie nicht für eine Gehirnerschütterung gereicht hat.

Die Risswunde ist etwas schwieriger: Ist es besser, eine Platzwunde am Kopf zu erleiden oder mit dem Helm am spitzen Hindernis hängenzubleiben (da sich die Spitze ins Styropor bohrt) und dadurch buchstäblich den Hals herumgedreht zu bekommen?

Mir ist das langsam auch zu hypothetisch...




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Und beziehst Dich auf theoretische Überlegungen, nicht etwa reale Versuchsreihen, die zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Aussage zur Wirksamkeit von Helmen kommen??????*



Ich schaue mir meine eigenen Unfälle an. Und ich lese staunend von einem Schädelbasisbruch trotz Helm.

Daraus ziehe ich den Schluss, *dass* er nicht hilft.

Die theoretischen Betrachtungen helfen mir bei der Beantwortung der Frage, *warum *er nicht hilft. Weiter nichts.

Zusätzlich gibt's dann noch die Beobachtungen aus Holland (wo anscheind keiner einen Helm trägt) und aus Australien. Und weitere.

Auch die sind aus der Praxis.




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Alle Parameter, die bei einem Unfallhergang zu berücksichtigen wären, lassen sich m.E. nicht Berechnen.*



Sehe ich genauso. Die realen Vorgänge sind viel zu komplex, um sie physikalisch vollständig in den Griff zu bekommen. Aber die Näherungen zeigen die Richtung dennoch sehr deutlich an. 

Zur Veranschaulichung: Der Fahrradhelm muss 150 J schlucken. Wenn ich mit 10.000 J aufschlage, ist es mir egal, ob da 2 % Fehler drinstecken. Oder ob der Helm vielleicht die Norm um 100 % übererfüllt und sogar 300 J wegschluckt.

Hat jemand Lust, die Energien mal auszurechnen für den 75 kg-Biker mit 25 km/h und 50 km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit. (Ich bin zu faul dafür...)




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Bleibt für mich die These, dass in Ländern mit Helmpflicht die Radnutzung zurück gegangen sein soll. (...)
> Aber, mit Verlaub, es sollte gelegtlich auch die Frage erlaubt sein, welche Motive denn hinter dem Verzicht auf die Radbenutzung bei einer Helmpflicht gestanden haben.*



Natürlich stehen die genannten Motive dahinter! Bequemlichkeit und Eitelkeit! Ich sehe keine anderen bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Gelegenheitsradler.




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Ich bin gegen solche Formen der Bevormundung, solange Helmtragen eine Glaubensfage ist. Sollte die Wirksamkeit eines Helmes nachgeweisen werden (in nachvollziehbaren Versuchanordnungen) wäre eine Helmpflicht für mich durchaus aktzeptabel.*



Genauso für mich. Ich stimme in diesem Punkt vollständig mit Dir überein.




> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _*
> Bezogen auf Versicherungen: Dann sucht man halt eine andere.*



Ups, das ist doch naiv!

Im Fall, auf den ich mich beziehe, wollte eine Versicherung die Zahlung verweigern, weil das Unfallopfer keinen Helm getragen hat. Das ging vor Gericht, das gegen die Versicherung entschieden hat.

Hier geht's um richtig viel Geld. Sobald eine Versicherung sich auf diesem Weg aus ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung herauswinden kann, wird es eine Woche später keine mehr geben, die es nicht genauso tut.

Grüße,
Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> das ist eigentlich mein ansatz:
> wir wissen nicht, welche beschleunigung gerade noch auszuhalten ist,
> aber die tatsache, dass bei einem echten unfall größere werte als bei einem labortest auftreten können, bringt dich zu dem ergebnis, dass diese größeren werte den helm nutzlos machen. *



Nein, die realen Unfallfolgen bringen mich zu diesem Schluss.




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _*
> nur: wie hoch ist zu hoch? und eben das behauptest du, ohne es zu wissen...*



Was die theoretischen Betrachtungen angeht, wollte ich's ja schon veranschaulichen, was aber wohl nicht ankam:

Nimm eine Styroporplatte von 2-3 cm Stärke und tritt drauf. Danach ist die Platte komprimiert. Das war noch lange nicht Dein komplettes Körpergewicht, was da gewirkt hat, und Dein Fuß ist auch nicht unbedingt mit 25 km/h eingeschlagen. Auch die Schuhsohle gibt nach und dämpft.

Aber die Schutzwirkung des Styropors ist bereits jetzt verbraucht, denn wenn die Dämmschicht vollständig komprimiert ist, ist da keine Knautschzone mehr.

Es geht nicht darum, wie viel die Platte (oder ein Helm) selbst aushalten können, es geht darum, ab wann er nicht mehr schützen kann und die Aufprallenergie unvermindert weitergibt.


Jeder, der mal bei 40 vom Rad gestiegen ist, weiß, wie lange man anschließend über den Boden rutscht und bekommt eine Idee davon, welche Kräfte tatsächlich bei solchen Unfällen am Wirken sind.

Ist das anschaulicher?




> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _*
> für mich heisst das nur, dass kräfte in der realität höher sind als bei einem standard-testverfahren.
> und das heisst noch lange nicht, dass der helm gar nix bringt, sondern halt keinen 1.000 prozentigen schutz bietet.
> aber das erwarte ich ja auch nicht. *



Der Impuls, mit dem der 75 kg-Fahrer aufschlägt, ist in der Praxis - gleiche Geschwindigkeit, also 25 km/h vorausgesetzt - *fünfzehnmal so hoch wie bei den Fallprüfungen*. 

Das ist nicht nur etwas höher. Das ist ein ganz anderer Spielplatz.

Das sind nicht 1000 %, das sind 1500 %.


Wir wissen, dass ein Auto bis zu einer Aufprallgeschwindigkeit von etwa 60 km/h hohe Sicherheit bietet. Versuch Dir vorzustellen, wie es aussieht, wenn Du mit Deinem Golf (z. B.) von rund 1,5 t Gewicht an die starre Wand fährst - mit einem 22,5 t schweren, ungebremsten Anhänger hinten dran.

Was meinst Du, wie hilfreich die Knautschzone dann noch ist?


Ich hoffe, damit wird etwas klarer, warum ich die physikalischen Betrachtungen so ernst nehme. Hier geht's nicht um ein paar Prozent mehr oder weniger, hier geht's um Größenordnungen.

Grüße,
Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Hei,*



Hai! 



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Die Unfallursachen können sich, wie ja auch Thaischarf richtig sagte, im Laufe der Jahre verschieben, etwa weil man mit besserer Hardware riskanter fährt.*



Gegenstand der Untersuchung waren Radfahrer in der Stadt, also hauptsächlich Menschen auf Stadtschaukeln. Die durch andere Hardware veränderte Fahrweise tritt wohl nur im Gelände bei sportlichem Einsatz auf.

Deswegen meine ich, dass der Durchschnitts-Gelegenheitsradler in Australien - auch was sein Umfeld angeht - mit dem unseren vergleichbar ist.

Aber Holland wird ja auch angeführt. 



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> ("Ich meine, dass wir kollektiv verarscht werden.") ...klang schon sehr nach Verschwörungstheorie.
> *



Irgendwer baut in guter Absicht einen Helm. Der verkauft sich. Andere bauen auch welche. Ein Markt entsteht.
Also werden in guter Absicht Normen und Kontrollen eingeführt.

Alles in Ordnung und bestimmt ohne böse Hintergedanken geschehen. Die fehlgeleiteten Prüfkriterien können schließlich auch aus völliger Unfähigkeit heraus bestimmt worden sein, da brauch ich doch keine Verschwörung dahinter zu sehen. (Die Prüfkriterien sind ja sogar _logisch_: Ein Kopf wiegt ungefähr 5 kg. 25 km/h ist eine _typische_ Geschwindigkeit für einen Radfahrer. Soweit die "Theorie".)

Die Stadtplanung der 60er Jahre mit den Stadtautobahnen und Hochhausghettos wurde ja auch mit den besten Absichten durchgeführt (Ludwigshafen ist keine 10 km weit weg, dort kann ich immer besichtigen, was gute Absichten alles anrichten können.)




> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Heinerich sagte (dankenswerterweise) schon, dass die physikalische Debatte hier eine Scheindebatte sei. Also brauchen wir auch hier nicht weitermachen.*



Wenn die Helme auf nicht einmal ein Fünfzehntel der real auftretenden Kräfte bei einem echten Unfall getestet werden, dann kann ich das nicht mehr als Scheindebatte sehen, tut mir leid.



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Na, Du sagst doch selbst, eine Pudelmütze schütze genauso wie ein Helm. Wieso also 100 Euro investieren? *



Weißt Du, was Pudelmützen so kosten können? 

Nein, im Ernst, Geld interessiert mich hierbei nicht. Nebenbei habe ich außer der Mütze auch einen Helm (und keinen schlechten) und es würde mich nichts kosten, ihn weiterhin aufzusetzen.



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Ja? Gibts da auch Statistiken zu? Okay, in der direkten Kollision Auto vs. Radfahrer geb ich Dir Recht, aber so allgemein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit etwa?*



Du meinst Statistiken über die Unfallgefahr und -Schwere, wenn man mit dem Rad gemütlich zur Arbeit gondelt? Genau das war doch das Untersuchungsfeld der Studien, die bei Hardshell betrachtet werden. Da haben wir uns wohl missverstanden.



> _Original geschrieben von carmin _*
> Also das war jetzt mein letztes Post für diesen Thread. *



Fänd' ich ehrlich schade,
Shefffield


----------



## Heinerich (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> *
> Gegenstand der Untersuchung waren Radfahrer in der Stadt, also hauptsächlich Menschen auf Stadtschaukeln. Die durch andere Hardware veränderte Fahrweise tritt wohl nur im Gelände bei sportlichem Einsatz auf.
> *



Das ist eine nicht im geringsten belegte Annahme! Eine solche Aussage ließe sich nur durch entsprechende Untersuchungen belegen. Und die gibt es nicht.



> Deswegen meine ich, dass der Durchschnitts-Gelegenheitsradler in Australien - auch was sein Umfeld angeht - mit dem unseren vergleichbar ist.



Wie Du zu dieser Schlußfolgerung kommst und was sie eigentlich aussagen soll, bleibt mir verborgen. Die Erhöhte Risikobereitschaft ist und bleibt eine *unbelegte Annahme*! Es ist wirklich verwunderlich, wie Vermutungen zu Tatsachen mutieren können. Jeder einigermaßen fitte Sozialwissenschaftler (empirische Sozialforscher) würde darüber den Kopf schütteln. Und ständige Wiederholung machen das "Argument" auch nicht richtiger.



> Nimm eine Styroporplatte von 2-3 cm Stärke und tritt drauf. Danach ist die Platte komprimiert. Das war noch lange nicht Dein komplettes Körpergewicht, was da gewirkt hat, und Dein Fuß ist auch nicht unbedingt mit 25 km/h eingeschlagen. Auch die Schuhsohle gibt nach und dämpft.
> 
> Aber die Schutzwirkung des Styropors ist bereits jetzt verbraucht, denn wenn die Dämmschicht vollständig komprimiert ist, ist da keine Knautschzone mehr.



Styropor ist nicht gleich Styropor. Dein Vergleich hinkt aber nicht nur deshalb. Und hat außerdem keinerlei Aussagekraft bezogen auf Schutzwirkung oder Nichtschutzwirkung. Ein Helm ist dazu gedacht, Unfallfolgen zu mildern. Es kann kein Helm gebaut werden, der bei jedem Ereignis absoluten Schutz bietet. Ebenso wie es in einem Auto keine Sicherheitseinrichtungen gibt, die jegliche Unfallfolge verhindern können.
_Polemikmodus an_ 
Deine Bremsen am Bike können auch nicht in jeder Situation absolut wirken. Baust Du nun Deine Bremsen ab?
_Polemikmodus aus_ 

Ich denke, die Diskussion führt hier ebenso wenig weiter, wie in den häufigen und meist endlosen Threads über den Fahradhelm oder auch "Snueenquryz" im Usenet. Ich verabschiede mich daher aus dieser Diskussion.

Heinerich


----------



## APF (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Shefffield _
> *
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, die Energien mal auszurechnen für den 75 kg-Biker mit 25 km/h und 50 km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit. (Ich bin zu faul dafür...)
> *



Ja, ich:

E = 1/2 mv^2, also:

( v in m/s !)

E (25 km/h) = 3,6 kJ

E(50 km/h) = 14,4 kJ

Ich kann auch noch 'was anderes Rechnen:

F = ma, d.h. bei 300 g (max.) übt der Helm auf den Kopf etwa 300 x 10 m/s^2  x 5 kg = 15 kN Kraft aus.

Wenn Du jetzt noch 5 kg Körper abbremsen willst sind das 150 g auf den Kopf + 150 g auf den Körper => etwa 750 kg auf den Körper.
Du weisst was das Verbindungsglied zwischen Körper und Kopf ist? 
Was meinst Du wie sich die HWS über 750 kg Last freut? Zumindest verstaucht, wenn nicht 'knacks'.

Meinst Du dass das besser wird wenn du ungebremst mit dem Kopf auf das Hinderniss knallst? Oder verschwindet dann dein Körper plötzlich?

[Wenn Du Deine 75 kg 'komplett' hinter dem Aufprall hast muss die HWS etwa 14 kN ( = 1,4 t) ab. In Ermangelung desselben brauchst Du dann zumindest kein Halstuch mehr] 



> Energieverteilung würde ich da keine erwarten, weil die Schale sofort bricht und der spitze Unfallgegner sich ohne irgendwie spürbar aufgehalten worden zu sein in die Styroporschicht bohrt. Oder muss es heißen "durch die Schicht bohrt"?



Ja, das ist schon erstaunlich. Ein gebrochener Helm bricht anscheinend immer sofort, eigentlich schon beim Fall, wenn nicht schon während der Fahrt. Die Bruchstücke fliegen dann mit einem Affenzahn zur Seite weg - jedenfalls wird keines zwischen Kopf und Aufprallstelle eingeklemmt.
 Während selbstverfreilich jeder Unfall auch ohne Helm überlebt werden kann - zumindest solange nicht eine statistische Auswertung das Gegenteil beweist -  ist es ebenso sicher dass jeder zerbrochene Helm  gar nichts genützt hat. Das sieht man ja schon daran dass er danach zerbrochen am Bodel liegt. Ob er evtl.  an der Stelle oder woanders deformiert wurde und offensichtlich also irgendwann im Unfallverlauf doch die Beschleunigungen reduzierte ist dann völlig unwichtig - also besser erst gar nicht nachfragen.

[Vergleichsszenario ohne / mit Helm]

Darf ich den Unfall ein bisschen weiterführen?:

Mit Helm: Der Fahrer kommt ins KH wegen NHalsmuskelzerrung und V.a. HWS-Syndrom. Er wird nach einer Woche als geheilt entlassen.

Ohne Helm: 'Naja, die paar Kratzer' - denkt sich der Fahrer. Er weiss zwar nicht so genau was die ersten 2 Sek. nach dem Unfall passiert ist aber das kommt schon wieder. Er geht zum Arzt, lässt sich einen Verband machen und geht anschliessend nach Hause.
Am nächsten Morgen findet ihn seine Frau/Freundin tot im Bett. Obduktion ergab eine innere Gehinblutung mit anschliessender Kompression und Lähmung des Atemzentrums. Die Beschleunigung beim Aufprall des Kopfes auf den Asphalt war wohl doch etwas groß für eine oder 2 Adern...( Für o.g. Szenario brauchts gar kein Rad - da reicht schon 1x 'geschickt' auf den Kopf fallen. Von aussen sieht man nur eine Beule, innen sind Adern gerissen und füllen den Schädel langsam mit Blut... bis zur Ohnmacht können schon mal Stunden vergehen, und dann nuss mal jemand den Blackout mit dem Fall vor ein paar Stunden in Verbindung bringen...)

Nicht so dramatisch: Der Fahrer ohne Helm kommt ebenfalls in KH. Da teilweise das gesamte Hautgewebe (Oberhaut, Lederhaut etc.) abgeschliffen wurde muss das Gebiet steril abgedeckt werden, für die notwendige Hauttransplantation wird Haut  von anderen Körperteilen entnommen. Nach vier Wochen verlässt der Patient das KH. Die Ärzte sind zufrieden: Die Haut ist komplikationslos angewachsen. Mit Haarwuchs an den betreffenden Stellen sei zwar nicht mehr zu rechnen, aber nach ein paar Schönheits-Op's in den nächsten Jahren zur Narbenbeseitigung und etwas Tätowierung der Haut um die Farbe anzupassen werde wohl in 2-3 Jahren nichts mehr von der Transplantationl zu sehen sein. Freilich, die kahlen Stellen am Kopf bleiben.

Wie Du siehst kann man beliebige Szenarien pro und kontra Helm erfinden/durchspielen

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Chaka-Checka (10. Januar 2004)

zieht mal n alten helm auf den ihr nichtmehr braucht und rennt gegen ne wand.. und wenn ihr nich glauben wollt wie wichtig der helm ist, rennt nochmal gegen die wand ohne helm

wenn ich meinen fullface so anschaue.. bin ihm sehr dankbar.. die schrammen die er hat hät ich nicht gern an meinem kopf..

ne, also wär ohne helm fahren will nur zu... mir is aber meine birne wichtig.. 

und zu den tollen statistiken.. laut statistik sind seit dem euro die preise nicht gestiegen..
fazit: glaub keiner statistik die du nich selbst gefälscht hast..


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollen also 75 kg, die mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 25 km/h (_zum Beispiel_) angeflogen kommen, mit einem ganzen Zentimeter Knautschzone sanft zum Stehen gebracht werden...



...der Helm, der das aushält, müßte wahrscheinlich mit Streben z.B. zu den Schultern ausgestattet sein, damit der Hals die Mütze tragen kann...

Tach Leute,

find's ja ganz amüsant, habe nicht "jedes" Wort im Thread gelesen und bin auch keinem der Links gefolgt.
Mein und auch euer Helm schützt bei vielen Unfällen bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. An die richtig bösen Crashes will ich, ob mit oder ohne Helm, garnicht denken. Finde ich nach einem Abflug an meinem Helm eine fette Schürfspür oder ähnliches und meine Birne ist ok, ist das 'ne feine Sache.

Das Du mit der Helmpflicht aus purer Sturheit ein Problem hast, ist mir vollkommen wurscht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Januar 2004)

wer sich dafür wirklich interessiert kann sich ja mal diverse threads in de.rec.fahrrad reinziehen. Bitte vorher Popcorn kaufen, lustig ist es allemal.



			
				Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> und zu den tollen statistiken.. laut statistik sind seit dem euro die preise nicht gestiegen..
> fazit: glaub keiner statistik die du nich selbst gefälscht hast..


Aber in Wirklichkeit stehen da die Argumente deutlich hinter dem Glauben zurück. Denn Basis jeder Diskussion sind hier Statistiken von u.a. Medizinern. Das meiste was ich überflogen habe, sah nicht sehr fundiert aus. Eine Statistik mit Analyse, die exakte Ursachen und Ergebnisse aufzeigt, kann man nicht so einfach erstellen. Wenn man da etwas zu blauäugig rangeht, kommen dann solche fehlinterpretierten Korrelationen raus: "Rodgers kam zu dem Ergebnis, daß das Tragen von Helmen signifikant mit einer höheren Sterblichkeitsrate korrelierte." In Wirklichkeit gab es da sicher eine andere Ursache dafür, da bin ich mir sicher, weil das da ist bullshit.  

Die in den ganzen Links genannten Untersuchungen zeigen meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Beweise auf für ihre gennanten Gründe/Ursachen, warum:
- Helmträger riskanter fahren sollen
- nach Einführung einer Helmplficht weniger Leute radfahren, weil es jetzt riskanter erscheint.
Wie Heinerich schon geschrieben hat, kann das ja auch an anderen Sachen liegen.

Ob jemand mit oder ohne Helm fährt, ist mir egal.
Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, weil das sinnlose Bevormundung ist.

Das wird hier auch zu keinem Ergebnis führen

matthias


----------



## Toyeca (14. Januar 2004)

Tja mit Statistiken lässt sich viel machen:
http://www.suva.ch/de/home/suvaliv/..._yourself/helm_yourself_zahlen_und_fakten.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (14. Januar 2004)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich dafür wirklich interessiert kann sich ja mal diverse threads in de.rec.fahrrad reinziehen. Bitte vorher Popcorn kaufen, lustig ist es allemal.
> matthias




Genau!      Du kennst Dich aus, jedenfalls fast. Es gehört nämlich nicht nur Popcorn, sondern auch Bier dazu um gebührend gewappnet zu sein.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal was ansehen:

z. B. hier oder auch dies hier, bei dem sich das Wort Helm hinter dem Geheimbegriff "Snueenquryz" verbirgt!     


heinerich


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Januar 2004)

Heinerich schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!      Du kennst Dich aus, jedenfalls fast. Es gehört nämlich nicht nur Popcorn, sondern auch Bier dazu um gebührend gewappnet zu sein.


Das Bier holt gerade mein Hamster.  

Ui, das wird hier zu sehr off-topic.

matthias


----------



## Heinerich (14. Januar 2004)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bier holt gerade mein Hamster.
> 
> Ui, das wird hier zu sehr off-topic.
> 
> matthias



Ich nehme alles zurück, Du kennst Dich offensichtlich doch aus!


----------



## TimvonHof (21. Januar 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat einen Schädelbasisbruch erlitten! Was hätte denn ohne Helm noch Schlimmeres passieren sollen bitte?
> .


 impressionsfraktur der schädelkalotte aufgrund ungünstigerer druckverteilung beim einschlag. damit versprengung von knochensplittern in der hirnrinde und eventuelle ausfallserscheinungen bis hin zum totalausfall kognitiver fähigkeiten. wenn der blutverlust es erlaubt hätte, wäre er bei einer isolierten verletzung des großhirns eventuell am leben geblieben.
der schädelbasisbruch ist gar kein so wilder bruch (wenn keine nerven mit drauf gehen und sich nix infiziert)

und sicherheitsgurte provozieren übrigens komplizierte stumpfe bauchverletzungen wie blasenzerreissungen und darmperforationen. damit sind die echt total schädlich! reiner konsumzwang!

mist nun hab ich doch einen komentar zu diesem sinnlosen thread abgegeben.


----------



## spOOky fish (21. Januar 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gegenargument:
> "(Die Prüfnorm) habe ich nicht im Wortlaut, auch nicht lesen können. Daher kann ich nur wiedergeben, wie die von anderen eingeschätzt wird. "
> 
> wenn man solchermassen in der öffentlichkeit auftritt, sollte man sich schon die mühe machen, den jeweiligen wortlaut der prüfverfahren zu kennen.
> ...



jetzt mal völlig wertfrei:

bspw. das erhöhte gewicht des kopfes, auch wenn ein helm relativ wenig wiegt -> genickbruch, eh schon eine häufige todesursache gegen die auch kein helm hilft.

für mich spielt eine rolle, das ich bei vielen dingen, die gefährlicher sind als radfahren ebenfalls keinen helm aufsetze.

wenn man wirklich ernsthaft mit einem radhelm aufschlägt oder entlangrutscht bleibt der helm (zumindest meiner und der war nicht billig) nicht an der stelle wo er hingehört. das befestigungssystem ist einfach lächerlich.

und dann noch das stichwort risikokompensation: das klingt hier ab und zu mal an, und in einem anderen thread auch.


----------



## bigf00t (22. Januar 2004)

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, will aber trotzdem mal nen kommentar abgeben.



			
				Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Schutzwirkung von Fahrradhelmen (im Alltag! nicht beim Sport) ist nur eingebildet. Die Prüfnormen sind lächerlich.


zu schulzeitrn: mitschüler fährt ohne zu schauen aus einer gasse auf ne straße - volle kanne gegen einen lieferwagen. folge: schädelbruch -> hubschrauber -> uni-klinik. er ist GERADE SO mit dem leben davon gekommen. arzt hat gemeint mit helm wären es max. eine schwere gehirnerschütterung und die ein oder andere platzwunde geworden.



			
				Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die (eingebildete) Schutzwirkung begünstigt eine riskantere Fahrweise. Wirklichen Schutz bietet nur sicheres, vorausschauendes Fahren.


um zu  glauben mit dem helm vor allem geschützt zu sein muß der gesunde menschenverstand schon sehr dünn gesäht sein.
vergleich auto: was begünstigt riskant fahrweise? airbag- und knautschzonenverdopplung oder ps-verdopplung? zu den ps: es kommt natürlich darauf an wie/ob man sie einsetzt - also wie beim biken auch. airbag & knautschzone können aber gemindest nicht schaden.



			
				Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Helmtragen suggeriert, dass Fahrradfahren besonders gefährlich wäre. Tatsächlich ist es nicht gefährlicher als Autofahren oder Treppensteigen - auch was die Zahl und Schwere von Kopfverletzungen angeht.


traue keiner statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. überleg mal wieviel zeit ottonormalverbraucher auf dem fahrrad und wieviel im auto verbringt. außerdem glaube ich kaum, daß das für mtb-er bzw. ambitionierte rr-ler gilt - wohl eher für die gesamtheit der radfahrer inkl. oma-, opa- & sonntags-ich fahr-auf-dem gehweg-schritttempo-fahrer.

letztendlich muß die entscheidung jeder für sich treffen, nur frag ich mich warum nicht-helm-träger ihre meinung immer wieder großartig breittreten müssen ?!


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> zieht mal n alten helm auf den ihr nichtmehr braucht und rennt gegen ne wand.. und wenn ihr nich glauben wollt wie wichtig der helm ist, rennt nochmal gegen die wand ohne helm
> 
> wenn ich meinen fullface so anschaue.. bin ihm sehr dankbar.. die schrammen die er hat hät ich nicht gern an meinem kopf..
> 
> ...



das genick brichst du dir mit und ohne helm


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur frag ich mich warum nicht-helm-träger ihre meinung immer wieder großartig breittreten müssen ?! ..



weil: "ich bin dagegen" .


----------



## bigf00t (22. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> weil: "ich bin dagegen" .


nagut, ich bin dafür.
wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, daß ich mich wundere warum die nicht-helm-träger immer wieder so eine diskussion eröffnen während die helmträger das nicht nötig haben. zumal mit der überschrift "zündstoff".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LRG-Mitglied (22. Januar 2004)

schonmal den Melonentest gemacht:

Melone auf Boden fallen lassen---> Melone total im Arsch, Matsch
Melone mit Helm auf Boden fallen lassen---> Melone hat bloss ein paar Risse, Helm auch

tschüss


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

LRG-Mitglied schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal den Melonentest gemacht:
> 
> Melone auf Boden fallen lassen---> Melone total im Arsch, Matsch
> Melone mit Helm auf Boden fallen lassen---> Melone hat bloss ein paar Risse, Helm auch
> ...



ich nehme an, du setzt beim autofahren auch einen helm auf um deinen kpf zu schützen? weil passieren kann ja immer was.

und als fußgänger? erst kürzlich wurde eine ftp-abgeordnete beim nachhause-spaziergang über den haufen gefahren. hätte sie einen helm getragen würde sie noch leben.


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> nagut, ich bin dafür.
> wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, daß ich mich wundere warum die nicht-helm-träger immer wieder so eine diskussion eröffnen während die helmträger das nicht nötig haben. zumal mit der überschrift "zündstoff".



a) weil diese leute dinge einfach mehr hinterfragen und nicht nur hinnehmen. weil nichts so ist wie es scheint?

b) die generelle lebenseinstellung "ich bin dagegen".

ich will hier niemend missionieren, nur einige argumente widerlegen , oder dies zumindest versuchen.


----------



## Thaischarf (22. Januar 2004)

> und als fußgänger? erst kürzlich wurde eine ftp-abgeordnete beim nachhause-spaziergang über den haufen gefahren. hätte sie einen helm getragen würde sie noch leben.



Ob das irgendwie ein sinvoller Beitrag ist? Wenn Du keinen Bock hast "fast" Deine Entscheidung...  aber so ein Vergleich wie oben??


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

Thaischarf schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das irgendwie ein sinvoller Beitrag ist? Wenn Du keinen Bock hast "fast" Deine Entscheidung...  aber so ein Vergleich wie oben??



die argumentation kommt nicht von mir, ich hab sie nur übernommen. wenn man einer pro helm argumentation folgt, dann auch konsequent und nicht nur fürs radfahren oder?


----------



## Thaischarf (22. Januar 2004)

Hmmm... wo bleibt dann die Anschnallpflicht fürs Sofa? Ich habe schon manchen gesehen der einfach vom Sofa gekippt ist... Aber auch die Anschnallpflicht auf dem Sofa würde im Falle eines Flugzeugabsturzes auf das entsprechende Haus auch nicht helfen... Mist... also da der gurt nicht in allen Lebenslagen hilft auch abschaffen??  

Irgendwie kommen wir nicht so richtig weiter damit...    

Also...   ich geh dann noch einen Gurt ans Sofa schrauben, vielleicht hilft es ja bei einem Unfall mit meinem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (22. Januar 2004)

... ich bin auch schon besoffen vom Barhocker gefallen. Ich waere dafuer, auch da eine Helm- und Anschnallpflicht einzufuehren und darueberhinaus auch eine Promilleobergrenze beim Fuehren und Besetzen eines Barhockers ... es dient nur der Sicherheit! Airbag ist vielleicht uebertrieben.


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

Thaischarf schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... wo bleibt dann die Anschnallpflicht fürs Sofa? Ich habe schon manchen gesehen der einfach vom Sofa gekippt ist... Aber auch die Anschnallpflicht auf dem Sofa würde im Falle eines Flugzeugabsturzes auf das entsprechende Haus auch nicht helfen... Mist... also da der gurt nicht in allen Lebenslagen hilft auch abschaffen??
> 
> Irgendwie kommen wir nicht so richtig weiter damit...
> 
> Also...   ich geh dann noch einen Gurt ans Sofa schrauben, vielleicht hilft es ja bei einem Unfall mit meinem Sofa



ich sehe wir verstehen uns


----------



## Geißlein (23. Januar 2004)

Ich kann zu dem Thema nur soviel sagen: "Setzt einen Helm auf!!!!" weil ich spreche aus Erfahrung, ja  
Ich bin bei uns auf der Strecke die Dirtline gefahren, in der Luft schräg gekommen (das weiß ich noch) die Landung versiebt und seitlich mit dem Kopf auf den Anfahrtshügel des 2. Dirt gekracht (das weis ich nicht mehr) danach ca 5-10 min bewustlos dagelegen (nur mal so zur Anmerkung der Helm den ich aufhatte war ein MadMaxII) als ich wieder zumir kam war auch schon der Krankenwagen da und nahm mich für einen Tag mit ins Krankenhaus zur Beobachtung da verdacht auf Gehirnerschütterung bestand.   

Ich war froh dass ich den Mad Max II aufhatte, schwer auszumalen was geschehen wäre wenn ich gar keinen oder nur so einen normalen Radhelm getragen hätte   

Nur mal so viel zu dem Thema "Helm auf oder nicht auf"


----------



## winzer-muc (23. Januar 2004)

Ich teile die oben genannte Meinung, dass die aufgeführten Statistiken nicht sehr aktuell sind. Auch bin ich skeptisch hinsichtlich der staatlich verordneten Regulierungswut in allen Lebenslagen, das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden müssen.

Hinsichtlich Helm vertrete ich jedoch die Meinung, dass er mich schützt und deshalb trage ich ihn. Dieser Schutz mag zwar nur in einem ganz kleinen Bruchteil von Unfällen notwendig sein, wer aber die Konsequenzen von Kopfverletzungen tatsächlich gesehen hat, teil vielleicht meine Ansicht. Einer meier besten Freunde hat sich beim Snowboarden einen mehrfachen Schädelbasisbruch mit einem halben Jahr Koma geholt und dass er jetzt halbseitig gelähmt ist, ist wohl noch eine der weniger problematischen Spätfolgen. Ob ein Helm geholfen hätte ist müssig zu diskutieren. Eine Freundin von mir stürzte, schlug mit dem Kopf auf die Bordsteinkannte und blieb bis auf eine kleine Schürfwunde auf der Nase unverletzt. Der getragene Helm war allerdings nur noch ein Haufen Brösel. 

Beides sind statisch sehr unwahrscheinliche Ereignisse, aber Tatsachen. Diese haben mich dazu bewegt einen Helm zu tragen, vorallem im Strassenverkehr, auch wenn ich nur kurz mal zum Bäcker fahr. Trotzdem sollte jeder die Entscheidung für sich selbst treffen können.

Noch ein schönes Wochenende,
Ciao markus


----------



## spOOky fish (23. Januar 2004)

winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Beides sind statisch sehr unwahrscheinliche Ereignisse, aber Tatsachen. Diese haben mich dazu bewegt einen Helm zu tragen, vorallem im Strassenverkehr, auch wenn ich nur kurz mal zum Bäcker fahr. Trotzdem sollte jeder die Entscheidung für sich selbst treffen können.
> 
> Noch ein schönes Wochenende,
> Ciao markus



helm beim snowboarden hab ich mir das auch schon überlegt weil ich letztes jahr auch gerade noch so davon gekommen bin ich wurde von nem wahnsinnigen über den haufen gefahren. ne kante im kopf eitert schlecht wieder raus .

straßenverkehr bezieht sich dann aber sicherlich nicht aufs kfz. oder? auch hier läuft man gefahr eine gefährliche kopfverletzung davonzutragen, dennoch trägt keiner helm. wenn du konsequent wärest müsstest du das aber.
deshalb stelle ich mir die frage: wieso ausgerechnet beim radfahren?


----------



## ragnaroc (24. Januar 2004)

bin gestern nachmittag ein klein bisserl aufs maul gefallen....

schön gesprungen und nach vorne gekippt (*was tut man dagegen?* )... 

*ich würd mal sagen: mein helm hat sich bewährt und mir das leben gerettet(siehe foto vom helm - wenn das mein kopf gewesen wäre...), ich steig aber jetzt auf fullface um....*

mängelliste: unterarm gebrochen, schläudertrauma, gesicht siehe fotos...


güsse vom sofa - ragnaroc


----------



## nils (24. Januar 2004)

Ich fahr zwar in der Stadt und "mal kurz zum Bäcker" auch ohne Helm, sobald ich aber in den Wald oder rumspielen gehe hab ich einen Helm auf.
Kurzlich bin ich beim Backwheelhop probieren mit clickies (wie blöd...) nach hinten gekippt und mit dem Hinterkopf sauber auf den Asphalt geknallt. Der Helm hat eine kleine Beule und ich hatte ein wenig Kopfweh -> das wars dann aber auch schon. Ohne Helm wär ich wahrscheinlich erst mal eine Weile liegen geblieben...

@ragnaroc:
AUA! Erst mal gute Besserung! Da hat der Helm sich durchaus gelohnt.

Gruß


----------



## APF (25. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> straßenverkehr bezieht sich dann aber sicherlich nicht aufs kfz. oder? auch hier läuft man gefahr eine gefährliche kopfverletzung davonzutragen, dennoch trägt keiner helm. wenn du konsequent wärest müsstest du das aber.
> deshalb stelle ich mir die frage: wieso ausgerechnet beim radfahren?



Weil Du beim Radfahren direkt mit der Birne am Hindernis anliegst -> Du brauchst die cm um die Beschleunigung zu reduzieren.
Beim Auto liegt die Blechhülle an, Du sollst möglichst keinen Kontakt mit der Umgebung bekommen. Jede 100 gramm mehr ziehen daher mehr an der WS -> Helm eher schlecht.
Vgl. BMW ??? (dieses Teil was so aussieht wie ein Roller im Ei): das soll auch ohne Helm gefahren werden, da auch eine Knautschzone aussenrum ist. Wenn es die eindrückt hast Du eh ein Problem bei dem Dir ein Helm nix mehr hilft (Der Kopf war noch ok - wir haben ihm im Magen gefunden;-)

Grüße


----------



## winzer-muc (25. Januar 2004)

@ragnaroc Gute Besserung.

@spOOky_fish

Ich war am Samstag das erste mal seit Jahren wieder in Garmisch an einem Wochenende beim Snowboarden und jetzt überlege ich ganz ernsthaft mir auch hierfür einen Helm anzuschaffen. Bisher hatte ich als gemütlicher Raceboard fahrer eher sorgen um meine Innen-, Außen- und Kreuzbänder, aber jetzt verstehe ich was Du mit den Hellracern meinst. Waren übrigens auch ein paar Snowboard-Kollegen dabei, denen ich auf der Piste höchst ungern begegnet wäre. 

Mein eigentlich Punkt war aber vielmehr, dass jeder selbst entscheiden sollte, wie groß das Risiko ist und wieviel Risiko er bereit ist, einzugehen. Allerdings darf man sich bei der Bewertung des Risikos nicht ausschließlich von Statistiken leiten lassen, die unter Umständen aus dem Kontext gerissen wurden oder von bestimmten Interessengruppen forciert wurden. Die besten und objektivsten Informationen bekommt man meines Erachtens hier im Forum. 

Noch eine schöne Woche,
Gruß Markus


----------



## Fufu (25. März 2004)

LieberShefffield 
Wer so juengere Biker dazu animiert ohne Helm zu fahren,sollte aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen werden.  
Bei der Sicherheit gibts bei mir keine toleranz.Bin selber schon mit Motorrad u.Bike so gestuertzt dass ich ohne Helm hin waere.
Da haetten mutmasungen u. andere Zweifel nichts geholfen.
Nichts fuer ungut aber bitte vorher ueberlegen ob du Schaden anrichten kannst.Es hat lange genug gedauert bis die Leute ueberzeugt waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shefffield (25. März 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> a) weil diese leute dinge einfach mehr hinterfragen und nicht nur hinnehmen. weil nichts so ist wie es scheint?


So sieht's aus - jedenfalls bei mir.




			
				spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> b) die generelle lebenseinstellung "ich bin dagegen".


Negativ.




			
				spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ich will hier niemend missionieren, nur einige argumente widerlegen , oder dies zumindest versuchen.



Ich will weder missionieren, noch habe ich große Lust auf's Widerlegen.

Ich will einen Anstoß weitergeben, den ich auf einigen Seiten bekommen habe. Mir ist es ziemlich egal, was Ihr draus macht. Aber jetzt kann ich mir nicht mehr vorwerfen, dass ich Wissen, das mir von anderer Seite gegeben wurde (und das ich persönlich wichtig finde) nicht weitergegeben zu haben.

Das ist schon alles.



Das Niveau, auf dem sich ein großer Teil der Schreiber hier äußert, macht mir sehr schnell klar, dass eine sachliche Diskussion weder gewünscht noch zielführend ist.



Beispiele gefällig? Bitte sehr:



			
				ragnaroc schrieb:
			
		

> (siehe foto vom helm - wenn das mein kopf gewesen wäre...)


Ist Dein Kopf auch aus Styropor mit Plastik drum?




			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzlich bin ich beim Backwheelhop probieren mit clickies (wie blöd...) nach hinten gekippt und mit dem Hinterkopf sauber auf den Asphalt geknallt. Der Helm hat eine kleine Beule und ich hatte ein wenig Kopfweh -> das wars dann aber auch schon. Ohne Helm wär ich wahrscheinlich erst mal eine Weile liegen geblieben...


Wie bereits beschrieben, habe ich den Hinterkopfaufschlag nach einer Gewaltbremsung aus Tempo 65 geprobt. Ohne Helm.

Ich bin sofort wieder aufgestanden. Die Beule war nach ein paar Tagen abgeheilt. Mein Kopf ist eben nicht aus Styropor. Außerdem fahre ich seitdem wesentlich vorausschauender. 



Und jetzt mein Favorit: 



			
				Fufu schrieb:
			
		

> LieberShefffield
> Wer so juengere Biker dazu animiert ohne Helm zu fahren,sollte aus dem Forum ausgeschlossen werden.


Noch haben wir hier das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Sogar in Internetforen. Auch wenn das einigen "Autoritäten" offensichtlich zu weit geht.




> Bei der Sicherheit gibts bei mir keine toleranz.


Bei mir auch nicht. Deshalb lasse ich mich nicht mit Placebos verarschen.




> Bin selber schon mit Motorrad u.Bike so gestuertzt dass ich ohne Helm hin waere.



Manche lernen eben nie, die Risiken einzuschätzen. Manche lernen nie anständig fahren. 

Hoffentlich benutzen wir nie den gleichen Waldweg. Auch wenn ich gelernt habe, so zu fahren, dass ich notfalls auch Fehler anderer abfangen kann, ohne dass es zum Crash kommt, scheinst Du doch ein besonders hartnäckiger Bruchpilot zu sein.




> Da haetten mutmasungen u. andere Zweifel nichts geholfen.


Sondern vielleicht ein besserer Fahrstil?




> Nichts fuer ungut aber bitte vorher ueberlegen ob du Schaden anrichten kannst.


Diese Aufforderung gebe ich hiermit zurück - im Hinblick auf Deine Fahrzeugbenutzung.




> Es hat lange genug gedauert bis die Leute ueberzeugt waren!


Da waren sie doch schneller davon überzeugt, dass
- Zigaretten nicht töten
- Süßstoff nicht dick macht
- Alkohol eine Party erst zur richtigen Party macht
- Autofahren sicher ist (nur noch 7500 Tote pro Jahr)
- Mountainbiken lebensgefährlich ist (weswegen Helme und Rundumschutz dringend notwendig sind, um wenigstens die schlimmsten Folgen dieser "Extremsportart" zu mildern)


Fangt mit den (schon viel zu vielen) Argumenten dieses Threads, was Ihr wollt. Ich denke, dass ich diejenigen, die sich Gedanken machen wollen, erreicht habe.

Tschö,
Shefffield

P.S.: Liegeradfahren ohne Helm ist geil - mit dem Wind in den Haaren fährt sich's noch mal so schön. Und bei einer Sitzhöhe von 20 cm mit den Füßen auf Brusthöhe auf den Kopf zu fallen - ist unmöglich.


----------



## Fufu (25. März 2004)

Hallo Shefffield
Du hast mit deiner abwehrhaltung nichts verstanden.
Zu meinem Abflug mit dem Motorrad .Dass war in Suedspanien wo ich 2 Jahre gelebt habe,Vorfahrt genommen bekommen, ausgewichen dann vorderrad weg
am Boden entlang bis zum Randstein.Der Helm hatte einen Lackabplatzer etwa 5cm Durchmesser.Fazit hatte Glueck nicht aufs Auto geknallt zu sein.
Mit dem Bike ich fahre bei jedem Wetter auch Schnee zur Arbeit 14km einfach.
Jeder macht Fahrfehler auch du. Der "Helm" kann dies bei einem  lindern.
Nicht mehr ,nicht weniger.Mich aergert es nur dass die Leute immer gegen Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind z.B.Helm ,Sicherheitsgurt,Airbag usw.
Die Kroenung sind dann irgendwelche Erzaehlungen wo jemand was nur ueberlebt hat weil er z.B. nicht angeschnallt war.
Lieber ein bisschen Styropor zwischen Birne u.Boden .Den Helm kann man austauschen den Kopf nicht.  
P.S.Ich will dich nicht bevormunden kannst weiter ohne Helm Fahren.


----------



## gorbi73 (25. März 2004)

@shefffield
Du tust mir echt leid! Es mag ja echt sein, daß man stürzt, auf den Kopf fällt und außer einer Beule nix weiter zu sehen ist. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß bei Radunfällen mit schweren Folgen Kopfverletzungen an erster Stelle stehen. Warum also diese Verbohrtheit gegen Helme? Klar bedeutet ein Helm nicht Unverwundbarkeit, er *kann* aber u.U. Schlimmeres verhindern. Die Erfahrung hab ich selber schon machen müssen, weil ich nicht so ein toller Fahrer bin wie du und dem Auto, welches mir die Vohrfahrt nahm, ausweichen konnte.
Im Prinzip kann ja jeder machen was er will und jeder ist für das was er tut selbst verantwortlich, aber bitte versuch uns hier nicht einzureden, daß wir mit Fahrradhelmen nur verarscht werden und irgendwelche dubiosen Leute auf Grund von geschicktem Marketing mit uns Radlern die schnelle Mark machen wollen.

P.S. Ich bin ja kein Arzt, aber wenn ich mir deine Argumentation so anschaue, glaube ich nicht, daß außer ner Beule bei deinen Stürzen auf den Kopf nix weiter passiert ist.


----------



## Shefffield (26. März 2004)

Fufu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Shefffield
> Mich aergert es nur dass die Leute immer gegen Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind z.B.Helm ,Sicherheitsgurt,Airbag usw.



Ich stehe nicht auf Unterstellungen. 
Und ich schnalle mich immer an. IMMER.



			
				Fufu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kroenung sind dann irgendwelche Erzaehlungen wo jemand was nur ueberlebt hat weil er z.B. nicht angeschnallt war.



Von mir? Wüsste ich nicht von. (s. o.)



			
				Fufu schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber ein bisschen Styropor zwischen Birne u.Boden .Den Helm kann man austauschen den Kopf nicht.
> P.S.Ich will dich nicht bevormunden kannst weiter ohne Helm Fahren.



Vielleicht hab' ich "mit meiner Abwehrhaltung" nix verstanden.
Vielleicht hast Du nicht verstanden, worum es mir geht.

Nix für ungut,
Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (26. März 2004)

gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> @shefffield
> Du tust mir echt leid!


Danke gleichfalls. (s. u.) 




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag ja echt sein, daß man stürzt, auf den Kopf fällt und außer einer Beule nix weiter zu sehen ist. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß bei Radunfällen mit schweren Folgen Kopfverletzungen an erster Stelle stehen.


An erster Stelle bei Radunfällen mit schweren Verletzungen stehen motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer als Unfallgegner. Deren Aufprallenergie ist so enorm, dass es für den Radfahrer _meistens _nichts ändert, ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Das gilt ebenso für Überrollunfälle (Rechtsabbieger). Korrigier' mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Also? Lieber sichere Verkehrswege bauen und Autofahrer sensibilisieren, ist mein bescheidener Vorschlag. Aktive Sicherheit geht vor passive Sicherheit.




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum also diese Verbohrtheit gegen Helme? Klar bedeutet ein Helm nicht Unverwundbarkeit, er *kann* aber u.U. Schlimmeres verhindern.


"Kann". "Unter Umständen". Diese Umstände *scheinen* zu sein: Zu bremsende Masse um 5 kg, Aufprallgeschwindigkeit um 20 km/h. Kein realistisches Szenario für mich.  

Versuche, die andere durchgeführt haben (siehe Links), ergeben, dass ein zugelassener Fahrradhelm schon bei geringfügig höherer Aufprallenergie als der des offiziellen Tests zerbrechen. Ein brechender Helm kann keine Energie mehr aufnehmen. Er bremst den Kopf nicht. 

Ich kann diese Tests nicht überprüfen. Aber sie passen in mein technisches Verständnis, wenn ich mir Material und Materialstärke eines Fahrradhelms anschaue.

Wenn Ihr andere Schlüsse daraus zieht oder die Aussagekraft oder Durchführung der Tests bezweifelt, ohne das *schlüssig, für mich nachvollziehbar zu begründen*, dann juckt mich das nicht.



Du kannst meine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen. _Habe ich kein Problem damit._

Ich kann Deine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen. _Wieso hast Du ein Problem damit?_



*Achtung:*
Oben schreibe ich *"scheinen"*. Ich _behaupte_ nichts. Ich _vermute_ etwas, basierend auf den offiziellen Sicherheitstests, nach denen Fahrradhelme zertifiziert werden.

Dass Motorradhelme nach *vollständig* anderen Maßstäben gemessen werden, scheint hier niemanden zu jucken.

Warum auch...?


(Warum haben Motorradhelme eine ungleich stabilere Schale, die nicht schon bei geringer Aufprallenergie zerbricht? Wären genauso sichere Fahrradhelme einfach zu schwer und würden durch das stark eingeschränkte Sichtfeld eines Integralhelms andere Gefahren heraufbeschwören?)




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erfahrung hab ich selber schon machen müssen, weil ich nicht so ein toller Fahrer bin wie du und dem Auto, welches mir die Vohrfahrt nahm, ausweichen konnte.


Ich bin auch schon über ein Auto geflogen, aber nicht auf dem Kopf gelandet. (gut 30 km/h, Schulter ausgekugelt) 

*[Ironie]* Vielleicht kann ich nicht nur besser fahren als Du, sondern sogar besser fallen? *[/Ironie]*




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip kann ja jeder machen was er will und jeder ist für das was er tut selbst verantwortlich, aber bitte versuch uns hier nicht einzureden, daß wir mit Fahrradhelmen nur verarscht werden und irgendwelche dubiosen Leute auf Grund von geschicktem Marketing mit uns Radlern die schnelle Mark machen wollen.


*Ganz langsam bitte, ja!*

Hier versuchen einige Leute, *mir* einzureden, dass der Styroporhut mir das Leben retten würde, wenn ich auf den Kopf falle. Und dass ich mein Leben aufs Spiel setze, wenn ich ohne Helm fahre.

Das tue ich aber ganz bestimmt nicht. *Mountainbiken ist nicht lebensgefährlich.* Oder bin ich damit total auf dem Holzweg?



Ich stelle hingegen die Frage, *ob* der Plastikdeckel im Falle eines Unfalls wirklich die vom Hersteller zugesicherte (und von den meisten fest geglaubte) Schutzfunktion erfüllen kann.

*Bemerkst Du den kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied?*


Einige hier unterstellen mir, dass ich anderen etwas einzureden versuche. *Das ist Blödsinn*. 

Ich stelle *Fragen*, ich lege meine *Argumente* dar. Ich *hinterfrage*, aber ich behaupte nicht.


*Ich schreibe, dass es mir besser gehen würde, wenn mir jemand den Glauben an die Schutzwirkung des Plastikhuts zurückgeben könnte mit für mich und meinen kleinen Technikverstand nachvollziehbaren Argumenten und Begründungen.

Klar?*


Aus den dargelegten Argumenten ziehe ich *für mich* den Schluss, dass ich lieber ohne Helm fahre.

*Ich fordere niemanden auf, es mir gleich zu tun. Ihr trefft Eure Entscheidungen bitte alleine!*

Ihr _denkt_ bitte alleine.




Mein Anliegen war und ist: Ich möchte alle aktiven Radfahrer auffordern, das, was ihnen als Wahrheit aufgetischt wird, zu hinterfragen und selbst zu prüfen, statt alles ungeprüft zu glauben. Wer lieber glaubt, möchte das tun.

Sonst nichts. 

Die teilweise heftigen Reaktionen, die ich hier losgetreten habe, verleiten mich allerdings zu der Vermutung, dass einige Überlegungen, die ich ausgebreitet habe, für nicht wenige Mitsportler *höchst unbequem* sind.





			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich bin ja kein Arzt, aber wenn ich mir deine Argumentation so anschaue, glaube ich nicht, daß außer ner Beule bei deinen Stürzen auf den Kopf nix weiter passiert ist.



Lern' mal sachliches Argumentieren. Dann reden wir vielleicht irgendwann weiter.

Außerdem hilft es ungemein, sich zwischen dem Lesen und dem Antworten die Zeit zu nehmen, das Gelesene mal zu überdenken. Die Chance, das zu verstehen, was der Schreiber damit ausdrücken wollte, erhöht sich dadurch signifikant. 


Das hier führt zu nix. Hier wird unterstellt statt gelesen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber mir wird die Zeit zu schade für diese Art von Sülzerei. Ich klinke mich hier aus der "Diskussion" aus.

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## spOOky fish (26. März 2004)

gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar bedeutet ein Helm nicht Unverwundbarkeit, er *kann* aber u.U. Schlimmeres verhindern.



wenn er das kann, dann kann er es nicht nur beim biken, sondern auch in anderen lebensituationen. viele von den 7500 getöteten autofahrern könnten noch leben wenn sie einen helm getragen hätten.
setzt du jetzt einen beim autofahren auf? nein? wieso nicht? das ist doch viel sicherer und *kann* aber u.U. Schlimmeres verhindern.

weiß jemand wieviel biker ums leben gekommen sind?


----------



## nils (26. März 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier führt zu nix.


Offensichtlich.





			
				Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Sei mir nicht böse, aber mir wird die Zeit zu schade für diese Art von Sülzerei.


Dafür schreibst du aber viel...


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2004)

hat schon mal jemand drüber nachgedacht, dass nicht jeder sturz immer volle kanne sein muss?

und dass die eine frage ist, ob ein maximaler impact durch einen helm noch zu überleben ist, oder eben nicht, 
aber dass es eine ganz andere sache ist, ob man ohne oder mit helm aus mittlerer geschwindigkeit blöd auffen kopp haut?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

jaja die Helmthreads... was regt ihr euch so auf, zieht so`n Ding an, oder lasst es bleiben, ist doch jedem seine Sache. Meine Haltung zum Thema Helme könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen, ich kann mich aber dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich früher auch nie einen anziehen wollte  
Zeugen hier aus dem Forum, können im übrigen bestätigen, dass der Stein, auf welchen ich mit dem behelmten Kopf geknallt bin, in zwei Stücke zerbarst - ich fahre CC und Marathon   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorbi73 (26. März 2004)

@shefffield



> Lieber sichere Verkehrswege bauen und Autofahrer sensibilisieren, ist mein bescheidener Vorschlag. Aktive Sicherheit geht vor passive Sicherheit.


 Ganz meine Meinung, aber das kann ich leider nicht selbst beeinflussen



> Diese Umstände scheinen zu sein: Zu bremsende Masse um 5 kg, Aufprallgeschwindigkeit um 20 km/h. Kein realistisches Szenario für mich.


 Für mich auch nicht, aber: Zu bremsende Masse um 70kg, Aufprallgeschwindigkeit um 30km/h. Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104485 und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101881
Realistisch genug?



> Ein brechender Helm kann keine Energie mehr aufnehmen. Er bremst den Kopf nicht.


  Falsch, ein brechender Helm bremst den Kopf wohl, er nimmt dadurch die kinetische Energie auf. Ein nicht brechender Helm bremst den Kopf zwar um ein vielfaches besser, und kein Helm bremst den Kopf ausgezeichnet, aber wo wird da die Energie abgebaut?



> Ich kann diese Tests nicht überprüfen.


  Ich auch nicht, aber ich hatte schon das Pech einen Praxistest durchführen zu müssen, den mein GIRO Exodus mit Bravour bestanden hat.

Wie gesagt, jeder ist für das was er macht selbst verantwortlich. Ich wünsche dir keinen Unfall, bei dem du schwer auf den Köpf stürzt. Aber wenn der Fall eintreten sollte dann hadere bitte nicht mit anderen, wenn statt eines *vernünftigen* Helmes deine Hirnschale bricht.


----------



## Rimmler (26. März 2004)

Das mit der aktiven Sicherheit ist ja alles Wunschdenken was eh nie funktioniert, realistisch bleiben  Wir könnten auch neben allen Radwegen, Schaumstoffmatrazen auslegen, bringt bestimmt auch was 

Bei den meisten ist es doch eh falscher Stolz ohne Helm zu fahren. 

Aber mich hat es vor ca 1 1/2 Monaten auf einem Trail zerlegt, trotz Helm eine ordentliche Gehirnerschütterung + Schürfwunde im Gesicht und andere Sachen. Bin halt mit voller Wucht übern Lenker abgestiegen und einen ordentlich Bauchplatscher gemacht. Den Zeitlupeneffekt hatte ich auch. Mir hat es sogar das Plastikvisier vom Helm gerissen als ich den Schotter geküsst hab. Wenn ich mir die Schleifspuren am Helm ankucke, bin ich heidenfroh, dass ich ihn aufhatte, sonst wären das wohl ziemlich tiefe Wunden geworden und meine sieht man immernoch...

Mag zwar sein, dass der Helm mir die Gehirnerschütterung nicht erspart hat, aber zumindest vllt etwas vermindert und mein Gesicht ist nicht entstellt, ist doch auch was wert! 

Also ich werde auch weiterhin einen Helm tragen, ist ja schließlich meine Rübe die ich zermatsche. 
Aber manche von euch haben ja wohl daheim ne Ersatzrübe,...   

Aber vergleiche zu Autofahren finde ich unpassend, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, im Autorennsport fahren sie auch mit Helm! Aber über extremsituationen zu diskutieren ist sinnlos, dann müsste man ja im Stadtverkehr auch ein DH-Panzer tragen... Bei kleineren Stürzen bringt der Helm durchauch was, selbst wenn es nur keine Gehirnerschütterug ist, keine Schürfwunde oder keine Platzwunde,...

Natürlich könnte man auch das HANS-System aus der DTM bzw F1 nehmen und einen Integralhelm dazu, dann wäre das Problem mit Halswirbelsäulenverletzungen auch gleich noch beseitigt.
Aber es sollte ja alles noch im Verhältnis stehen und durch einen stinknormalen Helm bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone, denn Mehraufwand bedeutet es nicht, und die 250-300 gramm mehr sollten einem doch die Sicherheit wert sein, oder?

Aber jedem das seine, mein Kopf isses ja nicht, den ihr zermatscht.

Rimmler


----------



## rigger (26. März 2004)

also ich find nen Helm praktisch, der hält einem immer so schön die Äste ausser Fresse!!!


----------



## Shefffield (27. März 2004)

Rimmler schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der aktiven Sicherheit ist ja alles Wunschdenken was eh nie funktioniert, realistisch bleiben



Eine vorbildliche Einstellung. Ich bin stolz auf Dich.

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (27. März 2004)

aber wenigstens haben wir jetzt wieder 'ne sachliche Ebene. Deswegen zum 73. Mal meine Ansichten zum Thema "Helm hat mich gerettet".




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> @shefffield
> 
> Ganz meine Meinung, aber das kann ich leider nicht selbst beeinflussen


Nix kapiert, oder? Wirklich *gar nix*.  




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich auch nicht, aber: Zu bremsende Masse um 70kg, Aufprallgeschwindigkeit um 30km/h. Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104485 und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101881
> Realistisch genug?


Zu realistisch für meinen Geschmack. Üble, tragische Berichte. Gute Besserung Euch beiden.

ABER:

Ich kapiere nicht, wieso Ihr alle glaubt, dass der Helm Schlimmeres verhindert hätte. Ihr habt doch keine Schädel aus Porzellan! So eine Knochenkalotte ist erstaunlich elastisch und hält unglaublich viel aus. Jedenfalls -zigmal so hohe Belastungen wie 2 cm Styropor. Durch den beweglichen Aufbau kann ein Schädel höhere Belastungen wegstecken als so manches Stahlteil (je nach Legierung und Wandstärke).




			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, ein brechender Helm bremst den Kopf wohl, er nimmt dadurch die kinetische Energie auf.


Das ist physikalischer Blödsinn. 

Schon mal vom Kerbschlagbiegeversuch gehört? Da kannste seh'n, wieviel Energie brechender Stahl aufnimmt: Gar keine.

Mach erst mal Deine Hausaufgaben, bevor Du so einen Schwachsinn behauptest.



			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nicht brechender Helm bremst den Kopf zwar um ein vielfaches besser, und kein Helm bremst den Kopf ausgezeichnet, aber wo wird da die Energie abgebaut?


Energie wird durch Verformung abgebaut. Styropor verformt sich plastisch, der Schädel und die ihn stützende Wirbelsäule verformen sich elastisch (hoffentlich).

Noch genauer: Bewegungsenergie wird in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt, da die Reibung der sich gegeneinander verformenden Teilchen Wärme erzeugt. 
(Schon mal ein Stück Stahl mit dem Hammer warmgeklopft?)


Aber Du sagst es ja schon selbst: "Kein Helm bremst den Kopf ausgezeichnet." 


Vielleicht kann der Kopf das ja auch gut genug alleine...?





			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, jeder ist für das was er macht selbst verantwortlich. Ich wünsche dir keinen Unfall, bei dem du schwer auf den Köpf stürzt. Aber wenn der Fall eintreten sollte dann hadere bitte nicht mit anderen, wenn statt eines *vernünftigen* Helmes deine Hirnschale bricht.




*Erstens:* 

Mach ich auf Dich den Eindruck, dass ich anderen an's Bein pissen würde, wenn ich mir dermaßen Gedanken über das Thema mache und meine Entscheidungsfindung mit allen Details vor Euch ausbreite. Mach ich das??

Lass mich *bitte *in Ruhe mit solchen "Ratschlägen" und mach Dir Gedanken über die Position des anderen, bevor Du drauflostippst.


*Zu meiner Hirnschale:*

Bis die bricht, muss viel passieren:

a) Lokale Druckspitze durch einen spitzen Gegenstand. Der durchdringt einen Helm, ohne auf spürbaren Widerstand zu stoßen. (Probier's aus.)

b) Sehr hohe Aufprallenergie. Dabei bricht der Helm sofort, ebenfalls ohne spürbaren Widerstand.

Aufgrund dieser *Erfahrungswerte aus den Tests, auch denen der Normungsinstitute* _glaube_ ich, dass mich ein Helm nur vor leichten Blessuren schützen kann und im Ernstfall nutzlos ist.

Dass das Ding beim Sturz meistens eh verrutscht, spreche ich noch gar nicht an.

Daher sage ich mir: Wenn ein Helm nur vor den leichten Blessuren schützt und bei fatalen Crashs nichts bringt, nehme ich lieber eine Abschürfung mehr in Kauf _*und signalisiere durch meinen nackten Kopf, dass Radfahren Spaß macht und gar nicht so gefährlich ist, wie die meisten glauben.*
_

Übrigens fahre ich seit jetzt über 7 Jahren, ohne mir ernsthafte Blessuren geholt zu haben, und seit gut 3 Jahren  komplett sturzfrei. 
[Ne, tschuldigung: Da waren neulich doch zwei Stürze auf einer Tour im Pfälzer Wald. Bin aber halbwegs kontrolliert abgestiegen und hab' mir daher nix getan...]
Sowohl mit Rennrad und Liegerad auf der Straße als auch mit dem MTB im Wald. Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich kein Schleicher bin und es bergab gerne laufen lasse. Aber ich habe aus meinen Unfällen gelernt und meine Fahrweise verbessert.

*Aktive Sicherheit nennt man das, nebenbei.*

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## Yukio (27. März 2004)

"Nix kapiert, oder? Wirklich gar nix. "

Stimmt. Aber nur "Hardshell" nachplappern und Usenet Anekdoten wiedergeben reicht leider auch nicht.
Aber ich war ja noch nicht fertig mit dem Lesen des gesamten Threads. Versuchs für den Anfang mal mit meinen Beiträgen zum Thema Helm hier.


Gruß
Yukio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (27. März 2004)

Yukio schrieb:
			
		

> "Nix kapiert, oder? Wirklich gar nix. "
> 
> Stimmt. Aber nur "Hardshell" nachplappern und Usenet Anekdoten wiedergeben reicht leider auch nicht.
> Aber ich war ja noch nicht fertig mit dem Lesen des gesamten Threads. Versuchs für den Anfang mal mit meinen Beiträgen zum Thema Helm hier.
> ...




wow, einer der d.r.f kennt . aber wenigstens weist du um was es eigentlich geht, im gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier, die sich nichtmal die mühe mache wenigstens etwas nachzudenken...


----------



## summit (27. März 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle hingegen die Frage, *ob* der Plastikdeckel im Falle eines Unfalls wirklich die vom Hersteller zugesicherte (und von den meisten fest geglaubte) Schutzfunktion erfüllen kann.


Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, was die Hersteller "im Falle eines Unfalls" zusichern?

Armin


----------



## summit (27. März 2004)

Nichts gegen Helmthreats   , aber ich hab da noch'n Problem:



			
				gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Shefffield schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sichere Verkehrswege" existieren doch schon. Nennen sich "Fahrbahn".
Wie können *Verkehrswege* denn noch sicherer gebaut werden? Also im *real life* meine ich!



Die Autofahrer "sensibilisiert" derzeit übrigens mal wieder der ADAC. Die Botschaft ist klar: "Freie Fahrt für Autler, Radfahrer runter von der Straße!", die Taktik genial - "die Radfahrer" wollen es schließlich selbst so haben. Sogar den 10 Geboten des sicheren Radfahrens hat sich der ADAC in seinen "zehn goldenen Regeln" angenomen.

Die *wichtígste goldene Regel * natürlich gleich zu Beginn:
*- Nicht auf der Fahrbahn fahren*, wenn Radwege vorhanden sind. Dies ist übrigens gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.  

Mit der StVO nimmt man es dabei nicht so genau: nur beschilderte, straßenbegleitende, benutzbare, zumutbare Radwege müssen benutzt werden, die Beschilderung selbst ist in den meisten Fällen rechtswidrig. 

Sowas nenne ich "Engagement für die *Gleichberechtigung* von Autofahrern und Radfahrern" 
Nun, den Blockwarten auf Deutschlands Straßen ist die StVO eh schnurz.

Armin


----------



## Shefffield (27. März 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, was die Hersteller "im Falle eines Unfalls" zusichern?
> 
> Armin



Du hast Recht, Armin...

Wahrscheinlich sichern die Hersteller gar nix zu und verlassen sich darauf, dass die Käufer ihrer Produkte schon ihe eigenen Schlüsse aus Form und Optik des Geräts ziehen.

Ist auf jeden Fall intelligenter aus der Sicht des Herstellers.   

Da war ich jetzt mal nachlässig und hab' vorher nicht geguckt, sondern einfach interpretiert. Zumal ich die Begleitzettelchen meiner Helme schon längst mit den Verpackungen weggeworfen habe.

Interessanter Punkt!

Shefffield


----------



## Shefffield (27. März 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts gegen Helmthreats   , aber ich hab da noch'n Problem:
> 
> 
> "Sichere Verkehrswege" existieren doch schon. Nennen sich "Fahrbahn".
> Wie können *Verkehrswege* denn noch sicherer gebaut werden? Also im *real life* meine ich!



Rückbau der meisten Fahrrad-"Wege". Abschaffen der "Trennstreifen", die Radfahrer in den Bereich aufklappender Türen zwingen.

Es gibt einige Punkte in der Richtung, die ebenfalls im Netz stehen und die Du bestimmt auch kennst. 

Aber das ist eigentlich schon wieder ein anderer Thread...




			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Die Autofahrer "sensibilisiert" derzeit übrigens mal wieder der ADAC. Die Botschaft ist klar: "Freie Fahrt für Autler, Radfahrer runter von der Straße!", die Taktik genial - "die Radfahrer" wollen es schließlich selbst so haben. Sogar den 10 Geboten des sicheren Radfahrens hat sich der ADAC in seinen "zehn goldenen Regeln" angenomen.
> 
> Die *wichtígste goldene Regel * natürlich gleich zu Beginn:
> *- Nicht auf der Fahrbahn fahren*, wenn Radwege vorhanden sind. Dies ist übrigens gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.



Das ist genau das, was ich meine. Wenn ich so was lese, vergesse ich meine Kinderstube. 

Zur Zeit versuche ich einen Weg zu meinem neuen Arbeitsplatz zu finden, der die schlimmsten Rad"weg"-Fallen vermeidet. Das ist aber gar nicht so einfach, weil der Ausbau der Irrwege schon erschreckend weit fortgeschritten ist.




			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der StVO nimmt man es dabei nicht so genau: nur beschilderte, straßenbegleitende, benutzbare, zumutbare Radwege müssen benutzt werden, die Beschilderung selbst ist in den meisten Fällen rechtswidrig.
> 
> Sowas nenne ich "Engagement für die *Gleichberechtigung* von Autofahrern und Radfahrern"
> Nun, den Blockwarten auf Deutschlands Straßen ist die StVO eh schnurz.
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Achim.

Bis dann,
Shefffield


----------



## onkel (27. März 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Recht, Armin...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sichern die Hersteller gar nix zu und verlassen sich darauf, dass die Käufer ihrer Produkte schon ihe eigenen Schlüsse aus Form und Optik des Geräts ziehen.




Das liegt mehr am Schadensersatzsystem. Ich würde auch nie etwas zusichern, denn dann muss man auf jeden Fall haften. Und alle Eventualitäten kann man nicht voraussehen.

Ist jetzt zwar schon ein alter Threat, aber nur soviel. Ich habe ihn mir von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen, auch die links. Meine Gedanken:

1. neigt der Mensch reflexartig dazu, mit dem ganzen Körper, besonders aber den Extremitäten, den Kopf vor dem Direktaufprall zu schützen. wer es nicht glaubt, mache mal einen Judo-Schnupperkurs. Dieses Abfangen wird bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit der Ereignisse etliche Aufprallenergie vom Kopf fernhalten. Der Helm muss also in der Regel beim Sturz nicht den ganzen Körper bremsen, sondern nur, was dieser übriggelassen hat. Der Frontalaufprall ist für mich also kein wirkliches Argument 

2. laufen viele Radstürze so ab, dass man zunächst rutscht, bevor die Energie den Kopf auf den Boden zwingt. 

3. Hallo??? Der Schädel mag ja toll flexibel sein, aber ich finde auch Hautrisse und Quetschungen am Schädel durchaus bemerkenswert.

4. Die Statistiken sind aus den frühen Neunzigern.
         a. Was trug man denn damals für Monsterhelme? Ich weiß noch, wie die aussahen.
         b. Der Helm, besonders das Monster der Achziger und Neunziger steht vor allem für "Radfahrer sind                    ............ hässlich. 
         c. Die Statistik hatte zum Ziel, die Nachteile der helmpflicht darzulegen und dafür alle möglichen Argumente herangezogen, die irgendwie passten. Das ist Politik, nicht Physik.

5. Siehe Melonentest. Die Aufprallenergie wird von 1 qcm auf x qcm ausgedehnt. Wer mal die Folgen eines Boxkampfes mit und ohne Handschuhe begutachtet hat, weiß, was das ausmacht. Deswegen tragen nämlich Boxer Handschuhe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. März 2004)

onkel schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt mehr am Schadensersatzsystem. Ich würde auch nie etwas zusichern, denn dann muss man auf jeden Fall haften. Und alle Eventualitäten kann man nicht voraussehen.
> *snip*



Das ist ein ganz heißes Thema. Sehr Umstritten.
Denn eigentlich gehen die schützenden Eigenschaften eines Helms konkludent aus dessen Dasein hervor. Sprich, wer einen Helm kauft, kann auch davon ausgehen, dass dieser schützt.


----------



## onkel (28. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ganz heißes Thema. Sehr Umstritten.
> Denn eigentlich gehen die schützenden Eigenschaften eines Helms konkludent aus dessen Dasein hervor. Sprich, wer einen Helm kauft, kann auch davon ausgehen, dass dieser schützt.


Das würde ich genauso sehen. Aber der hersteller kann sich ja schützen, indem er bestimmt Fälle ausschließt. Und wenn er für den Schadensfall A vollmundig eine "Garantie" (untechnisch gemeint) übernimmt, dann ist der Fall jedenfalls klar. Bin aber mit der Jurisprudenz dieses Spezialfalls wohl nicht so vertraut, wie Du.


----------



## 328 (28. März 2004)

Fakt ist:

Ich bin schon 2 mal mit voller wucht mit dem Kopf(Helm) auf den Boden geknallt, 1 mal beim Rennen 1 mal beim Trainig, und irgenwie war/bin ich 
froh das ich ihn aufhatte, und auch weiterhin aufhaben werde; Punkt 
Aus Ende !


----------



## Yukio (28. März 2004)

So, jetzt noch mal ein paar Statements von mir.

Ob ein Helm Wirkungen hat oder nicht ist nicht zu ermitteln.
Ganz einfach! Weil?
Es ist kein Vergleich möglich zwischen Ereignissen mit Schadenseintritt mit getragenem Helm und ohne getragenem Helm. Exakte Vergleiche gäbe es nur, wenn exakt dasselbe Ereignis zweimal vorkommen würde, mit und ohne Helm.
Erst dann wären Ereignisvergleiche möglich. Höchst unrealistisch, dass das jemals vorkommt. Vielleicht gibts bald ja mal ein Computersimulation.

Die 75 kg-Berechnungen sind der größte Unsinn den ich jemals gelesen habe.
Diese setzen voraus, dass sich Radfahrer bei Ereignissen w. o. um 180° drehen und mit ausgestreckten Füßen (quasi unangespitzt) gen Boden bewegen.
Wie soll denn das gehen, wie oft kommt das vor, wie realistisch ist das?

Helme sind nicht dazu da vor Schädelbrüchen zu schützen. 
Sie sind nicht dazu da Energien zu verteilen.
Sie sind nicht dazu da Geschwindigkeiten zu mindern.

Sie sind aber sehr wohl dazu da Beschleunigungswerte, die bei Impulsänderungen auftreten auf ein für das Gehirn erträglich Maß zu mindern.
Habe die Werte nicht exakt im Kopf, war aber ca. 150 g in 5 ms und bis 300 g in 2 ms oder so ähnlich.
Deswegen, der Melonentest ist noch größerer Unsinn als der Hardshell-Quatsch. 
Die Melone bleibt ganz, nur das Innere ist zerschossen vs. der Schädel bleibt ganz, nur das Blut schießt aufgrund seiner Massenträgheit geradewegs durch die Aderwände um zu sehen, wie es im Rest des Gehirns aussieht. Nur hat es da nichts zu suchen.

Mountainbiken ist das gefährlichste was ich an Tätigkeiten ausübe. Warum?
Weil ich mir dabei die meisten Verletzungen zugezogen habe.
Also, individuelle Risikobewertung ist hier angesagt, keine pauschalen Aussagen. Gehe ich nun bewusst und gewollt solche Risiken ein, habe ich auch ein Schutzbedürfnis. Und diesem komme ich mit den Mitteln nach, die mir zur Verfügung stehen.
Da helfen keine goldenen Regeln, da ich es genau so und nicht anders will.

Risikokompensation!
Toll. Wenn das funktioniert bin ich sofort dabei.


G.
Yukio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. März 2004)

da stimme ich dir zu, yukio, mit einer einschränkung: 
beiken und gefährlich grundsätzlich ja, 
aber noch gefährlicher ist rennradfahren: mehr objektive gefahren ausserhalb meines einflussbereches (vor allem psychopatische autofahrer).


----------



## Thaischarf (29. März 2004)

@Yukio: Saubere Aussage...     


Gruß... Uwe

P.S. Unglaublich wie lange dieser Tread lebt.


----------



## carmin (29. März 2004)

Yukio schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein Helm Wirkungen hat oder nicht ist nicht zu ermitteln.
> Ganz einfach! Weil?
> Es ist kein Vergleich möglich zwischen Ereignissen mit Schadenseintritt mit getragenem Helm und ohne getragenem Helm. Exakte Vergleiche gäbe es nur, wenn exakt dasselbe Ereignis zweimal vorkommen würde, mit und ohne Helm.
> Erst dann wären Ereignisvergleiche möglich. Höchst unrealistisch, dass das jemals vorkommt. Vielleicht gibts bald ja mal ein Computersimulation.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, zu wiederholen, was andere (und ich) in diesem Thread schon gesagt haben: Natürlich gibt es nie zweimal das exakt gleiche Ereignis. Für eine Beurteilung der Wirkung brauch man das aber wirklich nicht. Jedes Medikament beispielsweise wird mit statistischen Methoden beurteilt. Die schließen natürlich auch einen Fehler nie zu 100.0% aus. Aber deshalb ein zu 99% wirksames Medikament ablehnen?

Bei Helmen haben wir keine Tests in diesem Sinne, aber Unfallstatistiken.

Computersimulationen helfen auch nicht weiter; deren Aussagekraft ist auch nur auf die Modellannahmen begrenzt, die man auch wieder anzweifeln kann (ja: muss).



> Die 75 kg-Berechnungen sind der größte Unsinn den ich jemals gelesen habe.


Klar ist das unrealistisch, aber was willst Du denn sonst? Man braucht doch mal eine Standardprozedur, damit man Helme überhaupt vergleichen kann. Dem liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass ein Helm, der in diesem und am besten noch ein paar anderen Szenarien besser schützt als ein anderer, in der überwiegenden Zahl der 1000000 realistischen Unfälle auch besser ist. Niemand hat je behauptet, dass irgendeines dieser Testszenarien praktisch vorkommt oder auch nur Rückschlüsse auf die Wirkung in einem bestimmten Unfall zulässt.



> Helme sind nicht dazu da vor Schädelbrüchen zu schützen.
> Sie sind nicht dazu da Energien zu verteilen.
> Sie sind nicht dazu da Geschwindigkeiten zu mindern.
> 
> Sie sind aber sehr wohl dazu da Beschleunigungswerte, die bei Impulsänderungen auftreten auf ein für das Gehirn erträglich Maß zu mindern.


Das oben mögen ja physikalisch unpräsise Formulierungen sein, aber total falsch sind sie deshalb nicht.




> Also, individuelle Risikobewertung ist hier angesagt, keine pauschalen Aussagen. Gehe ich nun bewusst und gewollt solche Risiken ein, habe ich auch ein Schutzbedürfnis. Und diesem komme ich mit den Mitteln nach, die mir zur Verfügung stehen.
> Da helfen keine goldenen Regeln, da ich es genau so und nicht anders will.


Ganz erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser Aussage leider nicht. "Mit Helm ist besser als ohne" ist eine sehr pauschale Aussage, die halt mal im Raum steht. Niemand ist gezwungen, sie zu glauben. Und selbst wer sie glaubt, mag sich ja im Einzelfall bewusst gegen einen Helm entscheiden. An der Richtigkeit dieser Aussage ändert das aber nichts, und es ist auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, sie zu verbreiten und zu vertreten, denn sie animiert die Adressaten, sich über das Risiko Gedanken zu machen.

Ich kann für mich jedenfalls nicht behaupten, jederzeit jedes Risiko genau (oder: überhaupt?) kalkulieren zu können. Irgendwann muss ich mich halt mal auf eine pauschale Aussage einlassen, sonst käme ich ja nie zum biken.


----------



## Yukio (29. März 2004)

Statistische Methoden liefern keine reproduzierbaren Ergebnisse. Das liegt alleine schon daran, dass es bisher keine Vergleichsgruppen gegeben hat, die systematisch untersucht worden wären um exakte Wirkungen nachzuweisen.

Es ist aber ganz falsch Statistiken anzuführen! Es gibt keine Unfallstatistiken für Mountainbiker mit Unfallereignissen im Gelände. Oder spielt du damit auf Verkehrsunfallstatistiken? Die sind irrelevant, da die Schadensereignisse gänzlich anders ablaufen und somit ebenfalls keine übertragbaren Ergebnisse liefern.

Äh,und ich sprach von den Berechnungen. Die Werte sind unrealistisch, weil die Grundannahme schon nicht stimmt. Die Testnormen kenne ich zu genüge und die bieten ganz genau die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten die bei der derzeitigen Bauweise von Helmen vergleichende Ergebnisse liefern. Ob die Konstruktionen allerdings ausreichend sind und somit auch die Testanforderungen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Wenn schon Berechnungen angestellt werden, dann bitteschön auch mit richtigen Ergebnissen. Sonst kommen Unklarheiten auf und das führt zu Missverständnissen, unbeabsichtigt oder vielleicht auch nicht. Ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt.

Und eine individuelle Risikoeischätzung ist doch einfach. Wenn ich einer potentiell gefährlichen Tätigkeit nachgehe entscheidet mein Verhalten wie ich die Gefahren mindern kann. Wenn ich also durch Erfahrung gelernt habe was gefährlich ist und was nicht, komme ich damit zu einer individuellen Einschätzung meines Risikopotentials. Das ist für mich ganz persönlich beim mountainbiken am höchsten. Deswegen trage ich in solchen Fällen ein Helm und eben nicht im Haushalt, nicht als Fußgänger und nicht im Auto.

Und damit kann ich auch Risiken kalkulieren, nämlich wie wahrscheinlich Schadenereignisse in welchen Umgebungen sind. Das reicht mir allemal. Und unvorhersehbares kann immer passieren. Dann hat man halt kein Glück und meistens kommt auch noch das Pech hinzu.

Nochmal eine andere Frage:
Was spricht gegen einen Helm? Mal ganz konkret in Stichpunkten.

Ein Tragepflicht? Glaubt da wirklich jemand dran?

Vielleicht das höhere Risiko eine Genickbruchs durch Integralhelme?

Oder aber durch Helme verursachte Rotationstraumata wie sie erst kürzlich wieder von Bart Depreitere beschrieben worden sein sollen?

G.
Yukio


----------



## Wipfler (29. März 2004)

Helmsimulator für Ungläubige:
nimm eine 1cm dicke Styroporplatte, knie Dich auf eine Betonfläche und knalle nun den Kopf mit Wucht auf die Styroporplatte, die vor Dir liegt.

Anschliessend machst Du nochmal das gleiche OHNE die Styroporplatte..
1. wirst Du Dich nicht trauen, weil Du genau weisst das es ******** ist
2. wenn Du Dich doch getraut hast wirst Du hier länger nicht mehr posten.


----------



## Wipfler (30. März 2004)

Hier noch´n Gedanke (Troll hin oder her, weiss auch nicht ob´s schon jemand erwähnt hat, weil ich nich den ganzen Thread gelesen hab):

Der Helm dient nicht dazu die Wucht eines "grandiosen Paukenschlag-Sturzes" aufzufangen, wo der Biker mit abrupt von 50 auf null in 0,1sec abgebremst wird. Wenn man mim Bike stürzt, ist das ja eher so, dass man einige Meter rutscht, puzelt oder was auch immer und der Kopf dabei mehrmals aufschlägt, wobei die Hauptenergie noch in der Vorwärtsbewegung verloren geht. 
Somit kann man den Bikehelm mit der Ledermontur einer Motorradfahrers vergleichen - ist auch relativ dünn und so, aber wer einmal einen gestürzten Motorbiker ohne Schutzkleidung gesehen hat, der weiss was ich meine.
Und der "Effekt der breiten Hutkrempe" (sehen wir mit Helm nicht alle aus wie die Pilze aus Supermario) gibt dann doch mehr als nur 1cm Schutz.

So, jetzt hör ich auch wieder auf, ist ja eigentlich auch müssig, aber ich MUSSTE das posten


----------



## Yukio (30. März 2004)

Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt.

Die Erhebung von Statistiken ist, auch gegen die Annahme vieler, eine wissentschaftlich anerkannte Methode um Vergleiche anzustellen und Ereignisseverläufe und Veränderungen festzustellen.

Das Problem in diesem Falle ist, im Gegensatz zu etwas so einfachem wie die Wirkungen eines Medikamentes, dass es sich um extrem komplexe Vorgänge handelt, bei denen es sehr viele beeinflussende Faktoren gibt. Um bei dem Beispiel Medikament zu bleiben. Es gibt nur einen Wirkstoff der bestimmte Wirkungen hat. Wenn in einem solchen Falle aber ein zweiter Wirkstoff hinzukommen würde, sind die Wechselwirkungen unabsehbar.

Im Falle eines komplexen physikalischen Vorgangs im Zusammenhang mit einer Vielzahl von biomechanischen Vorgängen und medizinischen Abläufen usw. etc. pp. habe wir es mit einer fast unendlichen Anzahl verschiedener Kombinationen zu tun, die alle zu völlig unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen.

In den mir bekannten Statistiken werden aber nur grobe Rastervergleiche angestellt. Man sieht in diesen nur das Endergebnis, nämlich Verletzung mit/Verletzung ohne Helm. Wie sieht es aber mit den Fällen aus Helm getragen, deswegen keine Verletzung erlitten? Wer geht das schon ins Krankenhaus. Und natürlich auch die Fälle kein Helm/keine Verletzung.


G.
Yukio


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2004)

yukio, lass mich raten: 
1. du bist naturwissenschaftler
2. du bist kompetent in sachen statistische methoden
3. du bist kein geistes- oder sozialwissenschaftler


----------



## :Brian (30. März 2004)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Anschliessend machst Du nochmal das gleiche OHNE die Styroporplatte..
> 1. wirst Du Dich nicht trauen, weil Du genau weisst das es ******** ist
> 2. wenn Du Dich doch getraut hast wirst Du hier länger nicht mehr posten.



@wipfler
   

Klasse Idee, dein Simulator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. März 2004)

ich bin für 1 und 3 

@Yukio: Mit vielem, was Du sagst, hast Du ja durchaus recht. Etwa, dass man eine Argumentation "gestern hatt ich einen Unfall, wie der wohl ohne Helm ausgegangen wäre...?" nicht unbedingt als wissenschaftlich bezeichnen kann. (Menschen entscheiden gleichwohl sehr häufig aufgrund sehr weniger, sehr subjektiver Information, und das ist auch nicht anders möglich.)

In vielen Punkten bist Du mir schon etwas zu extrem und endgültig. Etwa:


> Statistische Methoden liefern keine reproduzierbaren Ergebnisse.


Gut, immerhin widerrufst Du das glatt wieder:


> Die Erhebung von Statistiken ist, auch gegen die Annahme vieler, eine wissentschaftlich anerkannte Methode um Vergleiche anzustellen und Ereignisseverläufe und Veränderungen festzustellen.



Und recht hast Du zB auch damit, dass eine Statistik, die Helmträger als weniger von Verletzungen betroffen ausweist, nicht unbedingt auf Schutzwirkungen eines Helmes schließen lässt. Könnte ja zB auch am generell höheren Sicherheitsbewusstsein der Fahrer liegen.

Aber...





> Oder spielt du damit auf Verkehrsunfallstatistiken? Die sind irrelevant, da die Schadensereignisse gänzlich anders ablaufen und somit ebenfalls keine übertragbaren Ergebnisse liefern.


Okay, es sind ziemlich verschiedene Bereiche, aber warum sollten sie denn *überhaupt nicht* übertragbar sein? Kopf gegen Auto oder Straße ist nicht das diametral Gegenteilige zu Kopf gegen Baum oder Trail.

Und zum Vergleich Medikament vs. Helm... Ich will jetzt nicht drüber streiten, wo die komplexeren Vorgänge zu finden sind. Du hast aber auch bei Tests nur eines Wirkstoffes sehr viele Faktoren außerhalb Deines Einflusses: Der eine Proband ist viel Alk gewöhnt, die zweite hat Wechseljahre, der dritte eine Allergie gegen ein bestimmtes Eiweiß... Deshalb nimmt man ja viele Probanden, in der berechtigten Hoffnung, dass eine Mittelung über viele diese Dinge ausgleicht und eine generelle Tendenz zu Tage tritt.

Und diese generelle Tendenz genügt mir auch vollkommen als Argument für Helm. Das haben natürlich schon hundert andere vor mir geschrieben.



> Was spricht gegen einen Helm? Mal ganz konkret in Stichpunkten.


Wenn Du damit sagen willst: nichts Substanzielles, dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2004)

Aaaalso: Jetzt habe ich den gesamten Thread durchgelesen, mir raucht das Hirn, und ich lese nur noch die Post´s und nicht mal mehr wer postet! Deshalb fällt es mir jetzt etwas schwer die Post´s zuzuordnen.

Aber eins muß ich jetzt los werden. Ich hatte 1998 einen "rassanten" Sturz und fahre seid dem nicht mehr oben ohne. Auch meine Tochter lasse ich meistens nicht mehr ohne fahren, also wenn sie mit Papa Mountainbike fährt dann immer mit! 
Sie ist elf Jahre, 1,60 groß und fährt mittlerweile auch leidenschaftlich ihr Fully. Wir waren unterwegs...Schotter...Rad weggerutscht...und mit der linken Gesichtshälfte über den Boden gerutscht. Sie hatte ein paar Kratzer an der Wange. Aber als ich mir den Helm ansah und mir vorstellte das sie diese Schrammen, die auf dem Helm waren, auch noch im Gesicht gehabt hätte....die Süsse wär ihr Leben lang entstellt gewesen. 

Sollten hier Verrückte MTB´ler sein die auch Kinder haben, dann versteht ihr auch was ich mir für Vorwürfe gemacht hätte wenn sie ohne Helm unterwegs gewesen wäre!!!

Wenn Leute ohne fahren wollen....BITTE....aber dann redet es nicht denen aus die ihn tragen wollen. Ob er nun was bringt oder nicht....siehe oben, sinnlos sind sie jedenfalls nicht!!! Wir fahren weiterhin mit! Und meine Tochter war uns auch dankbar das wir uns durchsetzten. Wer will kann ja mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Yukio (30. März 2004)

Also ich lass das zeitaufwändige Quoten mal bleiben, wird auch so klar, was ich sage.

Erst mal etwas grundsätzliches. Ich bin weder für noch gegen Helme. Das was mich interessiert ist die Wirkung, die Abläufe und welche Einflüsse ich selbst auf Ereignisse habe, welche technischen Verbesserungen es gibt. Da ich neugierig bin und grundsätzlich erst einmal nichts glaube, habe ich umfangreiche eigene Recherchen angestellt. Ich habe dabei aber den Bereich Radhelm verlassen, da ich feststellen musste, dass es bereits genügend Forschungsarbeiten auf diesem Gebiet im Bereich der Motorradhelme gibt. 
Zu meiner Verblüffung musste ich feststellen, dass bei Radhelmen so ziemlich alles das falsch gemacht wird, was bereits vor 30 Jahren bei Motorradhelmen falsch gemacht wurde. Ich kann nicht gerade behaupten, dass ich das verstanden habe. Das fängt an mit der Form von Helmen, geht weiter über die Außenschalen, Materialien oder auch grundsätzlich darum, dass Halbschalenhelme als nicht zu empfehlen klassifiziert, sondern Integralhelme empfohlen wurden. Das hat im übrigen zu starken Veränderungen in der Normung geführt. Das ist aber ein eigenes komplexes Thema.
Das heißt insgesamt, ich kann jedes Argument für oder gegen eine Helm widerlegen, wenn ich
-	dazu genügend Zeit habe
-	und Lust zu so etwas hätte
Und das kann jeder, der sich nur ein bisschen informiert, ist also keine Zauberei. Aber wie du schon sagtest, Menschen haben ganz andere Beurteilungskriterien. Und es ist auch klar das die Art wie ich etwas ausdrücke extrem ist, aber so muss man halt mit Fundamentalisten umgehen    

Das erste Argument bezüglich Statistiken bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die mir bekannten statistischen Analysen bezüglich Kopfverletzungen von Radfahrern im Zusammenhang mit entsprechenden Helmen. Aus meiner Sicht kann es einfach nicht sein, dass ein und dieselbe Person, in diesem Falle Paul Scuffham, bei zwei Studien zu zwei entgegengesetzten Ergebnissen kommt. Einmal ist eine Wirkung zu verzeichnen, ein anderes mal nicht. Und das sind immerhin die genauesten und besten Studien zu diesem Thema. Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich nur die Ergebnisse der 1. Studie kenne, sie aber nicht komplett vorliegen habe. Ich habe aber mal Nr. 2 hier angehangen: Head injuries to bicyclists and the New Zealand bicycle helmet Law von Scuffham Alsop Cryer und Langley. Die würde ich gerne mal vergleichen. Da zeigt sich im übrigen, was es bedeutet etwas von Statistik zu verstehen oder aber auch nicht. 

Zu deinem Vergleich der Nichtübertragbarkeit von Verkehrsunfallstatistiken kann ich nur einen entfernten Verwandten zitieren: Bretter schlagen nicht zurück und Bäume haben keinen Impuls. Unfälle mit Kfz weisen völlig andere Charakteristika auf, selbst wenn man nur seitlich gegen einen fahrendes Kfz prallt. Das wird sehr anschaulich in der einschlägigen Literatur zur Verkehrsunfallforschung dargestellt (und hat mir einige aufschlussreiche Erkenntnisse beschert). Mal abgesehen von Frontalunfällen oder ähnlichen Unfallhergängen.

Außerdem kann man die reinen Alleinunfälle ausschließen, da es davon nicht sehr viele geben wird, müsste ich mich aber mal genauer erkundigen, wieviele es davon gibt. Allerdings gibt es ein viel wichtigeres Argument: die in Deutschland gängigen Statistiken machen keinerlei Aussagen über Helmträger, zumindest nicht bei der letzten. Damit kannst du diese Möglichkeit vergessen. Und die BAST gibt eine Helmtragequote von drei Prozent an, wie willst du da Ergebnisse übertragen? 

Na ja, eine Helmtragepflicht ist so eine Art Schreckgespenst unter bestimmten Gruppierungen von Radfahrern, hat aber keinen konkreten Hintergrund. Aber wer weiß. Außerdem, was gehts mich an, es wird niemals ein Helmtragepflicht im Wald geben. 
Das Bundesministeriums für Verkehr, Bau- und Wohnungswesen hat mir am 21.06.00 folgendes dazu mitgeteilt:
Zitat:

Zu Ihrer Frage nach Einführung der Helmpflicht für Radfahrer nehme ich wie folgt Stellung:

Bei Fahrradunfällen stehen Kopfverletzungen mit an der Spitze. Fahrradhelme sind generell geeignet, diese zu verhindern oder wesentlich zu mindern; sie können bei Unfällen also vor schweren Verletzungen oder gar vor dem Tode bewahren.

Andererseits darf aber nicht übersehen werden, dass die meisten Radfahrer sich verhältnismäßig langsam und vorsichtig im Straßenverkehr bewegen und es als eine Übermaßregelung ansehen würden, wollte man sie zwingen, ständig einen Schutzhelm  beispielsweise auch auf Radwanderwegen oder in Wohngebieten  zu tragen. Letzlich könnte man sich dann zu Recht die Frage stellen, ob eine Schutzhelmtragepflicht nicht auch auf Fußgänger und Kraftfahrzeuginsassen ausgedehnt werden müssen, da diese bei Unfällen ebenfalls besser geschützt wären. Außerdem gilt es zu berücksichtigen, dass eine Schutzhelmtragepflicht viele Menschen  was verkehrs- und umweltpolitisch nicht wünschenswert wäre -  davon abhalten würde, das Rad zu benutzen. Diese Beispiele zeigen, dass der Staat keineswegs überall regelnd eingreifen sollte.

Aus diesen Überlegungen heraus hat das Bundesministerium ... davon abgesehen, eine Schutzhelmtragepflicht für Radfahrer einzuführen. Es wird empfohlen, einen Fahrradschutzhelm zu tragen, um sich so bei möglichen Unfällen weitgehend vor Kopfverletzungen zu schützen. Bei Radsportlern und auch bei vielen Kindern ist dies zum Beispiel bereits weitgehend üblich geworden.
Zitat Ende
Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass sich diese Meinung geändert hat.

Hingegen finde ich vermehrte Genickbrüche bei Integralhelmen schon bedenkenswert. Ist auch ein Risikoabschätzung, zumal ich ja eine Integralhelm im Gelände trage. Da wird der Teufel mit Belzebub ausgetrieben. Trotzdem, lieber tot als blöd.
Und Rotationstraumata werden tatsächlich von Forschern und Medizinern sehr ernst genommen. Habe ich auch nur für eines der vielen Gespensterseherargumente gehalten, bis ich mehr darüber gelesen habe.


G.
Yukio


----------



## summit (31. März 2004)

Die erste *96er Scuffham/Langley* "Trends in cycle injury in new zealand under voluntary helmet use" kann ich Interessierten gerne per email zukommen lassen  720 k läßt der IBC-Server leider nicht zu (oder kann ein Ober-Admin Platz schaffen?).

Interessant sind immer auch Studie und Gegenstudie, Hintergründe, Auftraggeber, vgl. *Attewell* <-> *Curnow* anbei.

*Robinson*s "Changes in head injury with the New Zealand bicycle helmet law" hab ich auch mal draufgepackt. Die 96er Robinson "HEAD INJURIES AND BICYCLE HELMET LAWS" hat 1560 k - ggfs. also auch per email.

Hintergründe zur legendären *85% - Thompson/Rivara* Studie gehören eigentlich zur Allgemeinbildung, kann aber leider nur diesen Link beisteuern.



Eine kleine Auswahl an Punkten noch:

Sämtliche Studien beziehen sich auf den Straßenverkehr. Man muss hier vieles trennen. Leider fehlen Wirkungsnachweise von Fahrradhelmen bezüglich SHT bislang auch beim Sport.

Beim Biken **glaube** ich auch, dass die Vorteile mit Helm eher überwiegen. Damit meine ich aber garantiert nicht den üblichen Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelm, der gerade mal 1/3 vom Kopf abdeckt. Entenbürzelhelme haben m.M.n. im Gelände auch nichts zu suchen. Integralhelm ist mir zu unhandlich, mein persönlicher Kompromiß ist seit ein paar Jahren ein Allrounder (Skiller von Casco), der findet bergauf noch gut am Lenker Platz.

Die Nachteile von Helmen ergeben sich nicht nur bei einer neutralen Wirkungsbilanz bezüglich SHT (gar keine Wirkung oder positive/negative Wirkungen heben sich auf), sondern auch bei der Verlagerung von leichteren Verletzungen ohne Helm auf schwere Verletzungen mit Helm durch Hebelwirkung, Rotationsbeschleunigung, vergrößerter Kopfumfang/Einschränkung der Reflexe usw.. Die "Auswahl" besteht also nicht unbedingt zwischen tot oder blöd (das Beispiel bezog sich eh auf einen Integralhelm), sondern eher zwischen Platzwunde oder eingeschlagenem Kiefer bzw. Platzwunde oder HWS-Trauma (Mike Kluge mußte aufgrund so einer Verletzung seine Karriere beenden).

Die Helmhersteller garantieren die Erfüllung einer Norm, nicht eine bestimmte Wirkung bei einem Unfall. Die Erfüllung dieser Norm wird von den Helmherstellern optimiert, nicht die Wirkungsweise bei realen Unfällen. Wirkungsweisen, die zu SHT führen, sind bislang weitgehend unerforscht. Selbst die Entstehung dieser Norm (Snell/Bell) hat keinen wissenschaftlichen, sondern einen reinen Marketing-Hintergrund.

Alleinunfälle (Stürze) überwiegen auch beim Radfahren (beim Biken sowieso), ca. 10-20% tauchen davon in offiziellen Verkehrs-Unfallstatistiken auf.

Helmpflicht *exklusiv* für Radfahrer ist in Europa bereits sehr real. Helmpropaganda existiert nur für Radhelme, nicht für andere Fortbewegungsarten oder Tätigkeiten mit gleichem relativem und höherem absoluten SHT-Unfallrisiko wie Autofahren, zu Fuß Gehen, Fensterputzen, Duschen, Treppensteigen usw.
Der Knackpunkt ist auch in D erreicht, sobald genügend Radfahrer freiwillig einen Helm tragen, die Versicherungslobby ihren Druck verstärkt (die können sich bei Unbehelmten dann vor Leistungen drücken) usw., egal was ein Bundesministerium am 21.06.00 dazu auch gesagt hat.

Eine Helmpflicht kann uns indirekt auch im Wald treffen, wenn Versicherungsleistungen an die Tragepflicht geknüpft werden. Unfallversicherungen sind mit ihrem Radhelm-Bonussystem bereits den ersten Schritt in diese Richtung gegangen.  

usw. usw.

Armin
-- 
Because the large increases in wearing with helmet laws have not resulted in any obvious change over and above existing trends, helmet laws and major helmet promotion campaigns are likely to prove less beneficial and less cost effective than proven road-safety measures, such as enforcement of *speed limits* and *drink-driving laws*, *education* of motorists and cyclists and treatment of accident black spots and known hazards for cyclists. (D.L. Robinson, 2000)


----------



## helgeg (31. März 2004)

Ist das hier Euer Ernst ??

5 Seiten über ein Thema, welches keins ist.  

Wer meint er könne ohne Schutz fahren, der sollte sich privat versichern und nicht der Allgemeinheit auf der Tasche liegen wenn was passiert (!) und ins MTV Forum gehen.


----------



## Yukio (31. März 2004)

Tja Armin, vielen Dank für die Bestätigung meiner eigenen "Forschungsergebnisse". Deckt sich weitestgehend (99 %  ) mit den allgemeinen Forschungsergebnissen zu diesem Thema. Und ich hätts fast bis ins Jahr 1936 zurückverfolgt 

Allerdings sinkt laut BAST die Helmtragequote derzeit auf 3 % . Ob das schon genügend Radfahrer sind, die freiwillig einen Helm tragen? Ich sehe auch immer mehr MTB'ler ohne Helm. Auch irgendwie seltsam.

Und wer so blöd ist gegenüber einer Versicherung ohne Not Angaben zu machen, die diese ohnehin nicht überprüfen können, selbst schuld. Ich gehe auf jeden Fall nur in den Wald um es meinen Vorfahren gleich zu tun, leider bin ich da nicht mehr so geschickt, wie die es einst waren. Was da alles passieren kann 

Ich find auch fünf Seiten sind genug (für diesmal). Die, die es begreifen wollen (oder auch können) haben Sinn und Hintergründe verstanden, die anderen halt nicht. So what! Schließlich muss man ja auch Andersdenkenden eine Meinung zugestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (1. April 2004)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das hier Euer Ernst ??
> 
> 5 Seiten über ein Thema, welches keins ist.
> 
> Wer meint er könne ohne Schutz fahren, der sollte sich privat versichern und nicht der Allgemeinheit auf der Tasche liegen wenn was passiert (!) und ins MTV Forum gehen.


----------



## Pearli (1. April 2004)

Und außerdem ein dummer Kopf braucht keinen Helm


----------



## summit (1. April 2004)

Yukio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find auch fünf Seiten sind genug (für diesmal). Die, die es begreifen wollen (oder auch können) haben Sinn und Hintergründe verstanden, die anderen halt nicht. So what!


Dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen    






			
				Yukio schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich muss man ja auch Andersdenkenden eine Meinung zugestehen


Du meinst so Selbstbeschleuniger wie die hier?   


> Wer meint er könne ohne Schutz fahren, der sollte sich privat versichern und nicht der Allgemeinheit auf der Tasche liegen wenn was passiert (!) und ins MTV Forum gehen.



SCNR, Armin


----------



## dubbel (1. April 2004)

was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn sich erwachsene männer die beine rasieren?
bringt das was?


----------



## mikeonbike (1. April 2004)

Shefffield schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Original geschrieben von spOOky fish
> a) weil diese leute dinge einfach mehr hinterfragen und nicht nur hinnehmen. weil nichts so ist wie es scheint?
> 
> So sieht's aus - jedenfalls bei mir.



hallo shefffield,

ich will hier mit dir kein pro und contra diskutieren - es ist mir eh egal, ob du einen helm aufhast oder nicht... genauso dürfte es dich im gegensatz dazu wenig tangieren ob ich mit oder ohne fahre...

nur zu deinem mitdenken und hinterfragen... ich habe mir jetzt nicht die mühe gemacht diesen chaotischen thread von vorne bis hinten zu lesen, aber den link, den du in deinem ersten post angegeben hast, da habe ich einen blick darauf geworfen. ich frage mich immer, wer hat einen nutzen an solchen studien? da werden aussagen getroffen, ohne die ausgangswerte dazulegen...

überspitztes beispiel: von 100 radfahrern sind 10 helmträger. von den 10 helmträger verunglücken innerhalb eines def. zeitraumes 5 - whoa quote 50 % ... hingegen von den 90 ohne helm im gleichen zeitraum nur 1-er - quote 0,9%... eindrucksvoll: fazit: nie mehr mit helm...

was dabei verschwiegen wird... bei den 10 radfahrern handelt es sich um 10 mtb-lerr, die jeden tag etliche km's abreisen, rennen fahren und für jeden unsinn zu haben sind, sprich der typische kandidat um auf's maul zu fallen. die andern 90 sind der typische rentner, der sein rad 3-mal im jahr auspackt, um damit in den biergarten zu fahren oder die hausfrau, die ihr rad zum einkaufen benutzt... 

also total für die tonne, solche studien und ohne aussagekraft... und das bisschen beigesteuerte physik... gratuliere: hauptschulabschluss bestanden...

bei solchen geschichten kannst du dir immer nur ein eigenes bild machen. dafür musst du erfahrungen sammeln. aufgrund dieser erfahrungen kannst du dann für dich entscheiden, ob z.b. ein helm für dich notwendig ist oder nicht... genausowenig kannst du aber deine erfahrungen als allgemeingültig für andere umsetzen.  

gruss mike


----------



## carmin (1. April 2004)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Seiten über ein Thema, welches keins ist.


Yoh, fünf Seiten sind schon recht viel, aber die Diskussion war vielgestaltig und ist keineswegs sinnlos. Insbesondere wenn mit "Statistik" (die keine ist) viel Schindluder getrieben wird, kann man nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen (das vertrete hier sogar ich, mein Einwand oben ging eher gegen allzu finale Aussagen).

Und nochmal zur Subjektivität: Wessen persönliches Sicherheitsgefühl dadurch steigt, kümmert sich auch um keine Statistiken mehr. Weiß Gott. Wie oft wird hier der Schluss gezogen "Mit Bremse X hatte ich bisher nur Probleme -> Alle Bremsen dieses Herstellers sind untauglich". Oder in beliebigen Varianten.



			
				Yukio schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meiner Verblüffung musste ich feststellen, dass bei Radhelmen so ziemlich alles das falsch gemacht wird, was bereits vor 30 Jahren bei Motorradhelmen falsch gemacht wurde. Das fängt an mit der Form von Helmen, geht weiter über die Außenschalen, Materialien oder auch grundsätzlich darum, dass Halbschalenhelme als nicht zu empfehlen klassifiziert, sondern Integralhelme empfohlen wurden. Das hat im übrigen zu starken Veränderungen in der Normung geführt. Das ist aber ein eigenes komplexes Thema.


Dann wärst Du ja der ideale Poster in diesem Thread gewesen? Oder nervt Dich das Thema inzwischen schon so an?


----------



## maaatin (1. April 2004)

Der erste Link des Beitrags von sheffield versucht zu beweisen, daß die Belastungen, für die Fahrradhelme nach aktuellen Normen ausgelegt sind, viel zu gering seien: Demnach sei die Schutzwirkung eines Helmes nur bis 27 km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit und auch nur bei einer Aufprallmasse von 5kg (Kopf mit Helm) gegeben. 

Ich postuliere mal das Stimmt. So sind jedenfalls auch meine Infos. Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Der Helm schützt also den Kopf einer Person, die aus 1,8m Kopfhöhe (beim auf dem Bike sitzen) mit dem Kopf auf den Boden prallt. Dabei hat der Kopf (Fallhöhe 1,8 m) eine Aufprallgeschwindigkeit von ca. 22 km/h. Das gleiche würde ungefähr einem 1,8 m langen Menschen passieren, der einfach gestreckt zur Seite (nach vorn....) fällt. In diesen Fällen prallt der Kopf parallel zum Körper auf, so daß man zur Masse des Kopfes nicht das Gewicht des restlichen Körpers hinzurechen muß. Insoweit finde ich die Schutzwirkung eines aktuellen Bikehelms durchaus beeindruckend.

Daß man auf dem Rad nicht nur steht, sondern auch fährt ist schon klar. Nur muß man bei einer Aufprallkräfteberechnung immer die horizontale Bewegungskomponete von der vertikalen trennen. Dies tun die aktuellen Helmnormen auch zu Recht. Denn einen 350g leichten Helm mit entsprechender Belüftung, der auch vor einem Aufprall in horizontaler Richtung (Fahrtrichtung) womöglich mit mehr als 40 km/h Relativgeschwindigkeit schützt, kann es nicht geben. Darüber muß sich jeder Biker auch im Klaren sein!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (2. April 2004)

Mich wundert die Ausführlichkeit, mit der diese fruchtlose Diskussion geführt wird    

Fakt ist: *ALLES* was Energie abbaut schützt!!! Basta!!! Sogar, wenn auch sehr geringfügig, eine Mütze.

Die Argumentation gegen einen Helm ist so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion um die Grundrechenarten


----------



## lelebebbel (2. April 2004)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert die Ausführlichkeit, mit der diese fruchtlose Diskussion geführt wird
> 
> Fakt ist: *ALLES* was Energie abbaut schützt!!! Basta!!! Sogar, wenn auch sehr geringfügig, eine Mütze.
> 
> Die Argumentation gegen einen Helm ist so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion um die Grundrechenarten


  genau so isses.
wenn ich eins dieser beispiele nehme und mich frage:
soll mein kopf lieber mit effektiven 25km/h auf den steinboden aufschlagen,
oder mit effektiven 24km/h und nem zentimeter styropor dazwischen - also ich muss da nicht lange nachdenken.

vielleicht hab ich in beiden fällen ne gehirnerschütterung oder wasweiss ich, aber im 2. fall hab ich jedenfalls WENIGER schaden als im ersten. 
*und ausserdem nicht ein halbes kilo kies in der kopfhaut stecken!!* 
vielleicht ist der aufprall ja auch nicht stumpf wie ein senkrechter fall, sondern der kopf schreddert noch ein bisschen über den boden?

(mit kies hat mein körper schon mehrfach ganz miese erfahrungen gemacht...
ein 1mm dickes stück leder absorbiert auch kaum aufprallenergie.. trotzdem hätte ich bei dem motorradunfall besser handschuhe angehabt, das hätte mir ne äusserst unangenehme steine-entfernungs-behandlung erspart, und im krankenhaus wär nachher wenigstens nicht alles voller blut gewesen.)


----------



## michi220573 (3. April 2004)

Ich fahre immer mit Helm. Allerdings führt das in meinem Fall nicht dazu, dass ich wegen des Helms schneller oder aggressiver fahre. Ich fahre so aggressiv, dass ich mir bei einem Sturz nicht gleich alles andere an meinem Körper demoliere. Um meine Weichteile habe ich nämlich viel mehr Angst als um meine Omme, da ich noch keinen Ganzkörperprotektor gesehen habe. Ich bin einmal bei 78 km/h per Überschlag auf einem Schotterweg gelandet. Mein Kopf war die Stelle, die aufgeprallt ist, der Rest meines Körpers hat sich entlang der Wirbelsäule um einen halben Meter verkürzt, so mein Gefühl damals. Dem Kopf ist wegen des Helms nichts passiert, dem Rest erging es viel übler. Auch mir rinnt der Schweiß unter dem Helm hervor, auch ich fände es bequemer ohne, aber ich fahre trotzdem immer mit Helm, unabhängig von der Glaubwürdigkeit von Testergebnissen. Er kann zumindest nicht schaden. Jeder, der lieber ohne Helm biken geht, soll das tun, aber dann allein. Ich nehme niemanden mit auf Tour, der keine Schüssel auf dem Brägen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottrider15 (8. April 2004)

Hallo,  
auch ich fahre nur mit Helm und finde es gut, dass es bei Rennen Vorschrift ist. Und wenns sich jemand einen Helm mit 1cm Styropr und Plastikschale kauft und meint dass Helme allgemein nichts bringen, sollte der uns Helmträger nicht für blöd halten. Mir hat schon 1 Helm das Leben gerettet und mein Casco Viper MX wird es hoffentlich auch im Ernstfall tun. Sicherheit bringt jeder Helm, auch wenn nicht jeder Sturz auf den Kopf geht. Sicherlich hast du in manchen Punkten recht, doch man sollte den Helm nicht als Ritterrüstung sehen, sondern als sinvoller Punkt deiner Sicherheit. Es gibt leute die Fallen von Haus und überleben und manche stürzen von einer Trittleiter und sind tot. Fakt ist das sie sicherheit bringen, wie viel ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Helme haben mit Sicherheit schon mehr Leben gerettet als sie ausgelöscht haben.
Bye,

Marcel


----------



## Andi MTB (27. April 2004)

Ein Fahrradhelm schützt allenfalls beim "UMFALLEN" aber nicht bei Unfall. Umfaller kann man vermeiden indem man halbwegs, je nach Können, vernünftig unterwegs ist. Unfälle kann man vermeiden indem man im Bett liegen bleibt und sich nicht bewegt.

Was uns nicht tötet macht uns hart.


----------



## spOOky fish (27. April 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> :
> vielleicht ist der aufprall ja auch nicht stumpf wie ein senkrechter fall, sondern der kopf schreddert noch ein bisschen über den boden?



und bleibt mit der helmkante irgendwo hängen...

das ist nun nicht gerdae ein paradebesipiel für den sinn eines helmes.

wenn ich mir überlegen wie mein giro-helm sitzt (konstruktionsbedingt), wirds den im günstigsten fall auf meiner murmel verschieben, im ungünstigsten fall strangulierts mich oder reist mit ein ohr ab.

der fall, das man gerade auf irgendwo aufschlägt wäre ein besseres beispiel.


----------



## gage_ (27. April 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> und bleibt mit der helmkante irgendwo hängen...
> 
> das ist nun nicht gerdae ein paradebesipiel für den sinn eines helmes.
> 
> wenn ich mir überlegen wie mein giro-helm sitzt (konstruktionsbedingt), wirds den im günstigsten fall auf meiner murmel verschieben, im ungünstigsten fall strangulierts mich oder reist mit ein ohr ab.



Wer praeferiert durch Schotter abgeriebene Gesichtshaelften/Ohren?

Auch bei Rutschaktionen koennen die 3-5cm Abstand die der Helm auch vorne und hinten zum Untergrund herstellt z.B. den Verlust des Augenlichts verhindern ...


----------



## spOOky fish (27. April 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Wer praeferiert durch Schotter abgeriebene Gesichtshaelften/Ohren?
> 
> Auch bei Rutschaktionen koennen die 3-5cm Abstand die der Helm auch vorne und hinten zum Untergrund herstellt z.B. den Verlust des Augenlichts verhindern ...




wenn der helm dort sitzenbleibt wo er ist, dann ists ja ok. fass mal an den helm und zerr mal mit gewalt dran rum oder drück einfach gegen eine helmkante. meiner ist  (giro), da kann ich einstellen wie ich will, im gegensatz zu einem motorradhelm sehr leicht auf der birne zu verschieben. ein casco sitzt da wesentlich besser.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. April 2004)

hab das thema gerade erst gelesen , dabei nur den ersten artikel und den dazugehörigen link- quatsch mit sosse!

wenn ich die statistik dieses links sehe kommt mir nur eins in den sinn: glaub keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!

bei den hunderttausen artikeln, die es über helme gibt, haben sich auch einge finden lassen, die gegen das helmtragen sind! und kommt mir nicht mit artikeln, die 10 jahre alt sind!

da werden so viele halbwahrheiten zusammengewürfelt um einen halbwegs plausibel klingendem artikel zu erhalten... pseudo- gelehrte versuchen einem ihre "weisheiten" aufzutischen....

leute, das gute ist immer noch, dass die nichthelmträger ausser sich selbst niemanden andern gefährden, deshalb darf jeder, der meint ein helm wäre ungeschickt oder sihet nicht so toll aus oder sonstige schwachsinnige gründe gerne weiterhin ohne helm fahren. wenn es dann mal einen nichthelmträger seinen schädel mit 40kmh gegen den asphalt knallt und der nichthelmträger dann nicht mehr ist, dann lach ich nur!     

ihr habt bestimmt schon dieses thema gelesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111656

er sah bestimmt klasse aus ohne helm, hatte bestimmt auch keinen hitzestau am schädel, ist jetzt aber trotzdem leider tot! und erzählt mir nicht, dass ihm das gleiche mit helm passiert wäre! downhill ohne helm???? so leid wie es mir tut, aber ich sag da nur: selber schuld!


----------



## Yukio (27. April 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> leute, das gute ist immer noch, dass die nichthelmträger ausser sich selbst niemanden andern gefährden, deshalb darf jeder, der meint ein helm wäre ungeschickt oder sihet nicht so toll aus oder sonstige schwachsinnige gründe gerne weiterhin ohne helm fahren.  und der nichthelmträger dann nicht mehr ist, dann lach ich nur!



Ich würde diese Aussage ja mal so interpretieren, dass es dir reichlich egal sein kann, ob jemand einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum gibt du dir die Mühe und schreibst so ellenlange Beiträge? 

Im übrigen ist dieser Teil sachlich falsch


			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es dann mal einen nichthelmträger seinen schädel mit 40kmh gegen den asphalt knallt


----------



## bitze5 (29. April 2004)

Sodele, 
Helm oder nicht Helm, das scheint hier die Frage:

Für mich zwar nicht, den schaden tut er sicher nicht.
Mein Zwerg ist mit seinem Laufrad letzten Sommer auf Asphalt bergab geschossen, ich konnte ihn auch im Sprint nicht mehr erreichen, erst als er dann strauchelte und irgendwie vornüber auf den Asphalt knallte, und zwar mit der Stirn, durch einen Helm geschützt. 
Großer Schreck, aber keine Beule. 
Man einer mag ja vielleicht auf Narben und Platzwunden stehen, ich aber nicht, und schon gar nicht irgendwo in der Prärie. 
Kleiner Tipp für die großen Zweifler: 
Nehmt doch mal´n Pflasterstein und dengelt so ein Bisschen auf Eurer Schädeldecke herum. Auch Reiben und Schaben belebt die Durchblutung der Kopfhaut ungemein. 
Wie auch immer, selbst eine Helmpflicht schützt nicht vor dem Henker, wenn dieser selbst auf dem Bike sitzt.
Se sa, und lasst den Kopf nicht hängen

mfg bitze5


----------



## Sascha-89 (29. April 2004)

um das nochmal klarzustellen: Wer eben denkt dass es ohne Helm genau so sicher wär wie mit helm, DER SOLL HALT OHNE FAHREN, aber nicht die anderen davon abbringen. Und wenn die überlebenschance bei einem schweren sturz mit Helm nur was weiß ich vielleicht 5% höher ist, dann reicht das, jedenfalls für mich schon eindeutig aus, dass es besser ist einen Helm zu tragen. Es wird doch wohl besser sein , an ein Hinderniss zu knallen wenn man bisschen abgebremst wird und noch 1cm styroporr dazwischen hat oder was meint ihr?
Also meine Meinung ist dazu: Egal wie schnell, ich denke MIT Helm hat man immer eine größere chance sich nicht so stark zu verletzten wie Ohne Helm. Und da kann mir niemand sagen dass das nicht stimmt.

  

Ride On   
(mit Helm  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost_marine (20. Mai 2004)

ich bin der meinung (deshalb trage ich den helm nur im gelände), dass er mich einfach am kopf vor (schürf)wunden durch äste, steine, div. gelände doch recht gut schützt.. nicht der aufprall selbst, da ist der helm eher einbildung..


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2004)

Also ich bin Sonntag vor zwei Wochen mit meinem Bike gestürzt, beim Bremsen seitlich weggerutscht und mit dem Bike und mir dran voll gegen den Baum geknallt!! Hab davon ne 20 cm lange Schürfwunde auf der linken Schulter, Wunde am rechten Knie, am rechten Ellenbogen und am linken Oberarm und am Kopf hatte ich nix bis auf 5 min. leichtes Kopfbrummen, was ohne Helm wohl etwas blutiger gewesen wäre!!!!   

Ach ja und mein Rahmen ist auch schrott!   

Der crash ist zum Glück nur zehn meter neben ner strasse passiert, so das mich, falls es schlimmer gewesen wäre, kurzfristig jemand gefunden hätte. 

Nach dem Sturz hab ich mich erstma aufgerappelt und das Bike beschaut, F**K Große Delle im Oberrohr und Loch/Riss direkt daneben, dann aber gefreut das mir soweit nix passiert ist und aufs Bike geschwungen und locker über die forstautobahn wieder nach Hause gekurbelt!    

Ich hab eigentlich kein verständniss für Leute die keinen Helm tragen aber die werden vielleicht auch noch ein einschneidendes Erlebnis auf dem Bike haben was sie Davon überzeugt das es doch besser ist einen Helm zu tragen, wenn sie dann noch dazu noch in der Lage sind.   

Für mich gilt sobald es Sportlich wird auf dem Bike nur mit Helm!!!!!!!!

greetz Nils


----------



## tobi-69 (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,
hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, ich habe am letzten WE aber was passendes gesehen.
Hatte an einer großen organisierten Tour teilgenommen, wo Gruppen von jeweils ca. 20 Personen unterwegs waren. Alles in allem also nix schnelles und wildes.
Einer in der Gruppe hatte einen Helm (welcher natürlich Pflicht war) mit angebauten Kinnbügel dabei. Ich denke noch: "So ein Schnulli, wat will der da denn mit", und schon war's passiert. Die Fahrerin vor ihm bekam einen Stock ins Vorderrad und stieg über gleiches heftigst ab. Er (zu nah aufgefahren) konnte auch nur noch Panikbremse machen und knallte natürlich auch voll auf die Nase. Es wurde vielleicht gerade mal 15 km/h gefahren.
Man sah sofort, dass er trotz Kinnbügel am Kinn am bluten war, was aber nur ein leichter Schürfer war.
Das Erschreckende jedoch war, dass der Helm sowohl im Stirnbereich als auch am Kinnbügel gebrochen, bzw. gerissen war durch den heftigen Aufschlag trotz geringen Tempo. Möchte nicht wissen, wie er ohne des Dingen ausgesehen hätte.
Da ich bisher über Kinnbügelträger bei Cross-Country gelacht habe, verkneife ich mir das ab jetzt auch!


----------



## DerPeer (25. Mai 2004)

Ich verstehe die Diskussion einfach nicht. Ein Helm _kann_ bei einem Unfall hilfreich sein - das reicht mir eigentlich vollkommen aus.

Eine generelle Helmpflicht halte ich auch für übertrieben, allerdings sehe ich das Problem nicht, sich nen Deckel auf den Kopf zu setzen, schliesslich ist der Kopf unser empfindlichstes Körperteil. Es sollte trotzdem jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, mit oder ohne Helm zu fahren. Irgendwass muss man schon noch ohne Verbote und Gebote tun können in Deutschland... 

Ich hatte auch schon mehrere Stürze, bei denen mir der Helm NIE geholfen hat (immer gut reagiert oder Glück gehabt), aber ohne Helm kann ich mir das Radfahren nicht vorstellen - er gehört einfach dazu. Naja, vielleicht sollte mal jemand einen ordentlichen Schutz für die Hände erfinden, wenn da nach nem Sturz ein Auto drüber fährt macht das mächtig Aua sage ich Euch - wobei, wär der Kerl nur einen Meter weitergefahren anstatt auf der Hand stehenzubleiben ... ;-) 

Also Helm gehört für mich dazu. Der Kopf wiegt rund 5 Kilo, solange der Helm das alles einigermassen auffängt ist mir eine Verletzung aufgrund des Helmtragens lieber als ein geplatzter Schädel. 

Vielleicht sollte man ja mal schauen, wie man die Helme verbessern kann? Es gibt doch mit Sicherheit neue Materialien die besser geeignet sind als Styropor. Dazu noch eine neue Form, die das abknicken des Halses verhindern oder lindern kann...


----------



## spOOky fish (25. Mai 2004)

DerPeer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man ja mal schauen, wie man die Helme verbessern kann? Es gibt doch mit Sicherheit neue Materialien die besser geeignet sind als Styropor. Dazu noch eine neue Form, die das abknicken des Halses verhindern oder lindern kann...



giro bietet mit dem xen einen an der das genick etwas besser schützt. ich denke auch das ein riemensystem wie bei  kletterhelmen wesenlich besser geignet wäre als so eine styropor schüssel. der helm würde viel besser passen. gerade die giro-helme sind in ihren möglichkeiten der anpassung an den kopf stark eingeschränkt - leider.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2004)

es ist echt bitter, wie das thema hier auseinander genommen wird. fakt ist ein: der helm schützt bei jeder art von stürzen. wer also unbedingt eher das zeitliche segnen möchte, der kann von mir aus immer ohne fahren. 
nur ein beispiel vom letzten wochenende:

bike marathon in altenberg -> eine wunderschöne raue abfahrt bei kaltem und nassem wetter ->  links, rechts kompination über einen bach und ich komm mit 60 km/h an -> war natürlich zu schnell und mach nen abgang in den bach. -> kopf schlägt auf felsen auf und ich lieg erst mal so da -> so, kurz nachgedacht, geschaut ob noch alles dran, bike war auch noch in ordnung nur............ jetzt fass ich mir ans auge und da läuft richtig schön das blut runter -> hab wahrscheinlich beim aufprall noch nen anderen hervorstehenden stein etc. erwischt und dieser hat mir ne platzwunde überm linken auge verpasst -> zum glück kam noch jemand nach mir und der schaute sich das ganze mal an und meinte das es halb so schlimm wär -> gut, aufgerappelt und weiter dem berg runter und kurz drüber nachgedacht, wenn der helm nicht dagewesen wäre.  

-> mehr muß ich wahrscheinlich nicht zur helmpflicht bei rennen anführen

find es jedenfalls unverantwortlich, hier drin den helm als schutz anzuzweifeln.

bei einigen müssen die stürze ohne helm schon einige schäden hinterlassen haben. anders kann ich mir die diversen meinungen nicht erklären.

gruß ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (26. Mai 2004)

Was denn hier los     

Ich hab das mal nur überflogen und muss sagen


- lasst die Leute ohne Helm doch fahren ( Auch Ärzte und Leichenbestatter brauchen Arbeit)

Das durch den Helm was passieren kann is doch KEIN Argument!!! Auch beim IMPFEN sind schon Leute gestoreben...last ihrs deshalb sein ? AUch ein Airbag usw hat schon den einen oder anderen aus dem Leben geschossen... 

ABER DER NUTZEN DIESER SACHEN IST WEIT HÖHER ALS DER NACHTEIL!!!

ICH fahre NUR mit HElm, da mir so ein EI (vermutlich) mal das Leben gerettet hat.

PS. Wer mit dem Helm so nahe an Ästen vorbei saust das er dort mit dem Helm hängen bleiben könnte und es ihn stranguliert, der sollte sich ne Brille kaufen um den Abstand zu diesen Ästen besser warnehmen zu könnnen.

Ansonsten... auf die nächsten 6 Seiten


----------



## onkel_willi (29. Mai 2004)

hi,

ich wurde gerade von einer vw-bus türe abgeschossen und bin voll mit dem hinterkopf auf den asphalt geknallt. zum glück mit helm (danke, MET) - hab den aufprall richtig gemerkt (naja, waren auch fast 40 km/h) und ich würde jetzt nicht hier am rechner sitzen, wenn ich keinen aufgehabt hätte. wurde schön gestaucht.

möchte auch noch meinen nagelneuen (jetzt kaputten) deuter transalpine loben, am rücken hab ich überhaupt nix.
rechter arm ist mürbe geklopft  und das linke bein ist auch nicht so doll. aber zum glück nix gebrochen.

und jetzt mal zum thema helm: wer so einen quatsch mit soße erzählt - von wegen helme sind gefährlich und  bremsen den kopf nur 1 km/h ab...
da könnte ich kotzen. aber haut euch doch gerne die vermeintlich ach so coole ungeschützte birne ein... bitteschön, aber ich zahl es ungern mit meinem steuergeld.

viel spaß noch

michael


helm


----------



## Fat_Tony (29. Mai 2004)

sollte das was die typies da schreiben stimmen, werde ich troztdem nen helm tragen!alleineschondeswegen,ob starke und bleibende wunden und narben im gesicht zu verhindern!!!!!
aba egal, sinnlose helmdikussion.......ich fahre mit und wer nicht mit faehrt den halte ich nun mal fuer bloed,sry!!!
fat_toni


----------



## anderson (30. Mai 2004)

onkel_willi, dass dein helm vor schürfwunden geschützt hat glaub ich dir, von daher hat sich das tragen sicher gelohnt. ich glaube nicht, dass er vor hirnverletzungen geschützt hätte. ich kann dir ähnliche bilder von meinem helm zeigen. damit bin ich aber auf waldboden gestürzt. ich bin überzeugt, dass in meinem fall auch ohne helm nicht mehr passiert wäre als die stunde doppelbilder, die ich trotz helm auf dem heimweg gesehen habe. ich weiß aber, dass diese behauptung ebenso hypothetisch ist, wie die, dass du ohne helm nicht mehr vorm rechner sitzen würdest.

haller


----------



## onkel_willi (30. Mai 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> onkel_willi, dass dein helm vor schürfwunden geschützt hat glaub ich dir, von daher hat sich das tragen sicher gelohnt. ich glaube nicht, dass er vor hirnverletzungen geschützt hätte. ich kann dir ähnliche bilder von meinem helm zeigen. damit bin ich aber auf waldboden gestürzt. ich bin überzeugt, dass in meinem fall auch ohne helm nicht mehr passiert wäre als die stunde doppelbilder, die ich trotz helm auf dem heimweg gesehen habe. ich weiß aber, dass diese behauptung ebenso hypothetisch ist, wie die, dass du ohne helm nicht mehr vorm rechner sitzen würdest.
> 
> haller



hypothetisch ist vieles, hätte auch ne andere strasse nehmen können, ich hab auch keine doppelbilder gesehen - vielleicht hattest nen falschen helm. ich würde auf jedenfall jetzt nicht hier sitzen. gehirnerschütterung wäre da wohl das mindeste - irgendwo in meinem kopf müsste sich das verschobene und gebrochene styropor doch "abbilden"...
ich hatte schon mal ein loch im kopf - als kind die treppe runter... so ähnlich hatte sich das gestern auch angefühlt. dank helm aber solche folgen.

schleudertraum hab ich aber heute noch bekommen... aua das tut weh...
und der ganze körper ist gezerrt, ein bein bekomm ich vor schmerzen nicht mehr als 5 cm vom boden hoch...

ciao
michael


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht, dass er vor hirnverletzungen geschützt hätte.


darum geht es doch auch garnicht. sicher, wenn die einwirkende kraft groß genug ist bekommt man trotzdem gehirnerschütterungen oder hirnverletzungen, aber ein helm schützt primär vor äußeren verletzungen (und nicht nur schrammen, sondern prellungen, beulen, löcher, risse.. - im kopf irgendwie unangenehm) und sekundär, durch bruch, auch in kleinem umfang vor schwereren verletzungen.

mich ärgert dieser ganze thread irgendwie, obwohl es gut zu sehen ist, dass viele biker dank ihrer helme von schweren verletzungen verschont geblieben sind.

rb


----------



## fas81 (4. Juni 2004)

Muss jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen, ich hab mal mit 40- 50 ne schotter kurve nicht gekriegt, bin dann gegen/über eine ca 30cm hohe mauer gefahren, hab mich in der luft überschlagen und bin mit dem Kopf gegen irgendwas und dann noch nen bissel gerutscht. 
meine komplette linke seite war aufgeschirft, am Helm links der Lack ab und ne mega kante im vorderen drittel.
ch sag nur, zum glück hatte ich nen helm auf, sonst wär das richtig übel geworden.

*es ist ja klar, dass ein helm keinen 100% schutz bietet aber er verbessert die chancen.*

p.s. nen kumpel ist mal nachts ohne licht von nem golf umgefräst worden und hat mit dem kopf sie windschutzscheibe eingeschlagen, ergebniss - gehirnblutungen und nen kaputtes bike. Die gehirnblutungen hätte er sich mit helm sparen können denk ich.


----------



## g'sengteSau (22. Juli 2004)

Ich habe meinen Zivildienst in der Neurochirurgie des Universitätsklinikums Tübingen geleistet. Verletzungen aller Art und deren Behandlungen habe ich zu Studienzwecken auf Video dokumentiert. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was mit einem Kopf so alles passieren kann   .
Biker waren auch oft unsere Kunden. Und von allen hatte keiner einen Helm getragen!!!!!


und noch eine kleine story von meiner Mutter: 

Meine Mutter will eine Kreuzung in unserem Wohngebiet überqueren und wird von einem von hinten kommenden PKW (rechtsabbieger) übersehen. Der Aufprall ist so heftig, dass sich ihr Lenker vorne Rechts in die Windschutzscheibe bohrt. 3 Meter weiter Knallt meine Mutter nur Zentimeter von der Bordsteinkante entfernt auf die Straße. SIE TRUG KEINEN HELM!
das hätte sehr böse enden können.


----------



## oldman (23. Juli 2004)

ja ja, die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich ziemlich an die Einfuehrung der Gurtpflicht. Da hatte es auch selbsternannte Experten, die "mit Gurt" als gefaehrlicher als "ohne" eingestuft haben.

Eine gute Loesung ist einfach eine Fahrrad-Helmpflicht, wer ohne faehrt kriegt Flensburg Punkte und muss kraeftig zahlen.
So haben es auch die "ohne Gurt"-Fahrer gelernt... passt schon.

Aehnlich hat es bei den Babyschalen und Kindersitzen ausgeschaut oder bei Motorradhelmen, Gurten in Bussen, das gleiche gilt fuer rauchende / trinkende Schwangere und aehnliche Spezialisten.
Es hat in jeder Gesellschaft, jedem Land einen Bodensatz an komplett schwachsinnigen Mitbuergern, da ist jegliches Erklaeren einfach nur Zeit-und Resourcenverschwendung. 

Da hilft nur ein "fettes Knoellchen" und aehnliche Sanktionen, auch wenn sich das jetzt etwas radikal anhoert.
Radikal ist's ja auch, dass der "Helmtraeger" mit seinen Krankenkassenbeitraegen die Pflege verunfallter "Helmloser" finanziert. Das finde ich erheblich radikaler... zumindest gegenueber meinem Gehaltskonto!

also, Helm auf 
oldman


----------



## summit (23. Juli 2004)

g'sengteSau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Zivildienst in der Neurochirurgie des Universitätsklinikums Tübingen geleistet. Verletzungen aller Art und deren Behandlungen habe ich zu Studienzwecken auf Video dokumentiert. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was mit einem Kopf so alles passieren kann


Das glaub' ich Dir gerne. Und wem empfiehlst Du jetzt alles einen Helm?





			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja, die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich ziemlich an die Einfuehrung der Gurtpflicht. Da hatte es auch selbsternannte Experten, die "mit Gurt" als gefaehrlicher als "ohne" eingestuft haben.


Wirkungsnachweise für den Sicherheitsgurt sind erbracht, er schützt in deutlich mehr Fällen als dass er schadet. Dieser Wirkungsnachweis (mehr Nutzwirkung als Schadwirkung - relativer Rückgang schwerer Kopfverletztungen) fehlt für den Fahrradhelm. Auch die Helmhersteller garantieren nur die Erfüllung praxisfremder Normen und keine Schutzwirkung.

Man muss hier aber sowohl zwischen Straßenverkehr und Gelände differenzieren, als auch bei den Helmarten. 





			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute Loesung ist einfach eine Fahrrad-Helmpflicht, wer ohne faehrt kriegt Flensburg Punkte und muss kraeftig zahlen.


Eine Gute Lösung für wen? Für die Versicherungen bestimmt. Die Helminustrie arbeitet auch sehr aktiv in diese Richtung.

Für Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr wäre die Helmpflicht sicher keine gute "Lösung". Das einzige was nach der Einführung der Helmpflicht in anderen Ländern passiert ist, war ein deutlicher Rückgang der Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr. Im gleichen Maße erhöhte sich das individuelle Risiko, als Radfahrer zu verunglücken. Ein relativer Rückgang schwerer Kopfverletzungen (SHT usw.) konnte dagegen nicht beobachtet werden.





			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat in jeder Gesellschaft, jedem Land einen Bodensatz an komplett schwachsinnigen Mitbuergern, da ist jegliches Erklaeren einfach nur Zeit-und Resourcenverschwendung.


Du meinst Leute, die irgendeinen Stuss daherreden und nachmachen, ohne sich vorher ernsthaft mit der Angelegenheit auseinandergesetzt zu haben?





			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft nur ein "fettes Knoellchen" und aehnliche Sanktionen, auch wenn sich das jetzt etwas radikal anhoert.
> Radikal ist's ja auch, dass der "Helmtraeger" mit seinen Krankenkassenbeitraegen die Pflege verunfallter "Helmloser" finanziert. Das finde ich erheblich radikaler... zumindest gegenueber meinem Gehaltskonto!
> 
> also, Helm auf


ACK! Auto- und Fußgängerhelme für alle. Und zwar sofort! Schliesslich sterben hier deutlich mehr Menschen an SHT als Radfahrer.
"Und wenn auch nur EIN LEBEN gerettet werden kann"  

SCNR, Armin
(Tendenz Fullface bergab, ansonsten Verzicht auf die Narrenkappe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightShade (23. Juli 2004)

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion etwas merkwürdig.
Tatsache ist doch das immer dann wenn "Gummi unten" nicht mehr klappt alles was zwischen meiner Haut und dem Boden ist und meine Verletzlichkeit mindert  gut für mich ist!!! 
Soll heissen, besser mit dünnen Handschuhen als ohne und besser mit Helm als ohne und besser mit Schützern als ohne und so weiter....
Auch klar ist das es keine absolute Sicherheit geben kann und gibt wenn man einen Fuss auf das Pedal setzt. 
Die Gefahr für das Leben beginnt nun mal im Augenblick der Vereinigung von Samenfaden und Eizelle.  
Wer sicher sein will sich beim Mountainbiken nicht zu verletzen der lässt es einfach stehen und bleibt vor der Glotze sitzen, dann muss er nur noch aufpassen das er sich keinen Finger an der Fernbedienung klemmt.  
Mögen die Richtlinien für Helme sein wie sie wollen, Hauptsache sie verhindern das ein Helm mehr schadet als nützt, ansonsten ist alles was mir auch nur im geringsten helfen könnte Haut zu sparen wenn ich mal auf die Schnauze falle gut. 
Wer meint es nicht zu brauchen soll gerne darauf verzichten, er schadet vorwiegend sich selbst und erst dann der Versichertengemeinschaft.  

Wer durch den Verzicht auf Schutzkleidung seine Gene aus dem Genpool der Menschheit entfernt, wollte es so haben.  

Noch tausend Vorschriften und Regelungen erzeugen nicht mehr Sicherheit, die Sicherheit muss sich bei jedem Biker im Kopf bilden, die kann man nicht durch Verordnungen erzeugen. 
Der junge Biker der letztlich verunglückt ist, ist gestorben weil er oder der Autofahrer oder aber beide zusammen einen schrecklichen Fehler gemacht haben, nicht aufmerksam waren oder nicht vorsichtig genug oder was auch immer.
Letztlich kann aber nur jeder für sich daran arbeiten Fehler zu vermeiden und Fehler der anderen früh genug zu erkennen.

Oder, wie mein Fahrlehrer sagte:
"Du fährst immer in drei Fahrzeugen, in dem hinter Dir, in Deinem Eigenen und in dem vor Dir." 
Der Tip war gut und hat mir schon sehr oft geholfen.


----------



## summit (24. Juli 2004)

NightShade schrieb:
			
		

> Soll heissen, besser mit dünnen Handschuhen als ohne und besser mit Helm als ohne und besser mit Schützern als ohne und so weiter....


Das Pendant zu den Handschuhen wäre eine Wollmütze. Beim Helm gehst Du aufgrund der Hebelwirkungen das Risiko ein, eine harmlose Platzwunde gegen Gesichtsverletzungen, eingeschlagene Zähne (Halbschalenhelm) oder eine Halswirbelsäulenverletzung einzutauschen (vgl. Mike Kluges Unfall zum Kariereende). 





			
				NightShade schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sicher sein will sich beim Mountainbiken nicht zu verletzen der lässt es einfach stehen und bleibt vor der Glotze sitzen, dann muss er nur noch aufpassen das er sich keinen Finger an der Fernbedienung klemmt.


Wenn hier von *Helmpflicht für Radfahrer* die Rede ist, musst Du einen Schritt weiter gehn: Zivilisationskrankheiten durch Bewegungsmangel sind eine tatsächliche, finanzielle Belastung für die Allgemeinheit. Der finanzielle Schaden wird umso größer, wenn durch eine mehr als fragwürdige Helmpflicht das Radfahren noch mehr Leuten verleidet wird (zumal noch nicht einmal die erhoffte Schutzwirkung eintritt). 





			
				NightShade schrieb:
			
		

> Mögen die Richtlinien für Helme sein wie sie wollen, Hauptsache sie verhindern das ein Helm mehr schadet als nützt, ansonsten ist alles was mir auch nur im geringsten helfen könnte Haut zu sparen wenn ich mal auf die Schnauze falle gut.


Wenn das so einfach wäre. Die Richtlinien garantieren blos eine gewisse lineare Verzögerung an einer bestimmten Stelle des Helms. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Ursachen schwerer/tödlicher Kopfverletzungen (SHT) sind bislang jedoch kaum erforscht. Lineare Kräfte scheinen hier eine eher untergeordnete Rolle zu spielen. Das Auftreten von Rotationsbeschleunigungen kann wiederum durch den Helm verstärkt werden. 

Nochmals: Man muss hier zwischen Geländeeinsatz und Radfahren (z.B. im Straßenverkehr) differenzieren. Im Geröll *glaube* ich auch, dass ein geeigneter Helm mehr nützt als dass er schadet. Aber wenn aus zweifelhaften Interessen und/oder Unkenntniss eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gefordert wird, platzt mir einfach der Kragen  




			
				NightShade schrieb:
			
		

> Wer meint es nicht zu brauchen soll gerne darauf verzichten, er schadet vorwiegend sich selbst und erst dann der Versichertengemeinschaft.
> 
> Wer durch den Verzicht auf Schutzkleidung seine Gene aus dem Genpool der Menschheit entfernt, wollte es so haben.


Und warum sucht man sich dann ausgerechnet und alleine die Radfahrer als Gruppe aus, um sie mit Helmpropaganda zu bewerben oder sogar eine Helmpflicht zu fordern? Das Potential, mit geeigneten Helmen schwere Kopfverletzungen zu verhindern, wäre im Straßenverkehr bei allen anderen Gruppen weitaus größer, weil bei geringer körperlicher Anstrengung (Autofahren, zu Fuß gehen) Leichtbau und Belüftung keine Kriterien wären.

Armin
(sch*** Regenwetter, da verschwendet man seine Zeit jetzt schon mit Helmthreats )


----------



## tomtom23 (24. Juli 2004)

*Ansichtssache....

Stellt euch vor Ihr rutscht ohne Helm mit dem Gesicht über den Boden!

Fürds Leben entstellt!! Ein Integralhelm schützt wenigstens vor optischen Folgen. ( Und Optik ist uns wichtig )

Die Schutzwirkung ist umstritten, edoch empfehle ich einen Helm zu tragen.
In eigenem Interesse!!*


----------



## karsten reincke (25. Juli 2004)

guten abend an alle biker! ich habe jetzt den gesamten thread überflogen, ein recht komisches thema. soll doch jeder fahren, wie er will! ich bin hier in berlin als polizist tätig und habe diverse verkehrsunfälle aufgenommen und dabei mit einigen radfahrern zu tun gehabt, denen ein helm geholfen hat. ich halte den helm im straßenverkehr in berlin für wichtiger als im leichten gelände, weil man hier in der stadt mit derartig irren situationen konfrontiert wird, die man auf dem trail nie erlebt. ich selbst wurde anfang der neunziger jahre durch eine sich direkt vor mir öffnende lkw-tür vom bike geholt und bin danach auf die straße geknallt, der helm war defekt, der kopf erstmal nicht.(vielleicht ist mein umfeld ja der meinug, daß ich schäden behalten habe....). natürlich hat sich der lkw-fahrer entschuldigt, es tat ihm sehr leid, mir tat der körper weh.
helmpflicht ist umstritten, sehe ich ein, die erfahrungen in australien sprechen dagegen. 
sonst bin ich eigentlich für den helm, weil er viele verletzungen leichter macht. damit meine ich, daß die aufprallenergie auf dem schädel geringer ist, wenn vorher schon ein helm zerstört wurde. 
das schöne aber ist, daß einer, der ohne fährt, sich nur selbst schädigt und niemanden sonst, anders ist es beim kindersitz, da schade ich meinen kindern.
karsten


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2004)

mist, je mehr ich von dem thread lese, desto unpassender und ausgelutscht wird mein post hier.
deswegen: weg damit.
nur soviel:
helm in der stadt und im flachen: noch nie
helm am berg vor allem bergab: gerne

gruß
fone


----------



## Hartie (27. Juli 2004)

@ sheffield
weißte, warum ein fullface helm/dirthelm immer relativ dicke plastik/carbon/glasfasterwände hat??--> damit sich die aufprallenergie auf eine größere fläche ausbreitet und somit mehr gedämpft werden kann!

so.. wennn ich jetzt noch mehr dazu schreib, krieg ich nen anfall... wer helm net drägt, selber schuld, wenn was schlimmeres passiert


----------



## SatanicKing (27. Juli 2004)

So jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Saft dazu geben!
Also bis jetzt hatte ich einen heftigen Sturz, den Helm hat es total erlegt, bin mit dem Kopf aif einem Baumstumpf aufgeschlagen. Hab danach ne gute Gehirnerschütterung gehabt und mehr nicht. Seitdem trage ich immer einen Helm beim Freeriden und DH. Hab aber auch schon von DH fahren gehört bei denen ein kleiner Baumstumpf direkt ins Gesichtsfeld eines Full-Face-Helmes paßte, was zu einem mehrfachen Nasenbeinbruch führte.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist mit Helm gestürtzt auf den Kopf, lag 2 Wochen im Koma. In der Reha hat er einen Typen kennengelernt, der vor ein Auto gekommen ist und mit dem Kopf eine Laterne getroffen hat. - ohne Helm- Schadelbasisbruch, ein Teil des Schadelknochens mußte entfernt werden, wird neu gezüchtet. Mit Helm wäre er wahrscheinlich ein einem Genickbruch gestorben, den der Helm wäre härter gewessen, als der Schädel und so mit wäre die Energie viel größer auf die Wirbelsäule gewesen.

Mein persönliches Fazit, Helme können schützen. Hängt aber von der Art der Unfalls ab. Und auch von der korrekten Trageweise des Helms, wie oft sehe ich Leute mit sehr lockerem Kinngurt.
Jeder für sich sollte es selbst entscheiden, welches Risiko er eingeht. Ich trage jedenfalls meinen Helm weiter, bis jetzt hat es noch nicht geschadet.


----------



## karsten reincke (28. Juli 2004)

wie gesagt, meine dienstlichen erfahrungen sprechen im alltäglichen straßenverkehrsirrsinn in berlin FÜR einen helm, beim gemütlichen trudeln mit familie und freunden ist das teil verzichtbar, beim heizen sollte man einen tragen. wie sieht es aber mit der vorbildwirkung auf kinder aus? sollten kinder einen helm tragen? auf dem weg zur schule? wenn ja, dann muß man ja auch mit gutem beispiel vorangehen, sonst klappt das nicht. in den schulen wird ein video gezeigt mit dem sog. melonentest, da läßt man einmal eine melone ohne helm(jaja, ohne helm....) aus etwa 120-150cm höhe auf dem boden zerplatzen, danach eine melone mit helm desgleichen. ein eindrucksvolles experiment. 
karsten


----------



## summit (28. Juli 2004)

*Achtung, meine folgenden Antworten haben nichts mit dem durchaus sinvollen Tragen von geeigneten Helmen (Fullface...) beim Biken zu tun!*





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> ich selbst wurde anfang der neunziger jahre durch eine sich direkt vor mir öffnende lkw-tür vom bike geholt und bin danach auf die straße geknallt, der helm war defekt, der kopf erstmal nicht.


Wirksamer als Helme sind in derartigen Fällen 5. und 3.
Bei Unterschreitung von Sicherheitsabständen bekommt ein Radfahrer auf der Fahrbahn übrigens Teilschuld, vgl. Landgericht Berlin AZ: 24 O 466/95.
Auf Radwegen und Sch(m)utzstreifen, wo die Unterschreitung dieses Sicherheitsabstands i.d.R. per Gesetz verordnet (und diese gefährliche Angewohnheit den Radfahrern anerzogen) wird, heißt es dann nur lapidar "Radfahrer müssen ihre Fahrweise den Gegebenheiten anpassen" (also am besten gleich schieben).





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> helmpflicht ist umstritten, sehe ich ein, die erfahrungen in australien sprechen dagegen.


Dann zieh gerade Du als Meinungsbildner auch die Konsequenzen daraus und lass dich nicht durch subjektive Einzelfälle blenden! Warum wird dieses leidige Helmpflichtthema denn trotzdem, gerade auch von offizieller Seite (Polizei, Medien...), immer wieder hochgekocht, anstelle sich mit *Unfallursachen* und *wirksamen Vermeidungsstrategien* auseinander zu setzten?
Weil etwa die Konsequenzen wie gnadenlose Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen - und die damit verbundene allgemeine Ächtung des unfallrelevanten aber gesellschaftlich akzeptierten Verkehrsverstoßes Schnellfahren, Mischverkehr auf der Fahrbahn, 0-Promille, drastische Strafen/Fahrverbote bei unfallrelevanten Verkehrsverstößen usw. gewissen Lobbyisten nicht in den Kram passen?





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> sonst bin ich eigentlich für den helm, weil er viele verletzungen leichter macht. damit meine ich, daß die aufprallenergie auf dem schädel geringer ist, wenn vorher schon ein helm zerstört wurde.


Deine Konsequenz ist sehr löblich, ich könnte sie als Fußgänger und Autofahrer wahrscheinlich nicht aufbringen.





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es aber mit der vorbildwirkung auf kinder aus? sollten kinder einen helm tragen? auf dem weg zur schule? wenn ja, dann muß man ja auch mit gutem beispiel vorangehen, sonst klappt das nicht.


Wenn wir in der Verkehrserziehung unsere Energie mit Helmen zweifelhafter Wirkung verschwenden und sie zur Kompensation sonstiger Versäumnisse mißbrauchen, bleiben die wirklich wichtigen Dinge auf der Strecke. Dieses "gute Beispiel" dient allenfalls dazu das Radfahren gefährlich zu reden und noch mehr Leute davon abzuhalten, von der Wegbereitung einer Helmpflicht ganz zu schweigen (vgl. z.B. aktuelle Bestrebungen in der Schweiz) - ist also für die Sicherheit von Radfahrern im Straßenverkehr kontraproduktiv.





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> in den schulen wird ein video gezeigt mit dem sog. melonentest, da läßt man einmal eine melone ohne helm(jaja, ohne helm....) aus etwa 120-150cm höhe auf dem boden zerplatzen, danach eine melone mit helm desgleichen. ein eindrucksvolles experiment.


 Oh ja, sehr eindrucksvoll, wie mit solchen "Experimenten" die Leute für blöd verkauft werden.





			
				Gabriele Dirks schrieb:
			
		

> _Genau da, wo sie den Kleinen beibringen, einhändig um Kurven zu torkeln, auf
> jedem radwegähnlichem Konstrukt zu fahren, immer Vorfahrt zu gewähren und
> was es sonst noch für Blödsinn gibt, gehört das didaktisch wohl auch hin:
> 
> ...



Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (28. Juli 2004)

vorab zu meinem damaligen unfall: es war ein lkw, an dem ich auf der fahrbahn vorbeifuhr(links), ohne radweg, als sich die fahrertür öffnete. die straße war wie immer stark befahren und eng. aus dem unfall damals habe ich unter anderem die konsequenz gezogen, so weit in der mitte zu fahren, daß mich pkw und lkw nicht mehr überholen können, ohne selbst auf die gegenrichtung zu fahren. allerdings braucht man dazu starke nerven, weil man nahezu unausgesetzt angehupt wird, es kommt zum ausbremsen und zu beschimpfungen.  (dickes fell ist nötig) ich bin noch nicht vom bike geschubst worden, wohl aber mein kumpel. leider ohne den verursacher halten zu können! das nervt mich natürlich, gerade auch als polizist, aber da fühle ich mich hilflos.
weiter: solange man als radfahrer nicht gleichberechtigt beachtet wird, kann man einerseits dafür kämpfen, diese gleichberechtigung zu erzielen, nebenher muß man sich aber der realität stellen, und die ist nicht so, wie ich sie gerne hätte. selbstverständlich mag es unfallbilder und verletzungsbilder geben, die ohne helm leichter wären als mit, aber die, die ich kenne und gesehen habe, wären ohne helm schlimmer bzw. mit helm leichter gewesen. weiterhin halte ich es für fatal, auf vorfahrt oder vorrang zu bestehen, wenn ich auf dem bike ohne knautschzone unterwegs bin, bei einem lkw sehe ich anschließend einen kratzer am lack, während ich selbst in günstigen falle einen platz im krankenhaus habe. in der heutigen realität in berlin kann ich allen radfahrern nur zum recht defensiven fahren raten, auch wenn es oft verzicht auf eigene rechte ist. die ganze sache ist nicht schön, und ich habe mittlerweile resigniert, da was ändern zu können, ich muß mich dem täglichen irrsinn stellen. es gibt natürlich auch gegenden in berlin, in denen man gut und sicher fahren kann, auf radfahrstreifen und auch auf ausreichend breiten fahrstreifen mit autos. dort wird man gesehen und kommt auch nicht  oder wenig in konflikte. 
was mein fahren im gelände betrifft, so fahre ich aus gewohnheit mit helm, ich bin noch nie auf den kopf gestürzt und brauche den helm eigentlich nicht, allerdings ist das wohl das sujektive gefühl der sicherheit, welches ich habe. im gelände sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, weil man ja meist auch nur selbst an einem unfall beteiligt ist, anders als in der stadt.
ich denke da immer an den alten motorradfahrespruch" MOTORRADFAHRER TÖTEN NICHT, DIE WERDEN GETÖTET" 
karsten


----------



## winzer-muc (28. Juli 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Nochmals: Man muss hier zwischen Geländeeinsatz und Radfahren (z.B. im Straßenverkehr) differenzieren. Im Geröll *glaube* ich auch, dass ein geeigneter Helm mehr nützt als dass er schadet. Aber wenn aus zweifelhaften Interessen und/oder Unkenntniss eine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gefordert wird, platzt mir einfach der Kragen
> 
> ...



Hallo Armin,
herzlichen Dank für die von Dir zur Verfügung gestellten Studien. Ich halte es allerdings für sehr bedenklich auf deren Ergebniss basierend zu argumentieren. Zum einen erscheint mir die Grundgesamtheit der Daten als sehr gering - wenn ich es richtig verstanden haben geht es hier um 50- 250 Unfälle mit Verletzungen pro Jahr für eine ganzes Land. Zum anderen scheinen mir die untersuchten Länder nur bedingt mit Deutschland/Europa hinsichtlich der Verkehrs- und Radfahrerdichte vergleichbar (Australien/ Neuseeland/ USA/ Canada). 

Persönlich halte ich Helme, insbesondere im Strassenverkehr, für sehr sinnvoll kann mich allerdings für einen Helmpflicht nicht sonderlich erwärmen. Der Staat hat meines Erachtens Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen in dem sich die Bürger entsprechend entfallten können und nicht deren Handel durch Ge- und Verbote zu regeln. Dies ist jedoch eine rein persönliche Ansicht. 

Ich würde es allerdings besser finden, wenn Du, als Mitglied des Vorstands der DIMB und somit als einer der Maßgeblichen Meinungsbildner in der Öffentlichkeit, etwas diplomatischer argumentieren würdest. 

Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## summit (28. Juli 2004)

Hat wieder nix mit Biken zu tun 





			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> herzlichen Dank für die von Dir zur Verfügung gestellten Studien.


Gern geschehen. Meinst Du die hier oder welche? Wie dort bereits erwähnt, Scuffham/Langley und Robinsons "Changes" für Interessierte gerne per mail.





			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es allerdings für sehr bedenklich auf deren Ergebniss basierend zu argumentieren.


Wenn Du die allgemeinen Fahrradhelmkampagnen verfolgen würdest wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass dort mit den wildesten Zahlen und "Ergebnissen" argumentiert wird. Wir sollen also Studien, die nicht ins "Konzept" oder in die Glaubensrichtung passen aussen vor lassen und lieber wie viele Helm(pflicht)befürworter 85%-Märchen erzählen (wie es bedenklicherweise auf vielen "offiziellen" Seiten getan wird)? Diese Auffassung von Objektivität kann ich leider nicht teilen.





			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen erscheint mir die Grundgesamtheit der Daten als sehr gering - wenn ich es richtig verstanden haben geht es hier um 50- 250 Unfälle mit Verletzungen pro Jahr für eine ganzes Land. Zum anderen scheinen mir die untersuchten Länder nur bedingt mit Deutschland/Europa hinsichtlich der Verkehrs- und Radfahrerdichte vergleichbar (Australien/ Neuseeland/ USA/ Canada).


Scuffham/Langley haben immerhin alle Kopfverletzungen des Landes bei stationär aufgenommenen Radfahrern erfasst. Mir ist bislang kein vergleichbarer Großflächenversuch bekannt.
_"Die Autoren überlegten, wie man eine Schutzwirkung der Helme am einfachsten messen könnte. Da ein Radhelm nur den Kopf vor Verletzungen schützen kann, sollte er keinen Einfluß auf die anderen Verletzungen der verunglückten Radfahrer haben. Tragen mehr Radfahrer Helme, sollte folglich auch der Anteil der Kopfverletzungen an allen Verletzungen zurückgehen, was sich anhand der archivierten Entlassungsdiagnosen aller neuseeländischen Krankenhäuser leicht zurückverfolgen lassen könnte. Durch einen Vergleich mit der jeweils aktuellen Helmtragequote bei Neuseelands Radfahrern würde sich schließlich der Schutzfaktor der Radhelme genau bestimmen lassen."_
Deine Zahlen beziehen sich auf die australische Robinson Studie (Victoria)?

Vergleichbarkeit? Fallen die Neuseeländer und Australier denn anders vom Rad   Hier hätte ich zur Abwechslung mal noch zwei deutsche Grafiken für Dich, Bernd Sluka kann Dir auf Nachfrage sicher die Quellen nennen.





			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich halte ich Helme, insbesondere im Strassenverkehr, für sehr sinnvoll kann mich allerdings für einen Helmpflicht nicht sonderlich erwärmen. Der Staat hat meines Erachtens Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen in dem sich die Bürger entsprechend entfallten können und nicht deren Handel durch Ge- und Verbote zu regeln. Dies ist jedoch eine rein persönliche Ansicht.


 Die sei Dir auch gerne gegönnt 





			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es allerdings besser finden, wenn Du, als Mitglied des Vorstands der DIMB und somit als einer der Maßgeblichen Meinungsbildner in der Öffentlichkeit, etwas diplomatischer argumentieren würdest.


Da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen - ich bin weder Funktionär noch Politiker und rede lieber Klartext, was ich mir auch von vielen anderen sogenannten Radfahrer-"Interessenvertretern" mehr als wünschen würde.

Armin


----------



## karsten reincke (29. Juli 2004)

hallo, armin! es ist selbstverständlich richtig, klartext zu reden! auf jeden fall leuten gegenüber, die sonst logischen argumenten gegenüber nicht mehr zugänglich sind. 
die aufgeführten studien sind sicher aussagekräftig, aber was in meinem fall mit sicherheit aussagekräftiger war, waren die verletzungen, die ich selbst gesehen habe!!! ein angefahrener radler, dessen schädeleindruck in der windschutzscheibe zu sehen ist, ist weitaus beeindruckender als jede studie. ich bin in diesem falle mehr durch persönliche erlebnisse geprägt als durch theoretisch angeeignete daten.
ich bin übrigens seit geraumer zeit mitglied im adfc und bekomme dort auch die allgemeinen publikationen. ich finde die arbeit von adfc und auch dimb(kenne ich erst seit kurzem)sehr wichtig. es gehört noch viel überzeugung unters volk. dabei darf man aber die macht des faktischen nicht ignorieren, momentan ist die situation für uns biker nicht so, wie sie sein könnte, es ist auf den straßen weit gefährlicher, als es sein müßte. ich will jetzt KEIN neues thema vom zaune brechen, gehört auch nicht in diesen thread, aber, was ich im herbst und winter und nachts zum thema beleuchtung an bikes erlebt habe und erleben mußte, wäre material genug für ein völlig neues forum.
karsten


----------



## daif (29. Juli 2004)

aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!

zum Glück hab ich es geschafft nach den ersten 2 Seiten aufzuhören zu lesen...
so einen SCHWACHSINN hab ich seit der Gurtpflichtdiskussion nicht mehr gehört!!!!!(wie andere hier ja auch schon bemerkt haben)

auf den ersten seiten bezieht sich Shefffield immer wieder auf "physikalische Grundkenntnisse"......komisch nur, dass ich diesen Spruch immer von Leuten höre, die diese Grundkenntnisse offensichtilich nicht besitzen....  

....da ich keine lust habe alle "Argumente" die schon totgelabert wurden wieder aufzugreifen, möchte ich nur eine Vermutung aufstellen...

da der Gurt im auto bei nem Aufprall mit 250km/h auf ne Mauer ja eh nix bringt, fährt der shefffield sicher ohne gurt! oder??


ach ja, ich kanns mir nicht verkeifen:
aufgrund "physikalischer/chemischer Grundkenntnisse" glaubst du sicher auch an homöopathie??? oder?? ich lach mich tot........

sorry, aber soviel ******* kann man nur mit Ironie begegnen..
wen's stört, der solls überlesen

mein post bezieht sich nur auf shefffields gelaber am anfang, nicht auf die anderen......
ich hatte halt grad erst dieses Thema entdeckt und mir is der Kragen nach den ersten 2 seiten schon geplatzt.....UUUUUUPS


----------



## summit (29. Juli 2004)

@all
Ich möchte mir gerne auch zukünftig das Recht auf meine persönliche Meinung vorbehalten, auch und gerade wenn ich derzeit (und selten genug) ein "offizielles Amt" einnehme (Freiwillige vor!). An dieser Meinung darf man sich auch gerne reiben.

Mein persönliches Profil "Armin Mann" würde ich nur ungern aufgeben, auch meine sonstigen Themen und Aussagen hier im Forum sind eher persönlicher Natur. Benutzertitel und Profileinstellungen habe ich geändert, um mich von der offiziellen "DIMB-Person" zu distanzieren. Diese werde ich hier im Forum zukünftig ausschließlich unter dem account "DIMB team" vertreten. 



@Karsten und Interessierte
Bitte nehms mir nicht persönlich Karsten, wenn ich nochmals kurz antworte. Mir gehts bestimmt nicht um Rechthaberei sondern ich möchte Dinge die mir wichtig sind (hier Radfahren) von unterschiedlichen Standpunkten (besser Zusammenhängen) aus betrachtet wissen.





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, armin! es ist selbstverständlich richtig, klartext zu reden! auf jeden fall leuten gegenüber, die sonst logischen argumenten gegenüber nicht mehr zugänglich sind.


Danke. Ich wollte "Klartext" vor allem im Sinne des Abwägens von Sachargumenten verstanden wissen.





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> die aufgeführten studien sind sicher aussagekräftig, aber was in meinem fall mit sicherheit aussagekräftiger war, waren die verletzungen, die ich selbst gesehen habe!!! ein angefahrener radler, dessen schädeleindruck in der windschutzscheibe zu sehen ist, ist weitaus beeindruckender als jede studie. ich bin in diesem falle mehr durch persönliche erlebnisse geprägt als durch theoretisch angeeignete daten.


Vollkommen richtig und nachvollziehbar. Trotz der schrecklichen Realität für das Unfallopfer dürfen wir aber doch wichtige Fragen darüberhinaus im Zusammenhang nicht vergessen:

- Was kommt an Unfallzahlen für Radfahrer unterm Strich raus, wenn alle einen Fahrradhelm tragen würden/müssten?

- Bei welchen Verletzungsmustern, Energien, biomechanischen und unfallmedizinischen Vorgängen kann ein Fahrradhelm überhaupt schützen? Hätte er im konkreten Fall geholfen? Wie groß ist das physikalische und medizinische Wirkungfenster eines Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelms zwischen "ohne nichts passiert" und "auch mit alles zu spät"? Unter welchen Umständen kann er eher schaden (Behinderung Reflexe, Hebelwirkung, vergrößerter Kopfumfang...). Wie schaut es mit der Wirkungsbilanz von Radhelmen grundsätzlich aus (Summe positiver und negativer Wirkungen)?

- wie hätte der Unfall verhindert werden können - Unfallursachen, Vermeidungsstrategien für Radfahrer?
Für Dich als Berliner sicher interessant: _Von den 66 Fahrradfahrern, die zwischen Januar 1994 und September 1998 in Berlin obduziert wurden, waren 39 an Kreuzungen verunglückt. Das entspricht einem Anteil von 60 Prozent. Jeder zweite Kollisionsgegner war ein Lkw, in einem Drittel der untersuchten Fälle wurden Radfahrer von rechtsabbiegenden Lastwagen überrollt. Quelle: Rechtsmedizinische Studie FU, Britta Bockholdt und Volkmar Schneider._ Frage hierzu: Was nützt mich der beste Helm, wenn ich als Radfahrer von einem LKW überrollt werde, der mich *nicht sehen kann*, weil ich auf einem Radweg in seinem Toten Winkel fahren muss?

- wo müssen die Verantwortlichen zukünftig ansetzen und ihre Arbeitskraft einsetzen, um Radfahrerunfälle möglichst zu verhindern? Was muss geändert werden? Sind Fahrradhelme in diesem Zusammenhang das adäquate Mittel? Oder Ressourcenverschwendung? Oder Ablenkungsmanöver?

- Welche Beteiligten erleiden im Straßenverkehr alles schwere Kopfverletzungen? Warum wird das Helmthema ausgerechnet auf Radfahrer beschränkt, sofern eine posititive Wirkung erwartet wird?

- usw.





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> es gehört noch viel überzeugung unters volk. dabei darf man aber die macht des faktischen nicht ignorieren, momentan ist die situation für uns biker nicht so, wie sie sein könnte, es ist auf den straßen weit gefährlicher, als es sein müßte.


Ja, leider. Aber komme ich, ganz persönlich, mit einem Helm als Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr tatsächlich sicherer voran? Oder verlasse ich mich mit ihm auf eine nur scheinbare Sicherheit, anstelle wirksame Überlebenssttrategien zu entwickeln?





			
				karsten reincke schrieb:
			
		

> ich will jetzt KEIN neues thema vom zaune brechen, gehört auch nicht in diesen thread, aber, was ich im herbst und winter und nachts zum thema beleuchtung an bikes erlebt habe und erleben mußte, wäre material genug für ein völlig neues forum.
> karsten


Blos nicht! Ich hab schon beim letzten mal nach ein paar Postings kapituliert (nicht dass mir die Argumente ausgegangen wären )

Aber das Beleuchtungsthema hat tatsächlich einige Parallelen zum Helm. Für Dich als Polizeibeamten unter dem Aspekt Ressourcenverschwendung deshalb sicher besonders interessant. Meine Quelle stammt sogar vom Berliner ADFC, bei dem Du ja Mitglied bist:
_"Wieder entsteht der Eindruck, der Schwerpunkt der polizeilichen Fahrradkontrollen in diesen Tagen richte sich auf die technische Ausstattung von Fahrrädern wie eine StVZO-gerechte Beleuchtung", sagt Benno Koch, ADFC Landesvorsitzender in Berlin. "Tatsächlich waren im ersten Halbjahr 2003 nur 17 Fahrradunfälle auf ,Fahren ohne Beleuchtung und 28 Unfälle auf ,Technische Mängel zurückzuführen  zusammen nur 1,6 Prozent von insgesamt 2.793 Fahrradunfällen. Die Hauptgefahren liegen dagegen im ,toten Winkel und in der baulichen Trennung von Radwegen auf Bürgersteigen."_

Armin (im Geröll immer mit Helm, bei Dunkelheit immer mit Licht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pavel (29. Juli 2004)

Ich bin ja begeistert, der Thread lebt noch....   

Was soll die Diskussion hier überhaupt bringen ? Ihr wollt wissen ob ein Helm schützt oder nicht ? Wenn er nicht schützen würde, wäre dieser nicht erfunden... 

Es geht doch nicht nur darum, dass schwere Kopfverletzungen vermieden werden - was ist mit dem Gesicht ? Auch eine Halbschale schützt vor schweren Abschürfungen im Gesicht, und wer hat schon Lust ENTSTELLT sein ganzes Leben durch die Gegend zu hocken ? 

Und was ist eigentlich mit sheffield ? Hat sich schon lange nicht gemeldet... wohl ohne Helm gefahren ?


----------



## MacLeon (30. Juli 2004)

Ich bin überzeugter Darwinist, es werden in der Regel diejenigen aus dem Genpool der Menschheit befördert, die nichts zur Weiterentwicklung der Spezies beitragen.

Wenn ich diesen hanebüchenen Schwachsinn, der hier von manchen Leuten verzapft wird, lese, wird mir einfach nur schlecht und ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass niemand auf euch hört und deswegen auf dumme Gedanken kommt.

In diesem Sinne,

MacLeon 
(helmtragend aus Überzeugung)


----------



## karsten reincke (30. Juli 2004)

das problem ist doch der darwinismus auf deutschen straßen. auf argumente und toleranz kann man eben nur bei 95-97% der menschen hoffen, der rest reißt alles wieder ein. da wird dieser autoraser vom vergangenen jahr zu einem jahr bewährung verurteilt, und einige leute finden das zu hart, weil es ja gestattet ist, so schnell zu fahren.es gab zwei tote!!!! nun versuche mal, solche leute zur toleranz gegenüber schwächeren auf der straße anzuhalten. ich habe da echt resigniert. ich bin helmträger und das seit jahren, zu anfang wurde ich noch bestaunt, ich werde die teile auch weiter nutzen, auch, wenn der nutzen vielleicht nur eingebildet ist, auch ein helm-placebo hilft mir. ich hoffe eigentlich darauf, nie austesten zu müssen, ob der helm hält.
karsten
p.s. hallo, armin, ich werde dir eventuell mal eine längere persönliche mail senden über den irrsinn hier. paßt aber nicht ins forum.
karsten


----------



## Nullinger (6. August 2004)

Also ich denke ich könnte nach meinem Unfall von vor 2 Wochen heute nichts mehr hier hineinschreiben. Mein Helm hat sein Leben für meines gegeben. Und dabei war ich noch nicht mal schnell. Wie es passiert ist weiß ich aber net, weil retrograde Amnesie.
Da ich doch einige Gesichtsverletzungen hatte habe ich mir kurzzeitig schon überlegt, ob ich nicht irgendwas mit Kinnbügel haben sollte. Aber was nützt ein perfekt schützender Helm wenn man hin nicht auf hat weil er zu schwer und zu schlecht belüftet ist. In meinem Fall hat die Halbschale zwar nicht alles geschützt aber ich bin nach dem Aufschlag nach vermutlich kurzer Bewußtlosigkeit immerhin wieder aufgewacht. Die Zahl der Nähte im Gesicht und Mund hält sich auch in Grenzen. Das habe ich dem Helm zu verdanken.
(Ich hätte ein Bild von mir, wie ich nach dem Unfall aussehe, aber leider klappts irgendwie mit dem Hochladen nicht)


----------



## zacherl (6. August 2004)

LoL so ein fanatiker.....

dieser "sheffield" könnte eine  -no helm- sekte aufmachen! 

also wenn man sich den film "final destination" ( 1 + 2 )  angeschaut hat, dann brauch man garnichts mehr machen ,der tod kriegt dich eh.... wenn er will mit helm, wenn er will auch ohne....

bei kindern um die 6 jahre wäre die disskussion wieder sinnvoll... aber geht mir weg mit sowas... 

jedem isses selbst überlassen, helm ist aber immer gut! 

*du wirst auch niemals im vorraus sagen können ob ein helm sich bei einem sturz negativ auswirken könnte oder nich, das kann man erst hinterher sagen!!* 

ob mans einsieht oder net, es ist halt vernünftig aber ich werde selbst nie einen tragen (ausser fullface) ... ich schätze mich als guten fahrer ein und hab nicht vor mich zu legen... -.- 

bye.. das war MEIN senf zu dem thema!

ZACHERL


----------



## Furby87 (24. August 2004)

ich hatte letztens einen unfall und ne schwere gehirnerschütterung und der arzt meinte das der helm mir das leben gerettet hat 


also ich trag beim mb fahren immer einen helm
(hab ich aber vorher auch schon )


----------



## maggus12345 (25. August 2004)

so,

jetzt will ich auch mal:
also den erführungstext und die anschließende argumentation kann man wohl kaum so im raum als aussage stehen lassen, da sie keinenfalls neutral verfasst sind. Und wenn ich dann noch so argumente höre,  wie: leg doch mal ne syroporplatte auf den boden und ... vielleicht ist syropor nicht gleich styropor!!!
was in helmen mittlerweile verwendet wird lässt sich wohl kaum mit dem 0815 dämmstoff-baumarkt-styropor vergleichen. sonst könnt ich ja auch sagen, ich nehme zur verhütung keine kondome sondern frischhaltefolie. sie wird ja auch auf latex/kautschuk basis hergestellt. man!!! und natürlich soll ein helm ab einer gewissen belastung brechen. sonst könnte man sich ja auch nen kochtopf auf den kopf aufziehen. 

nun ja. wie man´s nimmt. ich denke, derjenige, der argumente gegen den helm finden will, der wird sie finden. und alle anderen, die klug genug sind, ihre birne zu schützen, kann ich nur wünschen, dass sie es auch weiterhin tun.

sorry, aber das musste einfach mal raus - bei manchen argumenten ... ne echt.

greets

markus


----------



## Hellfish (25. August 2004)

Ich schätze mich eigentlich auch als guten Fahrer ein und habe eigentlich auch nie vorgehabt mich zu legen.
Vor knapp zwei Wochen habe ich Abends nochmal 'ne kleine Runde mit dem Rad gemacht, einfach nur um nach einem anstrengenden Tag noch ein wenig an der frischen Luft zu sein. *Nachdem ich mir bei Tempo 40 den Stress aus den Beinen gestrampelt habe rollte ich langsam durch die Stadt und dann im besseren Schritttempo auf eine rote Ampel zu. Eine Stunde später bin ich im Krankenwagen wieder zu mir gekommen.* Ich habe keine Ahnung was da passiert ist; laut Zeugenaussagen ist mir irgendwas ins Vorderrad geraten und ich bin in hohem Bogen über den Lenker abgestiegen. Gott sei dank war ich ziemlich langsam und es waren keine Autos hinter mir.
Ergebnis: Fiese Schulterprellung, Gehirnerschütterung, Schleudertrauma, Fiese Abschürfungen im Gesicht, geschwollenes Gesicht, geschwollenes Auge. Ich habe totales Glück gehabt: Nichts gebrochen, alle Zähne heile, Augen ok (ein Kumpel hab bei einem Fahrradunfall ein Augenlid verloren....), keine bleibenden Schäden.
Mit einem Helm wäre mir wohl alles bis auf die Schulterprellung erspart geblieben.
Ich wage nicht daran zu denken, was passiert wäre, wenn ich den Abflug nicht bei 8km/h sondern bei 40km/h gemacht hätte.
Bisher habe ich einen Helm nur aufgesetzt, wenn ich eine Runde mit dem Rennrad gedreht habe; jetzt wird er wohl ein ständiger treuer Begleiter sein.

(Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man über den Lenker absteigt, aber Schlüsselbeine und Hände total unversehrt lässt?)


----------



## jollm (28. August 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wage nicht daran zu denken, was passiert wäre, wenn ich den Abflug nicht bei 8km/h sondern bei 40km/h gemacht hätte.
> (Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man über den Lenker absteigt, aber Schlüsselbeine und Hände total unversehrt lässt?)



erstmal sers hier im forum !

also ich habe einen abflug bei 50km/h mit dem motorrad gemacht. mich hat ein auto erwischt und war dann 1,5 jahre ausser gefecht. da lernst du erst einen helm schätzen. ein schädel-gehirntraum ist auch nicht lustig. alles erlebt und bin froh wieder gesund zu sein. 

mir ist klar, das mein bikehelm keine wunder wirken kann, aber ich setze den immer auf. bin auch schon mit dem bike geflogen und war froh, das etwas schutzzone auf meinem haupt sitzt. sonst hätte ich nachher sicher sehr böse ausgehen. ich kenn auch einige leute mit bikeunfallen, die mit helm weniger schaden davongetragen hätten. also ich bleib bei dem helm und aus !


----------



## kh-cap (28. August 2004)

also ich habe 4 seiten gelesen, hat weh genug getan.
die argumentationen gegen den helm erinnern an studien, die besagen, das bei bestimmten krankheitsbildern rauchen zu einer verbesserung führt.
auch ich kann aus der praxis (seit 22 jahren polizist) berichten und mit gutem gewissen sagen, dass ein helm mehr hilft als schadet.
auch im "normalen" straßenverkehr. ich habe genügend schwerste kopfverletzungen gesehen, die durch umfallen (mit dem rad) und aufschlagen des kopfes auf eine bordsteinkante entstanden sind. oder über eine motorhaube gerutscht (nicht geflogen), kopfüber von dieser runter und mit dem schädel aufgeschlagen. seitdem ist diese person nicht mehr in der lage für sich alleine zu sorgen.
das schlimmste erlebniss war jedoch mit meinem sohn. wir fuhren einen radweg runter. aus welchen gründen auch immer, sein lenker schlug quer und er ging mit dem kopf voraus auf den asphalt (er war damals 4 jahre alt). er schrie furchtbar. er hatte eine riesige, marmorierte beule. ich fuhr meine frau und ihn ins krankenhaus. als ich zur notaufnahme kam (mußte meine tochter, damals 1 jahr alt, erst einpacken), hörte ich schon den arzt fluchen, warum kinder immer wieder ohne helm fahren dürften. ich hatte den helm meines sohnes dabei. die schale war geplatzt und das styropor auf die hälfte gestaucht. der arzt wurde blass und meinte, dass ohne den helm wohl schwerste verletzungen aufgetreten wären. so hatte mein sohn "glück". eine große beule und eine gehirnerschütterung.
diese praxiserfahrung läßt mich sagen: sch.... auf diese pamphlete, welche gegen das helmtragen sind.
kh-cap
(mit helm fährt der profi, ohne nur der doofi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (29. August 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> die argumentationen gegen den helm erinnern an studien, die besagen, das bei bestimmten krankheitsbildern rauchen zu einer verbesserung führt.


  (von welchen Studien sprichst Du konkret, wo siehst Du welche Parallelen?)





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich kann aus der praxis (seit 22 jahren polizist) berichten und mit gutem gewissen sagen, dass ein helm mehr hilft als schadet.


gut! dann lass mal hören von Deinen "Studien"! Vielleicht haben wir ihn endlich, den lange ersehnten Wirkungsnachweis von Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen.





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch im "normalen" straßenverkehr.


 Stimmt. Der Anteil schwerer und tödlicher Kopfverletzungen ist bei allen Teilnehmern am "normalen" Straßenverkehr unter den Unfallopfern ungefähr gleich. Absolut machen schwere und tödliche Kopfverletzungen unter Radfahrern aber nur den kleinsten Teil aus. Warum beschränkst Du Deinen Aufruf zum Helmtragen dann ausgerechnet auf Radfahrer? Sind schwere und tödliche Kopfverletzungen bei Autofahrern und Fußgängern weniger schrecklich? Oder ist man denen gegenüber einfach nicht so pietätslos?





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> ...hörte ich schon den arzt fluchen, warum kinder immer wieder ohne helm fahren dürften...


Doch, Ärzte scheinen hier tatsächlich so objektiv zu sein wie Polizisten   





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> (mit helm fährt der profi, ohne nur der doofi)


Seit wann müssen Profis im Straßenradsport schnell wieder Helme tragen? Sicher kannst Du mir Zahlen nennen die belegen, dass sie die 100 Jahre davor wie die Fliegen an Kopfverletzungen gestorben sind.


SCNR, Armin


----------



## karsten reincke (29. August 2004)

studien hin oder her- bei meinem kollegen weiter oben und auch bei mir waren es keine studien, sondern einfach persönliche, reale erlebnisse!!!!
ich halte die realität für eine unerbittliche lehrerin! die ganze arbeit bei der dimb und beim adfc ist sehr wichtig und notwendig, ich habe die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, daß diese arbeit erfolg hat und wir irgendwann zu einem besseren verhältnis und weniger verletzten und toten verkehrsteilnehmern kommen! aber bis dahin.................., bis dahin soll und muß man die leider unerquickliche realität zur kenntnis nehmen und sich oft dieser realität beugen. ich bin, wie gesagt, adfc-mitglied(evtl. bald auch dimb), ich versuche, in meinem umfeld (kollegen und freunde, mitradler und autofahrer) die sensibilität für radler zu erhöhen(scheiß wortwahl...). aber ich kann die realität nicht wegdiskutieren, wegsehen geht auch nicht, also muß ich sie annehmen! für mich und mein umfeld bleibt es bei helmtragen, selbst wenn es ein placebo ist, ich habe sowieso nicht vor, meine helmhaltbarkeit auszutesten
karsten


----------



## danielr (29. August 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> - Was kommt an Unfallzahlen für Radfahrer unterm Strich raus, wenn alle einen Fahrradhelm tragen würden/müssten?



Da kannst Du Dich wohl primär an Studien aus Australien orientieren. Da hat sich grob gesagt mit der Einführung einer allgemeinen Helmpflicht die Zahl der Radfahrer deutlich reduziert, die Helmtragequote ist aber deutlich nach oben. Im Unfall-/Verletzungsbild hat es keine sonderlichen Verschiebungen gegeben, die Zahlen sind halt mit dem Rückgang des Fahrradfahrens allgemein auch gefallen.

Andere systematische, flächige Studien sind mir nicht bekannt.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> - Bei welchen Verletzungsmustern, Energien, biomechanischen und unfallmedizinischen Vorgängen kann ein Fahrradhelm überhaupt schützen? Hätte er im konkreten Fall geholfen? Wie groß ist das physikalische und medizinische Wirkungfenster eines Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelms zwischen "ohne nichts passiert" und "auch mit alles zu spät"? Unter welchen Umständen kann er eher schaden (Behinderung Reflexe, Hebelwirkung, vergrößerter Kopfumfang...). Wie schaut es mit der Wirkungsbilanz von Radhelmen grundsätzlich aus (Summe positiver und negativer Wirkungen)?



Theoretische Schutzwirkungen:

* bei punkt- oder linienförmigem Aufprall ("Kopf gegen Laternenpfahl") wird der Druck flächig verteilt

* bei Aufprall oben auf den Kopf ("Abgang über Lenker, Kopf zuerst") oder halbwegs seitlich frißt die Styroporschicht einen Teil der kinetischen Energie weg, d. h. der Aufprall wird sanfter

* bei Stürzen aller Art bietet die Helmkrempe Schutz (z. B. Gesicht) durch Schaffung eines künstlichen Abstandes

* Verringerung des Risikos des Eindringens von Fremdkörpern in die vom Helm abgedeckte Kopfhaut

Theoretische Risiken:

* Dreh-/Schleuderbewegung des ganzen Kopfes bei seitlichem Sturz auf unebenen Untergrund

* Verkeilen des Helmes, Schaden am Unterkiefer

* Helm verrutscht, Fahrer kann nichts mehr sehen

* Insekt im Helm (z. B. Wespe) irritiert Fahrer und provoziert Unfall

Berichte über Helmfolgeschäden im Netz scheinen eher selten zu sein. Beide Aufzählungen sind sicher unvollständig.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> - wie hätte der Unfall verhindert werden können - Unfallursachen, Vermeidungsstrategien für Radfahrer?



Hier wird's IMHO spannend. Hin und wieder sieht man Statistiken, nach denen über 60 % aller Fahrradunfälle sog. "Alleinunfälle" sein sollen. Da man relativ wenig von Materialdefekten hört, die zu Unfallschäden geführt haben, dürften das Gros der Alleinunfälle entweder echte Fahrfehler oder situationsunangepaßtes Fahren sein.

Man kann also ganz nüchtern vom Zahlenwerk her schon zu dem Ergebnis kommen, daß der signifikante Teil des Gesamtunfallrisikos sich aus der eigenen Fahrweise ergibt und man mit "vernünftigem Fahren" viel mehr Sicherheit erzielen kann als mit Plastikschüsseln auf dem Kopf.

Allerdings ist die Radfahrergemeinde ein ziemlich heterogenes Volk: Mal abgesehen von den Einkaufsradlern mit 3 km Maximalwegstrecke (die ein hohes Risiko haben, weil sie bei jedem kleinsten Schreck sofort unkoordiniert vom Fahrrad fallen und zu ungelenkig zum Abfangen ihres Sturzes sind) gibt es Arbeitspendler und andere Tourenfahrer, die tausende Kilometer pro Jahr fahren und dabei auf "Ankommen" und nicht auf "Speed" oder "Risiko" aus sind. Denen passiert auch eher wenig, weil sie es gewohnt sind, sich flüssig im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen, und viele Risikosituationen präventiv lösen. Dann gibt es die Rennradler, die im Geschwindigkeitsrausch schon mal Sicherheitsabstände z. B. zu anderen Radfahrern wegoptimieren oder in der Abfahrt 'ne Kurve nicht bekommen. Oder beim zu forschen Ein-/Abbiegen von anderen Fahrzeugen nicht rechtzeitig gesehen werden, weil sie klein und schnell sind. RR-Fahrer fahren zwar nicht bewußt auf Risiko, scheinen aber erhöht anfällig zu sein. Die hier vertretene MTB-Gemeinde ist nochmal was ganz besonderes: wer bei vollem Bewußtsein mutwillig 'ne Schotterpiste mit 20 % Gefälle mit 70 Sachen runterrattert plant implizit neben der erwünschten Dosis an Adrenalin und Endorphinen auch gewisse Risiken mit ein - die ganz objektiv auch da sind und die ein durchschnittlicher Straßenfahrer einfach nicht hat.

Allein die unterschiedlichen Fahrprofile und daraus entstehenden Risiken zeigen IMHO schon, daß man das Thema "Radfahrer und Helm" nicht allgemein lösen kann.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> - wo müssen die Verantwortlichen zukünftig ansetzen und ihre Arbeitskraft einsetzen, um Radfahrerunfälle möglichst zu verhindern? Was muss geändert werden? Sind Fahrradhelme in diesem Zusammenhang das adäquate Mittel? Oder Ressourcenverschwendung? Oder Ablenkungsmanöver?



"Die Verantwortlichen" können zumindest bei den Alleinunfällen nicht viel tun. Im Straßenverkehr wäre IMHO die dringlichste Maßnahme, Auto- und Radverkehr möglichst immer so beisammen zu führen, daß Radfahrer zuverlässig im Blickfeld bleiben. Die sich krebsgeschwürartig in diesem Lande ausbreitenden Radwege mit ihrer Benutzungspflicht sind ein ernsthaftes Problem, weil erwiesenermaßen auf Radwegen eine Reihe zusätzlicher Risiken bestehen. Es gibt auch viele, die sogar die Meinung vertreten, daß Fahren auf Radwegen gefährlicher sei als auf der Straße. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung würde ich das durchaus unterschreiben...

Was Fahrradhelme angeht: eine allgemeine Helmpflicht wäre für den Radverkehr in Deutschland eine sehr schlechte Idee. Sie löst die Grundprobleme der meisten Unfälle nicht. Man kann sie als unterstützende Sicherheit propagieren, sollte IMHO aber den Leuten primär klarmachen, daß sie selbst mit ihrem Verhalten den größten Einfluß auf Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit und -ausgang haben.



			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche Beteiligten erleiden im Straßenverkehr alles schwere Kopfverletzungen? Warum wird das Helmthema ausgerechnet auf Radfahrer beschränkt, sofern eine posititive Wirkung erwartet wird?



Radfahrer haben im Gegensatz zu Fußgängern bei Kollisionen mit Fahrzeugen andere Risiken, insbesondere gehen sie gern mal über die Motorhaube ab. Der Schwerpunkt ist einfach höher. Davon abgesehen werden Autos seit einigen Jahren so konstruiert, daß speziell bei Kollisionen mit Fußgängern darauf geachtet wird, daß diese möglichst glimpflich "weggestoßen" werden und nicht über oder unter das Auto kommen. Vergleichbare Labortestszenarien in der Designphase gibts bezüglich Kollisionen mit Zweiradfahrern meines Wissens aber nicht.

Daniel


----------



## kh-cap (29. August 2004)

*


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		


 (von welchen Studien sprichst Du konkret, wo siehst Du welche Parallelen?)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> das man zu allem und jedem immer eine gegenstudie findet, so schwachsinnig sie auch sein mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## summit (30. August 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> das man zu allem und jedem immer eine gegenstudie findet, so schwachsinnig sie auch sein mag.


So einfach ist das leider nicht. 





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> meine studien sind die alltägliche praxis. mich haben blut und tränen mehr beeindruckt als nackte zahlen. [...]


Diese Betrachtungsweise ist legitim aber nicht objektiv.





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> der autofahrer ist durch die karosserie geschützt und der fußgänger stürzt in der regel nicht kopfüber. er knickt ein/um, stolpert u.s.w. also mit einer ganz anderen gefahr für eine schwere kopfverletzung.


Es ist u.a. gerade die "schützende" Karosserie, die im Auto zu Kopfverletzungen führt; frontale Fußgänger versus Auto-Unfälle haben Parallelen zu Radfahrer versus Auto-Unfällen...

Muss mich wiederholen: Der Anteil schwerer und tödlicher Kopfverletzungen ist bei allen Teilnehmern am "normalen" Straßenverkehr unter den Unfallopfern ungefähr gleich. Du schreibst doch selbst: _*"und wenn nur ein menschenleben durch den helm gerettet wird, ist das argumentation genug." *_ Also, warum beschränkst Du Dich (und die allgemeine Helmpropaganda) ausgerechnet auf Radfahrer?





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> das liegt vielleicht daran, dass beide berufsgruppen täglich damit zu tun haben. sie sehen und hören die verletzen/toten/angehörigen. wieviele tödlcihe unfälle hast du miterlebt? wieviele todesnachrichten hast du überbracht? und ich rede hier nicht von statistiken/zahlenspielen/bildern, sondern von der realität.


verstanden?





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> Armin Mann schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese "Antwort" war eine (rhetorische) Frage die zum Nachdenken anregen sollte;
ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Allwissenheit, stelle blos ein paar Fragen;
auch dumme und hohle Sprichwörter helfen uns hier leider nicht weiter.





			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> und einen kleinen tip: nimm auch mal was an. es tut bestimmt nicht weh.


Was soll ich annehmen? Dass selbst Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelme in bestimmten Fällen auch im Straßenverkehr mehr Schutz- als Schadwirkung haben können? Danke, aber das ist "sogar mir" klar. Das Thema "Fahrradhelm im Straßenverkehr ja oder nein?" hat aber noch jede Menge mehr Facetten, die Du leider noch nicht einmal im Ansatz mitbekommen hast.


Armin


----------



## Speedhunt (2. September 2004)

dogugsch schrieb:
			
		

> @Shefffield
> ganz eindeutig für Dich, Du hast bereits nen Schaden, also erübrigt sich die Diskusion,
> sollten Diese Zeilen wieder Erwarten, doch deine Grauen Zellen zu Aktivität verleitet haben teste doch mal:
> man nehme nen Alten Helm, und schlage mit nem Hammer oder ner Axt drauf >>
> ...



Das hab ich auch gedacht...   

Mir hat mein Helm schon mehrfach sowohl mein Gesicht als auch den Schädel gerettet. Hätte ich meinen Fullface Helm nicht gehabt, hätte ich Anfang des Jahres nen gebrochenen Unterkiefer gehabt und im Mai ein abgerissenes Ohr sowie schwerste andere Kopfverletzungen.

Das so ein heikles Thema mit nem Mehr oder Weniger Aufruf den Helm zu Hause zu lassen von den Mods nicht gesperrt wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## phen (3. September 2004)

Hallo!

An Sheffield und Armin:

Beim Überfliegen des Threads seid ihr mir besonders als helm-pflicht gegner aufgefallen. ich habe auch brav einmal alle berichte und statistiken angeschaut. 

Ihr begründet eure meinung unter anderem mit dem "Ausflug in die Mittelstufenphysik". Ihr solltet beachten, dass es sich hier wirklich nur um mittelstufenphysik handelt. Diese oberflächliche Behandlung kann absolut NICHTS über die wahre Wirksamkeit eines Helms aussagen. Es spielen soviele Faktoren mit, dass man so ein problem rechnerisch nur näherungsweise behandeln könnte. Nur eines möchte ich sagen: Man kann das Zerbrechen eines Helms nicht mit einem Kerbschlagversuch vergleichen, womit die theorie "ab dann wird keine energie mehr absorbiert" hinfällig wird. 

Die Statistiken aus Australien beweisen keine besondere Wirksamkeit, aber auhc nicht das Gegenteil. Wahrscheinlich fahren, nach der Einführung der Helmpflicht, eher ernsthafte Sportler weiter Fahrrad, die generell mehr Unfälle haben. Das würde den prozentualen Anwachs an Kopfverletzungen erklären. (Wenn die studien denn stimmen)

Auch Armins Statistiken zeigen nichts. Erstens handelt es sich in der Auswertung um Verletzungen, nicht speziell am Kopf, und zweitens ist der Einfluss der Helme im Promillebereich, da einfach wenige getragen werden. Bei so einer Statistik geht eine mögliche Wirksamkeit aus diesen zwei gründen im Fehler unter.

Und warum autofahrer keinen Helm brauchen, obwohl es bestimmt sicherer wäre (da habt ihr ausnahmsweise recht), ist eigentlich auch klar: hier ist durch knautschzone, airbag etc schon ein hohes maß an sicherheit erreicht, so dass es vertretbar ist, den helm als schutz wegzulassen. 

der staat will durch solche regelungen die sicherheit der leute maximieren, und versucht dabei natürlich die freiheiten so wenig wie möglich einzuschränken. Und Fußgängern kann man schon deswegen keinen helm verpassen, weil dass die freiheit sehr stark einengen würde. stattdessen werden die autos fussgänger-aufprall-freundlicher gestaltet. auch bei den fussgängern wird versucht die sicherheit zu erhöhen.

Natürlich sind helme kein absoluter schutz. aber sie helfen bei jedem sturz auf den kopf, die verletzungen zu verringern. Und sie helfen nicht nur bei den weniger schlimmen 10% der stürze, sondern bei JEDEM Sturz auf den kopf mal mehr, mal weniger. diese ideen von wegen "bei einem aufprall kopf-voran kämen die 75kilo körpergewicht in die energie mit hinein" sind sowas von falsch, dass ich garnicht mehr darüber reden möchte. Ihr nehmt einen Menschen als starren körper und einen helm als eingekerbten metallstab an, und wollt diese betrachtung mit der realität vergleichen???

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch ein bisschen zum nachdenken über eure teilweise pseudowissenschaftliche, teilweise nichtssagende argumentation anregen konnte.

viele grüße,

kai


----------



## phen (3. September 2004)

grade spreche ich mit meinem mitbewohner über statistiken, und da fällt mir noch eine frage ein:

wie werden die unfallopfer, die durch einen helm vor schlimmerem bewahrt wurden, behandelt, wenn sie aus eben diesem grund garnicht in ein krankenhaus oder eine polizeiliche aufnahme gelangen?

falls sich hier jemand mit so etwas auskennt, würde ich mich über eine kleine erklärung freuen!

gruss,

kai


----------



## karsten reincke (3. September 2004)

ich weiß nicht, ob das direkt auskennen ist, aber: wenn ich einen unfall aufgenommen habe, dann habe ich in der unfallanzeige immer die erkennbaren sachschäden vermerkt, darunter natürlich auch beschädigte kleidung, außerdem habe ich allen radfahrern immer den ratschlag gegeben, den helm bei einem sturz zu tauschen und dann auch den helm bei der versicherung als beschädigt zu melden. 
wie gesagt, statistik ist immer mit vorsicht zu genießen, ich bin da durch meine erlebnisse geprägt, die wohl nicht objektiv sind, aber beeindruckend!
karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlytrek (3. September 2004)

traue keiner statistk die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## rothrunner (7. September 2004)

Ich habe gerade einen Bericht unter "Sonstigen Themen"  (am Samstag hat es mich erwischt..) geschrieben. 
Bei diesem Sturz hat der Helm mich vor schwersten Verletzungen bewahrt und ich bin froh und dankbar, dass mir nicht schlimmeres passiert ist!

Ich kann nur ausdrücklich an alle "oben ohne Faher" appellieren einen Helm zu tragen !!!!!

Übrigens wird mein Unfall auch in keiner Statistik auftauchen.

Grüße

Michael

www.biken-wertheim.de


----------



## .coRe (18. Oktober 2004)

och jetzt stellt euch doch net so an irgendwie müssen die Ärzte doch auch ihr Geld verdienen


----------



## Männix (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin vor etwa 12 Jahren mal an einem schrecklichen Unfall vorbeigefahren, der mich ziemlich geprägt hat: Ein Rennradfahrer ist auf einer gut ausgebauten Bundesstraße anscheinend ungebremst auf einen PKW (Steilheck-Kleinwagen ,VW Polo oder so...), der wegen einer Panne auf dem Standstreifen parkte, draufgefahren. Er hat voll die Heckscheibe durchschlagen und lag mit dem Rücken auf der Hutablage, die Arme und Beine baumelten an der Heckklappe des Autos herunter. Auf die näheren Einzelheiten möchte ich nun verzichten, aber der arme Kerl war tot. Er war auf dieser langen, leicht abschüssigen Strecke wahrscheinlich im Geschwindigkeitsrausch und hat  einen Moment nicht aufgepasst. Er hatte einen Helm auf, aber das hat ihn leider nicht retten können.

Dieser Anblick hat mich so geschockt, dass ich mein Rennrad, das ich mir damals frisch gekauft hab', wochenlang nicht mehr angefasst und schließlich verkauft habe.

Was ich damit in dieser für mich unverständlichen Diskussion sagen möchte, ist, dass es gewiss viele Situationen gibt, wo die beste Schutzausrüstung einen nicht retten oder vor Verletzungen schützen kann (Siehe oben) .Man kann allerdings Reserven schaffen, um die gröbsten Blessuren zu verhindern, und da gehört ein Helm dazu, egal, was die Theoretiker in diesem Thread von sich geben!

Fahrt ruhig ohne Helm! Aber tut mir einen Gefallen: Geht der Allgemeinheit nicht auf die Nerven, wenns drum geht, eure eingebeulten Schädel oder Gesichter zu verarzten!


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2004)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ruhig ohne Helm! Aber tut mir einen Gefallen: Geht der Allgemeinheit nicht auf die Nerven, wenns drum geht, eure eingebeulten Schädel oder Gesichter zu verarzten!



Dito


----------



## flyingcruiser (20. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe hier nicht eure tollen Phantasien.
Wenn die Sicherheit eines Autos getestet wird, dann fährt das mit nich mehr als 65 km/h in einen Prallkörper. Die sind nich aus Beton und 65 km/h sind für ein Auto auch  nicht wirklich viel. Das fährt man Innerorts, soll heisen, das entspricht einer vergleichbaren Geschwindigkeit eines Seniorenfahrrades.
So viel zum thema auto...
Zudem: ich fahre immer mit Helm, seit mein Cousin mit Helm!!! einem PKW die B-Säule eingedrückt hat. Er kam mit nem Wirbelbruch davon...sonst keine größeren Schäden. Der Helm hat ihm laut Sanitäter vor der Kiste bewahrt...
MfG
flyingcruiser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (20. Oktober 2004)

flyingcruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich verstehe hier nicht eure tollen Phantasien.
> Wenn die Sicherheit eines Autos getestet wird, dann fährt das mit nich mehr als 65 km/h in einen Prallkörper. Die sind nich aus Beton und 65 km/h sind für ein Auto auch  nicht wirklich viel. Das fährt man Innerorts, soll heisen, das entspricht einer vergleichbaren Geschwindigkeit eines Seniorenfahrrades.
> So viel zum thema auto...
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnubbe (25. Oktober 2004)

Bitte seht es mir nach, dass ich die letzten acht seiten nicht durchgelesen Habe. Es ist früh am morgen und ich muss gleich zur Uni, will aber trotzdem mal was zu der Studie sagen:



> Untersuchungen von Wassermann (1988), Thompson (1989), Dorsch (1987) und Rodgers (1988) weisen auf ein höheres Unfallrisiko für Helmträger hin.



Klar, aber die letzte Studie ist 15 Jahre alt. Die Technik hat sich deutlich weiterentwickelt.




> Wassermann befragte 516 Radfahrer, von denen 40 (7,8%) Helme trugen. Die Frage, ob sie in den letzten 18 Monaten Stürze mit Kopfverletzungen erlebt hatten, bejahten 20% (8) der Fahrer mit Helm, aber nur 2,7% (13) der Fahrer ohne Helm.



Liegt wohl auch daran, dass sportlich ambitionierte Fahrer wissen, warum sie einen Helm tragen...



> Die Studie von Thompson ergab, daß 23,8% der Kontrollgruppe, die auf Unfallstationen behandelt wurden, beim Unfall einen Helm getragen hatten, während der Prozentsatz der Helmträger bei den Radfahrern insgesamt wieder bei 7,8% lag.



Siehe die Aussage oben und zum teil wurde die Fahrer ohne Helm bestimmt nicht vom Notartz sondern von der Gerichtsmedizin behandelt 




> Weniger Radfahrer haben Kopfverletzungen erlitten, aber bei den Verkehrsunfällen hatten insgesamt weniger Menschen tödliche Verletzungen bzw. Kopfverletzungen davongetragen.



Die Studien sind ja aus ende der achziger. Da fing es meines wissens auch an, dass Airbags und weitere Sicherheitsfeatures wie Seitenaufprallschutz serienmäßig wurden.





> Der relative Anstieg der Unfallhäufigkeit bei Helmträgern ist wahrscheinlich auf verschiedene Faktoren zurückzuführen. Zum einen fahren Helmträger, weil sie sich besser geschützt fühlen, riskanter.



Klar und weil ich ABS und Airbags habe fahre ich auch nurnoch Vollgas. Und dass Leute beim DH mit Helm und Schutzweste riskanter fahren hat auch seinen Grund. 




> In den Niederlanden, wo verhältnismäßig viele Menschen Fahrrad fahren, kommt ein Toter auf 60 Millionen Radkilometer, in Großbritannien bereits auf 20 Millionen km.



Aber bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Die Niederländer haben eine grundlegend andere Mentalität und sind vom Wesen her viel ruhiger als die Deutschen. (worans wohl liegt )



> Darüber hinaus sind Gesetze, die lediglich Radfahrer zum Tragen von Helmen verpflichten, diskriminierend, da Fahrzeuginsassen pro Fahrstunde in etwa dasselbe Risiko tragen wie Radfahrer, eine schwere Kopfverletzung davonzutragen.



Ja, und es ist auch diskriminierend für Motorradfahrer einen Helm zu tragen, weil er da ja eigentlich auch nicht schützt tztztz



> In Australien starben 1988 etwa 17mal soviel Fahrzeuginsassen an Kopfverletzungen wie Radfahrer, aber Autofahrer dürfen weiterhin ohne Helme fahren. Bei Unfällen, bei denen das Autodach zusammengedrückt wird, ist der Kopf trotz der Sicherheitsgurte ungeschützt, dasselbe gilt bei seitlichen Zusammenstößen.



Wie viele Autofahrer es im Gegensatz zu Radfahrern gibt hat er nicht gessagt und ob ein Helm wirklich vor Kopfverletzungen schützt, wenn ein Auto sich mehrmals überschlägt und das Dach eingedrückt ist?



> Helme erhöhen nach Aussage verschiedener Untersuchungen demnach nicht nur möglicherweise das Unfallrisiko und nehmen den Menschen die Lust aufs Radfahren, Helmpflicht widerspricht sogar dem Grundrecht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, weil sie diskriminierend ist.



Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein, sorry....

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich mir am Samstag mein Bike abhole und dann richtig einsteigen will. Als Erstanschaffung ist unter anderem ein Helm geplant. Ein wunder Hintern heilt besser als ein zerstörter Kopf.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe es durchgelesen.
Alles!
Wirklich!

Und die Argumente GEGEN den Helm sind einfach purer Unsinn.
Alleine die physikalischen Berechnungen vom Ursprungspost sind dumm!
Kein Mensch wird wie eine Interkontinentalrakete bolzengerade mit dem Kopf voraus bei einem Unfall einschlagen. Dies würde allerhöchstens eine Schaufensterpuppe tun!
Der Mensch hat Reflexe!

Einfacher Versuch:
Stellt euch gerade hin und lasst euch dann in irgendeine Richtung einfach nur fallen. Was passiert? Richtig, eure Hände werden nach vorne schnellen um die Aufprallenergie zu absorbieren.
Macht den Versuch noch einmal und ZWINGT euch dazu, eure Hände NICHT zum abstützen zu benutzen. Geht nicht? Ja aber warum denn nicht? Weil es eine Schutzfunktion des Körpers ist!

Noch ein Versuch:
Setzt euch auf euer Fahrrad nahe an einer Hauswand. Klickt euch in die Klickpedalen ein und stützt euch mit der Schulter leicht an die Hauswand.
Nun stoßt euch mit der Schulter von der Hauswand ab. Was wird passieren? Ihr werdet den Oberkörper verdrehen um mit den Händen den Sturz abfedern zu können. Eventuell werdet ihr noch - ohne es zu merken - mit euren Füßen aus den Klickpedalen auslösen (falls sie nicht zu hart eingestellt sind).

Ein Helm schützt. Immer. Den alles was Energie vernichtet schützt den Körper, egal wie niedrig die Energie ist.
Im Motorsport werden ja auch Helme genutzt, sogar wenn die Autos geschlossen sind (vergleiche WRC oder DTM)

Noch ein zwei Fälle aus meiner Kollektion:

~1995:

Ein etwas älterer Herr (wohl um die 70) kommt mir auf dem Fahrradweg entgegen, ich so 35kmh er vielleicht 10kmh. Er kann sich nicht entscheiden wohin er ausweichen soll. Es kommt zum crash, da er genau dorthin ausweicht wohin ich schon sekunden zuvor ausgewichen bin.
Wir finden uns auf dem Boden wieder, die Fahrräder verkeilt.
Mein Helm war im Eimer. Riesendelle einmal vorne wo der Alte raufgeknallt war und einmal hinten wo ich auf den boden aufgeschlagen bin.
Der Alte war bewusstlos und hat an der Stirn und an mehreren Stellen am Hinterkopf höllisch geblutet.
Notarztwagen musste bestellt werden

Helm aufgehabt: Ja
Helm hat was gebracht: Ja offensichtlich!

Herbst 2003:

Ich schätze den möglichen Einfallwinkel für eine Straßenbahnschiene bei Regen falsch ein. Geschwindigkeit etwas über 36 kmh. Ich rutsche 20-25 Meter über den seifenglatten Straßenbelag. Erst die letzten 3-4 Meter (nach Bericht meines Mitfahrers) schliff mein Radhelm leicht über den Boden.
Leichte Abschürfunen am Knöchel und wohl eine Muskelentzündung an der Stelle, sofort angeschwollen und noch eine Woche danach höllische Schmerzen.
Oberschenkelprellung mit ebenfalls starkem Anschwellen des Oberschenkels, halbstündiges komplettes Taubheitsgefühl im Oberschenkel, leichtes Taubheitsgefühl bis zu zwei Tage.
Schulter ebenfalls geprellt und stark angeschwollen, bewegen aber unter dumpfen Schmerzen möglich.
Leichter Schockzustand, legte sich aber nach 5 Minuten wieder.
Helm hat nur ganz minimale Schleifspuren an der Außenplastikschale, keine weiteren Einwirkungen.

Helm aufgehabt: Ja
Helm hat was gebracht: Ja, sonst wäre mein Kopf etwas auf dem Boden rumraddiert (aber erst einen halben Meter später) und ich hätte ein paar Haare, etwas Kopfhaut und Blut gelassen.

Ohne lange Klamotten wären auch nicht nur die Schwellungen dagewesen sondern starke Hautabschürfungen. Da haben also sogar Millimeter Material eine Schutzwirkung entfaltet.

Zu dem Hinweis ein Helm könnte hängenbleiben beim Rutschen: Sehe ich nicht so, der Helm würde nachgeben, da er ja weich ist und auf Deformation hin designt ist. 
Besser der Helm bleibt hängen als das Ohr würde ich mal sagen!


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit den Thread mehr oder minder interessiert.

Genau wie beim Autofahren dachte ich lange, ich käme ohne Unfall durchs Leben. Tja, aber je länger man eine Sache betreibt, desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass während dieser Tätigkeit etwas Unvorhergesehenes passiert.

Klar, am Anfang meiner 'MTB-Karriere' bin ich ein paar mal weggerutscht und/oder zuspät aus den Clickies rausgekommen und im Zeitlupentempo umgefallen. Aber bis auf kleinere Abschürfungen und Prellungen ist alles glimpflich ausgegangen.

Bis vor einigen Wochen bei einem Downhill bei mittler Geschwindigkeit mein Vorderrad kollabierte. Mehrere Speichen (5 in der Felge nebeneinanderliegende) haben schlagartig wegen eines Nabenbruchs (nicht zu verwechseln mit Nabelbruch ) nachgegeben und einen sensationellen Achter produziert, der nach einer weiteren halben Radumdrehung in der Federgabel steckenblieb, und die kinetische Energie an mich in Form eines spektakulärem Abflug weitergab. Trotz reflexartigem Abstützen mit den Händen bzw. Armen habe ich einem Köpper in den Waldboden gemacht. 
Das war sehr schlecht. Sehr gut hingegen war, dass ich wie immer einen Helm auf hatte.  Ob ich durch diese Vorsichtsmaßnahme an einer Gehirnerschütterung vorbeigeschrammt bin, weiß ich nicht.  Sicher ist aber, dass keinerlei Abschürfungen an der Schaltzentrale festzustellen waren. 

Bis auf minimale Prellungen und Abschürfungen an Armen, Schultern und Beinen (letzteres leider durchs eigene Bike verursacht ) war das einzige Unheil darin zu sehen, dass für mich (und leider für meine TeilnehmerInnen, da ich der Tourguide war) die Tour vorzeitig mit Anfordern des Service-Car (Mikkael sei Dank) beendet wurde.

Da leider ein guter Freund von mir hartnäckigster Helmverweigerer ist und bisher noch keinen Bikeunfall mit Kopfberühung hatte, komme ich zu dem Schluß, dass offensichtlich alle Helmverweigerer noch keinen nennenswerten Bikeunfall mit Kopfberühung hatten. Wahrscheinlich wird nur die nachhaltigste Lernmethode eine Bewußtseins- und Verhaltensänderung herbeiführen:

Lernen durch Schmerzen.

Hoffentlich ist nach einem solchen Unfall ein normales Leben weiterhin möglich. Ansonsten wäre es für den Einzelnen nicht nur die nachhaltigste sondern auch die bitterste Lernmethode. 

In diesem Sinne: Leben heißt Lernen und Lernen heißt Leben.

VG Martin


----------



## Tornado1 (4. November 2004)

Einen Helm habe ich einem Freund vor 1 Woche aufgezwungen.
Nachdem er am Samstag beim Downhill eine 20 Meter Rolle gemacht hat
küsst er mir dafür heute noch die Füsse.
Den Knall auf den Kopf habe ich deutlich gehört. Das Styropor ist nur an der Seite leicht eingerissen, da wird schon eine Menge Energie durch den Helm vernichtet. Ignoranten könnten natürlich auch sagen 25 EU im A....


----------



## Google (5. November 2004)

Tornado1 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Helm habe ich einem Freund vor 1 Woche aufgezwungen.
> Nachdem er am Samstag beim Downhill eine 20 Meter Rolle gemacht hat
> küsst er mir dafür heute noch die Füsse.
> Den Knall auf den Kopf habe ich deutlich gehört. Das Styropor ist nur an der Seite leicht eingerissen, da wird schon eine Menge Energie durch den Helm vernichtet. Ignoranten könnten natürlich auch sagen 25 EU im A....


Nachdem mich schon im April diesen Jahres bei einem CC-Ausritt ein Helm vor wirklich schlimmeren bewahrte (5-10 Meterflug mit anschließenden Überschlägen, unter anderem direkt auf den Kopf....natürlich war der Helm im Arsch) war ich gestern so schlau und fuhr mit nassen Reifen in meine Tiefgarage. Bisschen gembremst und schwupps....Rad seitlich ausgebrochen, hingeknallt. Das ging so plötzlich, so unverhofft...

Obwohl ich nicht schnell war - ich fiel fiel ich seitlich hin..zuerst Fuß, Bein, Becken, Oberkörper auf den Beton - war die Wucht dennoch so groß daß ich mit dem Kopf aufschlug. Ohne Helm hätte das ne schöne Gehirnerschütterung gegeben....

Eine kurze Unachtsamkeit, einmal nicht überlegt, schon kanns passieren.....Leute setzt einen Helm auf !! Sagt mir jetzt blos nicht: " Sowas doofes kann mir nicht passieren.


----------



## axl65 (5. November 2004)

ein helm ist immer sinnvoll!!!ich verstehe das problem nicht!natürlich hat auch ein helm nur eine bestimmte haltbarkeit und er wird kein superschutz darstellen.aber kleine verletzungen,schürfwünden,kleine beulen-dagegen ist man mit helm eben besser geschützt!!!und es sieht auch noch sportlich aus!ich kann ohne helm nicht mehr fahren,würde immer ein unwohlsein haben,beim fahren.ich hatte vor 2 jahren einen sturz und sah aus wie ein zombie-kein helm aufgehabt!das war mir eine lehre!!!


----------



## raymund (9. November 2004)

So, habe -zu Lasten des Bruttosozialproduktes - einen Teil des Threads gelesen und möchte folgende Erlebnisse beitragen:
1. Im Mai´04 bin ich auf dem Nachhauseweg mit dem Lenker o. Pedal in einem Gestrüpp hängengeblieben, daß den Radweg von der Straße trennt.
Ergebnis war ein blitzschneller Abflug bei ca. 30 km/h.
Ich bin mit der kompletten linken Seite auf den Boden geknallt, Hüfte geprellt, Ellenbogen und Hände leicht abgeschürft und...der Helm war in Stücke gebrochen. Ohne Helm hätte ich mir mit Sicherheit eine äusserst unangenehme Kopfverletzung zugezogen.

2. Mein Sohn (4) rutscht während der ersten Fahrversuche aus und landet frontal auf dem Boden. Ergebnis: nix passiert, der vordere Teil des Kinderhelms hat ihn vor einem Kopf-Bodenkontakt bewahrt. Er ist aufgestiegen und weitergeradelt.
Hätten wir ihm das Helmtragen nicht auferlegt, wäre er genauso gefallen, hätte aber eine unschöne Gesichtsverletzung davongetragen.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## foenfrisur (12. November 2004)

das ist eine äußerst sinnlose diskusion...
genau wie bei raucher vs. nichtraucher..  

aber, es werden sehr oft grad die zwei zentimeter styropor sein welche leben retten oder vor schweren kopfverletzungen schützen...und wenn es bei 100 geretteten leben nur eines ist was durch einen helm geschützt wurde, dann lohnt es sich doch schon.

ein kunde von mir ist letzte woche mit nem hund zusammengestoßen....
kein helm, schwere kopfverletzungen, intensivstation.....
erfahrener radfahrer, ist auch sportlich aktiv...allerdings immer ohne helm..
ein typischer fall von "ich brauch den eh nie..."

sowas geht in nem bruchteil von sekunden..und bei geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 30KMh marke auch sehr heftig und kraftvoll.
das rad wird abrupt gestopt...durch ein auto, baum oder sonstiges...
der fahrer wird mit 30KMh weiterbefördert...gegen ein hinderniss, boden, autoscheibe o.ä.
und da der kopf recht schwer wiegt, wird er meist ganz vorne getragen währen der flugphase...schlägt dann auch oft zuerst ein, denn arme und hände halten kaum die kinetische energie eines menschlichen körpers auf.
es wird langsamer, aber immer noch schnell genug um beschleunigungswerte jenseit des gesunden freizusetzen...

Helm....alles theorie....fragt die denen er das leben gerettet hat


----------



## brakeless (23. November 2004)

@Panzerfaust

So isses!!
 

Wenn er nicht mit helm fahren will soll ers halt lassen. Nur schade um die ganzen medizinischen kosten, die für die Allgemeinheit anfallen. Oder auch nicht (mehr).....   

Soll nicht meine Sorge sein.  

Gruß Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshSt (25. November 2004)

> Wassermann befragte 516 Radfahrer, von denen 40 (7,8%) Helme trugen. Die Frage, ob sie in den letzten 18 Monaten Stürze mit Kopfverletzungen erlebt hatten, bejahten 20% (8) der Fahrer mit Helm, aber nur 2,7% (13) der Fahrer ohne Helm.



Von mir auch noch ein Kommentar. Das da oben ist ja wohl ein minder schwerer Witz. Ein typisches Beispiel für medizinische Dr.-Arbeiten. Um eine Repräsentative und sinnvolle Aussage in einer diskreten Menge treffen zu können muss man nach Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie eine verdammt grosse Menge Leute befragen. Beispielsweise hätte man für eine Aussagekräftige Prognose der USA- Wahlen mehr als 1 Million Menschen berfragen müssen, besser wären mehr gewesen.
Und da kommt ein Dödel, der Behauptungen aufstellt anhand von 516 bzw. 20(!) personen unter einer Gemeinde von Millionen Radfahrern! Hallo?? Wer noch nicht mal einfachste Methodiken anzuwenden versteht, ist mit an Sicherheit angrenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in der Lage, aus seinen Ergebnissen sinnvolle Ergebnisse herauszuholen. So eine Studie als Argument anzuführen ist witzlos , Panikmacherei und grenzt an Inkompetenz in Bezug auf Beurteilung der Situation.


P.s.: Helm auf beim Autofahren ist verboten. Ich bin bei der Arbeit mal erwischt worden (Kam von der nordschleife auf die normale Landstrasse vorm Nürburgring). Ich habe nach einer Testfahrt vergessen, den Helm abzunehmen, die Polizei hat mich (sowie viele andere) dort herausgewunken, wir durften alle die Dinger ausziehen und Löhnen...


----------



## zipfelklatscher (25. November 2004)

nach einem zusammenprall mit einem pferd (jawohl,ein pferd), das ich mit etwa 50km/h gerammt hatte, und nachfolgendem aufprall mit dem hinterkopf auf den asphalt, zerbrach mein helm in etwa 15 teile.
ich brach mir zum glück nur einen mittelhandknochen und hatte schwere prellungen vom becken bis zu den rippen und ellbogen. aber dank meines helmes bin ich heute noch am leben.
tönt vielleicht theatralisch, aber möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie meine schädeldecke ausgesehen hätte, wenn sie, anstelle des helmes, zuerst auf den boden aufgeschlagen wäre.
für mich heisst es nicht nur seit diesem vorfall: IMMER MIT HELM

zur statistik, die JoshSt vor mir ansprach, muss vielleicht noch gesagt werden, dass sportliche fahrer eher helme tragen, und sportliche fahrer sind es auch, die eher sturzgefährdet sind, nicht die omis, die mit dem holandrad einkaufen fahren.


----------



## dubbel (6. Dezember 2004)

mal ne frage an die helmgegener: 
fahrt ihr eigentlich auch alle ohne handschuhe?
die retten ja auch kein leben.


----------



## kastel67 (6. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

die Diskussion erinnert mich an die Diskussionen mit Einführung der Gurtpflicht im Auto. Da kannte auch jeder jemanden der einen kannte der von jemanden gehörte hatte das es da mal einen gab den der Gurt getötet hat. 
Jeder darf leider für sich selbst entscheiden ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Leider darf die Allgemeinheit nicht wählen ob sie die Kosten für die Heilung, Pflege und Rente trägt oder nicht. Wenn es nach mir geht braucht keiner einen Helm zu tragen. Nur soll später niemand Mitleid von mir erwarten oder seinen Rollstuhl auf den Radweg stellen oder mir anderweitig auf den Wecker gehen. 

Gruß K67


----------



## Skajaquada (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke es ist wohl auch noch ein großer Unterschied bei den Helmtypen zu verzeichnen. Zu der Zeit in der die Statistiken gemacht wurden waren die Leichtbau CC-Helme ja auch nur´n Stück Styropor mit Plastiktüte drum. Wenn ich mir jedoch mal die heutigen Modelle ansehe haben die eine Carbon oder Kevlar-Struktur mit Elastomeren und anderen Hightech-Materialien.
Mein 800g schwerer Fullface hat bei meinem letzten kopfüber Einschlag mit knapp 50 nur leichte Schrammen gehabt, ich bloß eine "Druckstelle" über´m linken Auge.

MfG
Skajaquada


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Dezember 2004)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Diskussion erinnert mich an die Diskussionen mit Einführung der Gurtpflicht im Auto. Da kannte auch jeder jemanden der einen kannte der von jemanden gehörte hatte das es da mal einen gab den der Gurt getötet hat.
> Jeder darf leider für sich selbst entscheiden ob er einen Helm trägt oder nicht. Leider darf die Allgemeinheit nicht wählen ob sie die Kosten für die Heilung, Pflege und Rente trägt oder nicht. Wenn es nach mir geht braucht keiner einen Helm zu tragen. Nur soll später niemand Mitleid von mir erwarten oder seinen Rollstuhl auf den Radweg stellen oder mir anderweitig auf den Wecker gehen.
> ...



Unmittelbar nach Einführung der Gurtpflicht sind die Fälle mit Gesichts und Augenverletzungen an der Uni Klinik Tübingen um 95% zurückgegangen!

Ich erinnere mich an die Einführung der Gurtpflicht, der Helmpflicht für Motorräder, Kleinkrafträder und Mofas. Sinn und Unsinn wurde genauso doof diskutiert wie hier beim Fahrradhelm. Inzwischen zweifelt niemand mehr im geringsten daran, dass die beabsichtigte Wirkung erzielt wurde.

Die sportlichen Fahrer sind wegen des höheren Risikos gefährdet, die unsportlichen mindestens genauso weil diese ungelenk und schlecht im hinfallen sind.


----------



## summit (7. Dezember 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Unmittelbar nach Einführung der Gurtpflicht sind die Fälle mit Gesichts und Augenverletzungen an der Uni Klinik Tübingen um 95% zurückgegangen!


Bestreitet hier jemand die Schutzwirkung von Sicherheitsgurten?

Und Vorsicht, Studien sind hier verpönt, zumindest wenn sie nicht ins Weltbild passen, wie z.B. die ernüchternden Ergebnisse nach Einführung der Fahrradhelm-Pflicht in Australien und Neuseeland. Hab zur Abwechslung auch mal was neues aus D (Studie noch nicht veröffentlicht): _"Since cyclists are shown to have a higher risk of mid-level head trauma than all other trauma patients and *bicycle helmets seem not to be sufficient to reduce the level of head trauma* the helmets should be improved and new protection systems need to be developed."_

Im Straßenverkehr gibts für Radfahrer jedenfalls wirksamere Sicherheitsstrategien, als sich auf Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelme zu verlassen - *"Hirn statt Helm!"*





			
				Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere mich an die Einführung der Gurtpflicht, der Helmpflicht für Motorräder, Kleinkrafträder und Mofas. Sinn und Unsinn wurde genauso doof diskutiert wie hier beim Fahrradhelm. Inzwischen zweifelt niemand mehr im geringsten daran, dass die beabsichtigte Wirkung erzielt wurde.


Gurtpflicht siehe oben, bei der "beabsichtigten Wirkung" der Helmpflicht für Motorräder, Kleinkrafträder und Mofas wirds schon sehr viel schwieriger.


"doof diskutiert"  volle Zustimmung! Deshalb sollten wir uns hier aufs Biken beschränken. Ich suche nämlich nach einem Fullface: zur Auswahl stehen aktuell der "FatParts FullFace" zu EUR 59,90 bei Alpha Bikes, "Full Bravo 2" zu EUR 99,99 oder "Comp" zu 79,99 von SixSixOne bei hibike, oder der "D-RAPTOR FIBER" von Dainese zu knapp EUR 200,- (der sehr gut passen würde). Lohnt sich hier die Mehrausgabe? Weitere Empfehlungen?

Armin


----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> 1. "...bicycle helmets seem not to be sufficient to reduce the level of head traumathe helmets should be improved and new protection systems need to be developed"
> 2. Im StraÃenverkehr gibts fÃ¼r Radfahrer jedenfalls wirksamere Sicherheitsstrategien, als sich auf Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelme zu verlassen
> 3."doof diskutiert" â volle Zustimmung! Deshalb sollten wir uns hier aufs Biken beschrÃ¤nken. Ich suche nÃ¤mlich nach einem Fullface: zur Auswahl stehen aktuell der "FatParts FullFace" zu EUR 59,90 bei Alpha Bikes, "Full Bravo 2" zu EUR 99,99 oder "Comp" zu 79,99 von SixSixOne bei hibike, oder der "D-RAPTOR FIBER" von Dainese zu knapp EUR 200,- (der sehr gut passen wÃ¼rde). Lohnt sich hier die Mehrausgabe? Weitere Empfehlungen?


1. auch wenn er nicht 100% schÃ¼tzt, ist das immer noch besser als gar nix (deshalb ja meine frage: "fahrt ihr eigentlich auch alle ohne handschuhe? die retten ja auch kein leben.") 

2. und selbst wenn er 100% schÃ¼tzen wÃ¼rde, sollte man immer noch mir hirn fahren. das ist fÃ¼r mich keine frage von entweder - oder. 

3. ich kann dir einen neuwertigen salomon crossmax in schwarz anbieten - sturzfrei, leicht, schick; und geprÃ¼ft nach CE-EN1077 und ASTM F-2040


----------



## Beast44 (8. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...geprüft nach CE-EN1077 und ASTM F-2040



hey, diese prüfungsverfahren sind doch schwachsinn, hast du das vergessen?   

also ich bitte euch. zu behaupten ,dass es schwachsinnig ist, einen helm zu tragen, ist ja wohl das blödeste was man tun kann....  

und aussagen wie: ich bin mit 50km/h vom rad geflogen und mim kopf gegen nen baum geknallt, und dieser blöde helm ist kaputt gegangen und ich hab mir auch noch irgendwo weh getan." sind ja wohl auch nicht sehr sinnvoll. da können sich die leute vom sek auch sagen:"ich hatte ne schusssichere weste an. aber als der panzer auf mich geschossen hat, war ich trotzdem tot. blöde weste. freunde, zieht nie solche dinger an, die helfen nicht." (ich weis, geht nicht   ....is halt n bisschen übertrieben. will das ganze nur verdeutlichen)
für solche fälle sind denke ich solche halbschalenhelme nicht konstruiert. und ich denke, bei "normalen" unfällen wie bei 15km/h im matsch weggerutscht  und mim kopf auf n schotter gefallen oder sonst was, da sind die helme unverzichtbar und leisten wunderare dienste. 

mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. hab auch nicht alle seiten des threads gelesen....bin nicht so oft im open trails forum. wollte trotzdem mal meinen senf dazu abgeben.   

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (8. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. auch wenn er nicht 100% schützt, ist das immer noch besser als gar nix


Wieviel % schützt er, wenn unterm Strich eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz bezüglich SHT bei Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen im Straßenverkehr rauskommt?





			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb ja meine frage: "fahrt ihr eigentlich auch alle ohne handschuhe? die retten ja auch kein leben."


Bei Handschuhen fändest Du es also schon irgendwie seltsam, wenn das so vermarktet und propagiert werden würde?





			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. und selbst wenn er 100% schützen würde, sollte man immer noch mir hirn fahren. das ist für mich keine frage von entweder - oder.


Und wenn im Straßenverkehr mit Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen unterm Strich so gut wie nichts an Schutzwirkung bzw. nur eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz übrig bleibt (mal abgesehen von den Platzwunden), die wesentlichen Sicherheitsstrategien dadurch aber ins Hintertreffen geraten, verkehrspolitisch wie individuell?

Außerdem: Risiko(über)kompensation funktioniert, oder was glaubst Du, warum ich mir einen DH-Helm zulegen will 





			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ich kann dir einen neuwertigen salomon crossmax in schwarz anbieten - sturzfrei, leicht, schick; und geprüft nach CE-EN1077 und ASTM F-2040


Wie schwer ist das Teil und welche Größe? Hab ohne Buff einen 58er Schädel, da liegt der kleinere gerade so an der Grenze. Preisvorstellung?


BTW: Hat zufällig jemand zum Vergleich die *ASTM F 1952-00 * "Standard Specification for Helmets used for Downhill Mountain Bicycle Racing" und die *ASTM F 2040-02 * "Standard Specification for Helmets Used for Recreational Snow Sports" zur Hand? Auch die *DIN EN 1077 * "Helme für alpine Skiläufer" würde mich im Vergleich zur allseits bekannten DIN EN 1078 mal näher interessieren.

Armin


----------



## kastel67 (8. Dezember 2004)

Wieviel % schützt er, wenn unterm Strich eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz bezüglich SHT bei Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen im Straßenverkehr rauskommt?
Und wenn im Straßenverkehr mit Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen unterm Strich so gut wie nichts an Schutzwirkung bzw. nur eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz übrig bleibt (mal abgesehen von den Platzwunden), die wesentlichen Sicherheitsstrategien dadurch aber ins Hintertreffen geraten, verkehrspolitisch wie individuell?

Außerdem: Risiko(über)kompensation funktioniert, oder was glaubst Du, warum ich mir einen DH-Helm zulegen will 

Wie schwer ist das Teil und welche Größe? Hab ohne Buff einen 58er Schädel, da liegt der kleinere gerade so an der Grenze. Preisvorstellung?



Moin,

hallo Armin Mann bist echt ein lustiges Kerlchen! Erst wetterst Du über die Leichtbauhelme, wenn Du dann aber einen Helm angeboten bekommst ist die erste Frage die Du stellst "Wie schwer ist das Teil"! Glaubst Du wirklich das ein ultraleichter Vollvisier Helm mehr Schutzwirkung hat als eine Halbschale. Oder willst Du mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen dass Du die Frage nur gestellt hast weil Du einen Helm unter 3 kg ablehnst. Außerdem ist es nicht verboten auf einem Fahrrad einen Motorradhelm zutragen.
Ich kann jeden nur empfehlen einen Helm zutragen, egal welchen! Außer man besitzt einen Organspendeausweis! Dann tut man wenigsten etwas für das Allgemeinwohl. Radfahrer Organe sind sehr gefragt!!

Gruß k67


----------



## summit (9. Dezember 2004)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Armin Mann bist echt ein lustiges Kerlchen! Erst wetterst Du über die Leichtbauhelme, wenn Du dann aber einen Helm angeboten bekommst ist die erste Frage die Du stellst "Wie schwer ist das Teil"! Glaubst Du wirklich das ein ultraleichter Vollvisier Helm mehr Schutzwirkung hat als eine Halbschale. Oder willst Du mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen dass Du die Frage nur gestellt hast weil Du einen Helm unter 3 kg ablehnst. Außerdem ist es nicht verboten auf einem Fahrrad einen Motorradhelm zutragen.


Sorry kastel67, aber Du leidest offensichtlich unter Verfolgungswahn.
Tut ja irgendwie jeder, auf seine Weise   


Ich hab halt meinen Einsatzbereich sowie ein Budget und zum Vergleich die Normen, Gewicht, Passform, Belüftung, Blickfeld... Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich sogar recht, emotionslose Fragen nach diesen Kriterien sind in diesem threat wohl fehl am Platz.

Armin


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel % schützt er, wenn unterm Strich eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz bezüglich SHT bei Leichtbau-Halbschalen-Fahrradhelmen im Straßenverkehr rauskommt?


eben. weder handschuhe noch helme schützen 100% vor einem SHT. trotzdem schützen sie. 
und ich hab mich schon so aufgemault, dass der helm meinen schädel vor schlimmerem bewahrt hat. 
deshalb immer mit helm. 

-------


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Handschuhen fändest Du es also schon irgendwie seltsam, wenn das so vermarktet und propagiert werden würde?


sowohl beim helm als auch bei den handschuhen kann man die propaganda ignorieren. 
ich argumentiere nicht mit werbeaussagen, sondern mit meiner erfahrung. 

-------


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> ...so gut wie nichts an Schutzwirkung bzw. nur eine neutrale Wirkungsbilanz übrig bleibt (mal abgesehen von den Platzwunden), die wesentlichen Sicherheitsstrategien dadurch aber ins Hintertreffen geraten, verkehrspolitisch wie individuell?


schutz vor platzwunden find ich schon wichtig, 
und die verkehrspolitik hat nicht mit meiner meinung über helme zu tun. 


-------


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schwer ist das Teil und welche Größe? Hab ohne Buff einen 58er Schädel, da liegt der kleinere gerade so an der Grenze. Preisvorstellung?


werde ich mal nachmessen / wiegen etc., schick dir ne PM.
bild kann ich auch machen. 


-------


			
				Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufällig jemand zum Vergleich die *ASTM F 1952-00 * "Standard Specification for Helmets used for Downhill Mountain Bicycle Racing" und die *ASTM F 2040-02 * "Standard Specification for Helmets Used for Recreational Snow Sports" zur Hand? Auch die *DIN EN 1077 * "Helme für alpine Skiläufer" würde mich im Vergleich zur allseits bekannten DIN EN 1078 mal näher interessieren.


hmmm... ich befürchte inzwischen nicht mehr. 
hab mich mal damit beschäftigt, die sachen aber auf nem anderen (toten) rechner.


----------



## Super-Moto (2. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre seit Jahren Supermoto(überwiegend Renntrainings) und habe bereits zigfache Unfallerfahrung(bleibt mal nicht aus im Grenzbereich). Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt glaube das der Helm mir, bei meinen Stürzen, das Leben gerettet hat(obwaohl ein Motorradhelm dies mit Sicherheit könnte), so hat er mit Sicherheit einige Wochen Krankenhausaufenthalt verhindert.

Bei einem Sturz wurde ich mal nach einem wegrutschendem Vorderrad bei ca. 100kmh unters Motorrad eingeklemmt und Kopfüber ca 30Meter mitgeschleift.
Der Helm hatte vom rechten Ohr über die gesamte hintere Kopfhälfte bis hin zum linken Ohr,  handflächengroße und sehr tiefe Schleifspuren. Ohne Helm hätte es mir mit sicherheit die gesamte Kopfhaut und teile des Schädelknochens weggeraspelt.

Also, auch wenn ein Fahrradhelm nicht unbedingt Leben retten kann, so kann er zumindest teilweise Schmerzen verhindern. Mir persöhnlich reicht das aus um einen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## Moonbeamer (2. April 2005)

Wenn Ihr Euch mal die Jahreszahl unter den Berichten anseht, werdet Ihr sehen, dass diese alle älter als 10 Jahre sind.


Was würdet Ihr auf Bike-Test oder Bike-Berichte von vor 10 Jahren geben?



Eben drumm!   Nichts!

Desshalb vergesst diesen Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebot (13. April 2005)

Moin,

Ich wolt hier nur mal sagen, das ich Helme für absolut sinvoll halte...

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich einen Sturz mit schmerzhaften Folgen:

3 Kopfplatzwunden
1 Platzwunde am Kinn
Schürfwunden am Kopf und im Gesicht

Früher war ich auch immer der Meinung, das ich keinen Helm brauch aber seit diesem Moment fahr ich nurnoch mit Fullface-Helm. 

Letztendlich muss jedoch jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob mit oder ohne Helm. Schaden kann er auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. April 2005)

Sollen die, die über zu wenig Gehirn verfügen, ruhig ohne Helm fahren ! Die Natur wird diese Fehlentwicklung durch natürliche Selektion korrigieren 

Am besten lassen diese verwirrten Geister auch beim Autofahren den Gurt weg. Schließlich finden sich auch hier genügen Argumente ...


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen die, die über zu wenig Gehirn verfügen, ruhig ohne Helm fahren ! Die Natur wird diese Fehlentwicklung durch natürliche Selektion korrigieren
> 
> Am besten lassen diese verwirrten Geister auch beim Autofahren den Gurt weg. Schließlich finden sich auch hier genügen Argumente ...


 
Gute darvinistische Einstellung.   

Das Problem ist nur, dass Unfälle mit oder ohne Todesfolge eben nicht nur das Opfer betreffen, sondern eben auch meistens vermeidbaren Schmerz und finanzielle Einbußen bei Familie und Gesellschaft verursachen.  

Insofern ist es eben nicht nur Privatsache.  

VG Martin


----------



## Muffin (19. April 2005)

Jeder der ohne Helm fährt muss bedenken, dass er nicht nur die Verantwortung für sich selbst trägt sondern auch die für seine Familie.

Jeder kleine Fahrfehler kann dich ohne Helm überspitzt ausgedrückt zum Krüppel machen. Jeder der behauptet er fahre gut und sicher und passe auf das er nicht stürze kann auch durch das verschulden Fremder oder durch andere unwägbarkeiten zufall gebracht werden. Ist zwar jetzt eine andere Baustelle, verdeutlicht aber den Sachzusammenhang sehr gut. Eine Arbeitskollegin wurde beim Skifahren von einem Angetrunkenen umgefahren, nach Aussage der Ärzte währe sie jetzt wahrscheinlich Tot hätte sie keinen Helm getragen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie sich die Frau oder Freundin eines "ohne Helm ist geil" Bikers fühlt wenn sie seinen Kinderen mitteilen muss das der Papa jetzt geistig behindert ist. Ich verstehe nicht wieso jemand überhaupt auf die Idee kommt ohne Helm zufahren, jeder hatt die Verantwortung selber auf sich aufzupassen aber er hatt dabei auch an andere zu denken die von solch einer Entscheidung mit betroffen währen.


----------



## Männix (20. April 2005)

Die einzige Frage für mich ist in diesem Zusammenhang diese:
Nehme ich einen normalen Helm, der qualitativ natürlich in Ordnung ist, oder fahre ich mit einem "Full-Face-Helm", und wann lohnt sich ein solcher Helm.

Ist so ein Teil bei einem engagierten CC-Hobbyfahrer schon angebracht oder eher überdimensioniert?
Lohnt sich die Anschaffung nur für die Downhiller?


----------



## Mathok (24. April 2005)

ich kann mich nur anschließen. - IMMER mit helm !!!

hatte diesen donnerstag einen sturz. der helm ist am hinterkopf in zwei teile zerbrochen, dem kopf fehlt gar nichts außer ganz leichten kopfschmerzen ist alles bestens.

und zu diesen ganzen pseudo wissenschaftilichen beweisen am anfang   und der geliebten physik - super  

übrigens:
*90% aller menschen die in schulen amok rennen haben in der stunde davor brot gegessen - also verbietet das brot!!
oder
*1 kalorie = 1 energie einheit für den körper. der körper verbrennt ein jule energie um ein gramm um ein grad zu erwährmen (wissenschaftlich erwiesen!). esse ich also ein eis, dass vielleicht 500 kalorien hat, null grad kalt ist und 400 gramm wiegt, so verbrennt der körper um das eis auf körpertemperatur zu bringen 400*35=14000 energie. er nimmt aber nur 500 zu sich - also nehmen wir beim eis essen 13500 kalorien ab.  

lasst sie doch alle ohne helm fahren dann haben wir solche themen bald nicht mehr


----------



## Bartacula (2. Mai 2005)

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber will einfach mal meine erfahrungen preisgeben.....

http://www.quednow.de/Bartacula/demolition-bike.JPG

da bin ich mit geschätzten 50-60km/h(auf sardinien gings auch mal gut bergab)gegen nen felsen(ich schätz den mal auf 70*70*70cm)
gebrettert weil mir das vorderrad ausgerissen is....
hatte zwar auch "nur" ne halbschale aufm kopf aber war heilfroh drüber....
will nicht wissen wie mein kopf aussähe wäre er ohne den helm auf dem stein gelandet....


----------



## Hardcoregamer (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich habe leider schon 3 Kopfverletzungen miterleben müssen, wo ich Erste Hilfe leisten mußte...

Mir reichts... Helmpflicht sollte es langsam mal geben.

Wißt ihr wie toll das ist, wenn man einer Mutter Erste Hilfe leisten muß, die ohnmächtig neben ihren Kindern liegt??????

Tolle Sache. Die Kinder hatten Helme auf. Die Eltern nicht.

Und sowas wäre mit Helm auf jeden Fall glimpflicher abgelaufen.

Ich habe selbst auch schon Stürze gehabt wo ich um den Helm froh war...


Gruß
Hardcoregamer


----------



## Dorli (3. Mai 2005)

Wer beim Biken jedesmal so fährt dass er wissentlich seine Gesundheit und vielleicht sogar sein Leben riskiert, dem hilft auch kein Helm. Also lass ihn weg, es gibt anscheinend sowieso kein Hirn was zu schützen wäre. Solange Du nur Dich selbst gefährtest ist das ok so. Möchte Dir jedenfalls nicht hinterm Steuer auf der Autobahn begegnen. Sorry, aber mehr fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Markus Schlapp (3. Mai 2005)

Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welchen pseudowissenschaftlichen und pseudointellektuellen "Argumenten" gegen Helme gewettert wird.....
Es scheint schon fast professionell, mit welcher Hartnäckigkeit sich hier manchereiner selbst in die Tasche lügt.

Das heutige Fahrradhelme noch lange nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind, dürfte jedem klar sein, aber sie sind mit Sicherheit besser als nichts und werden in Zukunft bestimmt noch besser! Und wenn sie bei einem Kopfaufprall "nur" darüber entscheiden, ob ich noch alleine pinkeln kann, oder fremde Hilfe dafür brauche....hat er ja wohl seinen Zweck schon erfüllt!

Ich will beim besten Willen nicht einsehen, warum meine Kinder ohne oder mit einem schwerst behinderten Vater aufwachsen sollen, nur weil der sich zu cool für nen Helm vorkam.....die finden es nämlich am "coolsten", wenn ich mit ihnen spielen, reden und einfach gesund für sie da sein kann!

Mit Helm *UND* Hirn;-)
LG
Headeater

P.S.
Schon mal ausgerechnet, bei welcher Geschwindigkeit der Kopf OHNE Helm die 300 g überschreitet?! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Mai 2005)

Oha, das ist ja mal ein richtig krasser Thread. Habe zwar nur die erste Seite und ein bischen zwischendurch gelesen, aber das reicht schon...


----------



## Jeremy (3. Mai 2005)

Bartacula schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber will einfach mal meine erfahrungen preisgeben.....
> 
> http://www.quednow.de/Bartacula/demolition-bike.JPG
> 
> ...




hey, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Du dich ohne Helm vieleicht nicht gnadenlos Deiner Selbstüberschätzung hingegeben hättest?  

Um es klar zu sagen, Helme sind GUT, aber man benötigt ihn mit sicherheit nicht bei jeder Fahrt.

Wenn ich das immer lese... "wenn ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt hätte*heul*" blabla blubb etc.
Warum lese ich nicht mal: wenn ich meinem fahrerischen Können entsprechend angepasst gefahren wäre oder wenn ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt hätte, wäre ich wohl nicht so leichtsinnig gewesen.
Ist schon komisch...  

Kleines Beispiel:
Ich erlebe es leider fast jedes WE, dass Eltern ihre Kiddies, welche nebenbei bemerkt, ebenso wie die Eltern, null Ahnung vom Fahren abseits befestigter Wege haben, einfach mal so über die Piste gejagt werden.... sitzend versteht sich, nette Überschläge, nahe am Genickbruch & Gesichtspizza etc sind keine Seltenheit. Ich kann kaum beschreiben welche Agressionen in mir als Vater, gegenüber diesem verantwortungslosem Verhalten hoch kommen.  
Die klugen Eltern kommen dann noch mit der alten Weisheit hey, am besten machst du das direkt nochmal Deren Motto scheint zu sein: Alles egal, der Jung hat ja den 5 Euro Aldi Deckel auf der Murmel, wird schon schief gehen!   
Genau wie die Radler, die im Strassenverkehr meinen, sie fahren einen LKW und auf "ihr Recht" bestehen.

Ich könnte schwören, dass die vor dieser Helm-Manie niemals auf die Idee gekommen wären, Ihre Kinder so unbedacht in den Abgrund zu schicken. Die wären ohne Helm selbst wohl auch nicht freiwillig darunter gerauscht. 

Da ich direkten Straßenverkehr generell meide, gibt es für mich persönlch mal abgesehen von DH-Action, ggf noch beim extremen dirten, keine Verwendung für die Narrenkappen. 
Knieschoner hingegen trage ich fast immer.

Helmplicht? tragt doch eure Teile, werdet glücklich dabei, fühlt euch sicher und cool  und seid endlich still. 
Es geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, von diesen 100% durchgestylten Juppie-Fläschchen mit Cannondales, am Dirt angesabbelt zu werden, 
wo denn mein Helm sei und ob ich am falschen Ende gespart hätte....
wenn es dann ums Fahren geht, herrscht plötzlich Stille


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (3. Mai 2005)

Ah, ein Helm-Thread!

Ich habe nicht alle 270 Beiträge gelesen, dauert ja ewig. Meine Meinung zu dem Thema hab ich schon mal gepostet:
Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es mit Helm auf dem Rad gefährlicher ist, als ohne. Das gilt höchstens für das Klettergerüst aufm Spielplatz. Dass ein Helm nicht bei jedem Sturz etwas nützt, ist klar. Dass ein Aufprall des Kopfes durch einen Helm vermindert wird, muss ich nicht durch mathematische Formeln nachweisen, das ist praktische Physik. 

Alle diese Erkenntnisse rechtfertigen in meinen Augen aber in keinster Weise eine allgemeine Helmpflicht. 
Die Statistiken, auf die im ersten thread hingewiesen wird, könnt ihr übrigens vergessen. Da kommt zuverlässig das raus, was der Auftraggeber haben will.


----------



## Simmal (3. Mai 2005)

@ Jeremy

Wozu trägst Du Knieschoner???? N paar Schürfwunden oder ne Beule am Knie sind doch nich so schlimm oder? 
An der Birne isses ja wohl auch nich schlimm. 

Ach noch was, verleiten dich deine Knieschoner zu besonnener Fahrweise?

Und an alle anderen: 
Selbst wenn ein Helm nur eine Gehirnerschütterung oder ne Platzwunde verhindert, war er sein Geld schon dreimal wert! Mit sowas is man locker drei Tage bis ne Woche krank geschrieben. Ein Helm kostet durchschnittlich 70-100, überlegt euch mal was ihr durch ne Woche Krankgeschrieben sein an Volkswirtschaftlichem Schaden verursacht!! Oder denkt, wenn ihr schon so Egoistisch seid nur mal an euren Verdienstausfall....ach ne, da muss ja euer Arbeitgeber leider weiter zahlen, denn Dummheit is ja in Deutschland leider nicht strafbar.


----------



## Hardcoregamer (3. Mai 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> hey, schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Du dich ohne Helm vieleicht nicht gnadenlos Deiner Selbstüberschätzung hingegeben hättest?
> 
> Um es klar zu sagen, Helme sind GUT, aber man benötigt ihn mit sicherheit nicht bei jeder Fahrt.
> 
> ...



Schon mal überlegt das manche das gewisse Risiko lieben...
Wer wie riskant fährt (zumindest wenn er nur sich gefährdet) sollte wohl jeder selbst entscheiden können. Außerdem kann man nicht alles berücksichtigen was eventuell passieren kann.

Außerdem suggerierst Du das man, sobald man einen Helm aufsetzt, automatisch schneller und riskanter fährt.

Das ist doch Blödsinn. Man fährt im Normalfall wie vorher... Nur eben mit Helm sicherer.

Dazu kommt noch das man bei Rennen wohl lieber mal eine Schramme in Kauf nimmt um nach vorne zu fahren...


Gruß
Hardcoregamer


----------



## Hardcoregamer (3. Mai 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte schwören, dass die vor dieser Helm-Manie niemals auf die Idee gekommen wären, Ihre Kinder so unbedacht in den Abgrund zu schicken. Die wären ohne Helm selbst wohl auch nicht freiwillig darunter gerauscht.



Nu übertreib ma bitte nicht so...



> Da ich direkten Straßenverkehr generell meide, gibt es für mich persönlch mal abgesehen von DH-Action, ggf noch beim extremen dirten, keine Verwendung für die Narrenkappen.
> Knieschoner hingegen trage ich fast immer.



ohne Worte... Manche kapierens einfach nicht...


----------



## Jeremy (3. Mai 2005)

Simmal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jeremy
> 
> Wozu trägst Du Knieschoner???? N paar Schürfwunden oder ne Beule am Knie sind doch nich so schlimm oder?
> An der Birne isses ja wohl auch nich schlimm.
> ...



Nein, sie verleiten mich zu rein garnichts, da ich stets weiss wo meine Grenzen sind und ich diese auch uneigeschränkt akzeptiere, bzw. mir dann 
die angemessene Zeit zum üben einräume, um diese zu überwinden. 
Abgesehen davon ist der Padaleinschlag der Beartraps ins Schienebein auf die Dauer so etwas angenehmer, besonders wenn man täglich mehrere Stunden mit dem Bike rummoscht!

Deine 2-deutige Ansage mit Schurfwunden an Bein und Kopf kannst Du Dir also sparen, oder hab ich da was in den falschen Hals bekommen? 

Mir jedenfalls stoßen die Typen, die meinen nach ´nem Jahr radeln schon alles machen zu müssen oder zu können, übelst auf. 0% Style, 100% Risiko...
Es reicht halt nicht aus DAS tolle Bike und DIE tollen Klamotten zu kaufen, welche im Bike Mag angepriesen werden, SCHADE    

In weit über 10 Jahren aktivem Vollkontakt-Kampfsport, habe ich das Fallen schon von Kindesbeinen an gelernt und automatisiert, was sicherlich nicht unverwundbar macht aber immerhin dafür sorgt, das man nicht wie ein Spast, ständig auf die Hirse fällt. 

Ich weiss nur eins, zuviele Leute sind heutzutage der Meinung extremsport betreiben zu müssen anstatt Fuppes o.ä zu spielen, weils ja ach so cool ist! Nur das ist das Problem, nicht der Helm oder sonst was. Ein Profi weiss eh wann Protektoren angesagt sind. 

so long


----------



## Jeremy (3. Mai 2005)

Hardcoregamer schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal überlegt das manche das gewisse Risiko lieben...
> Wer wie riskant fährt (zumindest wenn er nur sich gefährdet) sollte wohl jeder selbst entscheiden können. Außerdem kann man nicht alles berücksichtigen was eventuell passieren kann.
> 
> Außerdem suggerierst Du das man, sobald man einen Helm aufsetzt, automatisch schneller und riskanter fährt.
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!

Man kann nicht alles, was passieren kann berücksichtigen, aber SEHR viel!
Das hängt zum einem mit dem Können und zum anderen mit der Fähigkeit sich selbst genau einschätzen zu können ab.

"Wer wie riskant fährt (zumindest wenn er nur sich gefährdet) sollte wohl jeder selbst entscheiden können" 
Keinesfalls, jemand der Kopflos ins verderben rast hat in dem Sport nichts verloren. 


Ich trage auch des öfteren einen Helm, aber wirklich auch nur dann wenn ich es für angemessen halte - die Fahrt zum Bäcker zählt sicherlich nicht dazu!

Das Beispiel mit dem Rennen ist wohl etwas daneben. Kein Profi wird auf Protektoren im Renneinsatz verzichten wollen selbst wenn er dürfte, Verletzungspausen sind nicht gerade so beliebt, weisst Du?!?


----------



## kh-cap (4. Mai 2005)

@jeremy

eine frage: trägt dein kind/er einen helm im straßenverkehr oder auch nur bei echter gefahr?

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (4. Mai 2005)

was für ein toller thread  auch wenn ich nicht (annähernd) alle Beiträge gelesen habe.

Festzuhalten bleibt doch zunächst mal: es gibt keine Helmpflicht, jeder entscheidet für sich.

Der Link am Anfang führt allerdings zu Beiträgen, die teilweise regelrecht hanebüchen argumentieren. Zudem scheint die SAche schon älter zu sein. Da wird auf Studien und Helme von vor 10 Jahren verwiesen. Hat es seitdem keinen Fortschritt gegeben?

So stürze denn jeder nach seiner eigenen Facon 

Öcsi


----------



## Hardcoregamer (4. Mai 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!
> 
> Man kann nicht alles, was passieren kann berücksichtigen, aber SEHR viel!
> Das hängt zum einem mit dem Können und zum anderen mit der Fähigkeit sich selbst genau einschätzen zu können ab.
> ...



Das hat nichts mit kopflos zu tun. Wenn man eben gerne am Limit fährt bleibt es nicht aus das mal was schief geht. Das ist unumgänglich. Und das Limit erfährt man sich eben nicht ausschließlich im Rennen (wenn man denn welche fährt). 

Ob man sich dem höheren Risiko hingibt, darüber sollte man sich wohl vorher Gedanken machen. 

Viele fahren eben gerne am Limit. 



> Ich trage auch des öfteren einen Helm, aber wirklich auch nur dann wenn ich es für angemessen halte - die Fahrt zum Bäcker zählt sicherlich nicht dazu!



Das hat sich die Mutter die ich ohnmächtig (neben ihren Kindern) von einem Krankenwagen habe abholen lassen, wohl auch Gedacht...



> Das Beispiel mit dem Rennen ist wohl etwas daneben. Kein Profi wird auf Protektoren im Renneinsatz verzichten wollen selbst wenn er dürfte, Verletzungspausen sind nicht gerade so beliebt, weisst Du?!?



Ja stimmt, das war auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt...
Das war eher auf das besonnene fahren in einem Rennen bezogen 

Normalerweise sage ich ja auch:"Soll jeder machen was er will"... aber ich habe mehrfach Kopfverletzungen von anderen Bikern ohne Helm miterlebt. Es war nie ein Fahrer mit Helm dabei... Die sind nämlich einfach aufgestanden und weitergefahren. Was mich dabei mehr als stört, ist das die anderen die Dummheit der nicht behelmten Fahrern ausbaden müssen...

Und ich laße nunmal niemanden liegen wenn er Hilfe braucht. Im Gegensatz zu leider sehr vielen anderen...


Gruß
Hardcoregamer


----------



## Jeremy (4. Mai 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> @jeremy
> 
> eine frage: trägt dein kind/er einen helm im straßenverkehr oder auch nur bei echter gefahr?
> 
> kh-cap



das ist keine Frage, sondern eine Unterstellung, kh-cOp...

grrr... was ich alles wieder gelöscht hab   

Wie wäre es mit einer Kuhglockenpflicht für Fußgänger, so kann man diese dann schon meterweit hören, bevor es eventuell zu einer Kollision kommen könnte.


----------



## Jean S (27. Mai 2005)

Oh Mann oh Mann.....

Ich trage immer Helm und fordere meine Kinder auch dazu auf.

Ich wollte etwas zum Thema Statistiken los werden:

(Nur ein Beispiel, die Werte sind reine Fiktion)

Von den Autounfällen sind 40% durch Alkoholkonsum bedingt.

Also sind 60% (=100-40) der Unfälle durch nüchterne Fahrer verursacht.

(Trug-)Schluß: Leute trinkt dann habt ihr "nur" 40% Unfallrisiko;
Ohne saufen seid ihr bei 60% Risiko.


So oder ähnlich wird argumentiert.

Schwachsinn


----------



## bluemuc (27. Mai 2005)

wer den sinn eines helms in frage stellt, hat versäumt oder nicht gelernt, das schützenswerte innerhalb seines schädels zu benutzen.


----------



## Principia (27. Mai 2005)

nur mal so als beispiel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (27. Mai 2005)

Hier eine kleine Story:

Letztens habe ich mir mit einer bis dato unbekannten Person ein kleines Bergrennen geliefert, nach dem Finish sind wir dann gemeinsam weitergefahren, da die Zielorte dicht bei einander liegen.

Nach einer Weile sprach ich ihn auf seinen fehlenden Helm an, worauf er sagte, dass er den "vergessen" habe (sehr offensichtlich). Er würde eigentlich nur in Italien einen tragen, da dies dort Pflicht sei. Hier störe der ihn nur...

Und was soll ich Euch sagen, ca. 300 Meter weiter *schwör* ist der dann an einer unscheinbaren Stelle wg. einem aus dem Boden ragenden Stein gestürzt.
Er ist zwar nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, aber da kann man mal sehen, wie schnell sowas passieren kann. 


Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen, ihn nochmal fast gehässig auf den fehlenden Helm anzusprechen: "Siehste, das kann schneller passieren als Du denkst!"


----------



## el_largo (30. Mai 2005)

ich sach nur : ALS APPALLIKER SIEHSTE ECHT ******** AUS! darum hab ich meinen HELM AUFM KOPF! dort wo er hingehört!
oder hast du im wald gleich jemanden dabei der dich beatmen kann und deine Gehinzellen mit Sauerstoff versorgt??


----------



## el_largo (30. Mai 2005)

ich weiss jetzt nicht wer diesen hirnverbrannten thread geschrieben hat aber ich habe ihn gerade in einem zitat gelesen: von wegen immer knieprotektoren aber nie helm denn ein DH fraktionist braucht eh keinen helm da kein strassenverkehr und so weiter

boah!!! du lieber autor! hattest wohl schon mehrere stürze auf den kopf oder ? angefangen als kind vom wickeltisch!?

naja seis drum
jeder schütze seinen eigenen grind (das ist bei den hühnern der kopf!)

wenn es in deinem knie mehr zu schützen gibt als in deinem kopf... ran an die protektoren!


----------



## kh-cap (30. Mai 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> das ist keine Frage, sondern eine Unterstellung, kh-cOp...
> 
> grrr... was ich alles wieder gelöscht hab
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Kuhglockenpflicht für Fußgänger, so kann man diese dann schon meterweit hören, bevor es eventuell zu einer Kollision kommen könnte.



ich habe die frage nicht als polizist, sondern als vater gestellt.
meine kinder, ebenso ich und meine frau, tragen IMMER helm. ich gehe da nach dem "vorbildprinzip" und der erklärung warum es überheblich ist zu denken, dass man alles im griff hat. nicht nur die eigenen fähigkeiten entscheiden über den gespaltenen schädel. 
und es nützt wenig, wenn man sabbernd versucht sein resthirn soweit zu aktivieren, um sich zu fragen, warum das arschl... in seinem auto einen übersehen konnte oder man das loch übersehen hatte, wordurch man gestürzt und mit dem kopf auf die bordsteinkante aufgehauen war.

das dann zum abschluß noch eine geistige hochleistung deinerseits erfolg (was eine echte unterstellung ist) war mir fast klar.
ich fordere keine helmpflicht, bin aber dafür, dass bei unfällen ohne helm und kopfverletzungen, die radfahrer analog einem autofahrer der den gurt nicht anlegt behandelt werden (versicherungsrechtlich).

kh-cap


----------



## trauntaler (31. Mai 2005)

Neuer Fahrrad-Helmtest!

Zipfelmützen sind beim Radeln sicherer als Helme. Das belegt der Test am Münchner Olympiaturm. 

Zipfelmütze





Fahrradhelm





Testgelände





Es wurden der Helm und die Mütze aus gleicher Höhe bei gleichen Bedingungen fallen gelassen. Ergebnis: Der Helm war kaputt und die Mütze nicht. Der Helm ging also alleine durch sein Eigengewicht kaputt, nicht auszudenken was mit Helm passiert wenn ein 75kg schwerer Fahrer sich darunter schützen versucht. 






*kurz nachdenken*





So wird hier argumentiert. Wenn mir ein Helm auch nur einen Bruchteil von Verletzungen ersparen kann macht es doch schon Sinn.  Ich bin ganz klar für Helme!

MfG Stefan


----------



## dubbel (31. Mai 2005)

das war sicher eine NASA-zipfelmütze aus der weltraumforschung mit aerospace materialien.


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

trauntaler schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Fahrrad-Helmtest!
> 
> Zipfelmützen sind beim Radeln sicherer als Helme. Das belegt der Test am Münchner Olympiaturm.
> 
> ...


 



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das war sicher eine NASA-zipfelmütze aus der weltraumforschung mit aerospace materialien.


 
Das Problem ist doch einfach nur folgendes, dass wir uns während eines Sturzes vor dem Aufprall nicht in eine Zipfelmütze transformieren können.  

"Scotty, beam me up to Zipfelmütze!"  

VG Martin

PS: Solange das mit der Transformation nicht funktioniert, verzichte ich nicht auf meinen Helm.


----------



## bluemuc (31. Mai 2005)

.... da ist sie doch, die lösung:

zipfelmütze über den helm ziehen! 

schützt den helm und tarnt eitle helmverweigerer......


----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> .... da ist sie doch, die lösung:
> 
> zipfelmütze über den helm ziehen!
> 
> schützt den helm und tarnt eitle helmverweigerer......


 
Um es mit Obi (Wahn ) zu sagen:

Genial einfach, einfach genial.  

VG Martin


----------



## Pedalritter (25. Juni 2005)

Rhein-Zeitung vom 23.06.05

MOUNTAINBIKER KOLLIDIERT MIT REH 


"In Höhe der "EISERNEN HAND" bei Wolken ist gestern Nachmittag ein Mountainbiker auf der L52 mit einem Reh zusammengeprallt und schwerverletzt worden  . Der in Richtung Koblenz fahrende Mann sah das aus dem Wald laufende Tier zu spät , es es kam zur Kollision . Der HELM des Mannes zerbrach beim Unfall , verhinderte aber lebensgefährliche Verletzungen . Ein Autofahrer war Zeuge des Unfalls. "

Also ist ein Helm doch sehr von nutzen auch wenn es richtig HEISS ist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Juni 2005)

1. Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, da ich gegen staatliche Bevormundung bin.

2. Ich bin für das Tragen von Helmen, da ein Helm immer mehr schützt, als keiner.


Irren ist menschlich. Menschen sind nun einmal nur unzulängliche Wesen, welche mit mehr oder minder unterschiedlicher Häufigkeit Fehler machen. Deshalb kommt es beim Radfahren immer wieder zu Unfällen und Stürzen und kein noch so guter Fahrer kann sich von einem eventuellen Unfall freisprechen. 
Aus diesem Grund kann ich Leute nicht verstehen, die beim Ausüben ihres Freizeitsports keinen Helm tragen, denn niemand ist vor einem Fehler und damit einem Sturz gefeit.


Im Falle eine Falles wird der Kopf sogar mit dem schlechtesten Helm stets besser geschützt sein, als ohne selbigen. Deshalb ist es in jedem Fall von Vorteil, seinen Kopf durch einen Helm zu schützen. Alleine durch das nichtvorhandensein von Nachteilen, müsste normal jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es sinnvoller ist, einen Helm zu tragen, als davon abzusehen.
Wem der Schutz eines Standart-Fahhradhelms nicht genügt, der möge doch ein stabileres Modell oder gar einen Integralhelm tragen.
Die Aussage, "Der Helm hat einen zu geringen Schutzeffekt, deshalb sehe ich vom Tragen ganz ab", ist in sich widersprüchlich. Welche Belastungsgrenze müsste denn ein Helm aushalten, damit dieser uneinsichtige Personenkreis sich geneigt sieht, einen Helm auch zu benutzen?


Nicht das Tragen eines Helmes ist der Grund für ein trügerisches Gefühl der Sicherheit, sondern die Selbstüberschätzung der eigenen Fähigkeiten. Man verunglückt nicht durch das Tragen des Helmes, sondern durch das verkennen der Situation.
Ein Radfahrer wird mit Helm, wie auch ohne Helm, stets so fahren, wie es seinem Naturell an Risikobewußtsein ohnehin bereits entspricht.
Ängstlichere Naturen werden eine Abfahrt selbst mit Helm langsamer nehmen, als ein wagemutiger Fahrer ohne Helm. Durch das Benutzen eines Helmes wird die Persönlichkeitsstruktur des Trägers nicht verändert. Ein vorsichtiger Fahrer wird durch einen Helm nicht zum rücksichtslosen Raser und umgekehrt.


----------



## lifter (26. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, da ich gegen staatliche Bevormundung bin.



manchmal muss man aber zu seinem "glück" gezwungen werden.... es gibt ja auch die gurtpflicht beim auto....


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Juni 2005)

Offtopic:



			
				lifter schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal muss man aber zu seinem "glück" gezwungen werden.... es gibt ja auch die gurtpflicht beim auto....




Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber ab wann sollte der Staat anfangen, in das Privatleben der Bürger einzugreifen? Am Ende gibt es dann die Helmpflicht für das Spazierengehen und den staatlich verordneten Essensplan mit genau fünf Mahlzeiten täglich zu je 450 kcal.

Ich mag es nicht, wenn das Leben von vorne bis hinten mit Regeln, Verboten und Geboten durchgeplant und zugepflastert ist.


----------



## Markus Schlapp (26. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, da ich gegen staatliche Bevormundung bin.




Irgendwie ist das doch schitzophren......

Wenn jemand ohne Helm absteigt und auf dem Kopf landet verursacht er deutlich höhere Kosten, die von der Allgemeinheit (ohne deren Einverständnis!) bezahlt werden müssen..... Das heisst doch, dass eben diese Leute ungefragt auch in Deinen und meinen Geldbeutel greifen.
Also vom Staat willst Du Dich nicht bevormunden lassen, aber von ein paar Knallern, die meinen Ihre Freiheit sei das höchste Gut, lässt Du Dir indirekt vorschreiben für was Du Dein Geld ausgibst....beindruckend!
Meine Kontonummer teil ich Dir per mail mit, ich möchte nämlich meine Freiheit in einem 4-Wochen-Spanien-Urlaub geniessen... ;-)

Ich bin auch gegen eine Helmpflicht, aber nur für Leute, die genug Bargeld dabei haben, um die höheren Krankenhaus und Therapiekosten selbst tragen zu können! Siehst mal, wie wertvoll Freiheit sein kann....


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Juni 2005)

headeater schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das doch schitzophren......
> 
> Wenn jemand ohne Helm absteigt und auf dem Kopf landet verursacht er deutlich höhere Kosten, die von der Allgemeinheit (ohne deren Einverständnis!) bezahlt werden müssen..... Das heisst doch, dass eben diese Leute ungefragt auch in Deinen und meinen Geldbeutel greifen.
> Also vom Staat willst Du Dich nicht bevormunden lassen, aber von ein paar Knallern, die meinen Ihre Freiheit sei das höchste Gut, lässt Du Dir indirekt vorschreiben für was Du Dein Geld ausgibst....beindruckend!
> ...





Nein, ich finde das nicht schizophren. Und außerdem hast du ja bereits die naheliegende Lösung aufgezeigt.
Es wird keine Helmpflicht eingeführt, sondern Risikosportarten werden von den Sozialleistungen abgekoppelt, ganz simpel. Gegen Sportverletzungen muss man sich dann privat versichern oder die Kosten aus eigener Tasche finanzieren.


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, da ich gegen staatliche Bevormundung bin.


Ich finde staatl. Bevormundungen auch nicht toll, aber manchmal ist es eben doch sinnvoll.

Helm tragen sollte Pflicht sein, zumindest im Strassenverkehr. Es ist hier immer mit Unfällen zu rechnen.  
Passiert ein Unfall, sind die zu erwartenen Verletzungen MIT Helm meist wesentlich geringer, die mit tötlichem Ausgang ebenfalls.
Kommt es also zu einem Unfall, muss der Verursacher (oder die Versicherung)  tief in die Tasche greifen, was mit Helm meist reduziert werden kann.
Warum soll man diesen effektiven Schutz nicht nutzen, indem er vorgeschrieben ist.

Jeder weiss, dass ein Unfall schneller verursacht wird, als man denkt. Auch jeden von uns (selbst als Radfahrer) kann das passieren.

Hand auf´s Herz:
Wären wir nicht froh, dass nichts schlimmeres geschehen ist, dank eines Helms?


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juni 2005)

doppelposting


----------



## Markus Schlapp (26. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich finde das nicht schizophren. Und außerdem hast du ja bereits die naheliegende Lösung aufgezeigt.
> Es wird keine Helmpflicht eingeführt, sondern Risikosportarten werden von den Sozialleistungen abgekoppelt, ganz simpel. Gegen Sportverletzungen muss man sich dann privat versichern oder die Kosten aus eigener Tasche finanzieren.



Ach so!?
Wenn der Staat vorschreibt das Helme getragen werden müssen ist es "Bevormundung" und wird von Dir abgelehnt. Aber der Zwang für eine zusätzliche Risikosportversicherung ist ok?! Oweia!
Übrigens passieren die meisten und schweren Unfälle mit Kopfverletzungen nicht in Rennen o.ä. sondern im Strassenverkehr.Und zwar nicht Cracks, sondern ganz normalen Alltagsradlern....sollen die alle staatlich als Risikosportler "diskriminiert" und zur Zusatzversicherung gezwungen werden?! So ein Schwachsinn!
Kannst ja mal Deiner Oma erklären, dass sie zwar Ihre Freiheit ohne Helm geniessen darf, aber als Risikosportler gilt und eine Zusatzversicherung von Ihrer Rente bestreiten muss.....und zur Überwachung des Versicherungsschutzes gibts obendrauf noch ein Nummernschild?!
So ein Schwachsinn!

Mal so als Tip: Der Staat sind wir alle! Und wenn es "uns allen" zu teuer wird, die Freiheit einiger weniger zu finanzieren, wird diese (mit Recht, wie ich finde)
auf ein für "uns alle" (Staat) tragbares Maß eingeschränkt.
So ein Heckmeck, nur weil ein paar ganz besonders Coole keinen Helm wollen, oder ein paar noch viel coolere notwendige Regeln einer Gemeinschaft als "staatliche Bevormundung" verzerren.


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Juni 2005)

@headeater:

Ich glaube, du hast mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich unzureichend ausgedrückt:

Beim Mountainbiken setze ich stets einen Helm auf, denn hier bin ich mir dem Sinn eines Helmes durchaus bewußt. Auch ich bin dafür, dass im Radsport Helme aufgrund des erhöten Sturzrisikos getragen werden. Aber eine gesetzlich verankerte Helmpflicht für Radfahrer erachte ich für nicht sinnvoll.
Ich möchte nämlich selber entscheiden, wann ich einen Fahrradhelm für meine Sicherheit benutze und wann nicht. Im normalen Alltagsverkehr in der Stadt mit meinem Stadtrad benutze ich keinen Radhelm, da er mir z.B. beim Einkaufen zu hinderlich wäre.


Es ist z.B. vorgeschrieben, dass ein verkehrssicheres Fahhrad Reflektoren, Klingel, Beleuchtung, ... benötigt. Ich bin gespannt, wessen Mountainbike hier im Forum die STVZO erfüllt.
Was ich damit sagen möchte, ist folgendes: Selbst wenn man eine allgemeine Helmpflicht einführen würde, würden nur die Leute einen Helm tragen, die es eh schon von sich aus tun.
Die Radfahrer, die momentan keinen Helm tragen, werden sich auch von einem Gesetz nicht dazu überreden lassen, dafür dürften die Strafen bei Mißachtung zu gering ausfallen, wenn das Vergehen überhaupt geahndet werden wird.


Es gibt in Deutschland ca. 5 Millionen alkoholkranke Menschen, also sollte man hier den Alkohol verbieten (parallel auf Rauchen übertragbar)?
Es gibt ca. 8000 Verkehrstote pro Jahr in Deutschland, sollte man deshalb das Autofahren verbieten?
Es gibt genügend fettsüchtige und übergewichtige Menschen, sollte man ihnen das Essen verbieten? 
UV Strahlung begünstigt Hautkrebs, sollte man deshalb das Baden am See verbieten?

Sie es doch bitte ein, dass es nichts bringt, den Bürger durch Gesetze in Watte packen zu wollen. Das Leben ist nun einmal lebensgefährlich, daran kann auch der Gesetzgeber mit noch so vielen Verboten nichts ändern.

Das einzige Problem ist doch, dass momentan die Allgemeinheit für die Dummheit des Einzelnen aufgrund der sozialen Komponente in unserem Staat finanziell aufkommen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus Schlapp (26. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> @headeater:
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich unzureichend ausgedrückt:
> 
> ...




Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn ich Deinen plötzlichen Richtungswechseln in der "Argumentation" und Deinen Vergleichen ala "Äpfel und Birnen" nicht folgen möchte. Es ist müssig, darzulegen, dass das bisschen Unbequemlichkeit beim Tragen eines Fahrradhelmes (gerade im Strassenverkehr...90% der Unfälle mit Kopfverl.) absolut in keinem Verhältnis zum von der Allgemeinheit zu tragenden Schaden steht.
Kannst Dich ja mal schlau machen, was eine einzige Woche Krankenhaus oder Pflege oder Therapie kostet und wie lange durchschittlich ein verunfallter Radler ohne Helm das alles in Anspruch nimmt bis wieder alles so ist wie vorher....wenn überhaupt!
Wenn Du mit der Rechnung fertig bist, frag Dich mal ernsthaft, ob die Bequemlichkeit Deiner herrschaftlichen Murmel das wert ist. Sollte da etwas schützendswertes drin sein, kannst Du nur zu einem einzigen Ergebnis kommen!
Und erzähl mir bitte nicht wieder so einen Schwachsinn von wegen: Solange es auch nur eine Giftschlange auf der Erde gibt, könnt ich genausogut an der sterben....blablabla. Denn das ist Stammtisch-Niveau!

Deine 8000 Verkehrstoten stimmen übrigens genauso wenig!
2002 waren es z.B. 6842 Menschen im Vergleich dazu 1980 15.050 Menschen....was gerade wegen gestiegener Verkehrsdichte deutlich ist! Nach Experteneinschätzung liegt der Rückgang der Totenzahlen vor allem an Airbags und Gurten und an besseren Radwegen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das sowohl über Gurte als auch Airbags die gleichen Pseudoargumente aufgeführt wurden, wie jetzt von Dir. Ich möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele von den "Stammtischbrüdern" heute froh sind, dass sie dank Gurt/AIrbag ohne fremde Hilfe duschen, essen, etc. können. Genauso kommts mit den Helmen! Unabwendbar!
Wenn über das Thema Fahrradhelm nicht alle so verdreht denken wie Du, geht da sicherlich noch was!

Überdenk doch bitte mal, was Du hier als so tolle Argumente aufführst?! Mir erscheint das lächerlich!
U.U. interessant:
http://www.autokiste.de/start.htm?site=/psg/0412/3767.htm


----------



## Magrat Knobloch (26. Juni 2005)

Um meinen Standpunkt noch einmal kurz, prägnant und hoffentlich unmissverständlich darzustellen:

Auch ich befürworte ganz vehement das Tragen von Helmen beim Radfahren, aber ich möchte nicht, dass dies als Gesetz verbindlich befohlen wird.



Ein überspitztes Beispiel:

Durch eine Untersuchung findet der Gesetzgeber herraus, dass mehr als 90% aller schweren Kopfverletzungen beim Radfahren bei Geschwindigkeiten >20km/h passiert sind.
Aus diesem Grund wird für Fahhradfahrer eine max. erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 20km/h per Gesetzt festgelegt.
Diese Konsequenz ist zwar richtig und logisch, aber trotzdem sähe ich mich in meiner Freiheit stark eingeschränkt und wäre gegen ein derartiges Gesetz.


----------



## icee (27. Juni 2005)

Meine Meinung ist:
Der Helm gehört beim biken auf den Kopf! Wenn es eine Helmpflicht geben würde wäre es mir egal,weil ich sowieso immer einen trage.

Bye,icee


----------



## fanatec (27. Juni 2005)

öhm.... wisst ihr noch als die Gurtpflicht eingefüht wurde? 

so aber mal zum Thema, die schwersten Kopfverletzungen passieren faktisch bei geringen geschwindigkeiten, da hier der Aufschlag direkt trifft, und genau da soll ein Helm ja helfen. Wenn ich mich mit 50Klamotten auffem Asphalt wickel hab ich ja mehr eine rutschbewegung drauf d.h. ich schürf mir eher die haut und haare vom kopf 
könnte man auch recht einfach mit mittelstufenphysik erklären.
Und von wegen 75kg die ein Helm halten soll... auf sowas werden ja nichtmal Motorradhelme ausgelegt, und jetzt tara, wieso? 
Ganz einfach wenn ich mein Genick mit 75kg und einer Vmax von sagen wir mal 25km belaste ist Helm sowieso egal. Ganz einfach deshalb weil mein Genick wegknackst.... Praktisch werde ich meinen Kopf bei so einem Sturz jedoch immer so schützen das dies nicht geschieht. Da er wahrscheinlich jedoch trotzdem was abbekommen wird sollte ein Helm doch zu empfehlen sein.
Das wäre ja so als wenn ich nem Soldaten sage das sein Schutzweste nichts bringt da er sich bei nem Treffer wahrscheinlich ein paar knochen brechen wird und Organe gequetscht werden könnten. Jetzt fragt sich halt was einem Lieber ist, ableben aufgrund eines Milztreffers *g* oder ne gequetschte Milz und paar Schmerzen.
Ich mein, die Argumentationsgrundlage ist doch schon der reinste Horror. Und die Quellen auf die sich hier berufen wird... anerkannte Studien? welchen Alters? Und welche Herren berechnen hier komplexe vorgänge wie einen Fahrradsturz mit Mittelstufenphysik? Das ist ja schlimmer als BILDzeitung... ich bitte euch...

^^hab nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen 

P.S.: mein Helm bleibt auf...  auch wenn ich lustigerweise noch nie wirklich auf die Rübe gefallen bin, einmal ist immers erste mal und dann ist man Wahrscheinlich froh überhaupt noch froh sein zu können


----------



## Hugo (27. Juni 2005)

gurtpflicht und airbags können mit ner helmpflicht doch gar nicht verglichen werden!

1: airbags sind nach wie vor keine pflicht
2: alte fahrzeuge die vor der einführung der gurtpflicht gebaut wurden haben weiterhin bestandsrecht, d.h. man darf in ihnen auch ohne gurt fahrn, ganz einfach weil keiner da ist.

würde man eine helmpflicht einführen müsste man ne ähnl. übergangslösung wählen, die um beim beispiel auto zu bleiben so aussehn müsste dass bei jedem neuen rad ein helm mitgeliefert werden muss, und dass die neuen räder, meinetwegen ab 1.1.2006 nur noch mit helm gefahrn werden dürften, die alten weiterhin auch ohne  
der vergleich mit dem auto is in keinsterweise nachvollziehbar

ich kann magrat verstehn und finde auch nicht dass er einen meinungswechsel vollzogen hat oder ähnl.
sehe die sache ähnl. wie er.
ich selbst weiss um die risiken die beim biken bestehn und trage deshalb aus, meinetwegen nennt es verantwortungsbewusstsein, beim biken einen helm.
dennoch bin ich dagegen dass es eine gesetzliche regelung gibt die allen fahrradfahrern vorschreibt einen helm zu tragen.
statt dessen sollte derBürger dazu erzogen werden selbstverantwortlich zu Handeln und aus freien stücken einen Helm zu tragen, was meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut funktioniert, sieht man sich die ganzen knirpse auf den rädern an, die einfach seit dem sie auf dem rädchen sitzen einen Helm gewöhnt sind.

gesetzliche vorschriften bergen in der beziehung auch gewaltige risiken.
beispiel:" der bäcker ist zwei strassen weiter, ca 200m. man will nur schnell n brötchen holen, wohnt im 5stock, helm ist oben, rad im keller und man kommt gerade von irgendwo...man mag jetzt nicht noch zusätzlich zum rad aus dem keller den helm aus der wohnung holen sondern radelt einfach los.
aus der ersten strasse(wir erinnern uns, der bäcker ist in der zweiten) kommt ein auto, missachtet die vorfahrt und verletzt den radfahrer.
die versicherung des unfallverursachers sagt jetzt: hätten sie einen helm auf gehabt wär bei dem hergang des unfalls nichts weiter als ein paar prellungen geschehn, aus diesem grund bezahlen wir den 2 wöchigen krankenhausaufenthalt nicht.
Und nu?

wir sollten weiter in verkehrserziehung investieren und konsequent auf die notwendigkeit eines helms hinweisen, so lange bis auch irgendwann oma und opa, die heute wahrscheinl. zwar noch knirpse sind, mit helm zum bäcker fahrn, und zwar aus freien stücken.

um nochma aufs auto zu kommen.
es ist leicht die hersteller dazu zu verdonnern ab sofort gurte, reifendruckmesssysteme(wie in den USA seit 2005)  und ähnl. in ihre fahrzeuge ein zu bauen.
den gurt kann man dann auch nicht in der wohnung vergessen und somit stellt der gurt für einen normalen autofahrer keinerlei behinderung da, weshalb es vertretbar ist, die benutzung des gurts per gesetz vor zu schreiben..."er ist eben da und dann sollte er auch genutzt werden"(berufsfahrer die oft ein und aussteigen müssen sind z.b. aber von dieser pflicht befreit weils unzumutbar ist) bei nem fahrradhelm, ja sogar bei nem motorradhelm sieht die sache schon ein wenig anders aus, und ob in ländern in denen keine helmpflicht für motorradfahrer gilt die todes/verletzunhsrate tatsächlich niedriger ist, müsste erstmal jemand belegen...also wenn jemand passende zahlen weiss nur raus damit

alles in allem bin ich der meinung
helm ja, helmpflicht nein!


----------



## fanatec (27. Juni 2005)

Naja, Gurt und Helm....
Einen Helm muss man zwar extra kaufen  aber die 20 Euro bringen kaum wen ums letzte Brot.
Stell dir mal vor du müsstest deinen Gurt selber kaufen, das wäre doch wesentlich schlimmer, d.h. du wärst laut deienr Argumentation gegen einen Gurt wäre der Preis nicht aufs Auto aufgeschlagen sondern du müsstest die 200Euro oder was weiß ich selbst und hocheigenständig investieren..
Aber so eine Statistik von offizieller Seite wäre mal wirklich interessant hab eben  ne halbe Stunde Onkel Google gequält und nix gefunden   
Aber bitte was offizielles mit Daten Fakten und nackten Frauen, ok lass die nackten Frauen zur Not weg   
Hauptsache nicht wieder eine Mittelstufenerhebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (27. Juni 2005)

Für alles eine gesetzliche Regelung...
Die absolute Sicherheit...
Wir verbieten das Rauchen und Pommes...
Nicht regelmäßig Sport zu treiben wird untersagt...
Sportarten die gefährlicher als Wandern und NordernWalking sind auch nicht erlaubt...
Nur keine Eigenverantwortung!
Nieder mit Risikomanagement!
Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahmen - Nein Danke!

Ich hab doch hoffentlich nichts aufgezählt, was Euch betrifft? Schließlich wollen wir den Staat ja nur, wenn die Anderen gemaßregelt werden sollen?

Tim (immer mit Helm)


----------



## Markus Schlapp (28. Juni 2005)

@Hugo

Mein Vergleich von Gurt/Airbag mit Fahrradhelmen bezog sich einzig auf die Reaktion macher Menschen darauf.....gerade am Anfang lassen sich viele die abenteuerlichsten "Argumente" einfallen, warum es gerade für sie unzumutbar, unnutz oder sonst was ist.....sogar Du schreibst was von "Übergangslösung"...

Natürlich ist es eigentlich bescheuert, wenn jemand durch staatliche Vorgaben dazu genötigt werden soll (vor allem) sich selbst gutes zu tun. Sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass Argumente und Tatsachen für sich selbst sprechen....
Leider ist das aber nicht so. Ob es Gurte, Kindersitze oder sonst was war. Es wurde vor der gesetzlichen Androhung von (Geld)-Strafe leider nur von einem Bruchteil überhaupt bzw. konsequent verwendet. Ein Grossteil der Gesellschaft (er)-findet leider oftmals 1000 Gründe etwas nicht zu tun und hat nur einen einzigen Grund etwas "neues" zu tun: Geld!

Ich finde eine evtl. kommende Helmpflicht nicht schlimm, sondern traurig, dass es (scheinbar) nötig ist!

Gruss
Headeater


----------



## biko2000 (28. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir nur mal die ersten beiden Seiten durchgelesen, und was hier die Helmgegner so fü hanebüchene Sachen vom Stapel lassen ist schon recht toll. Hier wird das Newtonsche Grundgesetz zitiert abe völlig unsinnig angewendet. Ich kann doch nicht einfach die gleiche Beschleunigung vom Test mit dem Testkörper auf die Praxis draussen anwenden kein Mensch kommt auf eine Beschleunigung von 300G, also 300*9,81m/s^2. Wir erreichen höchstens die einfache bis  dreifache Erdbeschleunigung.Dann würde eine Kraft, bei 3G und eine Masse von 80kg, von ca. 2,35kN wirken und eine Energie von umumbei 140kJ.

Und jetzt sollten alle Helmmuffel mal überlegen was sie lieber haben einen Schädelbasisbruch mit zusätzlichen Hirnschäden oder ein paar Rippenbrüche und eine Gehirnerschütterung?!

wir brauchen da auch keine Übergangsfristen, wenn eine Helmpflicht eingeführt wird, so nach dem Motto: Ich hab ein altes Rad, also brauche ich auch keinen Helm.

Die UCI hat nicht umsonst die Helmpflicht im Radsport eingeführt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juni 2005)

Magrat Knobloch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, da ich gegen staatliche Bevormundung bin.
> 
> 2. Ich bin für das Tragen von Helmen, da ein Helm immer mehr schützt, als keiner.


In der Gefahr, bereits Gesagtes zu wiederholen:

Es kann keine HelmPFLICHT geben, der Staat kann nur ein Verbot aussprechen. In diesem Fall wäre es unter Strafe verboten, ohne Helm zu fahren. Kommt zwar vom Zweck her aufs Gleiche raus, ist aber juristisch ein entscheidender Unterschied. 

MfG,

der Korinthenkacker.


----------



## dioXxide (30. Juni 2005)

Naja, wir sind ja Weltmeister im verbieten. Mir schreibt jedenfalls keiner vor ob ich ein Helm trage. Ich denke das obliegt dem gesunden Menschenverstand einen zu tragen wenns bissl härter wird aber wer nicht will, der will nicht! Wozu die Leute immer zwingen etwas zu tun? Ich empfinde es auch als staatliche Bevormundung. Aber die Umsetzung ist was anderes, mich hat auch noch kein Bulle von wegen verkehrssicheres Fahrrad angelabert, wenn ich mit meinem Freerider durch die Stadt in den Wald will (mit Helm!), also mach ich mir da keinen Kopf...


----------



## tvaellen (30. Juni 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann keine HelmPFLICHT geben, der Staat kann nur ein Verbot aussprechen. In diesem Fall wäre es unter Strafe verboten, ohne Helm zu fahren. Kommt zwar vom Zweck her aufs Gleiche raus, ist aber juristisch ein entscheidender Unterschied.



Wo bitte ist der "juristisch entscheidende Unterschied" ?

fragt sich 

Tvaellen


----------



## gorbi73 (30. Juni 2005)

Du wirst zu nix verpflichtet, du darfst es einfach (nicht) tun. Dann allerdings kostenpflichtig. Da man ja niemanden bevormunden will wird halt einfach das Gegenteil verboten.
Is ja eigentlich auch piepegal, der rational denkende Mensch fährt eh immer mit Hut. 
Da kann man nachts auch noch ganz prima tolle Lampen ranbasteln


----------



## Kleinalrik (1. Juli 2005)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wir sind ja Weltmeister im verbieten. Mir schreibt jedenfalls keiner vor ob ich ein Helm trage. Ich denke das obliegt dem gesunden Menschenverstand einen zu tragen wenns bissl härter wird aber wer nicht will, der will nicht! Wozu die Leute immer zwingen etwas zu tun? Ich empfinde es auch als staatliche Bevormundung. Aber die Umsetzung ist was anderes, mich hat auch noch kein Bulle von wegen verkehrssicheres Fahrrad angelabert, wenn ich mit meinem Freerider durch die Stadt in den Wald will (mit Helm!), also mach ich mir da keinen Kopf...



Es ist ja sehr löblich, daß hier der Großteil an die Vernunft des mündigen Bürgers appelliert.
Ich würde ja mit einstimmen, wenn mich die Realität nicht eines besseren belehren würde.

Sehr, sehr viele Motorradfahrer würden keinen Helm tragen, wenn er nicht vorgeschrieben wäre (ich leg mich auf keine Zahl fest, aber schaut Euch mal in Spanien um, wo er noch nicht Pflicht ist, da ist ein Motorradhelm ein Kuriosum).
Mittlerweile tragen (so gut wie) alle deutschen Motorradfahrer einen Helm, aber nur ein Bruchteil Protektoren.
Der Airbag hatte sich erst flächig durchgesetzt, als er ohne Aufpreis integriert war. 
Die Warnwesten sind erst Bestandteil der Fahrzeugausstattung geworden, nachdem sie vorgeschrieben waren.
Autofahrer von älteren Fahrzeugen rüsten weder Kopfstützen noch Gurte nach - wider die Vernunft!
Die horrenden Zahlen der Verkehrsunfallopfer in den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts ging erst zurück, nachdem drastische Reglementierungen eingeführt wurden. Betroffen waren hiervon freie, mündige Bürger mit vernunftbegabtem Urteilsvermögen. Dennoch war die Reaktion auf dies "Bevormundung" die Polemisierung "freie Fahrt für freie Bürger!".

Ich glaub nicht mehr daran, daß die breite Masse aus schierer Vernunft Entscheidungen treffen kann, welche die Bequemlichkeit einschränken.

Alles, was die Bequemlichkeit auch nur im geringsten einschränkt, wird unterlassen, wenn nicht ein entsprechender Druck ausgeübt wird.

Wenn wir uns in Bezug auf Fahrradhelme auf unsere Vernunft verlassen könnten, würde es diesen Thread hier ja nicht geben. Dann hätte schon jeder einen Helm.

Die Bedenken, alles vom Staat verordnet zu bekommen, erkenne ich wohl. Nur hat die (Bundes- wie Landes-) Regierung den Auftrag, Gefahr vom Volke abzuwenden, welche es über Gebühr bedroht.
Wir reden hier ja nicht vom Entrosten der Nägel am Jägerzaun, damit man sich beim Drüberklettern keinen Tetanus holt. 
Es geht hier um Millionen Radfahrer die eine potentiell hohe Gefährdung haben, in einen Verkehrsunfall verwickelt und dabei schwer verletzt zu werden.


----------



## nikolauzi (1. Juli 2005)

"Es geht hier um Millionen Radfahrer die eine potentiell hohe Gefährdung haben, in einen Verkehrsunfall verwickelt und dabei schwer verletzt zu werden."
Genau! Autos in die Garagen   
Leider wird das wohl nichts...


----------



## fanatec (1. Juli 2005)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> "Es geht hier um Millionen Radfahrer die eine potentiell hohe Gefährdung haben, in einen Verkehrsunfall verwickelt und dabei schwer verletzt zu werden."
> Genau! Autos in die Garagen
> Leider wird das wohl nichts...



oh ja, jetzt kommen wir wieder in die Region des realitätsfernen Argumentierens, solche Aussagekräftigen Kommentare kann man sich ja sparen. Eine Helmpflicht wäre ja nur zum wohle des Volkes, und ist wohl Aufwandstechnisch recht einfach zu realisieren. "Autos in den Garagen" hingegen wohl nicht, gelle? Zumindest stell ich mir dann vor wie du dir dein Frühstück selber fängst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2005)

fanatec schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja, jetzt kommen wir wieder in die Region des realitätsfernen Argumentierens, solche Aussagekräftigen Kommentare kann man sich ja sparen.


Bei Dir fehlen die Smileys! 

@Kleinalrik
Gut gesagt!


----------



## Kleinalrik (1. Juli 2005)

fanatec schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja, jetzt kommen wir wieder in die Region des realitätsfernen Argumentierens, solche Aussagekräftigen Kommentare kann man sich ja sparen. Eine Helmpflicht wäre ja nur zum wohle des Volkes, und ist wohl Aufwandstechnisch recht einfach zu realisieren. "Autos in den Garagen" hingegen wohl nicht, gelle? Zumindest stell ich mir dann vor wie du dir dein Frühstück selber fängst.



Ähm, ja. Ohne das ist meine Aussage über den Schutzauftrag der Regierungen nicht vollständig. Die Regierung / der Staat / whoever muß seinen Auftrag unter Berücksichtigung der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel ausüben (Extrem: Niemand darf irgendetwas tun, dann passiert auch nichts).

Das ist eine reine Abwägungs- und Interpretationsfrage!

Die Interpretation, daß es unverhältnismäßig sei, Millionen Bürgern einen Helm aufzudiktieren, ist durchaus legitim. Man bedenke die Kaufkraftminderung, die durch den "Zwangskauf" entstünde.

Demgegenüber müßte man halt abwägen, wieviele nette Mitbürger wir durch Kopfverletzungen verlieren oder zum Pflegefall werden (und, um nicht zuletzt den Kaufmann raushängen zu lassen: DEREN Kaufkraft ist dann auch flöten).

Ich hab mich selbst noch nicht ganz für oder gegen eine Helmpflicht durchringen können.
Sicher bin ich mir nur, daß ich mich auf die Vernunft der Menschen nicht verlassen kann.


----------



## TimTailor (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, da ich eigentlich immer mit Helm fahre, ist mir die Einführung einer Helmpflicht ziemlich egal. Im Gelände hat mir ein Helm auch schon einmal gut geholfen    (Abstieg am Tremalzo...)
Ich würde mich aber nie für eine Helmpflicht aussprechen, da es bisher keine Studie gibt, die zeigt, dass bei der Nutzung von Fahrradhelmen die Zahl der Verletzten sinkt. Durch eine Helmpflicht würden aber viele Alltagsradler wieder vom Fahrrad zum Auto umsteigen. 
Falls jemand eine studie kennt, die belegt, dass Helme die ANzahl der Verletzungen senken, her damit! 

viele Grüße TIm


----------



## dioXxide (1. Juli 2005)

Selbst wenn es eine Helmpflicht gäbe, wird dich niemand zwingen können einen aufzusetzen. Ich bau mir auch keine Reflektoren an die Pedale, nur weils vorgeschrieben ist. Hier werden nur viel zu gerne Gesetze erlassen, irgendwann wirds sogar ne Fahrradsteuer geben...


----------



## Kleinalrik (1. Juli 2005)

Du, das könnte in der Tat darauf hinauslaufen.

Wenn man die bereits existenten Vorschriften für Fahrräder (und die paar, die noch gefordert werden und demnächst umgesetzt werden) konsequent kontrollieren würde (schlimmstenfalls ergänzt um eine Pflichtüberprüfung wie der Auto-TÜV), dann wäre das für die ausführenden Behörden so zeit-, personal- und kostenintensiv, daß man um eine Fahrradsteuer gar nicht herumkäme.

Du sagst ja selbst, daß Dich noch nie einer wegen den Reflektoren angehalten hat.


----------



## dioXxide (1. Juli 2005)

Wenn das passiert zünd ich die Stadtverwaltung an! Das Land wundert sich warum es kränkelt aber zehntausende Sesselfurzer drücken sich in tausend Behörden die Ärsche platt. 
Ne, mal im Ernst, dann werden wir wohl alle mitm Bike "schwarz" fahren müssen, weil sichs anders keiner mehr leisten kann. Und alle müssen son Mopednummernschild hinten dran haben


----------



## Kleinalrik (1. Juli 2005)

Du merkst, warum ich mich ganz vorsichtig um die Frage "Helmpflicht ja oder nein?" herumlaviere.

Einerseits wäre es toll, wenn es einen Katalog verbindlicher Vroschriften für verkehrstaugliche Fahrräder gäbe, erforderten solche Vorschriften einen ähnlichen Verwaltungsaufwand wie im Kfz.-Bereich (Zulassung, TÜV, Kennzeichnung, Führerschein, zentrale Registrierung).

Das würde unweigerlich Radfahren teurer machen.


----------



## dioXxide (2. Juli 2005)

Wieso wäre das denn toll? Ich bezweifel, dass die Mehrheit der Radfahrer sowas will. Ich finde es schon beim Auto teilweise ziemlich übertrieben. Wenn wir hier keine anderen Probleme haben um die sich der Staat kümmern sollte...


----------



## Kleinalrik (3. Juli 2005)

Naja, wenn ich sehe, was z.T. für verkehrsgefährdende Assischleudern auf deutschen Straßen herumgurken und daß das ohne TÜV nur schlimmer sein könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (3. Juli 2005)

am auto find ichs durchaus sinnvoll ne istitution zu haben die den schrottt von der strasse wegreglementiert, wobei das auch nicht immer so 100%ig klappt.
aber beim fahrrad würds kein sinn machen.
wie viele unfälle geschehen denn aufgrund von fehlerhaftem "radmaterial" 
das steht glaub ich in absolut keinem verhältnis dazu den bikern im lande reflektoren und wimpel ans rad zu schrauben, zumal das die unfallrelevanten mängel der bikes die schrott sind nicht behebt.

motorrad- auto- und Fahrradfahrer sind in der hinsicht der "bequemlichkeit" nicht zu vergleichen.
die auto und motorradfahrer fangen frühestens mit 15(mofa) und 18(auto) an sich um ihre sicherheit kümmern zu müssen, so dass gurt und helm "etwas neues, ungewohntes=unbequemes" ist.
bei fahrradfahrern sieht die sache ganz anders aus, was jeder sieht wenn er ma ausm fenster guggt und nach fahrradfahrenden kindern ausschau hält.

ich bin nach wie vor der meinung dass die "erziehung zum helmtragen" ganz hervorragend funktioniert, und deshalb ne gesetzesänderung unnötig macht!

besteht eine helmpflicht für fahrradfaherer werden in der tat viele vom radfahren abgehalten die momentan mim fahrrad auf die arbeit fahrn, die fahrn dafür mim auto, baun unfälle und dann ist deren kaufkraft auch wieder futsch  

Das bundesgesetz ist umfassender als die gesetzbücher irgend eines anderen landes auf der erde, da müssen wir nicht noch mit so nem mist weitermachen.

und mir fehlen hier im thread immer noch die studien die belegen dass in spanien prozentual mehr menschen bei motorradunfällen sterben als in deutschland


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Januar 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wäre das denn toll? Ich bezweifel, dass die Mehrheit der Radfahrer sowas will. Ich finde es schon beim Auto teilweise ziemlich übertrieben. Wenn wir hier keine anderen Probleme haben um die sich der Staat kümmern sollte...


 

da hält mich ein sheriff wegen ner lupine an nem komplett verrosteten schrottrad an, dass das ding irgendwie hell sei (und xenon-lampen beim auto nicht?)... achwas wirklich, hat sich meine zeltbeleuchtung wieder ans rad verirrt... 

und anschließend gibts tunrshuh-tüv, stöckelschuhe sind per se zwar geil aber hochgradig verkehrsgefährdend (wegen stolpergefahr)


----------



## rpo35 (17. Januar 2006)

Oh mann, es wahr so schön ruhig hier...


----------



## GT_Frodo (5. Februar 2006)

Mir hat der Helm bereits einmal geholfen, deshalb nur noch mit. Was andere mit ihrem Kopf machen oder auch nicht machen ist mir egal.
Wenn ich jemandem aber etwas gutes will, rate ich ihm Helm zu tragen.


----------



## Helldriver (13. Februar 2006)

Es gibt haufenweise Autounfälle bei Denen ich selbst dabei war oder von Denen ich aus erster Hand gehört habe.
Von zwei Unfällen weiss ich, das Diese überlebt wurden, weil die Personen _nicht_ angeschnallt waren und daher aus der "Quetschzone" entkommen sind.

Daher stellt sich mir nun die Frage:

Kann mir jemand ne Geschichte erzählen, in der es Ihm zugute gekommen ist, keinen Helm zu tragen?

Das kann ich mir nämlich schwer vorstellen.
Also bei viel Action lieber den Helm auf! 

Ich als unvernünftiger Mensch fahre aber lieber ohne Helm

Helldriver


----------



## brmpfl (13. Februar 2006)

Helldriver schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt haufenweise Autounfälle bei Denen ich selbst dabei war oder von Denen ich aus erster Hand gehört habe.
> Von zwei Unfällen weiss ich, das Diese überlebt wurden, weil die Personen _nicht_ angeschnallt waren und daher aus der "Quetschzone" entkommen sind.



Vielleicht verschwendest Du mal den einen oder anderen Gedanken an Deinen Fahrstil, oder den Deiner Bekannten.  

Es ist vielleicht auch keine so schlechte Idee, wenn Du Deine Routenplang mit etwa 1 Woche Vorlauf veröffentlichen könntest, so dass andere die Strecken weiträumig umfahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (13. Februar 2006)

Sicherheitsausrüstung sux,
weil die Gesellschaft *einen Lenker *retten kann, der ansonsten vielleicht verletzt worden wäre, Gurte und Airbags raus aus den Autos, Sicherheitszellen rückbauen.
Egal, daß dann eben die anderen 100.000 Idioten draufgehen, wir haben einen gerettet.
 
Analog die Meinungen zum Helm 
(wobei ich den trotzdem nie für die Fahrt von daheim zum Bahnhof und zurück aufsetzen würde)

Beim Boarden haben mich Rückenpanzer und Helm schon mal gerettet, gibts dort keine Berichte zu "das nutzt doch nix"?


----------



## BiermannFreund (13. Februar 2006)

kann das ding nich ma einer dichtmachen, klappt bei den anderen dämlichen helm-freds doch auch


----------



## Helldriver (14. Februar 2006)

brmpfl schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht verschwendest Du mal den einen oder anderen Gedanken an Deinen Fahrstil, oder den Deiner Bekannten.
> 
> Es ist vielleicht auch keine so schlechte Idee, wenn Du Deine Routenplang mit etwa 1 Woche Vorlauf veröffentlichen könntest, so dass andere die Strecken weiträumig umfahren können



Das war halt die wilde Jugendzeit. 
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen: Ich habe mittlerweile 17 Punkte in Flensburg und fahre deshalb (erst einmal) kein Auto mehr.  
Die anderen sind mittlerweile, glaube ich zumindest, auch ruhiger geworden.

Viele Grüsse 

Helldriver


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Februar 2006)

bei manchen hier, so glaube ich jedenfalls wenn ich hier so lese, wäre es sinnvoll über eine fahrtüchtigkeitsprüfung für sämtliche fahrzeuge nachzudenken  

helm oder nicht....
er verhindert im besten fall schwere kopfverletzungen, was aber nicht dazu führt das er zwangsläufig leben rettet.
es kommt halt drauf an.
sinnvoll ist so ein ding allemal.
und wenn ich jemanden auf dem trail langjuckeln sehe der keinen auf dem kopf trägt, dann ist es sein problem.
sehr bedenklich finde ich es wenn z.B. kinder, also schutzbedürftige, ohne fahren weil mama, papa und tausende andere biker auch keinen auf haben.
hier sollten die leute mal über ihre vorbildfunktion nachdenken...wobei wir bei unser aller vorbildfunktion angelangt wären.
genau so wie wir eine vorbildfunktion im umgang mit wanderern, walkern, inlinern, der natur, usw. haben sollten....
denn schließlich lernt die nachfolgende generation immer von ihren vorgängern.
auch wenn es nicht die eigenen lendenfrüchte sind.

aber das quasi gleiche gibt es überall...gurtpflich im auto...kein handy am kopf beim fahren....
manche meinen für sie gelten einige "selbstverständlichkeiten" nicht.

und genau so eine selbstverständlichkeit sollte auch das tragen eines helmes sein.
keine pflicht im direkten sinne. eher eine empfehlung mit nachdruck.
und wer vom bike abkommt nur weil er nen helm tragen sollte/müsste, der sollte sich fragen ob er überhaupt an diesem sport hängt das ihm solch eine kleinigkeit schon den spass daran verdirbt.


btw., mein vater starb im auto weil er NICHT angeschnallt war...
er wär bestimmt lieber eingeklemmt worden, als aus dem auto geschleudert und davon zerquetscht..


----------



## Jan Itor (16. Februar 2006)

Helldriver schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt haufenweise Autounfälle bei Denen ich selbst dabei war oder von Denen ich aus erster Hand gehört habe.
> Von zwei Unfällen weiss ich, das Diese überlebt wurden, weil die Personen _nicht_ angeschnallt waren und daher aus der "Quetschzone" entkommen sind.



Damit bist du ein Ausreißerwert. Die Statistik ist in dem Zusammenhang absolut eindeutig. Ohne Gurt fahren nur Idioten.

Fahrradhelme waren auch schon für Todesfälle verantwortlich, aber die Vorteile sollten doch überwiegen.


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. Februar 2006)

lol die diskussion ist so überflüssig.  ich hab mir natürlich die tollen berechnungen am anfang mal reingezogen, alles quatsch, falsche annahmen ect. schon als ich las "warum haben motorradfahrer massivere helme, die fallen doch aus der selben höhe wie ein radfahrer" hab ich auf durchzug geschalten. sowas inkompetentes und dummes, lol.

wers mir glaubt der setzt sich mal einen helm auf, am besten fullface und haut seinen kopf, gern auch mal die vorderseite, gegen eine mauer.

wers mir NICHT gelaubt, macht das bitte mal ohne helm.

mal sehn wer mehr spaß dabei hat 

achja, ein blick in die photogallerie "stürze und wunden" öffnet einem auch die augen warum es heist "fullface is bikers best friend"


----------



## haendy (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

will auch mal meinen Senf abgeben:

Zitat: Glaubst Du das wirklich? Bist Du überzeugt davon, dass 1 cm Styropor und eine hauchdünne Plastikschicht drüber Dir echten Schutz geben können?

Antwort: Ja

Ein Fallbeispiel
MTB Tour am Gardasee. TremalzzoPass bezwungen, Adrenalinspiegel auf Anschlag, endlich wieder Asphalt unter den Reifen, mit 60 durch die Serpentinen Yiihaaa. Plötzlich stellt sich eine Schieferfelswand mitten auf die Strasse. Der erste kann umfahren, der zweite schlägt senkrecht ein. Zum Glück hatten wir einen Sanitäter dabei, den Rest erledigt die Nachtschicht im Krankenhaus von Riva. Erst später fiel uns auf: Der Helm war genau in Stirnhöhe rund 1 cm eingedrückt (und gebrochen). Scheinbar war die Schieferwand nicht ganz so glatt. Ohne Helm hätte sich die Einkerbung ungefähr oberhalb seines Auges in der Schädeldecke befunden. Warscheinlich hätten wir dann auf der Rückfahrt statt 7 Rädern eine Zinkkiste im Auto gehabt.

So ein Helm schützt mit Sicherheit nicht bei jedem Sturz, aber wenn man ihn ausgerechnet bei dem Sturz, wo er geholfen hätte, nicht trägt ....

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2006)

Für alle die sich fragen ob SOOO wenig Material wirklich schützt, kleiner  selbstversuch.
Kineschützer! ob DH, Skater oder Ice Hockey egal! mal anziehen und sich so mit richtig schwung auf die Knie dotzen lassen.
BAUWEISE im schnitt 2mm Platikschale und 5mm Moosgummi. 
Versuch: PERSON FÄLLT AUF DIE KNIE "KLATSCH" bummst etwas! verletzungen fast ausgeschlossen.
Die wirklich harten Zweifler können es nun noch mal ohne versuchen  


Ein Schutzsystem (Helm) wird immer funktionieren NUR DER ANWENDER kann es überlasten! Mit 30Km/h beim DH einen Baum küssen KANN auch mit Helm in die Hose gehen.
Aber ohne Helm fehlt in dem Satz das Wort KANN! dann geht es in die Hose.

Gruss an alle die es besser wissen


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2006)

haendy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..., endlich wieder Asphalt unter den Reifen, ...
> Gruß
> Marcus


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich will den Fred mal wieder ausgraben und habe hier auch schon mal eindeutig gesagt das man immer mit Helm fahren sollte, aber nun ist mir selber ein "Dummding" passiert. Wollte nur mal mit dem Rennrad in die City, keine 1,5km. Jeanshose, Jacke... Helm, egal, 10 min bin ich wieder da. Das Ergebniss seht Ihr unten. Rentner macht einen Ausfallschritt, ich mit RR in die Straßenbahnschiene und Hirn auf Asphalt geraspelt.  

Ein mal im Jahr fährt man oben ohne, und da passiert es. Aber jetzt wieder IMMER mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (28. Januar 2007)

Ja sag mal --> im Sinne des Threaderstellers hättest du doch instinktiv deinen Kopf nach oben halten bzw. deinen Nacken anspannen müssen, weil Hirn ja wusste dass kein Helm drauf is... tztztztz  

Nee jetz mal im Ernst. Da hast ja schon was ab bekommen. Echt gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist! Gute Besserung und in Zukunft Deckel drauf   Ich würd auch einen aufsetzen, wenn ich in der Stadt oder auf der Strasse unterwegs wär. Ich fahr echt nur im Wald und da hab ich immer einen aufm Kopp

affe


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Januar 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> ...  Ich würd auch einen aufsetzen, wenn ich in der Stadt oder auf der Strasse unterwegs wär. Ich fahr echt nur im Wald und da hab ich immer einen aufm Kopp
> 
> affe



Normal immer mit Helm, aber Du weist sicher, Routine macht leichtsinnig....


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (9. Februar 2007)

also meine meinung immer mit helm hab mich auhc schon oft hingepackt auch nie aufen helm oder nicht sodall das man es gemerkt hatt´. bis auf einmal da hats die styropor schüssel gefezt genau durche mitte von vorne bis hinten möchte nich wissen wies ohne helm ausgegangen wäre   ob sich mein kopf wohl auch so schön gespalten hätte ???


----------



## fundriver (10. Februar 2007)

ich fahr ja so radltechnisch ja schon seit locker über 12 Jahren. ( seit ich quasi 8 war ) immer ! ohne helm,...... irgentwann hab ich mir mal nen helm gekauft weils damals irgentwie cooler aussah ( vor ca. 10 jahren ) ein tag nach meinem helmkauf hatte ich meinen ersten nicht geplanten crash und habe dabei meinen damals wunderschönen funkelniegelnagelneuenteuren helm auf ner bordsteinkante zertrümmert. seitdem, auch vorallem wegen neuen interressenbereichen wie dh und freeride NURNOCH > MIT < HELM !!!!

leute die bewusst keinen helm tragen, ich greif euch jetzt einfach mal an, haben anscheinend nichts zu schützen. Wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, dem sei gesagt das meine these dadurch nur gestütz wird 

Achja und wer sich ein fahrrad leisten kann der hat mit sicherheit auch die paar euro für nen helm übrig. wer nicht, der hats geld dann halt für die praxisgebür parat.


----------



## Bener (12. Februar 2007)

fundriver schrieb:


> hatte ich meinen ersten nicht geplanten crash ...



Und jetzt planst Du Deine Crashs?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2007)

fundriver schrieb:


> ich fahr ja so radltechnisch ja schon seit locker über 12 Jahren. ( seit ich quasi 8 war ) immer ! ohne helm,...... irgentwann hab ich mir mal nen helm gekauft weils damals irgentwie cooler aussah ( vor ca. 10 jahren ) ein tag nach meinem helmkauf hatte ich meinen ersten nicht geplanten crash und habe dabei meinen damals wunderschönen funkelniegelnagelneuenteuren helm auf ner bordsteinkante zertrümmert. seitdem, auch vorallem wegen neuen interressenbereichen wie dh und freeride NURNOCH > MIT < HELM !!!!
> 
> leute die bewusst keinen helm tragen, ich greif euch jetzt einfach mal an, haben anscheinend nichts zu schützen. Wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, dem sei gesagt das meine these dadurch nur gestütz wird
> 
> Achja und wer sich ein fahrrad leisten kann der hat mit sicherheit auch die paar euro für nen helm übrig. wer nicht, der hats geld dann halt für die praxisgebür parat.





 Dazu sag ich nix denn ich mach eh was ich will und wem es nicht passt soll sich nen Stecken wie wir in Frankfurt sagen dazustecken.
Muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, denke das wir schon genug Gesetze für Schei....ck und anderen Müll haben.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ....
> Muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, denke das wir schon genug Gesetze für Schei....ck und anderen Müll haben.



Will nur mal nebenbei einwerfen das es Deppen gibt die es nicht schaffen sich gleich richtig Tot zu fahren. Die liegen vielleicht dann ewig im Krankenhaus, sind vielleicht querschnittsgelähmt, oder vielleicht auch ein Pflegefall auf Grund von Hirnverletzungen... und für Die tragen wir dann ALLE die Kosten, auch DU!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Will nur mal nebenbei einwerfen das es Deppen gibt die es nicht schaffen sich gleich richtig Tot zu fahren. Die liegen vielleicht dann ewig im Krankenhaus, sind vielleicht querschnittsgelähmt, oder vielleicht auch ein Pflegefall auf Grund von Hirnverletzungen... und für Die tragen wir dann ALLE die Kosten, auch DU!





Na so krass sollte es auch nicht gemeint sein.....ich schick dir mal was und dann verstehst du mich vielleicht warum mir manches auf den Senkel geht.
Ist ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ritzelschleifer (4. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Rentner macht einen Ausfallschritt


genau das ist mir gestern auch passiert... nur nicht mit rentner, sondern mit nem normalen Fussgaenger. er is ungefaehr 5 Meter vor mir mit nem grossen Schritt direkt in die mitte des Fahrradweges und ich hab ihn mit knapp 25 Sachen abgeschossen  
Mir ist nix passiert, aber ich bin mit'm Kopf gegen seinen Kopf gedonnert. Helm sei dank is mir nix passiert und der Typ war Bewustlos  
Naja, am Ende hatte er nur ne Gehirnerschuetterung und hat sich sogar bei mir entschuldigt und die Polizei war auch auch schnell von meiner Unschuld ueberzeugt... 
Ich sag mal: Immer mit Helm, man is einfach nich sicher vor den Ideoten dieser Welt! Nur den Fussgaengerschutz muessen die Helmhersteller mal noch ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (4. März 2007)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> Nur den Fussgaengerschutz muessen die Helmhersteller mal noch ausbauen


----------



## GerhardO (12. März 2007)

Na, dann will ich auch mal einen kleinen Schwank zum Thema Helm beitragen:

War gestern zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Dabei hab ich mal drauf geachtet, wie "behütet" die Straßenfraktion unterwegs ist. Ergebnis: gute 50% tragen keinen Helm. Hierbei hab ich auch beobachtet, dass es sich meist um "ältere" Damen oder Herren handelte. Frei nach dem Motto: eine Wollmütze tut's auch! ... 

Achja: auf den knapp 50 Kilometern wurde mir 2x die Vorfahrt genommen, einmal ausgebremst und zum Schluss lief noch eine Omi mit Hund und Krücke ca. 10 Meter vor mir auf die Straße - bei ca. 40 km/h... 

Also, wenn das nicht für gewissen Selbstschutz spricht, weiß ich's auch ned...

Lieber Trails fahren - is sicherer!


----------



## karsten reincke (12. März 2007)

naja, es ist auch einem Rennradfahrer, der seit 30 Jahren ohne Helm und ohne Unfall über Landstraßen heizt, schwer zu erklären, einen Helm aufzusetzen. In deren Welt hat sich nämlich auch der Straßenverkehr kaum geändert........
Ich habe immer einen Helm auf, auf Trails und auf der Straße, und ich erachte die Gefahren auf der Straße für schlimmer als die Dinge, die auf den Trails warten. Ein Sturz im Wald ist meist glimpflicher als ein Unfall, wenn ein LKW mal kurz die Tür öffnet oder ein Autofahrer aus einer Tiefgarage rausgefahren kommt.
K.


----------



## chkimsim (12. März 2007)

Zu den Rennradfahrern die seiten Jahrzehnten ohne Helm unterwegs sind, gibt es ein wachrüttelndes Urteil des Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf.
Mein Motto ist: Radfahren ohne Helm ist wie Autofahren ohne sich anzuschnallen - lebensmüde.


----------



## OldenBiker (14. März 2007)

Moinsen,

Helm auf oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich kann nur von guten Erfahrungen sprechen.
Mein heftigster Sturz ist ca. 15 Jahre her. Habe aber immer noch was davon.
Meine erste Tour im bergigen. Schon mit schmackes unterwegs (bergab natürlich) und hinter einer Kurve taucht was auf - genau, Wandergruppe - , kurz überlegt, ob bremsen oder ab durch die Mitte.
Ich habe denn doch lieber gebremst. Der Sturz mit Tempo 60 war nicht so angenehm. Kräftiger Freiflug ins Geröll, ein paar Schürfwunden, leichtes Schädelbrummen und ein geplatzter Helm. 
Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekam ich immer öfter Kopfschmerzen. Beim Arzt stellte sich heraus, das ich 'ne Gehirnerschütterung verschleppt hatte, die Schädeldecke auf 7 cm Länge angeknackst und die Hirnhaut leicht angekratzt war. Langzeitfolge: hin und wieder Migräneanfälle. 
Was ohne Helm wäre - braucht man nicht lange überlegen -

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## cone-A (26. März 2007)

Also auf dem Rennrad hätte ich wirklich noch nie einen Helm gebraucht. In diesem Fall hätte ja mein Rahmen auch einen Kratzer bekommen, undenkbar! Trotzdem bei jeder Fahrt auf der Murmel, ohne fühlt man sich schon nackt. 

In der Stadt kommt es halt alle paar Monate mal vor, daß es nur noch Glück war, daß man nicht den Asphalt geküßt hat.

Gerade deshalb bin ich klar für eine Helmpflicht, da die meisten den Helm da, wo es wirklich gefährlich wird, daheim lassen.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. März 2007)

Also sorry ich weiß das ich mit meiner Meinung ziemlich allein dasteh, aber wie fahrt ihr den alle Rad.....?
Mich hats im Verlauf von nun mehr 25 Jahren noch nicht einmal ernsthaft hingelegt und ich fahr nun wirklich nicht zahm. 
Mit einem habt ihr alle recht daß das Verkehrsaufkommen deftiger geworden ist.
Habe aber das Dreckding beim RR fahren mitlerweile auch auf, vorallem bei diversen RTF´s ist ja Gruppenzwang aber egal.
Man muß sich leider heutzutage leider vielem beugen was die Gesellschaft von einem verlangt und das stinkt mir gewaltig mal so nebenbei bemerkt.
Schlimmer sind die Eltern die ihren Kindern so eklige Dinger aufsetzen und selber oben ohne fahren.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Pace39 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also sorry ich weiß das ich mit meiner Meinung ziemlich allein dasteh, aber wie fahrt ihr den alle Rad.....?
> Mich hats im Verlauf von nun mehr 25 Jahren noch nicht einmal ernsthaft hingelegt und ich fahr nun wirklich nicht zahm.



Wer die Grenzen auslotet, und dies ist bei einem ambitionierten Sportler der Fall, wird öfters sein Gerät verlassen. Nicht weiters schlimm, da dies zur Grundausstattung der koordinativen Fähigkeiten gehören sollte. Blöd nur das speziell beim MTB durch die Umgebungssituation aus einem harmlosen Abgang eine ernsthafte Verletzung werden kann. Ein Helm vermeidet speziell bei diesen Stürzen mit vergleichweiße niederen Geschwindigkeiten oft schwere Kopfverletzungen.

Freut mich für dich, dass du die letzten 25 Jahre keinen ernsthaften Verletzungen hattest, was nicht wie von dir angedeutet nur am Fahrverhalten liegt, sondern manchmal auch ein wenig am Glück oder Pech des Einzelnen.
In meinem Fall sorgte ein technischer Defekt auf einer Abfahrt am Rennrad für einen üblen Abgang mit anschließendem Hubschrauberflug. Ich lag fast nackt  auf der Strasse, einzig mein Kopf war auf grund des Helmes ohne Verletzungen, weiterhin war meine Brust eine der wenigen Bereiche ohne Schürfwunden , da sich der Polarbrustgurt bis zur Elektronikplatine aufopferte.


----------



## karsten reincke (26. März 2007)

zumindest bei Fahrten im Stadtverkehr schützt der Helm vor allem vor Unfällen, die NICHT selbstverschuldet sind. Zu Beginn meiner MTB-Fahrerei hat mich eine sich öffnende LKW-Tür vom Bike geholt..... Seitenabstand war nicht so das Thema, es war ganz einfach eine enge Straße mit viel Berufsverkehr. 
Ich habe einen Verkehrsunfall aufgenommen, bei dem ein Kind(13) von einem abbiegenden PKW angefahren wurde, und die Beule in der Windschutzscheibe und dazu der defekte Helm, das bleibt im Gedächtnis. Der Junge blieb fast unverletzt, nur ein paar unbedeutende Schürfwunden und Prellungen.
K.


----------



## Yossarian (26. März 2007)

Anmerkung 1:
Daß herumgurken mit 15kmh ohne Helm sicherer ist als 40kmh mit Helm, glaub ich sofort. Leider hat diese Erkenntnis für mich keinen rechten Nährwert.

Anmerkung 2:
Die letzten 2 Opfer von Radunfällen, die ich gesehen habe, hatten beide ne Kopfwunde. Einer ist daran gestorben.

Anmerkung 3:
Hey, die blöde Schüssel hat mich 130 Tacken gekostet, jetzt wird sie auch aufgesetzt. Basta.


----------



## Pace39 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,


Yossarian schrieb:


> Anmerkung 1:
> Daß herumgurken mit 15kmh ohne Helm sicherer ist als 40kmh mit Helm, glaub ich sofort. Leider hat diese Erkenntnis für mich keinen rechten Nährwert.



Diese Aussage stimmt definitiv nicht! Speziell im MTB Bereich kann es dich selbst beim Bergauffahren im Single Trail erwischen, wir hatten diesen Fall nicht nur einmal in meiner Trainerlaufbahn: enge steile Kehre nicht geschaft und zur Talseite gekippt, 1,50 drunter auf die Felsplatte gefallen, wie das ohne Helm ausgehen kann dürfte hoffentlich klar sein. 
Weiteres Beispiel gefällig: Trainingskollege fuhr ohne Helm zu seinem 500m entfernten Radhändler, ihm ist das Vorderrad auf einer für Strassengräben typischen Metallplatten weggerutscht und fiel auf den Bordstein. War kurz bewußtlos und ging nach Hause, beim Waschen viel ihm auf das er aus dem Ohr blutete und ging sofort in die Klinik. Nach der Untersuchung meinten die Ärzte lapidar, ohne Op hätte er noch zwei Stunden. Nach einer Woche Krankenhaus war er wieder Zuhause. Hätte er sich ersteinmal hingelegt wäre er heute nicht mehr unter uns. Die Chancen bei diesem Sturtz ohne solch eine schwere Verletzung davonzukommen ist mit Helm um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Postmann (29. März 2007)

Das schöne an der Helm Diskussion finde ich ja, dass diejenigen, die ohne Helm fahren nur sich selbst gefährden und niemand anderen, also mithin ist es mir egal wer ohne Helm fährt, ist deren eigenes Risiko. Ich trage ihn immer und versuche seit Jahren meinen Schwager zu bekehren, aber er meint das Teil zerstört seine Frisur. Mit 16 hab ich das beim Mofa Fahren auch noch gesagt!!


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Das schöne an der Helm Diskussion finde ich ja, dass diejenigen, die ohne Helm fahren nur sich selbst gefährden und niemand anderen, .....



Richtig Micha, aber ich hab als Begleiter wenig Lust mir an blutigen Köpfen die Hände dreckig zu machen.

Und zu Ersthilfe fühle ich mich und bin ich verpflichtet.

Wer z. B. mit uns Rennrad fährt kommt mit Helm oder gar nicht. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2007)

bzw. wer ohne helm kommt, wird krankenhausreif geschlagen.


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

Gib's zu!

Du hast mit ja gestimmt?


----------



## kroun (30. März 2007)

meine leute gehen während der tour nicht mal ohne helm aufs klo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (30. März 2007)

kroun schrieb:


> meine leute gehen während der tour nicht mal ohne helm aufs klo



aeh - schickst Du die immer gleichzeitig ins steile gelände - so einer über den andern???


----------



## thory (30. März 2007)

Pace39 schrieb:


> ... da sich der Polarbrustgurt bis zur Elektronikplatine aufopferte.



 endlich kmal ein Bsp das sogar ein Polar sinnvoll sein kann...


Gruss


----------



## kroun (30. März 2007)

thory schrieb:


> aeh - schickst Du die immer gleichzeitig ins steile gelände - so einer über den andern???



na na, aber auf ein paar almhütten ist der abstieg zu den klos oft steil, finster und rutschig... 
spaß beiseite...ohne helm biken ist nicht nur gefährlich sondern schaut auch noch absolut beschis... aus, oder?


----------



## ritzelschleifer (30. März 2007)

thory schrieb:


> endlich kmal ein Bsp das sogar ein Polar sinnvoll sein kann...
> Gruss


wenn man unguenstig faellt kann so ein ding auch sehr weh tun... die narbe brandmarkt mich den rest meines lebens als fit****er


----------



## dhmoschen (30. März 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Helmets-Wear-one-2007.html nette bilder zum anschauen, ka obs schon hier war.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. März 2007)

dhmoschen schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Helmets-Wear-one-2007.html nette bilder zum anschauen, ka obs schon hier war.



Ja mal net den Teufel an die Wand malen, das was man da sieht ist ja wohl die Aussnahme.
Also die Verletzungen die ich bisher hatte spielten sich leider "immer" unter der Gürtellinie ab, Knie, Schienbein etc.
Gut das mag daran liegen das ich richtig fallen gelernt hab ( Ju-Jutsu, Judo und noch ein paar Sachen).
Besser mags schon sein aber dran gewöhnen werde ich mich nie an die Schüssel aufm Kopp.
Sorry aber ich setz ihn halt notgedrungen auf.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## thory (30. März 2007)

kroun schrieb:


> ...
> spaß beiseite...ohne helm biken ist nicht nur gefährlich sondern schaut auch noch absolut beschis... aus, oder?




Im Prinzip widerspreche ich Dir nicht. Ich bin überzeugter Helmträger und habe für bestimmte Fahrten sogar zum Integrahelm aufgerüstet.

Trotzdem mal eine Frage: was würdet Ihr machen, wenn Ihr mit Freunden nach 4 stündiger Anfahrt im Auto feststellt, daß der Helm schlicht vergessen wurde? So ist es mir im letzten Sommer passiert. Also bin ich in den nächsten Radelladen gelaufen und habe nach Helmen geguckt. Die hatten aber nix was mir zugesagt hätte, also was passt und vernünftige Qualität zu sein schien. Also bin ich ohne Helm gefahren, das zusätzliche Risiko erschien mir vertretbar. Wie man allerdings an den Kommentaren zu den Bilder erkennt sind nicht alle Zeitgenossen da meiner Meinung.



 

 



Was hättet ihr gemacht?

Gruss


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2007)

thory schrieb:


> .... Wie man allerdings an den Kommentaren zu den Bilder erkennt sind nicht alle Zeitgenossen da meiner Meinung......
> Was hättet ihr gemacht?
> 
> Gruss



Aber aus Deinem Post ist ja ersichtlich das Du anderer Meinung bist und dies nicht so geplant hast!


----------



## trialsrookie (30. März 2007)

dhmoschen schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Helmets-Wear-one-2007.html nette bilder zum anschauen, ka obs schon hier war.


Tja... wie so oft ist das beim Blödeln in der Stadt mit dem BMX Bike passiert, und nicht am Trail  Wer da keinen Helm aufhat fordert's echt heraus...

(Und bevor's kommt: Ja, ich trage immer einen Helm.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (31. März 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Im Prinzip widerspreche ich Dir nicht. Ich bin überzeugter Helmträger und habe für bestimmte Fahrten sogar zum Integrahelm aufgerüstet.
> 
> Trotzdem mal eine Frage: was würdet Ihr machen, wenn Ihr mit Freunden nach 4 stündiger Anfahrt im Auto feststellt, daß der Helm schlicht vergessen wurde? So ist es mir im letzten Sommer passiert. Also bin ich in den nächsten Radelladen gelaufen und habe nach Helmen geguckt. Die hatten aber nix was mir zugesagt hätte, also was passt und vernünftige Qualität zu sein schien. Also bin ich ohne Helm gefahren, das zusätzliche Risiko erschien mir vertretbar. Wie man allerdings an d...



schöne Mütze... 
dazu eine kleine geschichte aus südtirol:
die tester kletterten auf den Weißen Turm (= Kirchturm von Brixen) und warfen von dort einen Helm und eine Mütze in die Tiefe.... da darauß resultierte, daß der helm komplett kaputt und die mütze immer noch in perfektem zustand war wurde die Helmpflicht wieder abgeschaffen 

... ich wäre in deinem fall auch ohne helm gefahren


----------



## thory (31. März 2007)

kroun schrieb:


> schöne Mütze...
> dazu eine kleine geschichte aus südtirol:
> die tester kletterten auf den Weißen Turm (= Kirchturm von Brixen) und warfen von dort einen Helm und eine Mütze in die Tiefe.... da darauß resultierte, daß der helm komplett kaputt und die mütze immer noch in perfektem zustand war wurde die Helmpflicht wieder abgeschaffen
> 
> ...



Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich für die mützenfahrt eine ideologische Untermauerung gehabt...


----------



## Linga (31. März 2007)

ich hab seit montag einige neue kratzer an meinem helm, die ich jetzt sonst an meinem kopf hätte und so war das bisher eigentlich immer. beim ski fahren im übrigen genau das selbe.


----------



## Freerider83CH (1. April 2007)

Oh mein Gott...
Ich habe jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich frage mich wie kann man nur. Fakt ist: Biken ist und bleibt gefährlich! Und genau das muss man auch zeigen und erst recht, wenn man ein Vorbild ist predigen. Unfälle resultieren nich immer von den fehlern die man selbst macht!  Ganz im ernst, am unsichersten fühle ich mich auf einer hauptstrasse am schlechtesten. Genau dort kommen Autos, busse und diverse andere "Verkehrsteilnehmer" hinzu. Da muss nicht nur ich einen fehler machen. Bestes beispiel... Eine autofahrerin achtet nicht auf den verkehr und macht einfach die autodüre auf. Ich hatte glück noch auseichen zu können. Sowas kann Lebensgefährlich sein und es passiert beim Biken! Wie man jetzt auf diese besch. Idee kommt das helme nichts bringen... Ich hatte 2 unfälle beim downhillen bei denen ich direkt auf den Kopf gefallen bin. Einmal davon direkt auf einen Stein. Genau die Fläche die am Helm eingedrückt und gebrochen ist, die ist mir an meinem Schädel heil geblieben.  Weiter: Diverse Stürze über den Lenker auf den Bauch. Ohne Kinnbügel am helm hätte ich sicher schon den ein oder anderen Zahnverlust gehabt. Da was der Threadhersteller hier auftischt ist einfach nur, entschuldigung für das wort, krank! 
Ich fahre auch nicht immer mit dem helm zum bäcker, aber dieser Thread...

Und falls es 1 April ist... finde ich es auch nicht witzig  

Sowas gehört gelöscht!


----------



## Pace39 (2. April 2007)

Hallo,


stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Gut das mag daran liegen das ich richtig fallen gelernt hab ( Ju-Jutsu, Judo und noch ein paar Sachen).



Dir bringt die ganze Falltechnik nichts wenn du diese zwischen Felsbrocken anwenden mußt, für Autobahnfahrer mag es ja mit ein wenig Glück noch funktionieren, nur da ist die Gefahr eines Sturzes meist auch geringer.

Grüße


----------



## öcsi (5. April 2007)

Hab mir jetzt erst mal die Mühe gemacht, die Beiträge hinter dem link des Threaderstellers zu lesen. Oh Mann. Das erinnert doch sehr an die BLÖD Zeitung. OK, die Jungs haben ihre Meinung und die dürfen sie auch vertreten. Aber ich hasse es, wenn sowas mit einem Mäntelchen von Wissenschaftlichkeit verpackt wird um den Anschein von Seriosität oder Endgültigkeit zu erwecken. Da werden ein paar Prozentzahlen und Formeln hingeklatscht und hanebüchene Schlüsse als Ergebnis gezogen.
Ich bin definitiv gegen eine Helmpflicht. Aber ich trage ihn beim Biken weil er nur nützen kann und ich nicht sehen kann wo er schaden soll. Dafür brauche ich keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen, da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schutzblech (23. April 2007)

Zitat aus der im DIMB-Newsletter veröffentlichten Pressemitteilung zum "Helmurteil":
"_Während man dem herkömmlichen Freizeitfahrer, der sein Gefährt ohne
sportliche Ambitionen einsetze, mangels entsprechender Übung nicht ohne
weiteres abverlangen könne, zu seinem eigenen Schutz vor Unfallverletzungen
einen Sturzhelm zu tragen, sei die Lage bei besonders gefährdeten
Radfahrergruppen wie etwa Radsport betreibenden Rennradfahrern anders zu
beurteilen. Hier habe jeder die Obliegenheit, sich durch einen Schutzhelm vor
Kopfverletzungen, die im Falle eines Sturzes oder der Kollision mit Kraftzeugen
eintreten können, zu schützen._"

Ich verstehe das so: der Freizeitfahrer hat keine Übung darin, einen Helm aufzusetzen und weil das ja ein so komplizierter Vorgang ist, kann man es von ihm nicht erwarten.

Ein sportlicher Radfahrer - mit Helmpflicht - ist also dadurch als "geübt" gekennzeichnet, als dass er in der Lage ist, einen Helm aufzusetzen.

Daraus leite ich ab, dass wir unserem radelnden Nachwuchs auf dem Schulweg keinen Helm aufsetzen müssen, weil es sich ja um keine geübten Radfahrer handelt.

Oder wie jetzt?

Es staunt das
Schutzblech.


----------



## carmin (23. April 2007)

Nein, so kann man das nicht interpretieren. Es geht hier ja um die Minderung eines Schadensersatzanspruches, wenn Du keinen Helm aufhast. Einem, der das Radeln sportlich betreibt, sich also intensiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzt, unterstellt das Gericht ein höheres Maß an Fahrlässigkeit (und daher einen geringeren Schadensersatzanspruch) als einem, der das nur sporadisch betreibt oder gar ein Kind ist. Mehr steht da nicht.

Nach wie vor ist niemand gezwungen, einen Helm aufzusetzen. Aber wer vernünftig ist, wird es tun, und auch seine Kinder damit ausstatten.

Nebenbei bemerkt, Du schließt aus A => B fälschlicherweise ¬A => ¬B.


----------



## Schutzblech (23. April 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Nein, so kann man das nicht interpretieren.



Doch, wenn man nur die Pressemitteilung liest, kann man das genau so interpretieren.

Das die tatsächliche Urteilsbegründung wohl etwas anders lautet, tut hier nichts zur Sache. Ich habe schließlich eben diese Pressemitteilung zitiert.

Und was ist das für eine Logik: Jemandem ein höheres Potential fahrlässig zu handeln deshalb zu unterstellen, WEIL er sich mit er Materie auskennt!?

Wenn ich mir's recht überlege, zweifele ich jetzt nicht nur an der schlecht formulierten Pressemitteilung sondern auch am Urteil selbst - jedenfalls so, wie Du es wiedergegegen hast.


----------



## bertel1987 (23. April 2007)

> Hab mir jetzt erst mal die Mühe gemacht, die Beiträge hinter dem link des Threaderstellers zu lesen. Oh Mann. Das erinnert doch sehr an die BLÖD Zeitung. OK, die Jungs haben ihre Meinung und die dürfen sie auch vertreten. Aber ich hasse es, wenn sowas mit einem Mäntelchen von Wissenschaftlichkeit verpackt wird um den Anschein von Seriosität oder Endgültigkeit zu erwecken. Da werden ein paar Prozentzahlen und Formeln hingeklatscht und hanebüchene Schlüsse als Ergebnis gezogen.
> Ich bin definitiv gegen eine Helmpflicht. Aber ich trage ihn beim Biken weil er nur nützen kann und ich nicht sehen kann wo er schaden soll. Dafür brauche ich keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen, da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.
> 
> Gruss
> Öcsi



Der schönste Post in diesem Thread.

Wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, würde ich ein paar schöne Fotos meiner Risswunde auf der linken Hälfte meines Kopfes von 2004 zeigen. Da bin ich...na...zum berühmt-berüchtigten Bäcker gefahren...ohne Helm.

In diesem Sinne: Immer mit.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. April 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man nur die Pressemitteilung liest, kann man das genau so interpretieren.
> 
> Das die tatsächliche Urteilsbegründung wohl etwas anders lautet, tut hier nichts zur Sache. Ich habe schließlich eben diese Pressemitteilung zitiert.
> 
> ...



ich kann dir leider nicht folgen - dafür carmin   - wie würdest du das sonst nennen "wider besseres wissen dumm gehandelt..."


----------



## brmpfl (24. April 2007)

Die Formulierung ist m.E. absolut "suboptimal":
"...mangels entsprechender Übung nicht ohne weiteres abverlangen könne, zu seinem eigenen Schutz vor Unfallverletzungen einen Sturzhelm zu tragen..."

Für mich liest sich das so, wie schutzblech es formuliert hat: Wer nicht geübt ist einen Helm aufzusetzen, hat auch nicht "die Obliegenheit, sich durch einen Schutzhelm vor Kopfverletzungen...zu schützen."


----------



## Schutzblech (24. April 2007)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Die Formulierung ist m.E. absolut "suboptimal":
> "...mangels entsprechender Übung nicht ohne weiteres abverlangen könne, zu seinem eigenen Schutz vor Unfallverletzungen einen Sturzhelm zu tragen..."
> 
> Für mich liest sich das so, wie schutzblech es formuliert hat: Wer nicht geübt ist einen Helm aufzusetzen, hat auch nicht "die Obliegenheit, sich durch einen Schutzhelm vor Kopfverletzungen...zu schützen."



Genau so lese ich die Pressemitteilung (und nur um die ging es!).

In dem sehr lesenwerten neuen Thread zum Thema ist das eigentliche Urteil in ausgezeichneter Weise kommentiert. Und da liest sich das viel sinnvoller.


----------



## juchhu (24. April 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Genau so lese ich die Pressemitteilung (und nur um die ging es!).
> 
> In dem sehr lesenwerten neuen Thread zum Thema ist das eigentliche Urteil in ausgezeichneter Weise kommentiert. *Und da liest sich das viel sinnvoller*.


 
Liegt wohl daran, dass sich freundlicherweise jemand damit beschäftigt hat,
der nicht nur eine Meinung sondern auch noch das nötige Wissen und Erfahrung für diese fachliche Kommentierung hat.


----------



## Excelsior1912 (4. Mai 2007)

lool   
hab jetzt den Thread und die "Beweise" für die Sinnlosigkeit eines Helmes mal kurz überflogen. der Physikbeweis war besonders lächelich. Ich hab des jetzt interessehalber mal nachgerechnet(Physik LK)  Die Zahlen stimmen zwar für sich größtenteils schon, aber bissle Formeln anwenden ist eine Sache. Physikalisch ist der Aussagewert sehr begrenzt. 
Ggü ohne Helm reicht das 1cm Styropor allein nach Prüfnorm, um die Beschleunigung des Gehirns um das 3Fache zu reduzieren(Annahme der Schädel gib 5mm nach, bevor er bricht.). => etwa 180G statt über 560G.

Der rest ist auch sehr unprofessionell geschrieben in der Quelle, Prozentangaben wurden Mathematisch sowas von verdreht, dass auch die statistischen Zahlen (Australien,Unfälle...)kaum Aussagekraft haben.
Das ist einfach nur arm

nebenbei: 
Mich hats bisher 1x voll über den Lenker gesetzt(10min Ausfahrt auf der heimstrecke mit Helm bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit während dem Unfall). Mit Kopf vorraus und vollen 70KG Kampfgewicht dahinter auf nem Wurzelstock gelandet, Helm mehrteilig, aber ich hatte nichtmal Kopfschmerzen.

weiß von zwei Rennradlern, bei denen ist unverschuldet etwas in die Speichen gekommen => beide Abflug mit 40 Sachen. Auch mitm Kopf aufm Asphalt aufgeschlagen. Dank Helm trotzdem nur eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung. 1Jahr lang Krankenhaus + Reha bis der restliche Körper wieder hergestellt war.

Das Wichtigste: *Keine* Spätfolgen bei beiden, das sieht bei Gehirnverletzungen meist anderst aus.


PS: Vom Threadersteller ist schon lange nix mehr gekommen


----------



## iron's_horse (4. Mai 2007)

hallo,

- es wird hier generell von " helmenmit einer 1 cm  Styroporschicht " geredet (siehe aldi,hornbach und obi)

- wenn ich mir jetzt einen intigrall-helm vollschaale kaufe mit carbongestell     und fieberglaskonstrucktionen für 900 euro kaufe (siehe bell axo und co.) hatt das einen ganz anderen aspekt  gruß clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Excelsior1912 (5. Mai 2007)

lol mit so einem bist natürlich immer auf der sicheren Seite 

mir war mein Motorradhelm auch 270öcken wert(Bike Integralhelme sind schon bissle ähnlich), aba Fiberglas ist halt Stand der Technik und meine Birne ist mir wertvoll


----------



## GT_Frodo (5. Mai 2007)

also ich bin schon 2 mal seitlich mit meinem behelmten kopf auf den boden aufgeschlagen (beides mal vorderrad auf nasser stelle weggerutscht bei ca. 25km/h +-5) und hatte jeweils nur etwas kopfschmerzen, aber ein heiles gesicht und keine wunden.
Deshalb:
*Ohne fährt nur ein Doofie,
und am Helm erkennst den Profie!*
;-)


----------



## iron's_horse (5. Mai 2007)

ich bin immer auf der sicheren seite wenn ich mit nem mototadhelm fahre, der mit einer norm zugelassen und geprüft ist und mit dem mann im ernstfall mit 180 sachen übern asphalt tischen kann also 

MERKE: für harten dh stuff immer  moto x helme!


----------



## Excelsior1912 (5. Mai 2007)

lol hab heute früh MotoGP geguckt, da hats manche mit 200 Sachen von der Strecke ge****t, die sind biss le gerutscht, haben geflucht und waren teilweise 5 Minuten später wieder auf der Maschine für die nächste Qualifiing Runde. Soviel zur Ausrüstung


----------



## disRuptor (6. Mai 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach immer MIT HELM...
Ohne ist mir einfach zu gefährlich...Hatte selber schon einen Sturz, Vorderrad ist weggerutscht...Oberschenkel aufgeschürft, Schleimbeutel kaputt, Helm an der Seite ziemlich kaputt...aber kein bisschen Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Bike-Ralle (7. Mai 2007)

Habe den Thread auch mal durchflogen und bin immer wieder an der Aussage hängen geblieben, dass 1cm Styropor nicht genug Knautschzone wäre......

Dazu folgendes logischerweise ist es nicht nur die Aufgabe des 1cm Styropor als Knautschzone zu dienen, sondern auch die Aufprallenergie auf eine größere Fläche zu verteilen. 
Ein spitzer Nagel läßt sich locker in Hartholz einschlagen, doch ist er Stumpf wirds anstrengend, trotz des selben Kraftaufwands.
Ein Helm dient so also als Knautschzone und verteilt die Aufprallenergie auf eine größere Fläche (auch wenn er bricht macht er das, nämlich vor dem Bruch)

Ich fahre nur oben mit......


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2007)

Excelsior1912 schrieb:


> lol hab heute früh MotoGP geguckt, da hats manche mit 200 Sachen von der Strecke ge****t, die sind biss le gerutscht, haben geflucht und waren teilweise 5 Minuten später wieder auf der Maschine für die nächste Qualifiing Runde. Soviel zur Ausrüstung



weil sich nach den ersten beiden stürzen, der anzug mit wundsekret gefüllt hat    
dadurch ist er besser über den asphalt gerutscht


----------



## Smourock17 (7. Mai 2007)

"Dass im Sport ein Helm sinnvoll sein kann, stelle ich hier nicht in Frage. Aber auch das sollte mal *kritisch* untersucht werden."

Völliger Käse! Finde es auch gut dass hier für die meisten Fahrer in den DDD-Foren Helme selbverständlich sind, denn sie bringen was - Das steht außerhalb jeder Frage...

Passiert mir recht oft: 

Fahre auf nem DH-Track ne Kurve zu schnell und nehme noch ein kleines Bäumlein abseits des Weges mit. Bei ca 30 Sachen wird das Teil schon zur Peitsche. Haut dir gern mal Augen kaputt und fette Striemen in die Waffel ...

Vor einiger Zeit passiert: Mit 25 KMH Gegen nen Baum, Schulter voraus - Kopf hinterher... Mit meinem Fullface kein großes Problem! Schädelbrummen, nicht mal ne leichte Erschütterung!

Vergleichbares ohne Helm, Sturz durch Fahrrinne im Boden (Kein Helm)
Kopf schlägt WESENTLICH sanfter auf WALDBODEN auf, als mit den 25 Sachen gegen den Baum - resultat war eine Gehirnerschütterung...

Nächstes Beispiel: schnelle steinige Abfahrten, da höhrt der Spass auf - nicht mit gutem Fullface : ). Während wenn du ohne Helm fährst Steine von 4-6 cm Größe, bösen Schaden verursachen im Bereich Schnitt und Schürfverletzung, ist hier ein typischer Stein mit der Größe eines Katzenkopfes der beste Weg zum Schädelbasisbruch...

Hier sollte man mal deinen Ansatz ausweiten, wenn man ohne Protektoren fährt (helm eingeschlossen) und du mit ca 70 in einem solchen Terrain in ne Rille kommst und abfliegst, hast du die besten Chancen nicht mehr aufzuwachen bzw demnächst DH-Rollstuhfahren für dich zu entdecken...

Helm und Protektorjacke schützen meiner Meinung nach so wichtige Teile wie Schädel und WS derart enorm, dass es einfach total schwachsinnig ist darauf freiwillig zu verzichten. 

Gruß Felix


----------



## fUEL (7. Mai 2007)

Wieviel Böser Sarkasmus ist der Antrieb sich gegen Helme auszusprechen und auch noch Gleichgesinnte suchen zu wollen.

Tut mir leid aber das will ich nicht verstehen.

Lieber zu 98 % am Leben als zu 2 % Tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (8. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich schon fast komisch, das mittlerweile auf 15 Seiten darüber geredet wird, oder? Ich meine man hätte jemanden, der vorschlägt, ohne Helm zu fahren, einfach direkt bannen sollen. So ein absolut lebensgefährlicher Hirnriss


----------



## karsten reincke (8. Mai 2007)

in der letzten "BIKE" wird ja auch ein Leserbrief kontra Helm veröffentlicht. Leider ohne jeden Kommentar.........
K.


----------



## Wieselchen (8. Mai 2007)

das mit dem helm ist genau wie beim f**cken: 
entweder man hofft das nix passiert - oder man nimmt gleich nen gummi. ;-)


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Mai 2007)

Zu der Thematik Helm und Mitverschulden bei unfallbedingten Kopfverletzungen eine der ersten Entscheidungen, die einem Rennradfahren der keinen Helm getragen hat, ein Mitverschulde angelastet hat. Folgend die wesentliche Passage der Entscheidung des OLG Düsseldorf vom 12.02.2007 Az 1 U 182/06 

Ein weiteres erhebliches Mitverschulden des Klägers am Zustandekommen seiner Verletzungen sieht der Senat zudem in dem Umstand, dass der Kläger zum Unfallzeitpunkt keinen Schutzhelm trug. 

Dabei steht der Umstand, dass eine gesetzlich normierte Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms nicht besteht, der Annahme eines entsprechenden Mitverschuldens i.S.d. § 254 Abs. 1 BGB grundsätzlich nicht entgegen. Denn bei dem Gebot, die eigenen Interessen zu wahren und dabei Sorgfalt walten zu lassen, handelt es sich um eine Obliegenheit des Gläubigers, die nicht davon abhängt, dass er eine Rechtspflicht oder sogar eine sanktionsbewehrte Norm verletzt hat (BGH NJW 1997, 2234; Oetker in: Münchener Kommentar zum BGB, 4. Aufl. 2003, § 254, Rn. 3). Eine Selbstgefährdung wird durch die Rechtsordnung regelmäßig nicht verboten; gleichwohl sieht § 254 BGB als Ausprägung des Grundsatzes von Treu und Glauben eine Anspruchsminderung des Geschädigten vor, wenn er vorwerfbar die eigenen Interessen außer Acht lässt und ihn insofern ein "Verschulden gegen sich selbst" trifft (BGH, aaO). 

Gleichwohl erforderlich für die Annahme eines Mitverschuldensvorwurfs ist indes die Feststellung, dass sich der betroffene Geschädigte nicht "verkehrsrichtig" verhalten hat, was sich nicht nur durch die geschriebenen Regeln der Straßenverkehrsordnung bestimmt, sondern durch die konkreten Umstände und Gefahren im Verkehr sowie nach dem, was den Verkehrsteilnehmern zumutbar ist, um diese Gefahr möglichst gering zu halten (BGH DAR 1979, 334). 

Danach genügt es für eine Mithaftung des Klägers im vorliegenden Fall, wenn das Tragen von Schutzhelmen durch Rennradfahrer zur Unfallzeit im Sommer 2005 nach allgemeinem Verkehrsbewusstsein zum eigenen Schutz erforderlich war. Dies ist nach Auffassung des Senats zu bejahen. 

Die bisher vorherrschende Rechtsprechung hat einen aus dem Nichttragen eines Schutzhelms resultierenden Vorwurf des Mitverschuldens gegenüber Radfahrern verneint (vgl. etwa OLG Hamm NZV 2001, 86; NZV 2002, 129; OLG Stuttgart VRS 97, 15; OLG Nürnberg DAR 1991, 173; DAR 1999, 507; OLG Karlsruhe NZV 1991, 25), zumeist mit der Begründung, eine allgemeine Verkehrsanerkennung der Notwendigkeit einer solchen Schutzmaßnahme sei (noch) nicht festzustellen. 

Diese Feststellung hat allerdings bereits im Hinblick auf den seit den vorgenannten Entscheidungen vergangenen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren nur noch bedingte Aussagekraft. Es steht außer Zweifel, dass sich gerade in den zurückliegenden Jahren die Akzeptanz von Fahrradhelmen grundsätzlich erhöht hat, mag auch die Anzahl der nicht helmtragenden Fahrradfahrer zumindest innerorts noch deutlich überwiegen. 

Nach Auffassung des Senats kann die grundsätzliche Frage, ob das Nichttragen eines Schutzhelms einen vorwerfbaren Obliegenheitsverstoß darstellt, nicht pauschal für alle am Straßenverkehr teilnehmenden Radfahrer gleich beantwortet werden. Gerade im Hinblick auf die vollkommen unterschiedlichen Fahrweisen und die damit einhergehenden Gefahren und Risiken erscheint es vielmehr geboten, eine Differenzierung zwischen den verschiedenen Radfahrergruppen vorzunehmen; auch danach, ob der Radfahrer einen Radweg benutzt hat oder aber auf der Straße gefahren ist, wobei hier wieder zwischen innerorts und außerorts zu unterscheiden ist. 

Insofern kommt der Entscheidung des erkennenden Senats vom 12.06.2006 (Az. I-1 U 9/06, veröffentlicht in NZV 2007, 38), in der ein Mitverschulden wegen Fahrens ohne Fahrradhelm abgelehnt wurde, keine allgemeingültige Bedeutung zu. Die Entscheidung beruhte auf den besonderen Umständen des zu beurteilenden Falles, bei dem ein 10jähriges Kind mit einem BMX-Rad in einem kaum befahrenen Garagenhof zu Fall kam. Für solche Fälle hält der Senat an seiner vorgenannten, einen Mitverschuldensvorwurf ablehnenden Rechtsprechung ausdrücklich fest. 

Dagegen erscheint nach Ansicht des Senats eine hiervon abweichende Betrachtungsweise bei Rennradfahrern, die das Radfahren -und sei es auch nur hobbymäßig außerhalb eines Vereins- als Sport betreiben, geboten. Bei dieser Gruppe von Radfahrern steht die Erzielung hoher Geschwindigkeiten im Vordergrund, wodurch naturgemäß ein gesteigertes Unfallrisiko und damit auch eine beträchtliche Steigerung der Eigengefährdung einhergehen. 

Dies gilt keineswegs nur für gesonderte Radrennveranstaltungen (für den Profibereich hat der Radsportweltverband UCI seit 2004 eine allgemeine Helmpflicht eingeführt), sondern auch und gerade für die sportliche Betätigung außerhalb von Sportveranstaltungen, bei der der Rennradfahrer mangels entsprechender Absperrungen und sonstiger Vorkehrungen in vollem Umfang den Gefahren des allgemeinen Straßenverkehrs ausgesetzt ist. 

Während man dem herkömmlichen Freizeitradfahrer, der sein Gefährt als normales Fortbewegungsmittel im Straßenverkehr ohne sportliche Ambitionen einsetzt, mangels entsprechender allgemeiner Übung nicht ohne weiteres abverlangen kann, zu seinem eigenen Schutz vor Unfallverletzungen einen Sturzhelm zu tragen, ist die Lage bei besonders gefährdeten Radfahrergruppen wie etwa Radsport betreibenden Rennradfahrern anders zu beurteilen. 

In diesem Kreis ist auch die Akzeptanz von Schutzhelmen deutlich ausgeprägter als bei "normalen" Radfahrern. 

Insofern kommt der bereits in der vorgenannten Entscheidung des Senats zitierten Statistik der Bundesanstalt für Straßenwesen, wonach der Anteil der helmtragenden Fahrradfahrer in den letzten Jahren lediglich um die 6% betrug, keine erhebliche Aussagekraft zu, denn eine Unterscheidung zwischen den verschiedenen Radfahrergruppen findet hier nicht statt. Es bedarf aber keiner exakten wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen, sondern lediglich einer aufmerksamen Beobachtung des täglichen Straßenverkehrs, um zu der Erkenntnis zu gelangen, dass das Tragen von Schutzhelmen bei Rennradfahrern weitaus häufiger und regelmäßiger anzutreffen ist, als bei herkömmlichen Fahrradfahrern. Dies entspricht im Übrigen auch den Erfahrungen des Senats aus zahlreichen Verkehrsunfallprozessen unter Beteiligung von Radfahrern der letzten Jahre. Insofern vermag die häufig getroffene Aussage, das Tragen eines Fahrradhelms entspreche noch keinem "allgemeinen Verkehrsbewusstsein", in dieser Pauschalität nicht zu überzeugen. 

Man kann der Annahme einer entsprechenden Obliegenheit auch nicht entgegenhalten, das Tragen eines Schutzhelms sei nicht geeignet, etwaige schwerwiegende (Kopf-)Verletzungen des Radfahrers zu verhindern und könne damit insgesamt vom Grundsatz her schon wegen vermeintlicher Unverhältnismäßigkeit keinem Radfahrer abverlangt werden (so Kettler in NZV 2007, 39 unter Verweis auf verschiedene internationale Studien). 

Es stellt nach Auffassung des Senats ein untrügliches Zeichen dar, dass gerade mit Unfallverletzungen befasste Mediziner seit Jahren eine allgemeine Helmpflicht für Radfahrer fordern (vgl. Ärztezeitung vom 17.04.2001: "Notärzte fordern Helmpflicht für Fahrradfahrer"; 14.05.2003: "Die Helmpflicht für alle Radfahrer könnte vielen das Leben retten"). 

Dementsprechend spricht sich auch die World Health Organization (WHO) in einer ihrer jüngsten Veröffentlichungen für eine Helmpflicht für sämtliche Zweiradfahrer aus. Internationale Studien der letzten 15 Jahre haben nach Recherchen der WHO gezeigt, dass beim Tragen eines Schutzhelms das Risiko von Kopfverletzungen um 69 Prozent zurückgehe, das Risiko von schweren Kopfverletzungen nehme sogar um 79 Prozent ab. Dies gelte für alle Altersgruppen und nicht nur für Stürze vom Fahrrad, sondern auch für Kollisionen mit Kraftfahrzeugen. Der Helm schütze dabei nicht nur das Gehirn, vielmehr würden auch Verletzungen des oberen und mittleren Gesichtsschädels laut WHO um zwei Drittel reduziert ("Helmets: A road safety manual for decision-makers and practitioners", Geneva, World Health Organization 2006; zur weiteren Studien siehe Furian/Hnatek-Petrak ZVR 2006, 427) 

Die danach grundsätzlich für ihren Sport betreibende Rennradfahrer bestehende Obliegenheit zum Tragen eines Schutzhelmes trifft vorliegend auch den Kläger. 

Dass seine zum Unfall führende Fahrt mit dem Rennrad nicht lediglich eine von ihm selbst so bezeichnete "reine Spazierfahrt" war, sondern durchaus sportlichen Zwecken diente, lässt sich schon aus der von ihm am Unfalltag getragenen Rennfahrerbekleidung und der von dem Kläger selbst eingeräumten Fahrgeschwindigkeit unschwer ableiten. 

Das Verhalten des Klägers ist auch ohne weiteres als fahrlässig einzustufen. Die Notwendigkeit eines Selbstschutzes durch das Tragen eines Fahrradhelms war für ihn nicht nur erkennbar; nach seinen eigenen Angaben im Rahmen der informatorischen Anhörung war sich der Kläger vielmehr sogar bewusst, dass das Tragen eines Schutzhelms beim Rennradfahren Teil des verkehrsgerechten Verhaltens ist. Seinem Argument, den Helm nur bei Gruppentouren wegen des Fahrens im Pulk beziehungsweise in der Kolonne zu tragen, vermag der Senat nicht zu folgen. Gerade der vorliegende Fall zeigt anschaulich, dass eine Unterscheidung zwischen Fahrten in einer Kolonne und solchen in einer Kleingruppe hinsichtlich des Erfordernisses, einen Schutzhelm zu tragen, keine Berechtigung hat. 

Die folglich dem Kläger anzulastende Obliegenheitsverletzung war vorliegend auch ursächlich für die ausweislich der ärztlichen Berichte von dem Kläger erlittenen Kopfverletzungen. Für die Kausalität zwischen der Nichtbenutzung eines Schutzhelms und den meisten Kopfverletzungen spricht bereits der Beweis des ersten Anscheins. Gerade das im Vordergrund des Verletzungsbildes stehende Schädelhirntrauma und die diagnostizierte Schädel- und Mittelgesichtsfraktur stellen typische Verletzungen dar, deren Vermeidung ein Sturzhelm dient und -ausweislich der zitierten WHO-Studie- auch zu dienen im Stande ist. 

Nach dem Beweis des ersten Anscheins spricht bereits die Vermutung dafür, dass es bei Beachtung der Helmpflicht (-obliegenheit) nicht zu den schweren Verletzungen gekommen wäre, wenn sich in dem Unfall gerade die Gefahr verwirklicht hat, deren Eintritt die Pflicht (Obliegenheit) verhindern wollte (BGH NJW 1983, 1380 zu Kopfverletzungen eines Kraftradfahrers ohne Schutzhelm). Dies trifft auch und insbesondere auf den vorliegenden Fall zu. 

Bei der danach vorzunehmenden Gesamtabwägung, inwieweit der konkrete Körperschaden des Klägers von dem einen oder dem anderen Teil verursacht worden ist, fällt im Ergebnis der auf die Betriebsgefahr des Traktors beschränkte Verantwortungsbeitrag der Beklagten nicht haftungsbegründend ins Gewicht. Zu deutlich überwiegt das grobe Eigenverschulden des geschädigten Klägers, der nicht nur durch seine riskante und verkehrswidrige Fahrweise, sondern auch durch die leichtfertige Vernachlässigung seines Eigenschutzes den Unfall und seine Folgen maßgeblich verursacht hat. In der Summe wiegen diese klägerischen Mitverschuldensanteile so schwer, dass ausnahmsweise die Haftung der Beklagten nach dem StVG vollständig in den Hintergrund tritt.


----------



## cubegirl1 (11. Mai 2007)

Liegeräder sind gar keine Fahrräder ;-)


----------



## sRogge (13. Mai 2007)

Shefffield schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich verarscht - und ich bin wütend, dass ich mich so lange habe verarschen lassen! Das ist ehrlich beschämend.



Mist, jetzt hast du es herausgefunden: Wir sind eigentlich Aliens, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, um dir einen Streich zu spielen und dich zu verarschen.... 

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Mai 2007)

@ all,

für mich ganz klar immer mit Helm . Keinen Meter fahre Ich ohne Helm.
Bin gerade eben auf meiner tour Zeuge einen Unfalls geworden . Mit etwa 25 km mit dem Kopf im freien Flug gegen einen Baum . Hat zum Glück so wie es aussah echt Dusel gehabt( Krankenwagen  war in 10  min da) . Ohne Helm hätte die Dame wohl echt alt ausgesehen . Ist direkt an einem Fahrradweg passiert und von etwa 50 vorbei gefahrenen bikern hat nicht einer angehalten   
Wo ist denn in diesem Land die Zivilcourage hin .....!!! ???

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
vom ALEXANDER


----------



## Skyliner23 (14. Mai 2007)

hab mal ein video bei youtube gesehen, da ist einer nach nem sprung vorne über den lenker geflogen und ist dann seitlich mit dem kopf gegen einen baum geballert. der helm ist flötten gegangen aber der typ ist wieder aufgestanden hat sich sein fahrrad geschnappt und weitergefahren. vllt. finde ich das video dann mach ich den link mal hier rein. ich will nicht wissen was mit dem kerl passiert wär wenn der keinen helm aufgehabt hätte. bin zwar noch nie auf den kopf gefallen beim biken aber trotzdem fahr ich immer mit helm (ausser zur schule oder zum einkaufen oder sowas). ich persönlich fühle mich schon sicherer wenn ich einen helm aufhabe, was die risikobereitschaft aber nicht steigert. ausserdem, wieso reden hier die "kein-lust-auf-helm-leute" die ganze zeit von ein paar cm Styropor? es gibt doch genug helme die eine Carbonverkleidung o.ä. haben und das ist doch auch ordentlich stabieles material. und (ich hab nicht alles hier gelesen) eben weger der aufnahme der aufprallenergie fliegt ein helm doch auseinander, oder? soweit ich weiß haben motoradhelme auch eine sollbruchstelle. wär ziemlich sinnlos sowas in einen helm einzufriemeln wenn es nix bringt.


----------



## Wolverine80 (15. Mai 2007)

Wer ohne Helm und Protektoren fährt ist selber Schuld wenn er im günstigsten Fall im Rollstuhl landet. Ich hatte vor kurzem selber nen Unfall mit ca 25 km/h. Ohne Helm und Beinprotektoren wär sicher noch mehr passiert. Da ich dummerweise keinen Oberkörperprotektor anhatte hab ich mir 3 Rippen gebrochen und mir nen Pneumothorax zugezogen, damit lag ich dann auch ne Woche im Krankenhaus an nem schönen Schlauch... das war mir ne Lehre und ich fahr sicher nie wieder ohne Komplettschutz...(ausser zum einkaufen.  )


----------



## karsten reincke (15. Mai 2007)

wir reden hier übrigens überwiegend von Unfällen mit dem MTB im Gelände, also Sachen, an denen wir selbst schuld sind----aber im Stadtverkehr, da sind Radfahrer nicht immer schuld, sondern werden von Menschen, die im Inneren von Autos sitzen, vom Bike geholt! Diese Unfälle machen die Mehrzahl der Bikeunfälle aus, deswegen sind Helme auch beim Weg zur Eisdiele sinnvoll.
K.


----------



## olli (15. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich ist es ja sinnlos, hier zu antworten, weil eh jeder macht, was er will.

Trotzdem: Neulich - ich komme vom Radfahren heim - schaue in den Garten, hat der Wind die Überdachung unserer formschönen Hollywoodschaukel "DIVA 2001" halb weggeblasen. Ich gehe hin, will das Ding festmachen, bekomme es wegen des Windes nicht zu fassen und es kracht mir eine scharfkantige Eisenstrebe direkt und mit voller Wucht auf den Helm, den ich noch aufhatte.
*
Deshalb: Ich sage JA zum Fahrradhelm!*


----------



## Wolverine80 (15. Mai 2007)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> wir reden hier übrigens überwiegend von Unfällen mit dem MTB im Gelände, also Sachen, an denen wir selbst schuld sind----aber im Stadtverkehr, da sind Radfahrer nicht immer schuld, sondern werden von Menschen, die im Inneren von Autos sitzen, vom Bike geholt! Diese Unfälle machen die Mehrzahl der Bikeunfälle aus, deswegen sind Helme auch beim Weg zur Eisdiele sinnvoll.
> K.



Da geb ich dir allerdings vollkommen Recht, nur für die Eisdiele setz ich net meinen Fullface-Helm auf sondern nen normalen Allmountain-Helm... besser wie gar kein Schutz.


----------



## Focus1802 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo, möchte hier auch noch bissl mein Senf dazu abgeben.

1. Ich fahre immer mit Helm. Hatte mal einen Unfall ohne Helm, bei dem ich einige Schrammen im Gesicht abbekommen habe und da hatte ich Glück das es nur das Gesicht war. Kaum auszudenken wenn ich zum Bremsen meine Schädeldecke genommen hätte  . 

P.S.: Bevor ich mein Gesicht zum bremsen genommen habe, hatte ich den Sturz noch mit meinem Ellebogen gefangen und dabei das Radiusköpfchen gebrochen.

2. Ich bin nicht für Helmpflicht, weil doch jeder für sich selber entscheiden sollte. Allerdings sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, die Verunfallten die bewusst ohne Helm fahren, an den Kosten (der Kasse) beteiligen. Das wäre fair denke ich.

Ich frage mich nur, warum hier so viele Rechnungen aufgestellt werden. Von wegen Gewicht und Geschwindigkeit. Es reicht doch nur ein ungünster Fall bei geringer Geschwindigkeit und schwupps biste wech vom Fenster  

MfG


----------



## karsten reincke (15. Mai 2007)

der Helm hilft also auch bei Gartenarbeit..........

K.


----------



## Focus1802 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Sicherlich könnte ein Helm auch bei Gartenarbeit schützen. Aber ich glaube wer bei der Gartenarbeit so ungünstig fällt sollte lieber zu hause bleiben  . Ich denke schon das es Leute gibt die blöd gefallen sind und sich den Kopf aufgeschlagen haben. Aber bleiben wir mal realistisch, das Risiko vom Rad zu fallen ist höher, also lassen wir mal so sinnlosen Antworten. Wenn du keinen Helm tragen willst hast du hiermit meinen Segen. Ich hoffe nur du hast dann auch Geld um deine Krankenkasse zu unterstützen   (wenn es nach mir gänge)

MfG

PS: Das wäre ne Marktlücke, ein Gartenschutzhelm


----------



## morph027 (15. Mai 2007)

Er bezog sich auf den Beitrag bissl weiter vorn, da passt das und ist kein doofer Kommentar 



olli schrieb:


> ...Neulich - ich komme vom Radfahren heim - schaue in den Garten, hat der Wind die Überdachung unserer formschönen Hollywoodschaukel "DIVA 2001" halb weggeblasen. Ich gehe hin, will das Ding festmachen, bekomme es wegen des Windes nicht zu fassen und es kracht mir eine scharfkantige Eisenstrebe direkt und mit voller Wucht auf den Helm, den ich noch aufhatte.
> *
> Deshalb: Ich sage JA zum Fahrradhelm!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus1802 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo

dann ist das eben für alle anderen "doofen" Kommentare  

mfg


----------



## yellow_ö (15. Mai 2007)

lieber versuchen den Sinn eines Textes zu verstehen, als nach seiner Meinung nach "sinnlosen" Kommentaren oder komischer Schrift + Farbe zu suchen


----------



## Focus1802 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Jetzt sei mal nicht so kleinlich, der Sinn des Textes bleibt doch erhalten. Was soll der Kommentar mit der Schrift??????

MfG


----------



## Basaltkopp (16. Mai 2007)

Im privaten Umfeld führten wir öfters auch die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn eines Fahrradhelmes (im nichtsportlichen Einsatz). 

Es gibt sehr geteilte Meinungen. Ich persönlich bin 71 geboren und bin mein Leben lang ohne Helm gefahren. Selbst als ich Anfang der 80 BMX mit meinen Kumpels fuhr. Es war einfach kein Thema in den Medien und unsere Eltern machten sich auch keine Gedanken. Wahrscheinlich hatten wir alle Glück.
Für den sportlichen Einsatz würde ich heute auf jeden Fall heute einen Helm tragen, da man sich doch einem gewissen Risiko bewusst aussetzt.

Für das normale Radeln lehne ich es ab mit so einer Plastiknuss auf dem Kopf herumzufahren !!! Man kann das sehen wie man will.

Wenn wir durch Gesetze geschützt werden sollen, müßten wir nachts auch in Offenbach und Frankfurt Schnittschutzwesten tragen oder es müssten Ausgangssperren verhängt werden ;-)

Sorry, aber ein bischen Selbstbestimmung (Freiheit) hätte ich schon gerne. 

Und Studien sollte man auch nicht immer vertrauen.


----------



## Wolverine80 (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn man dran denkt das von 6 getöteten Radfahrern letztes Jahr in München, 5 noch leben könnten wenn sie denn nen Helm im Strassenverkehr aufgehabt hätten, stellt sich für mich nicht die Frage obs blöd ausschaut, was meinste wie blöd du ohne "Plastiknuss" ausschaust, wennst mal mit deiner Visage aufm Asphalt bremst!


----------



## karsten reincke (16. Mai 2007)

jeder sollte das selbst entscheiden---aber es sind hier Argumente für und wider Helm geschrieben worden, die zumindest Entscheidungshilfen sind. Meine Familie und ich, wir fahren alle mit Helm, sind dran gewöhnt, die Kinder von Beginn an, als sie im Kindersitz saßen. Ich bin grundsätzlich GEGEN eine Helmpflicht, denn dann würden erstens viele, die jetzt noch radeln, dann wieder ins Auto steigen, und zweitens, es muß nicht alles vorgeschrieben werden.
K.


----------



## sRogge (16. Mai 2007)

Moin,
habe en passenden Filmchen zum Thema gefunden, was, wie ich finde, gut passt, denn ohne Helm hätte der wohl noch älter ausgesehen. Und irgendwer meinte hier auch, dass die Protektoren unnütz seien...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nv87Rt_7JiI
MfG Simon


----------



## Basaltkopp (18. Mai 2007)

@Wolverine80:
bei einer gesichtsbremsung siehst du auch mit der "plastiknuss" schlecht aus !
oder fährst du mit fullface helm zum einkaufen ?

@sRogge:
ich glaube, dass die wenigsten hier der meinung sind, dass sie bei solchen einsätzen keine protecs tragen würden.

ich unterscheide zwischen *sportbiken* und *auf die arbeit fahren*.

und bei letzterem geniesse ich restlos die schädelfreiheit.


Jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden. Aber ein zwang würde meiner meinung nach, nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## B.Z. (18. Mai 2007)

Ein Nachbar fuhr bis vor 2 Jahren täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und trug dabei immer einen Helm. Eines Morgends hat ihn ein rückwärts ausparkendes Auto in der Stadt abgeschossen. Trotz sehr gutem Helm zog er sich schwere Kopfverletzungen zu, er war 2 Jahre einschl. Reha in Behandlung und ist Heute berufsunfähig.

Inzwischen geht es ihm wieder so gut, dass er wieder bei unserer MTB-Gruppe mitfahren kann. Nach Aussage der Rettungskräfte würde er wohl nicht mehr leben, hätte er keinen Helm getragen.

P.S.
Ich bin zur Zeit beruflich viel in Pflegeheimen für geistig Behinderte unterwegs. Unabhängig davon, welche Ursachen zu einer Behinderung geführt haben, werde ich alles tun, das Risiko zu minimieren, so zu enden.  Und das heist für mich: Keine Fahrt ohne Helm.

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan Itor (18. Mai 2007)

Frei nach Aldag: Wenn ich mich mit dem Bike auf´s Maul lege sehe ich hinterher ohne Helm auch nicht besser aus, also trag ich einen.


----------



## bertel1987 (19. Mai 2007)

> Aber ein zwang würde meiner meinung nach, nach hinten los gehen.



Klingt zwar schön, dieser Spruch mit "nach hinten los gehen", aber erklär doch mal bitte, wieso...
Eine Helmpflicht würde doch jeden Bürger Deutschlands dazu zwingen, nen Helm aufzusetzen. Mehr zahlen im Falle eines Unfalls möchte bestimmt niemand.

Seit 2005 gibt es in Italien eine Helmpflicht für Kinder (<14j.) auf Skipisten. Ich bin selbst Ski-Instructor und war in den letzten Jahren öfter da im Urlaub bzw. zum Trainieren. Keine Beschwerden, weniger Verletzungen, günstigere Preise für Helme...wüsste nicht, dass da irgendwas "nach hinten losgeht"


----------



## Basaltkopp (19. Mai 2007)

Auf einer Skipiste ist das ganze doch auch schon wieder ganz anders.

Noch einmal, für sportliche Aktivitäten setzt man sich bewusst einem erhöhten Risiko aus. Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich einen Helm und eine Helmpflicht nur für die Fahrt zum Bäcker usw. ablehne. Wer eine Sportart mit erhöhter Unfallgefahr ausübt, sollte von sich aus schon einen Helm tragen.

Es gibt viele die jetzt schon kaum mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, wenn die jetzt noch für die Fahrt zum Bäcker einen Helm tragen müssen, fahren die lieber Auto.

Klar kann im Verkehr auch sehr viel passieren, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer als bei einem Downhill.

Anderes Beispiel: Früher sind viele Leute wenn Sie wussten, sie trinken Alkohol lieber mit  dem Rad gefahren. Da man heute dadurch auch seinen Führerschein verlieren kann, fahren die lieber besoffen Auto.

Denn der Lappen ist so oder so weg. (Dies ist zwar nicht meine Meinung und Einstellung, aber das ist der Effekt).


----------



## manR (20. Mai 2007)

also mir wurde am letzten freitag bei top speed die vorfahrt von einem besonders aufmerksamen autofahrer genommen. obwohl ich noch ein wenig abbremsen konnte habe ich erst seinen kotflügel, dann seine motorhaube und dann die straße kennengelernt. eigentlich fahre ich immer mit helm durch die stadt, aber (welch ein zufall) diesmal hatte ich keinen auf. hätte er mir etwas genützt? NEIN! mein kopp hat keine einzige schramme obwohl das schon ein heftiger aufprall war. was mir in dieser situation tausend mal mehr gebracht hat als jeder helm, war mein rucksack und meine radschuhe, denn die haben mich vor motorhaube und straße geschützt. Ob ich dabei etwas gelernt habe? natürlich: ein helm hilft natürlich immer, man sollte sich nur nicht darauf verlassen, dass einem nichts passiert nur wenn man einen helm auf hat.


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2007)

sRogge schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe en passenden Filmchen zum Thema gefunden, was, wie ich finde, gut passt, denn ohne Helm hätte der wohl noch älter ausgesehen. Und irgendwer meinte hier auch, dass die Protektoren unnütz seien...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nv87Rt_7JiI
> MfG Simon



wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass es ihm den helm nach dem ersten oder zweiten auftreffen am boden vom kopf schleudert...

der kerl hatte also nur unheimliches glück, immerhin is er noch verdammt weit ohne kopfbedeckung geflogen...


zur frage mit helm oder ohne:

ich finde eine allgemeine vorschrift sollte es hierzu nicht geben... wenn jemand ernsthaft rad fährt, sollte derjenige einen helm benutzen
jemand der das rad nur zum einkaufen benützt braucht das meiner meinung nach nicht unbedingt.

natürlich kann immer etwas passieren, aber beim mtb oder rr fahren is die gefahr dann doch höher als beim weg zum supermarkt, weshalb man "ottonormalbiker" keinen helm vorschreiben sollte...


----------



## nikolauzi (21. Mai 2007)

marx. schrieb:


> ...beim mtb oder rr fahren is die gefahr dann doch höher als beim weg zum supermarkt, weshalb man "ottonormalbiker" keinen helm vorschreiben sollte...



Weil der Radler mit 10.000km/Jahr viel weniger Routine hat, als der unachtsame mit 50km/Jahr (inkl. Vatertag...) ?!?

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkBB (21. Mai 2007)

Basaltkopp schrieb:


> Auf einer Skipiste ist das ganze doch auch schon wieder ganz anders.
> 
> Noch einmal, für sportliche Aktivitäten setzt man sich bewusst einem erhöhten Risiko aus. Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich einen Helm und eine Helmpflicht nur für die Fahrt zum Bäcker usw. ablehne. Wer eine Sportart mit erhöhter Unfallgefahr ausübt, sollte von sich aus schon einen Helm tragen.



Eben das ist eine Fehleinschätzung! 
Gerade auf der Skipiste bräuchte man weniger einen Helm, da der Boden glatt ist und (bei einer Piste wohlgemerkt!) keinerlei Hindernisse hat. Die größte Gefahr sind die Ski der anderen. Bei der Fahrt zum Bäcker hingegen kommt man bei einem Sturz schnell mit dem Kopf auf eine Bordsteinkante, etc...


Wenn ich Alkohol getrunken hab, dann fahr ich immer mit dem Auto, denn Fahrrad wär zu gefährlich...

Ach ja, und bevor ich's vergess... Das Auto hat dann auch einen Chauffeur .

Grüßle Mark


----------



## nikolauzi (21. Mai 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich Alkohol getrunken hab, dann fahr ich immer mit dem Auto, denn Fahrrad wär zu gefährlich...
> 
> Ach ja, und bevor ich's vergess... Das Auto hat dann auch einen Chauffeur .
> 
> Grüßle Mark


----------



## soederbohm (21. Mai 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> Eben das ist eine Fehleinschätzung!
> Gerade auf der Skipiste bräuchte man weniger einen Helm, da der Boden glatt ist und (bei einer Piste wohlgemerkt!) keinerlei Hindernisse hat. Die größte Gefahr sind die Ski der anderen.



Das ist ja mal Quatsch. 1. Hast Du durch Liftpfosten, Bäume am Pistenrand und durch die steinharte (weil i.d.R. gefrorene) Piste genug Möglichkeiten, Dich beim Skifahren am Kopf zu verletzten und 2. erreichst Du beim Skifahren viel höhere Geschwindigkkeiten, was den Kontakt mit einem möglichen Hinderniss ungleich gefährlicher werden lässt.

Gruß
Martin - Helmtragender Biker und Skifahrer


----------



## karsten reincke (21. Mai 2007)

ich bin KEIN Extrembiker, eher lange und unspektakuläre Touren, und immer mit Helm. Meine Erfahrung ist aber trotzdem, daß es mehr Unfälle mit Radlern im Straßenverkehr gibt als auf den Trails, und an vielen Unfällen ist der Radler eher unschuldig, das sind dann sich öffnende LKW-Türen oder sehr dicht überholende PKW, rechtsabbiegende LKW und dergleichen. Aber es muß jeder für sich selbst wissen, ob er behelmt fährt oder nicht.
K.


----------



## yellow_ö (22. Mai 2007)

sportliches Fahren --> Sicherheitskleidung

Helm vorgeschrieben bei Stadtfahrt --> dann eben wieder 5 Min. mit der Karre zum Bahnhof
(wohne in ner Kleinstadt mit wenig Verkehr, ganz sicher keine Stadtradfahrt mehr bei Helmpflicht)


----------



## iron's_horse (30. Mai 2007)

immer...helm


----------



## iron's_horse (30. Mai 2007)

immer helm


----------



## Focus1802 (30. Mai 2007)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> sportliches Fahren --> Sicherheitskleidung
> 
> Helm vorgeschrieben bei Stadtfahrt --> dann eben wieder 5 Min. mit der Karre zum Bahnhof
> (wohne in ner Kleinstadt mit wenig Verkehr, ganz sicher keine Stadtradfahrt mehr bei Helmpflicht)



Hallo

Dann bist doch bestimmt bereit deinen Kopf privat zu versichern Yellow. Am besten du nimmst zum Bahnhof die Karre, das ist dann zumindest sicherer  

MfG


----------



## Yashirobi (31. Mai 2007)

ein weiteres pro argument wäre noch, sollte der helm beim sturz auf einen Gegenstand(bsp. einen Stein)nicht brechen verteilt er die auftretenden kräfte auf den gesamten kopf, was das verletzungsrisiko deutlich mindert.


----------



## Majestix (6. Juni 2007)

Nochmal etwas Senf zu diesem eigendlich sinnlosen Thema.

Shefffield hatte ziemlich zu Beginn mal den Sinn der Prüfvorschriften für Fahrradhelme und damit deren Aussagekraft in Frage gestellt. 
Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken über Sinn und Aussagekraft von KFZ-Crashtests gemacht? Die werden auch nicht mit 130km/h oder gar 200 km/h gemacht. Üblicherweise werden die bei 50 km/h gegen ein deformierbares Hinderniss gemacht. Wenn man nun Shefffields Argumentation folgen wollte, hieße das, sämtliche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Kraftfahrzeugen sind sinnlos und deshalb zu vermeiden. 

Ein Schutz macht nicht nur dann Sinn, wenn das Unfallopfer völlig unversehrt bleibt, sondern auch dann, wenn die Unfallfolgen abgemildert werden.

Jeder der Helmtragen bewusst ablehnt soll das meinetwegen tun (Darwinsche Auslese), aber die Folgen auch selbst tragen. Inklusive Unterbringung in Klinik, Reha und anschliesendes Behindertenheim.
Nicht gelten lassen kann ich das für Eltern, die Ihre Kinder ohne Helm fahren lassen. Hier gilt für mich: Eltern haben Vorbild zu sein.

Ich habe die Folgen mal selbst gesehen. Als Zivi habe ich eine junge Frau gefahren, die als Schülerin auf dem Schulweg von einem Auto angefahren wurde und als Folge schwer geistig behindert war.

Eine Helmpflicht würde ich trotzdem begrüßen, denn wie oft erlebt man, dass Frauen nur deshalb auf den Helm verzichten weil der die Frisur ruiniert.
Da kann ich nur sagen: Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Majestix schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas Senf zu diesem eigendlich sinnlosen Thema.
> 
> Shefffield hatte ziemlich zu Beginn mal den Sinn der Prüfvorschriften für Fahrradhelme und damit deren Aussagekraft in Frage gestellt.
> Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken über Sinn und Aussagekraft von KFZ-Crashtests gemacht? Die werden auch nicht mit 130km/h oder gar 200 km/h gemacht. Üblicherweise werden die bei 50 km/h gegen ein deformierbares Hinderniss gemacht. Wenn man nun Shefffields Argumentation folgen wollte, hieße das, sämtliche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Kraftfahrzeugen sind sinnlos und deshalb zu vermeiden.
> ...


 
Oder Familien auf dem Sonntagsradausflug oder Mütter auf dem Weg zum Einkaufen, Kindergarten etc.

Kiddies alle mit Helm, Eltern ohne.

Soviel zur Vorbildsfunktion.
Mich würde da mal die Arguemtation für den Kinder- und gegen den Erwachsenenhelm interessieren.
Mhhh, vielleicht doch besser nicht, regt mich sicherlich nur auf.

"Darwin, bitte kommen?! Hier ist ein Job für Sie!"

VG Martin


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

Der Versuch der Helmdiskussion eine sinnvolle Wendung zu geben:

ich würde eigentlich lieber und viel öfter diesen Helm tragen:

 habe aber gewissen Hemmungen hier in den Bergen im Darth-Vader-Look (schreibt der sich so ) zu erscheinen. Also fahre ich dann doch meist mit diesem Helm: 

 wohlwissend das die weniger verschreckten Wanderer mein Gebiss sicher nicht bezahlen.

Dabei habe ich den Vollvisierhelm schon benutzt ... bislang also Glück gehabt, daß ich meine Stürze bislang passend zum jeweiligen Helm geschafft habe.

Gruss


----------



## Majestix (6. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen thory. Auch ich würde am liebsten im Gelände einen Integralhelm tragen. Kieferverletzungen zählen zu den häufigsten Verletzungen bei Fahrradfahrern. Sinnvoll währe also: Normaler Helm prinzipiell für alle Radler, Vollvisierhelm im Gelände.

Ein interesanter Kompromiss wäre der hier: 
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_met_parachute_p36724.html

Könnte mein nächster Helm werden.


----------



## MarkBB (6. Juni 2007)

@thory:
Meinst der Helm macht den "Erschreck-Faktor" noch wesentlich höher? 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

MarkBB schrieb:


> @thory:
> Meinst der Helm macht den "Erschreck-Faktor" noch wesentlich höher?


Wie darf /muss ich das verstehen


----------



## MarkBB (6. Juni 2007)

So, wie's da steht... Wenn ich mit meiner Hockeyausrüstung Leuten begegne ist das unabhängig vom Gitterhelm auch immer erschreckend für die  

Grüßle Mark


----------



## anderlitsch (10. Juni 2007)

Servus! Jetzt muss ich mich bei diesem Fred auch noch einschalten. War am letzten Donnerstag in der Valepp unterwegs und musste mit Erschütterung feststellen, wie viele Leute immer noch ohne Helm unterwegs sind. Wie so viele hier im Fred dachte ich eigentlich, dass das heutzutage Standard, ganz normal oder wie auch immer das man bezeichnen möchte, ist. Scheint aber leider nicht so zu sein! 
Grüße Anderl


----------



## schlaffe wade (14. Juni 2007)

> Jeder der Helmtragen bewusst ablehnt soll das meinetwegen tun (Darwinsche Auslese), aber die Folgen auch selbst tragen. Inklusive Unterbringung in Klinik, Reha und anschliesendes Behindertenheim.



die folgen werden ganz normal über die krankenversicherungen gedeckt, das prinzip der solidargemeinschaft greift.

oder wolltest du uns mitteilen, daß eine selektion stattfinden sollte ?


----------



## Majestix (14. Juni 2007)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> die folgen werden ganz normal über die krankenversicherungen gedeckt, das prinzip der solidargemeinschaft greift.
> 
> oder wolltest du uns mitteilen, daß eine selektion stattfinden sollte ?



Zweiteres. Möglichst noch bevor das Erbgut weitergegeben wurde.
Das das Prinzip der Solidargemeinschaft greift ist mir klar, deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, dass jeder die Folgen selbst tragen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

gelinde gesagt...
der threadautor ist ein idiot!


----------



## schlaffe wade (14. Juni 2007)

> Das das Prinzip der Solidargemeinschaft greift ist mir klar, deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, dass jeder die Folgen selbst tragen sollte.



ist natürlich in einem forum wie diesem auch wirklich angebracht !

sollen wir schon mal eine kleine selektion in schwung bringen ?

z.b. freerider mit helm = gut, darf operiert werden, die krankenkasse zahlt.
freerider ohne helm = nix gut, wird nur operiert, wenn genügend bares da ist.
arbeitsloser freerider ohne helm = darf nicht mehr radfahren.

oder:
freerider mit vollvisierhelm aber ohne rückenprotektor = auch nix gut. rollstuhlfahrer trotz helm. oder doch gut ?

usw. usw. du willst mir doch nicht ernsthaft verkaufen, daß dein ziel die aufhebung des versicherungsschutzes (für den du im übrigen bezahlt hast) und den du oft aus gründen der zwangsmitgliedschaft gar nicht wählen kannst, ist ? btw. was machst du mit rauchern, mit den verfressenen ? fallschirmspringer ja, basejumping nein ?  



> Zweiteres. Möglichst noch bevor das Erbgut weitergegeben wurde.



und hier hast du hoffentlich den smiley vergessen ?


----------



## bertel1987 (14. Juni 2007)

Wenn wir so weit sind, dass wir willkürlich anfangen, zu selektieren, können wir das Thema Krankenkassen auch gleich abhaken. Das kann nicht Lösung des Problems sein.


----------



## Focus1802 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Auch wenn die Krankenkassen für jeden da ist heisst das nicht das man diese auch ausnutzen sollte. Genau wegen solchen unvernünftigen Menschen fehlen denen das Geld. Das Solidarprinzip ist kein Freibrief für Verrückte. Ein wenig Verantwortung sollte schon da sein.

MfG


----------



## nikolauzi (15. Juni 2007)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auch wenn die Krankenkassen für jeden da ist heisst das nicht das man diese auch ausnutzen sollte. Genau wegen solchen unvernünftigen Menschen fehlen denen das Geld. Das Solidarprinzip ist kein Freibrief für Verrückte. Ein wenig Verantwortung sollte schon da sein.
> 
> MfG



Autos freiwillig auf 30 drossel 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Focus1802 (15. Juni 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Autos freiwillig auf 30 drossel
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



Hallo

Für Verrückte die zu schnell Fahren gibt es schon Geschwindigkeitbegrenzungen  
Aber an die hält sich auch nicht jeder  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yukio (15. Juni 2007)

Aus der kürzlich veröffentlichten Dissertation

Epidemiologie, Unfallursachen
und akutklinische Initialversorgung
beim Schädel-Hirn-Trauma
Eine regionale multizentrische prospektive Studie
zur Versorgung Schädel-Hirn-traumatisierter Patienten
in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Medizinischen Fakultät
der Westfälischen Wilhelms-Universität Münster
vorgelegt von Möllmann, Frank Thomas
aus Cloppenburg

*4.3.5. Zur Situation der Fahrradfahrer

Beim regionalen Vergleich zeigt sich, dass im Erfassungsbereich Münster deutlich mehr Fahrradfahrer in die Studie eingeschlossen wurden als in Hannover. Der Anteil der Fahrradunfälle an der Gesamtzahl der in dieser Studie erfassten Verkehrsunfälle liegt in Münster bei 40%, das sind 11,6% aller erfassten Unfälle. In Hannover sind lediglich 31,9% der im Verkehr verunfallten mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs (7,6% aller Unfallmechanismen). Dieses ist plausibel vor dem Hintergrund, dass im Münsterland das Fahrrad als Verkehrsmittel in hohem Anteil genutzt wird. Nach Angaben des Verkehrsverbandes der Stadt Münster sind täglich über 100.000 Münsteraner mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Statistisch gibt es in Münster 0,78 Fahrräder pro Einwohner.

Betrachtet man die Altersverteilung der Patienten, welche durch einen Fahrradverkehrsunfall verunglückten, so zeigt sich, dass bei den jüngeren Altersgruppen, insbesondere bei den Grundschülern (6-10 Jahre), der Fahrradverkehrsunfall deutlich gehäuft gegenüber anderen Unfallarten vorkommt. Dies erklärt sich unter anderem sicherlich durch den in dieser Altersgruppe zu unterstellenden höheren Nutzungsgrad des Fahrrades gegenüber der sonstigen Bevölkerung.

Interessant erscheint, dass in Hannover 95% der in dieser Studie erfassten Schädel-Hirn-traumatisierten Fahrradfahrer keinen Helm trugen! In Münster liegt diese Quote immerhin noch bei 74%. Hier wird offensichtlich, dass die Schutzwirkung eines Helmes noch von zu wenig Fahrradfahrern ernstgenommen wird (34-36). Hinsichtlich der Schwere des Schädel-Hirn-Traumas findet sich allerdings kein signifikanter Verteilungsunterschied zwischen den Patienten, die behelmt mit dem Fahrrad verunfallten, und denen ohne Helm. Bei entsprechender Schutzwirkung eines Fahrradhelmes würde man eine Umverteilung zugunsten der weniger schweren Schädel-Hirn-Traumata erwarten. Dieses kann aber selbstverständlich keineswegs als Hinweis auf eine fehlende Schutzwirkung des Fahrradhelmes gewertet werden, da man unterstellen darf, dass eine große Anzahl von leichteren Fahrradverkehrsunfällen wegen des Tragens eines Helmes nicht zu einem Schädel- Hirn-Trauma geführt hat und daher nicht in dieser Studie erfasste wurde. Genaue Zahlen hierzu liegen nicht vor. Die Beobachtung jedoch, dass der Fahrradhelm die Quote der mittelschweren und schweren Schädel-Hirn-Traumata an der Gesamtzahl nicht signifikant zu senken vermag, legt die Vermutung nahe, dass eine entsprechende Schutzwirkung hinsichtlich der höherenergetischen Fahrradverkehrsunfälle fehlt. Zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen kommen Rivara und Thompson (39) bei Untersuchungen über die Veränderung der Unfallstatistiken nach Einführung der Fahrradhelmpflicht in Neu Seeland. Insofern ist hier eine Verbesserung der Fahrradhelme zu fordern.

Bezüglich der Schwere des Schädel-Hirn-Traumas fällt auf, dass die
Fahrradverkehrsunfälle unter den Patienten mit einem mittelschweren SHT einen Anteil von 12,4 % ausmachen und damit signifikant überrepräsentiert sind. Insofern kann man feststellen, dass das mittlere Schädel-Hirn-Trauma beim Fahrradverkehrsunfall mit SHT gegenüber anderen Unfallmechanismen gehäuft
auftritt.*

Quelle: http://miami.uni-muenster.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-3573/diss_moellmann.pdf


----------



## summit (15. Juni 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Aus der kürzlich veröffentlichten Dissertation


Du traust Dich was hier 





Dissertation Möllmann schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Schwere des Schädel-Hirn-Traumas findet sich allerdings kein signifikanter Verteilungsunterschied zwischen den Patienten, die behelmt mit dem Fahrrad verunfallten, und denen ohne Helm. Bei entsprechender Schutzwirkung eines Fahrradhelmes würde man eine Umverteilung zugunsten der weniger schweren Schädel-Hirn-Traumata erwarten.


Also nix neues.




Dissertation Möllmann schrieb:


> Dieses kann aber selbstverständlich keineswegs als Hinweis auf eine fehlende Schutzwirkung des Fahrradhelmes gewertet werden, da man unterstellen darf, dass eine große Anzahl von leichteren Fahrradverkehrsunfällen wegen des Tragens eines Helmes nicht zu einem Schädel- Hirn-Trauma geführt hat und daher nicht in dieser Studie erfasste wurde. Genaue Zahlen hierzu liegen nicht vor.


Wie so viele vor ihm mags auch Möllmann erst einmal nicht glauben und er beginnt zu spekulieren. Was aus anderen Studien sehr wohl vorliegt ist ein typischer Effekt nach Einführung von Radhelmpflichten, dass durch weniger Radfahrer die Zahl der Einlieferungen sowohl wegen Kopfverletzungen als auch wegen anderer Verletzungen abnimmt. Aber trotz des erheblichen Anstiegs in der Helmtragequote bleibt das relative Verhältnis der beiden Verletzungsmuster zueinander unverändert.



Wie schon so oft von mir betont - diese Studien beziehen sich auf das Radfahren als Verkehrsmittel im Straßenverkehr. Radfahren kann dort nur durch die Beseitigung der Unfallursachen sicherer werden, also durch Verkehrserziehung für Radfahrer, Mischverkehr auf der Fahrbahn, Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für KFZ und massive Verkehrsüberwachung. Die Denke "der Helm wirds schon richten" wirkt kontraproduktiv!

Im Gelände können *geeignete* Helme durchaus sinnvoll sein. Also runde, geschlossene Formen mit hoher Abdeckung - nach Möglichkeit Fullface mit Durchdringungsschutz.


----------



## TimTailor (15. Juni 2007)

@ Summit: Volle Zustimmung. 

Interessant finde ich den Satz in der Dissertation: *Insofern ist hier eine Verbesserung der Fahrradhelme zu fordern.*
Ich verstehe leider nicht, warum sich auf diesem Gebit so wenig (bis gar nichts) tut. Die aktuell geltenden Helmnormen sind auch mit einem Uralthelm zu erfüllen. 
Es wir wirklich mal Zeit, das die Vorschriftm, und somit die Schutzwirkung der Helme zunimmt.

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## OZM (15. Juni 2007)

TimTailor schrieb:


> ... Die aktuell geltenden Helmnormen sind auch mit einem Uralthelm zu erfüllen ...
> Es wir wirklich mal Zeit, das die Vorschriftm, und somit die Schutzwirkung der Helme zunimmt...



hört hört, weil eine Norm von billigen/alten Helmen erfüllt wird, ist sie schlecht.

Mit dem gleichen Argument ist also auch die Norm, welche die Eigenschaften von KFZ-Sicherheitsgurten regelt ebenfalls schlecht, weil sie selbst von 20 Jahre alten Modellen erfüllt wird. 

Und komm mir nicht mit Airbag. Gurt ist Gurt und Airbag ist Airbag. 
Auf die Belange des Bikers bezogen würde ich hier von zusätzlichen Sicherheitssystemen sprechen. Und genau diese gibt es auch für Biker. Als da wären: Fullface Helm, Safety-Jacked, Beinprotekoren, DH-Handschuhe - alle Eigenschaften auch hier: ausgibig durch Normen geregelt.

Und jedem Biker steht frei, diese Mittel zu nutzen wann und wo er will (Beinprotektoren haben in unserer "Tourengruppe" einen Verbreitungsgrad von ca 95%, Semi-FF-Helme ca 30-40%).

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem des Kopf- und Körperschutzes nicht bei den geltenden Normen, sondern in einem Diskussionsklima, in dem erwachsene Menschen ernsthaft über Sinn und Unsinn eines Helmes reden. 

Das es absolut keinen Grund gibt, der unbehelmtes biken* rechtfertigen würde, bedeutet nicht, dass es niemals und unter keinen Umständen stattfindet oder stattfinden darf. Es ist aber immer und unter allen Umständen falsch und dumm. 

OZM

* ich beschränke meine Argumentation mal auf biken (i.S.v. biken vs. radfahren)

Exkurs (biken vs. radfahren): obwohl ein Helm auch beim radfahren unter allen Umständen eine Verbesserung der Unfallsituation darstellt, würde ich spontan dazu neigen, unbehelmtes radfahren anders zu bewerten als unbehelmtes biken. Radfahren ist nicht per Definition ein "Sport" und ich könnte mir vorstellen, hier auch Gründe wie Akzeptanz oder Praktikabilität zu berücksichtigen. Damit befürworte ich ausdrücklich NICHT unbehelmtes radfahren, sondern möchte mich lediglich nicht mit Argumenten von Radfahrern auseinander setzen.


----------



## magic_pansen (16. Juni 2007)

na ich sag einfach mal so: zur schule und in der stadt fahr ich ohne helm, bin ich bis jetzt auch nur selten gestürzt, machs aber vorallem weil ich mir mit einfach zu dämlich vorkommen würde.

letztes mal trail fahren war ich auch ohne helm, hab mir seitdem aber einen geholt (integral, oder wie die heißen, also vollhelm)

man muss halt auch bedenken, dass 2 helme (1 für die stadt und leichtes gelände, und ein für die action) zweimal kosten und nicht jeder hat das geld dafür, ich hab mir sogar meinen voll-helm gebraucht geholt wegen den kohlen.

zum schluss muss es halt jeder für sich selbst wissen, aber wenns dann zu spät ist, wissen die meisten ja, was sie falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## ]:-> (17. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ihr müsst mir mal helfen, denn ich verstehe das einfach nicht:

Trage ich einen (mir optimal passenden Helm), stürze und komme mit einem Bereich des Kopfes auf, der vom Helm bedeckt ist so wird der Helm deformiert und er verteilt die wirkenden Kräfte auf eine größere Fläche des Kopfes.
Die Energie die benötigt wird den Helm zu deformieren bekommt mein Kopf weniger ab. Soweit sollte das physikalisch doch stimmen?

Warum sollte jetzt nicht eindeutig sein, dass ein geringeres Verletzungsrisiko vorhanden ist, als wenn diese absorbierte Energie zusätzlich auf meinen Kopf (und eine noch viel kleinere Stelle) wirken würde?
Mag sein, dass ich immernoch schwere Schäden habe, aber kann ich nicht sicher sein, dass die Schäden/Verletzungen ohne Helm noch schwerer wären?

schönen Sonntag
ciao


----------



## Yukio (17. Juni 2007)

]:->;3799630 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte jetzt nicht eindeutig sein, dass ein geringeres Verletzungsrisiko vorhanden ist, als wenn diese absorbierte Energie zusätzlich auf meinen Kopf (und eine noch viel kleinere Stelle) wirken würde?


An was bist du denn interessiert? An einer (einigermaßen) fundierten Erklärung oder an einer Diskussion?


----------



## ]:-> (17. Juni 2007)

Nun, 
wenn das so stimmt, dann würden mich die Gründe Interessieren, die eben gegen  diese "Knautschzone" am Kopf sprechen könnten - natürlich gerne mit "(einigermaßen) fundierter Erklärung". 
Welche Dinge sind gewichtiger als eine mgl. geringe Aufprall Energie am Kopf selbst zu erwirken? Mir fallen nämlich keine ein.
(Beispiel: Ich nehme lieber keinen Helm, denn Helmbänder reißen oft, sodass dann das Risiko eines Genickbruchs größer ist als dass ich einen Schädelbruch erleide, wenn ich ohne unterwegs bin. _NUR ein Beispiel, das nicht so ganz der Realität entspricht_)


----------



## Yukio (17. Juni 2007)

]:->;3799803 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun,
> wenn das so stimmt, dann würden mich die Gründe Interessieren, die eben gegen  diese "Knautschzone" am Kopf sprechen könnten - natürlich gerne mit "(einigermaßen) fundierter Erklärung".
> Welche Dinge sind gewichtiger als eine mgl. geringe Aufprall Energie am Kopf selbst zu erwirken? Mir fallen nämlich keine ein.


Das sind Fragen, die ich weder beantworten will noch beantworten werde. Ich stelle (soweit überhaupt möglich) nur Tatsachen dar und versuche Erklärungen anzubieten, ich gebe keine Handlungsempfehlungen ab.


----------



## karsten reincke (17. Juni 2007)

Es ist keinesfalls Spekulation, sondern eine nachvollziehbare Tatsache, daß sich behelmte Verletzte nicht in einer Studie für SHT wiederfinden, da viele behelmte Verletzte eben mit ihrem zerstörten Helm im Rucksack nach Hause fahren oder schieben. Bei mehreren Verkehrsunfällen dieser Art wurden solcherart Verletzte vom Krankenwagen kurz versorgt(Schürfwunden etc.) und sind OHNE KRANKENHAUSBESUCH ihres Wegs gegangen. Ich habe da einigermaßen defekte Helme gesehen, die mich als bikender Polizist besonders interessierten, und ohne wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen angestellt zu haben, war sichtbar an den Helmbeschädigungen, daß diese Beschädigungen am Schädeldach zu einem längeren Krankenahusaufenthalt  geführt hätten.
K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## owalker (22. Juni 2007)

Das Thema ist ja ein Dauerbrenner - habe es zufällig über eine Googlesuche gefunden. Auch im Internet gehts physikalisch und statistisch rund und die Meinungen gehen stark auseinander. Bin selber Alltagsradler (ohne Helm) ohne sportlichen Ambitionen und halte den Verkehr in "meiner" Kleinstadt für überschaubar; habe bisher nie das Gefährdungspotential für mich besonders hoch eingeschätzt. Der letzte Sturz liegt über zehn Jahre zurück - hat mich mit dem 3gang-Dienstrad nachts auf einer Eisfläche zerlegt - danach tat mir ein Jahr das Knie weh (Bluterguß mit Prellung).

Habe kürzlich mal ein Rennrad geschenkt bekommen und es ein paarmal probiert - geht doch recht fix vorwärts. Seltsamerweise habe ich mich (zügig  mit Kopf voran) überhaupt nicht wohl gefühlt - habe das RR deshalb bei ebay wieder verkauft. Da fühlte ich mich gefährdeter als wenn ich auf dem Motorrad (auf Privatgelände) ausnahmsweise ein paar Meter 'oben ohne' fahre. (rein subjektiver Eindruck).

Wenn ich mir ein paar Fotos aus dem Gelände ansehe, würde ich da auch nur mit Vollschutz rumfahren (Protektoren & Vollhelm); bei passender Gelegenheit (Urlaub in den Bergen) werde ich es garantiert mal testen, hoffentlich werde ich nicht süchtig 

Eine generelle Helmpflicht lehne ich strikt ab - der Mensch handelt nicht immer logisch und sie würde auch negative Effekte bringen - z.B. würden weniger Strecken mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt ("Helmpflicht - ist muß ja gefährlich sein - das lasse ich lieber").  Als in den 80ern die Helmpflicht für Mofafahrer kam, hat man hinterher kaum noch welche gesehen. 

Ob ich dann mit Helm fahren würde, weiß ich nicht - evtl. würde ich notgedrungen mit fahren oder spekulieren . Man könnte mit anderen Maßnahmen wesentlich mehr für die Verkehrssicherheit machen (bessere Verkehrsführung, Instandhaltung der Straßen/Wege) usw. als mit einer Helmpflicht.


----------



## alex2056 (26. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch der Meinung lieber mit als ohne.
Vergleiche das mal mit der Sicherheitsschuhgeschichte auf der Arbeit, da gibt es auch viele die der Meinung sind das Sicherheitsschuhe bei bestimmten Unfallsituationen schlimmere Verletzungen hervorrufen als wenn man sie erst garnicht anzieht ( Stahlkappe klappt um und trennt Zehen ab oder ähnliche Grußelgeschichten ). Ok dann zieh ich sie halt nicht an wenn ich denke das es gefährlicher ist als mit.
Nur wenn dann doch etwas passiert und man wird z.b. Arbeitsunfähig ( Fuß ab z.b. ) bekommt der mit den Sicherheitsschuhen ( auch wenn sie keinen Nutzen hatten ) seine Invaliditätsrente und der ohne bekommt nichts.
Ich habe mich nun nicht wirklich mit Folgen von Fahrradunfällen beschäftigt aberich glaube man kann den Helm auch so weit als positiv betrachten, das wenn man einen Unfall hat, man auch den Anspruch auf schmerzensgeld ( wenn nicht selbst verschuldet ) hat, weil einem diese Verletzungen *trotz* des tragens eines Schutzhelms zugeführt wurden. Nacher hat man Pech weil man die Verletzungen durch einen Helm hätte vermeiden können.

Und wenn der Helm bei tests auch nur in 1 von 10 Fällen schlimmere Verletzungen vermeiden würde, wäre mir das immernoch Anlass genug ihn zu tragen.
Gibt auch Leute die haben ihr Augenlicht durch den Airbag verloren weil sie wärend dem Fahren geraucht haben und der Airbag die Zigarette ins Auge gedrückt hat. Ist da nun die Zigarette schuld oder der Airbag oder doch der Fahrer selbst?
Naja da gibts noch so viele spekulationen. Ich sage mit ist besser.

Manche Leute machen sich auch zu viel Gedanken über manche Dinge. Wenn ich nun anfangen würde beim Frühstück darüber nachzudenken ob ich von der angekokelten Stelle an meinem Toast in 20 Jahren vielleicht Krebs bekomme müsste ich warscheinlich den Hungertod sterben. Deswegen weniger denken, einfach machen 

Gruß und so


----------



## Fjordpferd (27. Juni 2007)

> z.B. würden weniger Strecken mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt ("Helmpflicht - ist muß ja gefährlich sein - das lasse ich lieber"). Als in den 80ern die Helmpflicht für Mofafahrer kam, hat man hinterher kaum noch welche gesehen.


du glaubst nicht wirklich was du schreibst, die Begründung "ich fahre nicht weil ich mir mit Helm albern vorkomme" ist der Grund, weshalb das Rad dann stehenbleibt, so argumentierten auch in den 80ern die Jugendlichen nach Einführung der Helmpflicht, und das sind die tatsächlichen Motive hinter der Ablehnung des Helms, das vermeintlich alberne Aussehen, angeblicher Hitzestau, list man in de.rec.fahrrad merkt man das die eifrigsten Helmgegner die größten Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben.


----------



## trauntaler (27. Juni 2007)

Shefffield schrieb:


> 2. Die (eingebildete) Schutzwirkung begünstigt eine riskantere Fahrweise.



Ach darum haben Downhiller so grosse Helme!

Um mich auch hier zu verewigen (wie in allen Helmthreads):

Ich musste letztes Jahr Erste Hilfe bei einem Helmlosen Fahrradkollegen leisten. Offene Wunde am Kopf, bewustlos... grosser Blutfeck... ich möchte sowas nicht nochmal erleben. Gegen mindestens die Hälfte seiner Verletzungen hätte ein Helm geholfen, wenn das nix ist.

MfG Stefan


----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Achja und das Motorradhelme auch schwerer und stabiler als Fahrradhelme sind, liegt bestimmt daran das es selten Radler gibt die mit 200km/h auf ein Hindernis prallen.


----------



## Kompostman (27. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich war es keine schwierige Stelle, aber vielleicht war ich etwas zu schnell.... Im Vordergrund sieht man noch den Stein, der nach meinem Leben trachtete.






Hier sieht man sehr schön die Einschlagstelle. Dort wo das Holz frisch weggebrochen ist, bin ich mit der linken Seite eingeschlagen. Der Helm ist an drei Stelen durchgebrochen und hat am Hinterkopf auch eine Einschlagstelle an der Styropor fehlt. Des weiteren ist an der linken Schläfe ein größes Stück Styropor komplett ausgebrochen. Ich habe wirklich viel Glück gehabt und es ist nur bei ein paar Abschürfungen geblieben.





Man sieht die ganzen Stöcker, die dort rumliegen. Das hätte auch ins Auge gehen können... 





Sieht zum Glück alles schlimmer aus, als es ist.... 




Ich habe hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Helm:

Die Aufschlagseite Innen:





Die andere Seite:





Hinten:





Links-hinten:





Und der Volltreffer:






Ich fahre jetzt nur noch ohne Helm. Das wird mir einfach zu teuer alles paar Tage einen neuen Helm zu kaufen.....

Spass bei Seite: Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich ohne Helm definitiv einen Schädelbruch davon getragen hätte.


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Spass bei Seite: Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich ohne Helm definitiv einen Schädelbruch davon getragen hätte.


Stellt sich die Frage, warum jemand mit diesen Gesichtsverletzungen nicht definitiv einen Kieferbruch erlitten hat.

Und wenn das geschehen wäre, was wäre dann?


----------



## Kompostman (27. Juni 2007)

Weil der Hauptaufprall am Kopf stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Weil der Hauptaufprall am Kopf stattgefunden hat.


Also, reiner Zufall. Deswegen auch die Frage, was wäre wenn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Der Helm hat in diesem Fall doch seinen Zweck erfüllt oder sehe ich das etwa falsch? Was wäre wenn evtl vielleicht , oder aber vielleicht auch doch ... kann man sich in dem Fall wohl sparen.
Er hätte sich dabei ja auch noch statt dem Gesicht verletzen, den Arm brechen können. Muss der Helm davor schützen? Nein, aber er tut was von ihm erwartet wird, die schädeldecke schützen. 
Wenn ich will das auch der Kiefer geschüzt wird muss ich nen Vollhelm tragen.


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Wenn ich will das auch der Kiefer geschüzt wird muss ich nen Vollhelm tragen.


Genau. Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem Schädelbruch und einem Kieferbruch?



alex2056 schrieb:


> Nein, aber er tut was von ihm erwartet wird, die schädeldecke schützen.


Und was genau bedeutet das? Ich weiß das und zwar ganz genau. Aber ich will wissen, ob das auch andere wissen.


----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Also bevor bevor ich hinfalle und mir danach die Soße aus dem Schädel läuft breche ich mir lieber den Kiefer und ernähre mich 3 monate von Hipp, mal so gesagt.
Er hatte halt glück weil er den Helm auf hatte. Ohne helm hätte er Pech gehabt wenn er auf dem Kopf gelandet wäre. Und ich erwarte mir vom Helm tragen auch keine Wunder, selbst wenn die Chance bestehen würde das ich trotz dem Teil schwer verletzt werde, besteht genauso die Chance eben nicht verletzt zu werden wie hier der Fall.

Edit: Achja und um ehrlich zu sein fahre ich in der stadt auch gerne ohne herum, aber mehr aus gründen der eigenen vergesslichkeit ( im Laden liegen lassen oder sonst wo ). Da pfeif ich dann auch auf Sicherheit. Es ist eine Selbstschutzmaßnahme die ich im Gelände aber nicht missen möchte.

Gruß und so


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Also bevor bevor ich hinfalle und mir danach die Soße aus dem Schädel läuft breche ich mir lieber den Kiefer und ernähre mich 3 monate von Hipp, mal so gesagt.


Und genau diese Aussage klassifiziert 99% aller jemals geposteten Aussagen in solchen Threads (und der Rest eigentlich auch).

Bitte, bitte, bitte, jetzt MUSS noch die helmtragende Melone kommen.


----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß hier nicht, wer hier wen falsch versteht, aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Melonen die verwenden um die eine zu finden die sich genau so Schadensfrei bei einem Aufprall verhält wie es einem immer gezeigt wird. Zumal die meißten Gutachten mit werten Arbeiten die in der Praxis meißt bei weitem überschritten werden. 
Diese Melonentests werden mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 30 km durchgeführt, zu beachten ist dabei dann aber auch noch die Wandstärke der Melone und ihr Wassergehalt bzw. die Festigkeit des Inhaltes UND sie werden soweit mir bekannt fast immer in der selben Fallrichtung ausgeführt.
Ich stehe auch nicht auf dieses geteste und das ganze Zeug drum herum.
Aber der Helm *kann* helfen, muss er nicht immer aber *kann* er.
Und wenn die Melone sprechen könnte würde sie wohl genau das sagen.

Man möchte ja auch alle zufrieden stellen:

http://www.konsument.at/konsument/detail.asp?id=381&cookie%5Ftest=1&MSCSProfile=36A36B70A73B04F864DA720A1C0479B1BD12EE620D80B66F97A8C0692AC92E3337B03EA275074629DD4FA14D80DDEB69392CCAC6054A75C554CBD3443062EE9BE4B2C8A76C5A343C7DD92D35CFD7314D73DB8B03DE1C8C56663FE9687030174FEC2A5D89838D160DEA1A5FE3987F1396F93BD38893DED9F9CCCBFB0079B90368ED00D62E581A582A


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Melone sprechen könnte würde sie wohl genau das sagen.


Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit all dem sagen willst, aber Melonen können, neben allem anderen, auch nicht sprechen und würden dann so etwas auch nie sagen.

Aber bitte beim Thema bleiben oder präzise Angaben über Zusammenhänge machen.



alex2056 schrieb:


> Aber der Helm *kann* helfen, muss er nicht immer aber *kann* er.


Ganz mies. Aber ein Helm kann schaden, muss er nicht immer, aber kann er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex2056 (27. Juni 2007)

Das kann ein Airbag, das kann ein Sicherheitsschuh, ein Bauarbeiterhelm, ein Kondom ein Medikament, Döner und Pommes um die ecke.
Die können alle helfen und schaden zugleich, aber warum werden sie dann verwendet oder weiterhin benuzt? Weil die die Chancen einen positiven effekt zu erreichen höher sind als einen negativen. Soweit dazu, vielen dank.

Schönen abend noch und so


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Das kann ein Airbag, das kann ein Sicherheitsschuh, ein Bauarbeiterhelm, ein Kondom ein Medikament, Döner und Pommes um die ecke.
> Die können alle helfen und schaden zugleich, aber warum werden sie dann verwendet oder weiterhin benuzt? Weil die die Chancen einen positiven effekt zu erreichen höher sind als einen negativen.


Ja klar. Und wer hat das schon mal für einen Radfahrerhelm festgestellt? So auf nachlesbarer Basis und möglichst auch glaubhaft, nachprüfbar und vielleicht noch über einen längeren Zeitraum?


----------



## Kompostman (27. Juni 2007)

Einen Kieferbruch überlebt man aber normalerweise ohne Folgen. Was man von einem Schädelbruch wohl nicht behaupten kann, oder?


----------



## Yukio (27. Juni 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Einen Kieferbruch überlebt man aber normalerweise ohne Folgen. Was man von einem Schädelbruch wohl nicht behaupten kann, oder?


Falsch. Ein Schädelbruch ist eine relativ einfach heilende Verletzung. Ein Kieferbruch ist eine wesentlich kompliziertere Verletzung, die einen wesentlich längeren Heilungsprozess zur Folge hat.

Was du eigentlich meinst ist eine Hirnverletzung, die völlig unabhängig von einer Schädelverletzung auftreten kann.
Aus diesem Grunde -und das ist eine Tatsache- sieht die Norm von Fahrradhelmen auch eine Senkung der Grenzwerte für Kopfverzögerung und HIC (Head Injury Criterion) vor.


----------



## Kompostman (27. Juni 2007)

Und was sagt uns das?


----------



## alex2056 (28. Juni 2007)

Man könnte auch den selbstversuch starten. Einmal Kopf voraus mit 20 km/h und Helm gegen eine Wand fahren und dann mal ohne .....
Freiwillige vor und danach bitte einen Bericht schreiben falls noch möglich ...


----------



## trauntaler (28. Juni 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?



Schon wieder einer dieser endlosen Helm-Threads!


----------



## Yukio (28. Juni 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?


Uns beiden?

Vielleicht, dass deine Einschätzung bezüglich eines Schädelbruchs falsch sein könnte? Oder, dass du deinen Kopf in seiner Gesamtheit nicht als schützenswert ansiehst, weil du nur -trotz Kinnverletzungen- auf den Schädel eingehst?

Und dann stelle ich mir immer die Frage nach der Erwartungshaltung von Menschen an Helme für Radfahrer. Das ist das eigentliche Kerngebiet für das ich mich interessiere. Äußerst faszinierend. Wie ist deine Erwartungshaltung? Aufgrund welcher Überlegungen oder Tatsachen kommt es dazu?


------------cut-------------

Übrigens, den Selbstversuch mit dem Kopfaufprall mit 20 km/h ohne Helm habe ich schon hinter mir. Die Verletzungen waren relativ gering und ja, auch mein Gehirn hat keine Schäden davongetragen. 

Allerdings stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass persönliche Anekdoten nicht tauglich für Handlungsanweisungen sind. Generell kann man sagen, dass es aber auch nichts anderes gibt, das als Handlungsanweisung tauglich wäre. Die Entscheidungen darüber, ob, wann und welchen Helm jemand trägt, kann nur jeder für sich selbst treffen. Nur nicht mit überzogenen Erwartungen.

SHT heißt übrigens Sinnloser-Helm-Thread.


----------



## alex2056 (28. Juni 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> SHT heißt übrigens Sinnloser-Helm-Thread.



Jop. Schon allein aus dem Grund, das jeder der hier postet von Anfang an seine eigene Meinung hat und sich sicher auch schwer bzw. garnicht davon abbringen lassen wird.
Wir könnten auch eine Unterhaltung über die aktuelle Raucherdebatte führen.

Aber Sinnlose Unterhaltungen find ich persönlich ganz interessant und sie tragen imemrhin zu allgemeinen Belustigung bei.



Yukio schrieb:


> Übrigens, den Selbstversuch mit dem Kopfaufprall mit 20 km/h ohne Helm habe ich schon hinter mir.


 , auch schon mit versucht?


----------



## OZM (28. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> Nein, aber er tut was von ihm erwartet wird, die schÃ¤deldecke schÃ¼tzen





Yukio schrieb:


> ... Und was genau bedeutet das? Ich weiÃ das und zwar ganz genau. Aber ich will wissen, ob das auch andere wissen.



@ Yukio: bist ja schon ein kleiner Klugsch*****,  aber das Thema erscheint mir wichtig und geht zur Abwechslung mal in eine interessante Richtung

IMHO ist die Hauptaufgabe eine Fahrradhelms, einen harten Impact* auf den SchÃ¤del abzufedern um zu verhindern, das das Gehirn heftig an die SchÃ¤delwand klatscht, denn davon wird man doof oder man geht tot. Genau dies tun ALLE Helme welche zur Zeit in Dtl. verkauft werden - egal ob von Aldi fÃ¼r 7 â¬ oder von Giro fÃ¼r etwas mehr. Und aus diesem Grund haben diese Helme auch die Form die sie haben. Der wirklich harte Knock Out kann nur von (schrÃ¤g) oben oder von der Seite/hinten kommen, Krafteinwirkungen von unten oder von vorne werden zunÃ¤chst vom KÃ¶rper oder dem Gesicht abgemildert. Und nun noch etwas Spekulation: Ein harter Treffer in den frontobasalbereich (Gesicht) wird hinsichtlich seiner Wirkung auf das Gehirn von eben diesem geschÃ¼tzt, da diese Partien recht weich sind (das sieht dann nicht schÃ¶n aus und tut auch mÃ¤chtig Aua, aber dem Hirn passiert eher wenig - ich weiss, ist kein schÃ¶ner Gedanke, dass die eigene Visage als Knautschzone des Gehirns dient, ist aber so).

Alles andere (Verhinderung fieÃer Fleischwunden, bessere [sic!] BelÃ¼ftung, Sonnenschutz etc.) sind nette aber unwichtige Nebenwirkungen.

Fazit: ein moderner Radhelm (Halbschale) hat nur die Aufgabe, das GEHIRN vor einer Beschleunigung > ?? m/s*s zu schÃ¼tzen. Alles andere vom Kopf wird genauso geopfert wie der Rest des ungeschÃ¼tzen KÃ¶rpers.

OZM

* damit sind Kollisionen gemeint, welche von ihrer Wirkung her mit einem Schlag in Richtung SchÃ¤delzentrum vergleichbar sind. Kollisionen welche mit einem flachen Aufprallwinkel stattfinden und eher mit "StreifschÃ¼ssen" vergleichbar sind, ziehen zwar hÃ¤Ãliche Fleischverletzungen nach sich, sind jedoch hinsichtlich ihrer schÃ¤dlichen Wirkung auf das Gehirn nicht so dramatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (28. Juni 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Und dann stelle ich mir immer die Frage nach der Erwartungshaltung von Menschen an Helme für Radfahrer. Das ist das eigentliche Kerngebiet für das ich mich interessiere. Äußerst faszinierend. Wie ist deine Erwartungshaltung? Aufgrund welcher Überlegungen oder Tatsachen kommt es dazu?



Vielleicht sagt es uns ja auch, dass man die vital wichtigen Zonen (Das Gehrin) so weit es praktisch möglich ist, zu schützen. Ein Fullface ist sicherlich die bessere alternative, aber auf Touren nicht praktikabel. Fürs Lifteln/Park habe ich aber auch einen.

Auch wenn MKG Verletzungen schlecht heilen, so ist es trotzdem besser als eine Gehirnverletzung.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

nun bin ich ja Überzeugungstäter, und die Meisten wissen, dass ich pro Helm eingestellt bin.

Was mich interessiert, gibt es empirische Auswertungen über Bikerunfälle mit und ohne Helm, 
die bei der Summe der Kopfverletzungen zum Ergebnis kommt,
dass das gesamte statistische Verletzungsmuster am Kopf ohne Helm geringer gewesen wäre?

Nun sind diese Ergebnisse für mich persönlich nicht so wichtig, 
dass ich ab jetzt mein Helmverhalten ändern werde,
da ich schon einige unfreiwillige Abstiege hatte,
bei denen meine Helme mich vor Tapetenverlust und Platzwunden am Kopf geschützt haben. 
Nichts Dramatisches, aber ohne Helm im Ernstfall leicht Entstellendes.


----------



## Schutzblech (28. Juni 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ja klar. Und wer hat das schon mal für einen Radfahrerhelm festgestellt? So auf nachlesbarer Basis und möglichst auch glaubhaft, nachprüfbar und vielleicht noch über einen längeren Zeitraum?



Ah, jemand aus der Wissenschaft. Fein, dann hab ich was für Dich:

Sacks, J. J., Holmgreen, P., Smith, S. M., Sosin, D. M. 
Bicycle-Associated Head Injuries and Deaths in the United States From 1984 
Through 1988, How Many Are Preventable? 
JAMA (1991) 266: 3016 - 3018

Zitiert in folgender Dissertation.
Zur Abgrenzung der Häufigkeiten von Schädel- und Gesichtverletzungen siehe Kapitel 3.4.1ff

Grüße, Claus.


----------



## hon1g (28. Juni 2007)

ja leute, ist ja alles schön und gut wie ihr physik beherrscht..
Hat euer Helm euch noch nie vor Dornen, Ästen, Vögeln xD o.ä. bewahrt? Ich habe bisher keine bessere alternative gefunden als einen Helm.


----------



## Yukio (30. Juni 2007)

alex2056 schrieb:


> , auch schon mit versucht?



An die 30 mal. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mehr auf den Kopf zu fallen.


OZM schrieb:


> IMHO ist die Hauptaufgabe eine Fahrradhelms, einen harten Impact* auf den Schädel abzufedern um zu verhindern, das das Gehirn heftig an die Schädelwand klatscht, denn davon wird man doof oder man geht tot. Genau dies tun ALLE Helme welche zur Zeit in Dtl. verkauft werden - egal ob von Aldi für 7  oder von Giro für etwas mehr. Und aus diesem Grund haben diese Helme auch die Form die sie haben. Der wirklich harte Knock Out kann nur von (schräg) oben oder von der Seite/hinten kommen, Krafteinwirkungen von unten oder von vorne werden zunächst vom Körper oder dem Gesicht abgemildert.


Das ist eine Erwartungshaltung, die durch die Normen den Radfahrerhelme unterliegen gestützt wird. Die Realität ist jedoch eine andere, da im *Durchschnitt* kein signifikanter Unterschied bei höherenergetischen *Fahrradverkehrsunfällen* zwischen Radfahrern die einen Helm trugen und Radfahrern die keinen Helm trugen feststellbar ist. In wie weit diese Ergebnisse auf das Radfahren off-road übertragbar sind ist allerdings fraglich, da hier höherenergetische Verkehrsunfälle nicht auftreten können. Es wird auch nicht dargestellt, was damit genau gemeint ist.


Schutzblech schrieb:


> Zur Abgrenzung der Häufigkeiten von Schädel- und Gesichtverletzungen siehe Kapitel 3.4.1ff


Hier werden lediglich Radfahrer einbezogen, die in Verkehrsunfälle verwickelt waren und keinen Helm trugen. Solche Daten sind damit nicht aussagefähig genug.


Kompostman schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt es uns ja auch, dass man die vital wichtigen Zonen (Das Gehrin) so weit es praktisch möglich ist, zu schützen. Ein Fullface ist sicherlich die bessere alternative, aber auf Touren nicht praktikabel. Fürs Lifteln/Park habe ich aber auch einen.
> 
> Auch wenn MKG Verletzungen schlecht heilen, so ist es trotzdem besser als eine Gehirnverletzung.


Ich halte diese Einstellung für inkonsequent, da ich objektiv betrachtet so keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Schadensereignis auf einer Tour oder im Park erkennen kann. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Schutz des Gehirns zwar sinnvoll, hypothetisch ist aber das Gefahrenpotential bei einem Sturz relativ gering. Je nachdem welche Faktoren man da mit einbezieht.


----------



## Kompostman (2. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Einstellung für inkonsequent, da ich objektiv betrachtet so keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Schadensereignis auf einer Tour oder im Park erkennen kann. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Schutz des Gehirns zwar sinnvoll, hypothetisch ist aber das Gefahrenpotential bei einem Sturz relativ gering. Je nachdem welche Faktoren man da mit einbezieht.



Es ist inkonsequent, dass ist richtig. Aber das liegt an den Integralhelmen, die leider alles samt nicht für eine Tour taugen.
Der Sturz, von dem ich meine Bilder gepostet habe, ist mein erster schwerer Sturz seit 15 MTB fahren. Trotzdem hätte ich das 100% nicht ohne Helm erleben wollen.

Mal eine andere Frage Yukio: Trägst du keinen Helm beim fahren oder argumentierst du nur als devils advocate?


----------



## alex2056 (2. Juli 2007)

Naja den Zitieraward bekommt Yukio von mir auf jeden mal.

( Darf gerne zitiert und kommentiert werden )

Heute meinte ein Arbeitskollege das er mit Helm immer so bescheuert aussieht.
Ich konnte ihn aber umstimmen als ich ihm erklärt habe das er dafür doch nicht wirklich einen Helm braucht, ohne reicht ja auch schon. 
Also egal was dagegen spricht, es spricht imemr auch was dafür, und die die keinen helm tragen wollen sollen halt ohne fahren oder sich 2kilo haarspray oder gel reinhauen in die haare ( soll auch schützen ).

Grüß,

Alex


----------



## Jocki (9. Juli 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Einstellung für inkonsequent, da ich objektiv betrachtet so keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Schadensereignis auf einer Tour oder im Park erkennen kann. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Schutz des Gehirns zwar sinnvoll, hypothetisch ist aber das Gefahrenpotential bei einem Sturz relativ gering. Je nachdem welche Faktoren man da mit einbezieht.



Je mehr Protektoren, bzw. CC-Helm oder Fullface ich trage umso höher ist auch meine Risikobereitschaft.
Ich wähle ja auch ganz bewusst, schon durch Strecken-, Fahrradwahl (Hardtail oder Freerider) das potentielle Sturzrisiko.

Ohne Schutzausrüstung fahre ich auf meinen Hausstrecken bestimmte Passagen wesentlich zurückhaltender obwohl ich weiß, dass ich sie mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit besser bewältigen kann.

Somit ist Komposters Wahl eigentlich nicht so inkonsequent (Es sei denn, er macht seinen Namen mal wieder alle Ehre und fährt immer volles Risiko)

Ich trag halt lieber einen Helm (und Protektoren) als dass ich ne geile Tour wegen ner Platzwunde am Schädel abbrechen muss. Ob ich mit Helm oder ohne Sterbe ist mir eigentlich auch wurscht.
Wenn ich allerdings nach nem schweren Unfall halbdoof und sabbernd im Krankenbett liege, kann ich mir persönlich zumindest nicht vorwerfen keinen Helm getragen zu haben.
Ergo schützt der Helm vielleicht nicht physiologisch aber bei mir zumindest psychologisch.


----------



## Yukio (18. Juli 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage Yukio: Trägst du keinen Helm beim fahren oder argumentierst du nur als devils advocate?


Auf der Straße nein, im Gelände ja.

Nein, nicht advocatus diaboli. Mein Philosophie lautet:
"Glaube niemals an das Offensichtliche".

Was gleichbedeutend mit Descartes Gedanken ist, dass man Gewißheit dadurch erlangt, wenn man an allem zweifelt, was landläufig als "auf der Hand liegend" angesehen wird.

Daraus ergibt sich dann eine Sichtweise, die nur Tatsachen zulässt oder für den Beweis einer Theorie, die Übereinstimmung mit der Realität. Keine Übereinstimmung = Theorie falsch.

----------------
Die umgekehrte Risikokompensation funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr. Also, ob ich  mich mit oder ohne Helm anders verhalte, in diesem Falle ohne Helm geringere Risiken eingehe.

Ich habe also ausprobiert, ob es mir etwas ausmacht mit mehr als 60 km/h ohne Helm bergab zu fahren (Straße; mehr habe ich nicht geschafft, noch nicht  ). 
Ergebnis: nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (19. Juli 2007)

Auf der Straße bestimmt man allerdings nicht allein das Risiko, sondern es kann Dir passieren, das Du auf dem Weg zum einfachen Brötchenholen von einem durchgeknallten Autohalbstarken umgenietet wirst - wär's das wert?


----------



## Yukio (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> wär's das wert?


Ich verstehe die Frage noch nicht einmal, bzw. weiß was damit gemeint sein könnte. Das ist einfach zu vage, aber so kann ich mir wenigstens die Mühe einer Antwort ersparen.


----------



## pillepalle127 (2. August 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage noch nicht einmal, bzw. weiß was damit gemeint sein könnte. Das ist einfach zu vage, aber so kann ich mir wenigstens die Mühe einer Antwort ersparen.


du fährst ja dick die intelektuellen spoiler auf. überkompensation?


----------



## Kompostman (2. August 2007)

Da fällt mir nur ein Spruch zu ein: Die Evolution tötet hauptsächlich die Schwachen, die Dummen sortieren sich vorher schon selber aus....


----------



## Yukio (2. August 2007)

Versucht das mal den Chinesen zu erklären.


----------



## seqi (3. August 2007)

delete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (6. August 2007)

n abend zusammen!
verfolge dieses thema hin und wieder;es amüsiert auch hin und wieder.

mal eine schilderung der schilderung über den heftigen sturz meines spezels.(er lebt und ist bis auf ein schleudertrauma, schürfwunden und blaue flecken glimpflich davon gekommen)
mein freund nutzt ein rennrad als verkehrsmittel für die stadt.anscheinend hat ein netter zeitgenosse sein vorderrad entwenden wollen,sichs aber doch anders überlegt,dummerweise aber den schnellspanner nicht mehr geschloßen(eh klar,erwarten tut man nichts anderes).
bei der nächsten bodenunebenheit (ca 40km/h) hat sich das vorderrad verabschiedet.
als ich in der notaufnahme saß,begutachtete ich den helm etwas genauer und mir liefs kalt den rücken runter(helm ist von casco mit kinnbügel zum hinklippsen(hat seinen grund)).
der sturz,war übrigends der art,daß mein spezl ungespitzt,kopf voraus,purzelbaum ähnlich in den asphalt rammte.
einschlagstelle am helm ist die komplette linke seite.
kinnbügel(ist auf einer seite gebrochen) schlug an der brust an(++)
die streben auf dieser seite sind bis an den hinterhelm gebrochen.
rechte seite ist überm ohr von vorne nach hinten gebrochen.

hätte ich nicht zahnweh gehabt,wär ich ob des schreckens glatt zum kotzen gegangen.

roland


----------



## Wave (12. August 2007)

nunja...nachdem ich heute gesehen habe was passieren kann wenn zwei sich entgegen kommende radler kopf an kopf über dem asphalt treffen stellt sich für mich die "mit oder ohne helm frage" nicht mehr...


----------



## karsten reincke (12. August 2007)

eine Frage an alle, die mit Helm fahren: Wie lange nutzt ihr die Teile? Es gibt ja Aussagen von Händlern und Firmen, daß man so einen Helm nach 2-3 Jahren tauschen soll, ist das nun Marketing oder nützlich?
K.


----------



## mikeonbike (13. August 2007)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> eine Frage an alle, die mit Helm fahren: Wie lange nutzt ihr die Teile? Es gibt ja Aussagen von Händlern und Firmen, daß man so einen Helm nach 2-3 Jahren tauschen soll, ist das nun Marketing oder nützlich?
> K.



was ist den das für ne frage? mal abgesehen von der normalen alterung hängt das sicherlich auch davon ab, was du mit deinem helm treibst...

mal als beispiel: bei ca. 450 std. radfahren pro jahr ist der helm bei mir schon nach einem jahr ganz schön abge****t... , unabhängig davon, welche abflieger ich gemacht habe... nach zwei jahren max. brechen die dinger normalerweise auseinander, aber nicht an der schale, sonder eher an den verschlüssen und den kunststoffteilen zum einstellen der helmgurte. wie eckelisch die helmpolster aussehen  (obwohl man die auch waschen kann), muss ich wohl auch nicht extra erwähnen...

länger halten die dinger halt einfach nicht, wenn du 4-5 mal die woche unterwegs bist. 

biker ohne helm gibt's auch, ist aber 'ne aussterbende rasse...


----------



## elnin0 (13. August 2007)

nunja... eine offene Schädelfraktur ist dann doch schlimmer als ein Kieferbruch... ja es gibt "einfache" Schädelverletzungen die ohne große Probleme heilen.. und ja ein Helm schützt nicht vor allem...





Yukio schrieb:


> Falsch. Ein Schädelbruch ist eine relativ einfach heilende Verletzung. Ein Kieferbruch ist eine wesentlich kompliziertere Verletzung, die einen wesentlich längeren Heilungsprozess zur Folge hat.
> 
> Was du eigentlich meinst ist eine Hirnverletzung, die völlig unabhängig von einer Schädelverletzung auftreten kann.
> Aus diesem Grunde -und das ist eine Tatsache- sieht die Norm von Fahrradhelmen auch eine Senkung der Grenzwerte für Kopfverzögerung und HIC (Head Injury Criterion) vor.


----------



## Kompostman (13. August 2007)

Einige wollen es einfach nicht raffen.....


----------



## karsten reincke (14. August 2007)

ich nutze den Helm für etwa 5000km in Jahr bei jedem Wetter, und einen Abflug habe ich damit noch nicht gemacht, da ich nach einem Sturz das Teil sofort tauschen würde. Das Teil sieht sch**** aus, die Pads sind mittlerweile der dritte Satz. Es geht mir nur darum, ob eine natürliche Alterung der Kunststoffe bereits nach zwei, drei Jahren zum Risiko wird oder in den Aussagen der Händler mehr Marketing steckt. Der Helm ist von 2000, also alt genug für einen Wechsel. 
K.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (15. August 2007)

Hab nicht alle 19 Seitendurchgelesen aber bei dem was ich gelesen hab kann ich nicht länger schweigend zusehen ...

1. ein Helm ist nicht aus Styropor, das ist ein aufgeschäumter Hightechkunststoff
2. die äußere Kunststoffschale durch GKF oder CFK zu ersetzen wäre eine schlechte Idee, da die äußere Kunststoffschale den größten Teil der Schutzwirkung bringt
3. genau deswegen sollte der Helm nach einem Sturz ausgetauscht werden, da schon ein nicht sichtbarer Haarriss in der äußeren Kunststoffschale die Schutzwirkung des Helmes um bis zu 90% reduzieren kann (deswegen sollen Kinder den Helm auch nicht rum werfen oder damit Fußball spielen)
4. der Helm sollte je nach gebrauch nach 2 bis 5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden, da Kunststoff altert (besonders unter UV einstrahlung und großer Wärme)
5. ein Helm ist im Allgemeinen in etwa so robust wie ein menschlicher Schädel, eine gute Faustregel ist daher:  Schaden am Helm (mit Helm) = Schaden am Schädel (ohne Helm)


Jetzt fragt ihr euch vielleicht: wer bist du überhaupt, was bildest du dir ein?
Antwort: Sorry, das ist bei mir Hobby-bedingt, ich arbeite mit der Abteilung für Unfallprävention der Kantonspolizei Basel Stadt, so wie mit dem Schweizer Rat für Verkehrssicherheit zusammen.

kleiner Unfallbericht:
Wieso man immer einen Helm tragen sollte und nicht erst in den Bergen:
Polizistin aus der Abteilung für Unfallprävention hält im Regen vor einer roten Ampel, Ampel wird grün, sie fährt los und wie aus dem Lehrbuch im rechten Winkel über die Straßenbahnschienen vor ihr, rutscht mim Vorderrad auf der nassen Straßenbahnschiene weg und stürzt zur Seite, ihr Helm zerbricht in zwei Teile, 1 monat Koma (Gehirnblutung), 4 monate Intensivstation, nach gut einem Jahr wieder im Dienst.

Nun sagen einige von euch wohl: tja wer hald nicht Radfahren kann.
Fehlanzeige, in sachen Jahreskilometer übertrifft sie wohl die Meisten von euch.

Denkt mal drüber nach ob ihr den Helm wirklich erst im Wald aufsetzt.


noch ein Unfallbericht:
Kind fährt mit Helm auf ner Straße den Berg runter, Auto um eine Kurve den Berg hoch, frontalcrash, Fahrrad schrottreif, tief eingedellte Kühlerhaube und Windschutzscheibe am Auto UND ein handflächengroßes stück Helm steckt über der Windschutzscheibe in einem Spalt, das Kind war 3 Tage später mit leichter Gehirnerschütterung wieder in der Schule, wie wäre es wohl ohne Helm ausgegangen? handflächengroßes stück Schädelknochen steckt über der Windschutzscheibe in einem Spalt ????? Dieser Unfall ereignete sich im Berner Hinterland


----------



## trauntaler (15. August 2007)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> 1. ein Helm ist nicht aus Styropor, das ist ein aufgeschäumter Hightechkunststoff



aha


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (15. August 2007)

will sagen: insbesondere die Materialeigenschaften sind nicht mit Styropor vergleichbar @Trott** von den ersten Seiten mit seinen Erklärungen "Helm bringt nix, glaubst nich? nehm Styroporplatte und probiers aus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisFachinger (16. August 2007)

Yukio schrieb:


> Aus der kürzlich veröffentlichten Dissertation
> 
> Epidemiologie, Unfallursachen
> und akutklinische Initialversorgung
> ...




Der Autor der Dissertation schließt aus dem gleichen Anteil schwerer Unfälle mit und ohne Helm, daß der Helm offensichtlich diese nicht signifikant zu senken vermag. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, daß er ausreichendes Datenmaterial (bezüglich Verteilungen der Aufpralleschwindigkeiten, der Kontaktpunkte etc.) für eine solche Aussage zur Verfügung hatte, zumal 95% der untersuchten Unfälle ohne Helm stattfanden. Ohne die Kenntnisse über die Verteilungen dieser Details ist eine solche Aussage äußerst kritisch...

Zudem absorbiert das bei der Herstellung eines Helmes - selbst wenn es simples Styropor wäre - verwendete Material grundsätzlich Aufprallenergie. Somit wird ein völlig identisch verlaufender Unfall mit Aufprall auf dem Kopf mit Helm immer glimpflicher ausgehen als ohne - wenn auch zugegebenermaßen nicht unbedingt signifikant glimpflicher.

BTW: Unabhängig von der Absorption durch den eigentlichen Helm hat übrigens auch dessen glatte Oberfläche einen Hintergrund: Sie soll bei Unfällen mit Kopfaufschlag das Rutschen des Kopfes auf z.B. Asphalt begünstigen und das Abknicken verhindern.

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. August 2007)

Einfach mal auf den Seiten einer Hochschule nach den Stoßgesetzen suchen.
Der Unterschied zwischen elastischem und unelastischem Stoß könnte den 
ein oder anderen überzeugen, einen Helm zu tragen.


----------



## catboss (17. August 2007)

Außerdem werden wieder mal nur die im Krankenhaus vorgestellten Verunfallten erfaßt - all jene bei denen der Helm "gewirkt" hat und deshalb nicht in der Notaufnahme vorstellig wurden fallen raus.


----------



## ChrisFachinger (17. August 2007)

DEISTERRACING schrieb:


> Mein FAZIT:Immer Helm,höchtens zum Brötchen holen nicht!!!
> Ohne Helm fahren im Wald ist Asi!!!




Jep!


----------



## 123toni (17. August 2007)

Hmm Wäre es eigentlich nicht sinnvoll dann beim normalen Fahrradfahren so ne Downhill ausrüstung zu tragen??Dadurch würde das Verletzungsrisiko um einiges gesenkt werden.Und warum tragen eigentlich Autofahrer keinen Helm???Wär doch auch sicherer,man würde wieder das Verletzungsrisiko senken.


----------



## ChrisFachinger (19. August 2007)

123toni schrieb:


> Hmm Wäre es eigentlich nicht sinnvoll dann beim normalen Fahrradfahren so ne Downhill ausrüstung zu tragen??Dadurch würde das Verletzungsrisiko um einiges gesenkt werden.Und warum tragen eigentlich Autofahrer keinen Helm???Wär doch auch sicherer,man würde wieder das Verletzungsrisiko senken.




Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Deine Argumentation gegen das Helmtragen ernst meinst, gehe aber mal davon aus, daß Du nur ein bisserl provozieren willst. 

Falls nicht, wäre es in Deinem Fall tatsächlich nicht notwendig, den durch den Helm geschützten Körperteil zu schützen...


----------



## Marksman83 (20. August 2007)

Hallo...hab mal eben die Diskussion ein WENIG Ã¼berflogen, und mÃ¶chte nun auch kurz meine Meinung kund tun...
Ich will es ganz einfach sagen...Wald, Singletrail, 25 km/h, Ã¼bern Lenker abgestiegen und ein pobliger Stein in der Flugbahn
Konsequenz:   mit Helm...30â¬ Ã¤rmer weil neuen kaufen
                    ohne........ein Loch in Form des Hindernisses im Kopf

ich hab auch einen Kumpel der noch "oldschool" fahrrad fÃ¤hrt, dh ganz im Style der 90er wird auf Helm auch beim Racen Ã¼ber die Singletrails verzichtet. Nu hat er ne feine Platzwunde am Kopf und gestern einen Helm bestellt...

Wer halt meint er brauch keinen, weils eh nix bring oder schwul ausschaut, den will ich an dieser Stelle an das letzte Mal erinnern, dass er sich zuhause am KÃ¼chenschrank den Kopf gestoÃen hat...und das is lÃ¤cherlich gegen einen dezenten Flug Ã¼bern Lenker!!

In diesem Sinne: Safety First!


----------



## Razzor (27. Februar 2008)

Hab den Thread auch überflogen und muss sagen:
Einigen hier kann man glaub ich nicht mehr helfen! Wenn ich höre da wird mit 50kmh im Winter irgendwo runtergefahren wo sich Eis befinden könnte oder irgendwelche Strecken mit gar 60, dann pack ich mir ech an den Kopf. 
Ihr wisst doch genau wie es ist! Die Verhältnisse sind nicht immer gleich. Sei es nun matschig, eisig oder irgendwo eine Schranke geschlossen ist. 

Als ich 12 war, bin ich mit meinem Mountainbike OHNE Helm 64kmh einen großen Berg bei uns in der nähe runtergefahren (Baumarktfahrrad). Bin unten heil angekommen. Meine Gabel wackelte um ca 2cm vor und zurück. Schon seit dem ich das Fahrrad hatte. Am nächsten Tag hat sich rausgestellt das die Gabel gebrochen war und nur an der Schraube für eine Lampe vorne hing. Und ich bin da mit 64 ohne Helm gefahren. 

Jetzt, wenn ich dran denke, da fass ich mir an den Kopf. Selbest MIT Helm fahre ich nicht so schnell! Höchstens mal 40 auf Asphalt, aber im Wald nie mehr als 30. 

Schaut euch die Motorradfahrer an. Motorradfahren ist sehr gefährlich. Gibt viele Tote. Die haben 1. bessere Helme, 2. Schutzkleidung ohne Ende. Und trotzdem gibts sehr viele Tote.
Und jetzt fährt da ein Biker mit 50 oder 60 nur mit Fahrradhelm, kurzer hose und Trikot, im Wald über eine 1m breite Strecke mit Wurzeln, Steinen, Matsch usw... und beschwert sich dann wenn er sich mal weh tut!

Autofahren ist viiiiiel sicherer da man ja das Blech um sich hat! Trotzdem sinds sind schon einige Menschen bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 50kmh im Auto gestorben. 
Und ihr fahrt da mit 60 irgendwo lang NUR MIT HELM....

Fahrt einfach mal langsamer, dann passiert auch weniger. Und schaltet mal euer Gehirn ein!
Manche kommen mir hier vor wie die typischen 18 Jährigen im Auto...


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Februar 2008)

Totgesagte Themen leben länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave m (27. Februar 2008)

> Ich will es ganz einfach sagen...Wald, Singletrail, 25 km/h, Ã¼bern Lenker abgestiegen und ein pobliger Stein in der Flugbahn
> Konsequenz: mit Helm...30â¬ Ã¤rmer weil neuen kaufen
> ohne........ein Loch in Form des Hindernisses im Kopf



 genau richtig!!!! 

nachdem hier der helm ja Ã¶fters mit dem sicherheitsgurt verglichen wird: es gibt auch autounfÃ¤lle bei denen der insasse ohne gurt besser drangewesen wÃ¤re (ich rede aus erfahrung: ganze familie bei der ffw, mutter hatte genau so nen unfall!!); genau solche unfÃ¤lle gibts auch beim radfahren mit helm. (stichwort kinder die sich aufhÃ¤ngen oder Ã¤hnliches). NUR sind das hÃ¶chstens 10 % der unfÃ¤lle (wers wissen will: es gibt zum gurt ne adac statistik!)

und wer meint die dÃ¼nne kunststoffschicht auf dem "styropor" bringt nix: bmx- oder dirthelm kaufen!!! hat mir schon oft geholfen. 
Nachdem ich den threat nur Ã¼berflogen hab: ist schon mal jemand auf die idee gekommen dass radler mit helm einfach nur riskanter fahren? ? denn die schlimmen unfÃ¤lle passieren ja meist beim sport biken und nicht beim brÃ¶tchenholen!!

mfg, marco


----------



## GerhardO (27. Februar 2008)




----------



## US. (27. Februar 2008)

Marksman83 schrieb:


> Wer halt meint er brauch keinen, weils eh nix bring oder schwul ausschaut, den will ich an dieser Stelle an das letzte Mal erinnern, dass er sich zuhause am Küchenschrank den Kopf gestoßen hat...und das is lächerlich gegen einen dezenten Flug übern Lenker!!



War das jetzt ein Plädoyer für Behelmung in der Küche?


----------



## osarias (29. Februar 2008)

Ohne jetzt wirklich alles gelesen zu haben hier mal meine Meinung,

Ich trage in Bikeparks oder wilden Abfahrten bei mir in der Gegend immer Fullface, auch bei großen Dirt oder Treppen sprüngen. Zum Street fahren trage ich einen Topf Helm.
Ohne Helm kommt nicht in die Tüte, auch bei CC oder Rennrad. Selbst beim Wakeboarden und Snowboarden trage ich einen und habe damit überhaupt kein Problem. Auch wenn ich mit meinem Downhiller in der City Treppen springe und wegen meinem Fullfacer belächelt werde ist mir das egal, soll ja nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein wenn es mich mal 15 Stufen runter überschlägt!

Ich bin zwar noch nie richtig auf den Helm geknallt aber hab das Nachkommende Bike schon drauf bekommen, da hat der Helm schon sehr geholfen. Mein Bruder und ein Kumpel hatten beiden schon richtige Risse nach Stürzen in hochwertigen Helmen und ich denke ohne Helm wären die da beide nicht mehr so einfach aufgestanden! Ich Stürz grundsätzlich immer auf die Körperstellen wo ich gerade keine Protecktoren hab, zum Glück trage ich immer Helm, andere Schürfwunden verheilen ja recht gut!


----------



## roba (29. Februar 2008)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten 
Ich selbst hatte vor Jahren einen Bikeunfall bei dem ich ca. 8 Std. Amnesie hatte. Lt. den Ärzten hat mir der Helm das Leben gerettet. Darum bike ich nur noch mit Helm egal ob MTB od. RR


----------



## karsten reincke (29. Februar 2008)

bei dieser Diskussion sollte man eines nicht vergessen, es gibt zwei Arten von relevanten Unfällen, nämlich die auf den Trails und den Pisten, die Unfälle lassen sich  zumindest in gewissen Grenzen verhindern durch Fahrtechnik und Vorsicht. Die zweite Art Unfälle sind diejenigen, die meist im Straßenverkehr passieren, wenn unaufmerksame Autofahrer den Biker umfahren und ähnliche Geschehnisse. Diese Unfälle sind häufiger, und da kann sich auch der allerbeste Biker nicht mit vermeintlich perfekter Technik rausreden(so er überhaupt noch reden kann....). Man kann auch in der City vorsichtig fahren, ist aber überhaupt nicht sicher vor abbiegenden PKW.(Bei LKW hilft meist auch kein Helm), und wenn man auf der Frontscheibe einrastet, hilft ein Helm durchaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alte Däne (29. Februar 2008)

Und warum regt Ihr Euch immer noch auf -wer nichts in der Birne hat braucht auch keinen Helm. Das hat sogar mein 14jähriger Sohnemann kapiert, nachdem im seine Klug********r Kumpels (natürlich cool ohne Helm) ordentlich verarscht haben. Nachdem es dann die ersten beim Dirten richtig auf die Fresse gelegt hat ist der Helm jetzt bei allen Standard und es geht nur noch darum wer jetzt den coolsten Helm hat. Also ihr Helmabstinenzler, nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an den Kids, die sind schlauer als mancher Alter.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## ilex (29. Februar 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> bei dieser Diskussion sollte man eines nicht vergessen, es gibt zwei Arten von relevanten Unfällen, nämlich die auf den Trails und den Pisten, die Unfälle lassen sich  zumindest in gewissen Grenzen verhindern durch Fahrtechnik und Vorsicht. Die zweite Art Unfälle sind diejenigen, die meist im Straßenverkehr passieren, wenn unaufmerksame Autofahrer den Biker umfahren und ähnliche Geschehnisse. Diese Unfälle sind häufiger, und da kann sich auch der allerbeste Biker nicht mit vermeintlich perfekter Technik rausreden(so er überhaupt noch reden kann....). Man kann auch in der City vorsichtig fahren, ist aber überhaupt nicht sicher vor abbiegenden PKW.(Bei LKW hilft meist auch kein Helm), und wenn man auf der Frontscheibe einrastet, hilft ein Helm durchaus.


nein, auf dem Trail zerlegt es einen statistisch sicher öfters als auf der Straße. Irgendwo lauert das Stück nasse Baumrinde oder die Wurzel unterm Laub, um jede Ecke zu gurken, daß es dich auch dann nie und nimmer hinhauen kann macht nun wirklich keinen Spaß. Auf der Straße schmeißt es sich aber seltener hin, als daß es einen hingeschmissen wird. Dies mag für den betroffenen Hirnschädel noch unzuträglicher sein. Beim Thema Helmpflicht zur Minderung der Folgen das (Unfall)Opfer in die Pflicht zu nehmen ist aber der Forderung vergleichbar, Frauen sollten nach Eintritt der Dunkelheit nicht mehr alleine und im Minirock durch die Stadt gehen.


----------



## karsten reincke (29. Februar 2008)

Unfälle häufiger auf den Trails als auf der Straße?? Das mag für die Untergruppe der Mountainbiker gelten, für Fahrradfahrer insgesamt nicht, die werden mehr vom Rad geholt als daß sie selbst schwerer stürzen, sei es von abbiegenden Autos, sei es von überholenden Autos, die viel zu dicht an einem vorbeiheizen.

Die Haftungsfrage und die Schuldfrage stand bisher nicht zur Debatte, natürlich ist dieses Urteil zur quasi-Helmpflicht bei Rennradlern verheerend! Aber hier ging es eigentlich darum, sich selbst zu schützen, nicht, jemanden NACH dem Unfall haftbar zu machen.
Ich fahre immer mit Helm, egal, auf welcher Art von Strecke. Ich bin auch im Wald gestürzt, aber die Qualität des Helms habe ich bisher im Stadtverkehr ausgetestet....


----------



## ilex (1. März 2008)

das Helmaufsetzen ist mir ein Automatismus, wie der Griff nach dem Gurt wenn ich in einem Auto Platz nehme. Auch der weitere Ablauf ist weitgehend automatisiert, nach ein paar Minuten verhaltener Fortbewegung fühlen sich die Muskeln gut an, dann folgt die Beschleunigung auf das ganz normale Renntempo. Jeder der jemals sportlich ambitioniert Rad gefahren ist, egal ob MTB oder RR, fährt wie der Henker, in jeder Lebenslage, sobald die Füße nur ein Paar Pedale zu fassen bekommen. Das muß aber nicht das Maß der Dinge sein. Für die Allermeisten ist der Inbegriff des Radfahrens auf einem dieser Art der Fortbewegung angemessenem Drahtesel gemächlich eine abgelegene Landstraße entlang zu rollen und die Umgebung auf die Sinne wirken zu lassen, im Gegensatz zur uns gewohnten Fokussierung auf die eigene Motorik. Da ist der Helm dann einfach unangemessen und störend. Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch das wieder zu erlernen.


----------



## MrBackflip1 (28. März 2008)

@ Sheffield auf seite 1: du sagst selber das ein helm vor kleineren blessuren schützen kann (oder hab ich mich verlesen?), allein diese wirkung ist doch schon eine Daseinsberechtigung oder etwa nicht?  lieber wenig schutz als keinen!


----------



## tbird (28. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> das Helmaufsetzen ist mir ein Automatismus, wie der Griff nach dem Gurt wenn ich in einem Auto Platz nehme. Auch der weitere Ablauf ist weitgehend automatisiert, nach ein paar Minuten verhaltener Fortbewegung fühlen sich die Muskeln gut an, dann folgt die Beschleunigung auf das ganz normale Renntempo. Jeder der jemals sportlich ambitioniert Rad gefahren ist, egal ob MTB oder RR, fährt wie der Henker, in jeder Lebenslage, sobald die Füße nur ein Paar Pedale zu fassen bekommen. Das muß aber nicht das Maß der Dinge sein. Für die Allermeisten ist der Inbegriff des Radfahrens auf einem dieser Art der Fortbewegung angemessenem Drahtesel gemächlich eine abgelegene Landstraße entlang zu rollen und die Umgebung auf die Sinne wirken zu lassen, im Gegensatz zur uns gewohnten Fokussierung auf die eigene Motorik. Da ist der Helm dann einfach unangemessen und störend. Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch das wieder zu erlernen.



FULL ACK!


----------



## thyphon2000 (29. März 2008)

Also ich war einer der sich auch immer zwingen musste einen Helm zu tragen.!!Und sich oft davor gedrückt hat!
Am Montag bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden, als mir bei ca.40Kmh unverhofft das Vorderrad wegging und ich mich übelst weggeschmissen hab, und ich bin *zuerst* voll mit *dem Kopf* aufgeschlagen und dann mit der rechten Seite gerutscht, mir den Ellenbogen, Hüfte und Knie aufgeschlagen/gerissen und hab mir in der Schulter ne Sehne angerissen.

Also mir war das ne absolute Lehre und ich werde jetzt *immer* einen Helm tragen denn ohne würde ich jetzt mit Sicherheit wie Frankenstein aussehen,das ging so schnell und unverhofft mit dem Sturz das ich keine Zeit hatte mich in irgend einer weise ab zu fangen!!

Für mich macht Helm tragen eindeutig Sinn!!


----------



## ilex (30. März 2008)

thyphon2000 schrieb:


> das ging so schnell und unverhofft mit dem Sturz das ich keine Zeit hatte mich in irgend einer weise ab zu fangen!!


nein, du meinst nur du hättest dich nicht abgefangen. Leute bei denen dieser Reflex tatsächlich fehlt sind sogar angehalten als Fußgänger einen Helm zu tragen. Bei Stürzen vom Fahrrad kommt der Schädel trotzdem so häufig mit dem Boden in Kontakt weil der Stürzende nicht vom Rad loskommt oder die ungünstige Körperlage beim Sturz ein wirksames Abfangen nicht erlaubt.
Wenn du den Sturz bewußt erleben möchtest, mußt du das einfach nur öfters tun. Mitunter ensteht sogar das Gefühl einer gedehnten Zeitspanne, vom ersten Anzeichen daß die Dinge außer Kontrolle geraden könnten, über den Punkt "jetzt wirds kritisch" zu dem Moment "nichts mehr zu machen", einhergehend mit der Entscheidung, daß du und dein Fahrrad von nun an besser getrennte Wege gehen.
Bei der mehr oder weniger unsanften Landung versucht der Körper möglichst viele Partien mit einzubeziehen um Energie abzubauen und das so zu verteilen, daß dabei möglichst wenig kaputt geht. Offensichtlich weiß er sogar was durch Handschuhe, Protektoren und Helm geschützt ist und mutet diesem mehr zu.
Wahrscheinlich war das auch bei deinem Sturz nicht anders, daß du nach einem Vorderradwegrutscher zuerst mit dem Schädel aufknallst glaube ich nicht. Was im Übrigen kein Argument gegen das sinnvolle Tragen eines Fahrradhelmes sein soll.


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. März 2008)

Marksman83 schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen Kumpel der noch "oldschool" fahrrad fährt, dh ganz im Style der 90er wird auf Helm auch beim Racen über die Singletrails verzichtet


Auch in den 90ern war das Helmthema genau so aktuell wie heute und unter sportlichen Bikern und Radkurieren war der Helm absolutes Muss. Es gab auch damals schon kultig-coole Helme, z.B. von Bell, die auch heute noch eine gute Figur machen. Schlimm waren natürlich die neonfarbigen Styroporhelme, die von so Typen auf VSF/taz-Rad getragen wurden, die auch diese herausklappbaren Abstandshalter dranhatten und ihre Hose in die Kniestrümpfe stecken oder so altmodische Metallklammern benutzen.


Razzor schrieb:


> Jetzt, wenn ich dran denke, da fass ich mir an den Kopf. Selbest MIT Helm fahre ich nicht so schnell! Höchstens mal 40 auf Asphalt, aber im Wald nie mehr als 30.


Das geht so schnell, Du fährst entspannt "ein wenig" bergab, schaust mal eben beiläufig aufs Tacho und uuups 56 km/h!


----------



## karsten reincke (30. März 2008)

Thema "abfangen": vor meiner Zeit als Radfahrer habe ich etwa 20 Jahre Judo betrieben. Daß mir dies aber beim Sturz geholfen hätte, kann ich nicht sagen, eben weil man nicht vom Rad loskommt und deswegen immer ungünstig fällt, und das wie weiter oben schon gesagt, fast immer zuerst mit Schultern oder Kopf. Einzig mit dem Arm kann man sich abzustützen versuchen, was dann meist zur klassischen Radlerverletzung führt, dem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Der läßt sich aber durch keinen noch so guten Helm verhindern. 
Ich trage aber trotzdem immer einen Helm, weil das Unfallbild eines in der Frontscheibe eines PKW eingerasteten Schädels nicht unbedingt nachahmenswert aussieht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolverine80 (31. März 2008)

Ich kapier es sowieso nicht, das allen Horrorbildern zum trotz, viele Leute ohne Helm unterwegs sind... Selbst bei 20 km/h ist ein ungünstiger Sturz auf den Kopf mitunter tödlich. Hatte selbst mal nen Unfall, zum Glück bin ich mit ner riesen Delle am Kopf davon gekommen, seit dem trage ich trotzdem immer nen Helm, ob beim freeriden oder im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## ilex (31. März 2008)

20kmh sind Rentners Maximaltempo bergab aufm Radweg, besoffen und mutig. Ich hab eine gut frequentierte Route vor der Haustür. Zwischen die Ausflugssenioren mischen sich Wanderer, Skater, Biker auf dem Weg zum Spot, die Dorfjugend mit Mofarollern und eine Clique Rennradler. Dreißig Kilometer Distanz, davon 10 Kilometer öffentlich Straßen (und mindestens 30 Einkehrmöglichkeiten). Unfälle mit Abtransport der Verletzen gab es binnen zehn Jahren zwei - davon kennzeichnenderweise einen Frontalzusammenstoß zweier Besoffener, Kopf gegen Kopf .
Und beim Radsport sehe ich höchstens einen heftigeren Einschlag pro Veranstaltung. Die Horrorbilder stimmen so nicht, das ist Kampagne.


----------



## Reddi (1. April 2008)

Ich habe meinem helm viel zu verdanken...
bin mit 11 Jahren mit meinem (damals) neuen bike einen berg runtergeheitzt, im schönen Gänsemarsch hinter meinem Trainer, etwa fünfzehn fahrer hinter mir. Ich fahre also mit ca. 40 km/h den ca. 1m breiten, steilen dreckweg runter, als ich sehe, dass die ausfahrt aus dem wald eine Stufe (20 cm hohe Baumwurzel) dominiert wird. mein Trainer schanzt drüber, ich denke: das kann ich auch. Aber dann, so ca. 20m davor, überleg ichs mir anders (weiß nicht warum) und brems leicht ab. Da rast mir mein Hintermann mit voller Wucht hinten rein und ich verwechsel in der panik die bremsen, was mich in einem hohen bogen über meinen untendurchfahrenden hintenreinfahrer hinweg katapultiert und ich aus über zwei metern Höhe auf dem Kopf lande.... mit dem linken arm als Schutz zwischen Boden und Helm. AUA!!!
Naja, ich schätze, dass mich der Helm vor einem Schädelbruch bewahrt hat, so habe ich mir nur Fahrrad  und den helm demoliert und wäre mit gebrochenem unterarm fast wieder nach hause gefahren... 
seitdem kann ich nur raten: Fahrt alle schön vorsichtig, riskiert nix und tragt auf alle Fälle immer einen helm! (mein trainer hört aber immer noch nicht und heizt den besagten Weg inzwischen mit 70 sachen runter- und ich hinterher-)!!!


----------



## Katja86 (9. April 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man auf jeden Fall nen Helm tragen sollte!!!
Ich hab zwei einen Cross-Country Helm. Den trag ich beim Streeten oder Tourenfahren. Und dann hab ich noch einen Fullfacer für den Bikepark. In der Stadt find ich den a weng übertrieben ;-> da schaun die Leute immer ganz komisch!
Hab mich selbst auch mal bei dem Sprung überschlagen und war froh nen Helm aufgehabt zu haben. Wer weiß wie des ohne Helm ausgegangen wär!?!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (10. April 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> Und beim Radsport sehe ich höchstens einen heftigeren Einschlag pro Veranstaltung. Die Horrorbilder stimmen so nicht, das ist Kampagne.


Das ist ein Einschlag zuviel. Genauso wie jeder Unfalltote im Strassenverkehr.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## ilex (11. April 2008)

Rusher schrieb:


> Das ist ein Einschlag zuviel


will sagen, Radfahren ist selbst dort nicht besonders gefährlich, wo ein erhöhtes Risiko bewußt in Kauf genommen wird.

Wenn ich manchmal alte Bekannte treffe und der Wunsch entsteht mal wieder etwas Gemeinsames zu unternehmen, schlage ich nicht selten eine Radtour auf alten Treidelpfaden entlang des Rhein-Marne Kanals vor. Könnte es besonders für ungeübte Radfahrer nicht viel sinnvoller sein, anstatt des Helmes eine Schwimmweste zu tragen?


----------



## rgk7 (11. April 2008)

Schwimmweste bringt doch nix...eher son Michelinmännchenanzug.Wenn er voluminös genug iss kannste dir sogar den Helm sparen.

Wenn man nicht gerade aufn Hinterkopf fällt ist in der Stadt ein Helm sinnlos!
Und Stadtunfälle sehen meist so aus das man übern Lenker absteigt..bei ner Gesichtsbremse also absolut sinnlos oder Autoscheibe oder überhöhte Geschwindigkeit...
Gut, bei nem 0 8 15 Fahrer sollte ein Helm ausreichen bzw. was bringen.
Wenns ins Gelände geht ist Fullface ein MUSS!


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Wenns ins Gelände geht ist Fullface ein MUSS!



na dann viel spaß beim beim tourenfahren mit 2000hm über 10 berge verteilt.


----------



## tbird (11. April 2008)

"gelände" kann man eben weit auslegen 

zum DH und FR niemals ohne Protektoren und Fullface ... rest geht auch mit normalem helm (+ evtl leichte protektoren falls die strecke härter wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (11. April 2008)

Das mit dem Hinterkopf im Stadtverkehr stimmt so nicht, die meisten Unfälle mit Radlern- die ich aufgenommen habe-, die sich verletzten, sind Unfälle, bei denen man entweder in einer Frontscheibe einrastet oder durch eine sich plötzlich öffnende Autotür gebremst wird, und da stürzt man auch recht heftig.  
Richtig ist allerdings, daß einem ein Helm nichts nutzt, wenn ein rechtsabbiegender LKW einen Biker überwalzt, weil es keinen Unterfahrschutz gibt und keinen Extraspiegel.
Mir hat der Helm mehrmals geholfen, in der Stadt und auffem Trail. Nie ohne, auch die Familie nie ohne! Schulwegradler werden durch Helme mehrfach gerettet!
K.


----------



## rgk7 (11. April 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß beim beim tourenfahren mit 2000hm über 10 berge verteilt.



Du fährst Bergauf mit Helm? Mal abgesehen davon toure ich nicht. Wenn dann mal ne DH-Tour und dann heissts ab nem gewissen grad sowieso schieben... "Gelände" war eher auf Bergab bezogen sry


Familien sollten schon mit Helm fahren, besonders Kinder.Und Eltern könnten teilweise bessere vorbilder sein was ich meist so sehe...


----------



## windei01 (11. April 2008)

Ich finde dieser Thread sollte niemals enden! (schwärm)


----------



## uhrwerk6.9 (23. April 2008)

boa das is doch großer schwachfug ein helm schützt ein aufjeden egal ob bei nem sturz bei 5 km/h oder bei 50 km/h was soll der thread


----------



## Buddyftw (24. April 2008)

Eine Freundin von mir fährt nach einem schweren Radunfall inzwischen auf Bike und Skiern nur noch mit Helm. 
Ich selber bike erst seit kurzem, bin aber seit 10 Jahren Motorradfahrer und deshalb an Helme gewöhnt. 
Als ich mit dem Motorradfahren angefangen habe, war der Helm das erste und teuerste Teil meiner Moppedausrüstung und beim Biken war es nun nicht anders.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. April 2008)

@Razzor 

"Jetzt, wenn ich dran denke, da fass ich mir an den Kopf. Selbest MIT Helm fahre ich nicht so schnell! Höchstens mal 40 auf Asphalt, aber im Wald nie mehr als 30. "

Geh Schach spielen......   
Bekomm ab und an mal bis knapp 70 aufn Tacho, im Wald wohlgemerkt.
Kann nur sagen.....geil...
Mit oder ohne Helm.....muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (25. April 2008)

windei01 schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Thread sollte niemals enden! (schwärm)



Wird er auch nicht, dazu gibts immer noch zu viele Idioten hier  Sind bestimmt alle schon mal ohne Helm auf den Kopf gefallen 

PS: So ein Steinabdruck in der Helmschale ist schon beeindruckend. Wer den Abdruck in der Schädeldecke haben will nur zu


----------



## Razzor (25. April 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @Razzor
> 
> "Jetzt, wenn ich dran denke, da fass ich mir an den Kopf. Selbest MIT Helm fahre ich nicht so schnell! Höchstens mal 40 auf Asphalt, aber im Wald nie mehr als 30. "
> 
> ...





Mach ruhig auf dicke Hose 
Brauchst bei deinen 70kmh nur ein kleinen Fehler machen und dann wars das. Und Menschen MACHEN Fehler, wir sind keine Maschinen 
Außerdem frage ich mich wie du 70 drauf kriegen willst, muss ja schon ein "etwas" steiler Berg sein...


Vielleicht wirst du in paar Jahren anders denken.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. April 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Mach ruhig auf dicke Hose
> Brauchst bei deinen 70kmh nur ein kleinen Fehler machen und dann wars das. Und Menschen MACHEN Fehler, wir sind keine Maschinen
> Außerdem frage ich mich wie du 70 drauf kriegen willst, muss ja schon ein "etwas" steiler Berg sein...
> 
> ...



Na ja, Feldberg runter im Taunus ist das kein Thema.....
Und mit dicker Hose hat das nix zu tun denke ich, aber übervorsichtig muß man nicht sein, sorry aber ich fahre seit 25 Jahren weitestgehend unfallfrei Rad und das nicht grad zahm.
Ich weiß *nicht* wie die ganzen Unfälle die hier zum Teil genannt werden zustande kommen, aber ich bin auch schon "aufs Maul" gefallen aber noch *NIE* auf den Kopf.
Nun gut vielleicht hab ich nur Glück gehabt, aber ich seh alles nicht so verbissn wie manch anderer hier.....vielleicht leb ich deswegen leichter.
Nix für ungut.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Laschpuffer (28. April 2008)

Oha, ohne Helm wäre für mich auch schon mal fast Ende gewesen.

Sind 1995 den nördlichen der 3 Huckel an der Wuhle in der Dämmerung hochgefahren, auf dem Weg nach oben haben wir noch Kiddies gesehen, der breite Weg war aber frei. Oben haben wir etwas pausiert und gelabert bis es dunkler wurde. Auf dem Weg nach unten seh ich noch kurz im Kegel der Cateye was aufblitzen, ich reiße noch an zum bunnyhop, Vorderrad kommt drüber hinterrad nicht. Ich überschlage mich, erster Bodenkontakt Hinterkopf auf faustgroßem Stein, zum Glück behelmt und an der "dicksten" Stelle des Helms. Außer mächtig Kopfschmerzen und Schürfwunden nix passiert. Okay, Lenker verbogen und Hinterrad schrottreif.

Warum die Assis da nachdem wir hoch sind ne Palette (damals hießen die noch nicht Euro-Paletten oder?) hingelegt haben würde ich schon gerne wissen.


----------



## liszca (29. April 2008)

Wäre ich DHler oder Freerider würde ich nicht auf folgendes verzichten:
Helm, Rückenprotektor und Handschuhe.

in den meistenfällen wirds trotzdem noch verdammt weh tun, besonders bei den knien.


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2008)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Warum die Assis da nachdem wir hoch sind ne Palette (damals hießen die noch nicht Euro-Paletten oder?) hingelegt haben würde ich schon gerne wissen.



Weil DIE hohl sind! ....mehr nicht!


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. April 2008)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> ne Palette (damals hießen die noch nicht Euro-Paletten oder?)



Doch, die hießen schon lange so, bevor Du das Licht der Welt erblicktest.


----------



## ON-OFF (29. April 2008)

es geht auch um Millionen von Radfahrern, die auf Auto umsteigen werden wen man zum Brötschenhohlen ein Helm braucht. Mich inklusiv, obwohl ich beim Mountainbiken ein Helm trage.
Und um Milionen von Autofahrern die erst gar nicht umsteigen werden, wen das Radfahren doch so gefährlich ist, und weiterhin die Stadt verstopfen und verpesten und gefährlich für Radler und Fußgänger machen.


----------



## brmpfl (30. April 2008)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> es geht auch um Millionen von Radfahrern, die auf Auto umsteigen werden wen man zum Brötschenhohlen ein Helm braucht.
> ...



Dieses Argument lese ich immer wieder.
Gibt es dazu Untersuchungen/Umfragen?
Hat mal jemand eine zuverlässige Quelle?


----------



## racejo (30. April 2008)

Freundin beim Skifahren: Ein Sturz aufn Kopf ohne Helm -> Schädelbasisbruch

Ich auf dem Bike:          x - Stürze auf den Kopf mit Helm -> NIX

Ob auf Ski, Rennrad oder Bike. Immer mit Helm. Nur beim Surfen hab ich keinen an, des ist a weng affig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoR3 (30. April 2008)

wer denkt sich eigendlich sone möchtegernkacke aus, dass ohne helm fahren sicherer ist!!! dem sollte man mal mit nem hammer aufn kopp kloppen, einmal mit helm (sagter warscheinlich aua) und einmal ohne helm (sagter warscheinlich nix mehr), zugegeben, ich fahre auch nich immer mit helm, aber bei downhill und dirt fühle ich mich ohne irgendwie komisch und hätte, auch wenn da nich viel kaputt zu machen is , angst um mein gehirn! zugegeben, die styro-schicht im helm ist nicht immer sehr dick, aber das zeuch nimmt viel energie auf, sogar im fall, dass es bricht, wird die aufprallenergie nicht auf deinen kopf geleitet, sondern lässt den helm halt zerbrechen. 
es gibt übrigens auch aramid bzw. carbonoberschalen bei helmen, guck dir mal die von troy lee an.
und ich gebe dir auch recht, dass ich mit helm riskanter fahre, aber nur weil ich ohne die tails nur runterrollen würde und nich auf die idee kommen würde mal n bisschen spaß zu haben. 
wer behauptet, dass ein helm sinnlos ist hat warscheinlich schon zu oft bodenkontakt mit dem kopf gehabt. meine meinung!
ich habe schon genug unfälle gesehen, wo ein helm geschützt hat, und auch wenn ein halswirbel angebrochen ist, weil man sich kopfüber in den boden gräbt, ist es besser, als wenn die wirbelsäule durch ist!!!
und nur noch zum vergleich, es gibt auch t-shirts aus aramid oder so, die ne kugel abfangen, dann sind zwar n paar rippen gebrochen aber die kugel zerreist dir nich die eingeweide, und die dinger sind halt auch nur so dick wie ein t-shirt
wer ohne n helm fahren will, bitte, aber schickt mir nicht eure krankenhausrechnung, wenn ihr mir im auto erst die fohrfahrt nehmt, dann mit eurem kopf in meine teure windschutzscheibe knallt und euch dann beerdigen lassen wollt!!!

ps. ein helm schützt auch den steuerzahler vor krankenhaus und rehakosten von leuten, die es nicht besser wissen!

helm =


----------



## Mathias7D (30. April 2008)

... nach kurzen Kontakt mit einem Hündchen, hat es mich bei ca. 20km/h vom Bike geholt und dann unsanft auf Schulter und Kopf gelegt,..  wobei der im Weg stehende Baumstumpf der Sache nicht dienlich war. Nach Kontakt mit dem Baumstumpf war mein Helm nur noch Schrott (Ecke am Stirnbereich herausgebrochen).  

Zumindest die Aussage meines Docs war, dass ohne Helm die Schulter OP nicht mehr nötig gewesen wäre... seitdem gabs keine Ausfahrt ohne!


----------



## KoR3 (30. April 2008)

Yukio schrieb:


> Ganz mies. Aber ein Helm kann schaden, muss er nicht immer, aber kann er.


 also meine helme (hab 3 einen für dirt, straße und dh) könnten mir nur schaden wenn sie von den haken über der tür runterspringen und auf meinem kopf landen würden


----------



## karsten reincke (30. April 2008)

ich habe auch davon gelesen, daß ein Helm auch schaden kann. Angeblich soll da bei sehr eingegrenzten Unfallbildern beim Auftreffen eine höhere Belastung der Halswirbelsäule auftreten, weil der Helm den Kopf in einem ungünstigeren Winkel auf das Hindernis auftreffen läßt. Es ist theoretisch sicher denkbar, daß solche Unfallbilder existieren, ebenso, wie es immer mal wieder die Anekdote gab und gibt, daß ein nichtangeschnallter Autofahrer überlebt hat, weil der Gurt ihn eben nicht stranguliert hat, was beim Beifahrer angeblich passierte.
Ich halte allerdings die positiven Wirkungen von Helmen für um ein Vielfaches höher als alle denkbaren schädigenden Möglichkeiten.
Die Styroporschicht nimmt Energie auf, die sonst im Schädeldach aufgenommen würde, und das ist einfache Physik. Es mag viele und unterschiedliche Untersuchungen geben, aber es gibt auch-zugegeben recht plakative-Vorführungen, da meine ich den berühmt-berüchtigten Melonentest, der recht eindeutig ist.
Was den Nutzen der anderen Schutzbekleidung betrifft, so habe ich als Tourenbiker damit keine Erfahrung, kann mir aber diesen Schutz gut vorstellen und erklären, da ich desöfteren mit vergleichbarer Schutzbekleidung Dienst gemacht habe, und wenn etwas gegen fliegende Steine hilft, hilft es auch gegen liegende Steine......


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Mai 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> ...
> Zumindest die Aussage meines Docs war, dass ohne Helm die Schulter OP nicht mehr nötig gewesen wäre...



Hm, jetzt sag aber nicht das er genervt war weil er was machen musste?!


----------



## Mathias7D (1. Mai 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt sag aber nicht das er genervt war weil er was machen musste?!



Hoffe doch nicht.   Hatte schlussendlich eh nur noch mit seinen Chirurgen Kollegen zu tun und die kümmert es eh recht wenig, wen sie auf den Tisch bekommen.
Haben im OP "Leave your Head on", Joe Cocker gespielt...


----------



## RideTheDragon (9. Mai 2008)

> Ob auf Ski, Rennrad oder Bike. Immer mit Helm. Nur beim Surfen hab ich keinen an, des ist a weng affig



naja gerade beim wellenreiten bei dem der grund nur wenige cm unter dem eigentlichen wasserspiegel liegt ist ein helm wichtiger als du denkst ..

sogar beim windsurfen kann dir der mast auf den kopf fallen ^^

aber zurück zum thema .. helm ist wichtig doch ab einem gewissen niveau ist nur noch fullface helm angesagt .. die plastik deckel da sind echt für die tonne .. ich glaub da diese lederdinger mit nem bissi schaumstoff drin die die radler so vor 30-50 jahren trugen, bringen warscheinlich genausoviel .. sehen nur behindert aus .. 

seit dem mein vater sich auf die fresse gelegt hat (als er versuchte sich das rechte hosenbein wären einer bergabfahrt hochzukrempeln) und mit seinem schönen plastik deckel sich einen kieferbruch geholt hat, gibt es für mich nur noch fullface .. also entweder nen ganzer helm oder gar keiner --- lebensmüde oder safety first .. die plastikdeckel liegen für mich irgentwo dazwischen und somit absolut uninterresant und am end sogar nur reine geldmacherei ..


----------



## Alezz (9. Mai 2008)

da gehen die theorien wieder auseinander, vor jahren stellte ein arzt fest, daß bei einem offenem helm zwar gesichtsfrakturen entstehen, diese kann man operieren, dämpfen aber den aufschlag.

dagegen kann bei einem vollvisierhelm durch den aufprall ein bruch an der schädelbasis entstehen.

das waren zwar diskussionen aus dem motorradbereich, aber der aufprall ist beim biken (ohne motor) ja wahrscheinlich ähnlich...

da kann jeder selber entscheiden....fakt is allerdings...nutzen hat ein helm sicherlich mehr wie ne mütze...


----------



## uhrwerk6.9 (11. Mai 2008)

also ich hab mich letztens übelst auf die fresse gelegt und hätte ich eien halb schalle oder gar gar keinen helm gehabt wäre mein kopf ein total schaden aber auf grund des full face ist alles ok 
also helm ist pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (11. Mai 2008)

ich denk jeder sollte selbst entscheiden ob helm oder nich...
meine meinung: auch wenn der Helm bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nich mehr viel bringt, weil man meistens so oder so hinüber is, bin ich doch trotzdem froh über den Schutz beim langsam(er) fahren. 
Also: ich trage Helm, sagt was ihr wollt...


----------



## Blades (29. Juni 2008)

Nur fÃ¼r die Leute die es immernoch nicht begriffen haben.
Ein Helm bringt sogar etwas wenn er bricht.
Ein groÃteil der Motorrad/Fahrradhelme wird heutzutage so Produziert das er bei bestimmten aufschlagskrÃ¤ften bricht diese liegen meist in dem Bereich welcher kommt an dem das Styropor (welches nichtmal wirklich Styropor ist) seine maximale verformung erreicht hat.
Diese Sollbruchstellen sorgen dann dafÃ¼r das die aufschlagskrÃ¤fte nicht zustark in die HalswirbelsÃ¤ule weitergeleitet werden.
Die darÃ¼berliegende Plastikschale wird in 70% nicht brechen und hÃ¤lt somit weiterhin das Styropor zusammen um einen Aufschlag an einer anderen Stelle aushalten zu kÃ¶nnen.(Falls man mehrfach hintereinander aufschlÃ¤gt)
Dies ist natÃ¼rlich auch nur begrenzt aushaltbar fÃ¼r den Helm und er muss nach einem solchen Sturz ersetzt werden.
Aber wenn man bedenkt das ein moderner Helm die AufprallkrÃ¤fte bei einem Unfall um einen Faktor von bis zu 80% vermindert bin ich gerne bereit auch mal 100â¬ in meine eigene Gesundheit zu investieren.
Ich hatte sowohl schon einen Motorrad wie auch Mountainbikeunfall und ich hÃ¤tte ohne Helm nur einen davon erlebt, danach jedoch garnichts mehr.
Ich kann denjenigen die ohne Helm fahren wÃ¼nschen einen Unfall zu haben bei dem sie endlich bemerken wie engstirnig sie wirklich Ã¼ber ihre eigene Gesundheit nachdenken.
MfG Blades

P.s. Shefffield bei deiner Anzahl an Doppelposts hier im Thread mÃ¼sstest du schon 1000 mal verwarnt worden sein


----------



## zuspät (29. Juni 2008)

ich mach mir etz net die mühe und les mich durch die 21 seiten.
klar kann ein helm nicht jede verletzung verhindern sondern die verletzungen eingrenzen. er macht nicht unsterblich. genauso wie abs esp oder airbags es kann helfen muss aber nicht. ob jemand diese eventuelle hilfe annehmen will oder net sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
in diesem sinne...


----------



## RetroRider (29. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kann denjenigen die ohne Helm fahren wünschen einen Unfall zu haben bei dem sie endlich bemerken wie engstirnig sie wirklich über ihre eigene Gesundheit nachdenken.
> [...]



Nur weil der Mensch erst in der Krise anfängt zu denken, muss man Niemandem eine Krise an den Hals wünschen. Vorschriften erzwingen keine Einsicht. Entweder "Recht auf Dummheit" oder kein "Recht auf Dummheit", aber nicht mal hü, mal hott.

Abgesehen davon bin ich auch der Meinung, daß beim Helm der (potentielle) Nutzen überwiegt. Anders als bei Skistiefeln: kaputtes Knie ist _nicht_ besser als kaputtes Sprunggelenk.


----------



## simdiem (30. Juni 2008)

Ich fahr mangels eigenem MTB nur selten im Wald, daher eigentlich nur auf der Strasse, dort jedoch ziemlich ähhh flott und "sportlich". Wheelie mit 25 kmh sind standart. Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich mich auch immer um den Helm gedrückt habe, ausser beim biken im Wald.
Allerdings habt ihr mich überzeugt, und ich werd jetzt gleich meine Runde mit Helm fahren !!

Also Leute einen habt ihr schon bekehrt!!!!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2008)

2 Tage, 2 Tote...und die sind nicht MTB gefahren 

http://www.lvz-online.de/aktuell/content/66769.html
http://www.lvz.de/aktuell/content/66665.html

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben...nicht das eigene Können entscheidet...wenn man von so ner trantütigen Flachzange umgefahren wird, spielt das einfach keine Rolle mehr. Und meine Tochter freut sich bestimmt, wenn Papa "nur" mit Schürfwunden oder was gebrochenem heimkommt. Und Mama will keine 2 Leute füttern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juli 2008)

LoL...Hammer Thread. Schade dass Sheffield nicht mehr schreibt. Gut, bei nem Posting von 2004 kann man das auch nicht mehr erwarten und irgendwo bei Seite 6 glaub ich hab ich aufgehört zu lesen. 
Fazit: nen KFZ Gurt bringt bei nem Frontalaufprall mit 220 gegen einen Brückenpfeiler auch nichts. genauso wie der Helm mit 70 gegen nen Baum. 
Nichtsdestotrotz schnall ich mich im Auto an und setz nen Helm zum Biken auf!
Bäm!


----------



## matzems (15. Juli 2008)

Helm? ganz einfach!
jeder ist für seinen schädel selbst verantwortlich=> bitte keine neuen gesetze!

ich: wenn ich ins gelände oder in die stadt auf den straßen fahre benutze ich einen helm, wenn ich gemütlich auf radwegen mit 20km/h cruise benutz ich kein helm!

bin jahre lang motrrad gefahren, gelände wie straße und der helm hat mir schon öfter den kopf gerettet! kann also 100% sagen, wenn man mit hohen unfallrisiko fährt wie im gelände oder im straßenverkehr, ist helm 100% sinnvoll! gebrochner schädel ist *******!


----------



## RobGonzoo (18. Juli 2008)

Todeszahlen von 2007 hat das statistische Bundesamt gestern veröffentlicht.

4949 Verkehrsunfalltote 2007, niedrigste Zahl seit 1953 (und Einführung der Statistik)

"Besonders stark abgenommen hat die Zahl der getöteten Fahrradbenutzer um 61 Personen oder 13%." Insgesamt 425 Biker.

Gehört zumindest indirekt zu dem Helmthema.


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Pro-Helmer (was ein Wort) aber gegen Helmpflicht.

Warum?
Sobald eine Pflicht kommt,folgt als nächstes ein Gesetz was Form,Farbe,Gestaltung vorgibt oder eine neue Prüfnorm, in Folge steigen für die Hersteller die Produktkosten,die reichen das an den Kunden weiter.

Nimmt man mal den kürzlichen Bike test ist selbst der aldi Helm besser als keiner, aber wenigstens die 40 für das Einsteigermodell der gängigen Marken sehr gut investiertes Geld.
Die Leute machen sich Sorgen um Zahnersatz,Altersvorsorge,aber einen Kopf hat man nur einmal,Zähne kann man verschiedenartig ersetzen und die Altersversorgung ist zumindest grundsätzlich,wenn auch niedrig,staatlich mindestgesichert.
Aber wenn Kopf putt und neben Tot,wo man es ja hinter sich hat, schlimmeres folgt ist das evtl noch schlimmer für die Familie, emotionslos betrachtet,zahlt bei Invalidität keine Lebensversicherung und die Last für die Familie steigt deutlich.
Und das fängt auch außer evtl teilweise finanziell auch keine Invalidenrente ab.

Ein Kollege von mir ist vor 1,5 Jahren bei einem Radunfall ohne Helm mit dem Kopf an die obere Kante der winschutzscheibe am Auto geknallt.
Folge,Koma,Jobverlust und alles was man wirklich niemandem wünscht.
Was ich so mitbekommen habe ist er nun in der Reha.


----------



## Duc851 (19. Juli 2008)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich bin Pro-Helmer (was ein Wort) aber gegen Helmpflicht.
> 
> Warum?
> Sobald eine Pflicht kommt,folgt als nächstes ein Gesetz was Form,Farbe,Gestaltung vorgibt oder eine neue Prüfnorm, in Folge steigen für die Hersteller die Produktkosten,die reichen das an den Kunden weiter.
> ....


Das ist nicht der eigentliche Knackpunkt. 

Hab mal wenn Helmpflicht ist nen Unfall mit dem Fahrrad ohne Helm. Da zahlt aber auch gar keine Versicherung mehr. Und wennst blos 20Meter zum Nachbarn gefahren bist.


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2008)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich bin Pro-Helmer (was ein Wort) aber gegen Helmpflicht.
> 
> Warum?
> Sobald eine Pflicht kommt,folgt als nächstes ein Gesetz was Form,Farbe,Gestaltung vorgibt oder eine neue Prüfnorm, in Folge steigen für die Hersteller die Produktkosten,die reichen das an den Kunden weiter.



Das seh ich anders. Nur weil Gurtpflicht herrscht ist das Auto desswegen nicht teuerer geworden. Ich denke die Helme erfüllen im Augenblick schon einen sehr hohen Standard, zumindest die hochwertigen die man eh schon aus Tests oder den Magazinen kennt. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass desshalb ein Helm noch teuerer werden soll als er eh schon stellenweise ist.


----------



## karsten reincke (19. Juli 2008)

eine Helmpflicht bedeutet leider auch, daß viele Leute, die momentan noch Gelegenheitsradler sind, dann aufs Auto umsteigen. Macht unsere Trails leerer, aber die Straßen voller....
Nach der Helmpflicht für Radler kommt dann die Helmpflicht für Skater??????
Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, aber ich bin auch dagegen, daß die Solidargemeinschaft ALLE Kosten für die Unfallfolgen von Unfallopfern ohne Helm übernehmen. Dann liegt die Helmnutzung in der persönlichen Verantwortung eines jeden Bikers.


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen eine Helmpflicht, aber ich bin auch dagegen, daß die Solidargemeinschaft ALLE Kosten für die Unfallfolgen von Unfallopfern ohne Helm übernehmen.



Was soll denn das bitte heissen? Dann soll die "Solidargemeinschaft auch bitte nicht bei Steckdosenopfern, Küchenhelden und anderen Deppenunfällen zahlen. Das, mein Lieber, ist der Sinn der Solidargemeinschaft!!! Steckt ja schon im Namen drin. Wir zahlen für viele viele andere Sachen auch. Also differenzier es bitte nicht auf die paar Unfallopfer / -folgen die ohne Helm passiert sind.
Helmpflicht hin oder her. Fakt ist nach wie vor, dass ein Helm einfach schützt, zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad und das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## karsten reincke (19. Juli 2008)

dann etwas genauer: Es ist bekannt, daß ein Helm schützt, also sollte man einen tragen. Wenn dann jemand wider besseres Wissen ohne Helm fährt, sehe ich nicht ein, weshalb die Solidargemeinschaft diese speziellen Unfallfolgen zu einhundert Prozent übernehmen muß. Ebenso ist es beim Rauchen, auch da weiß ich nicht, warum ALLE für die Unvernunft einiger mitzahlen. Auch beim Übergewicht ist es so(bin selbst heftig betroffen). Man entscheidet sich, zu rauchen, ohne Helm zu biken, zu viel zu verzehren, obwohl diese Unvernunft klar ist, warum sollen das alle zahlen? Es wäre natürlich ein Problem, eine Grenze zwischen fahrlässiger Unvernunft zu ziehen und grober vorsätzlicher Unvernunft. 

Auch beim Autofahren gibt es den Unterschied zwischen leichter und grober Fahrlässigkeit, ersteres bezahlt die Versicherung, letzteres nicht, ebenso nicht den Vorsatz.


----------



## Yossarian (19. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch Unsinn. Wo willst du denn da die Grenze ziehen?
Ich hab die letzten 20 Jahre vielleicht Kosten von 1000â¬ fÃ¼r die KK verursacht, als Beitrag bezahlt hab ich mindestens das hundertfache.
Da kÃ¶nnte man schon ins grÃ¼beln kommen, aber was solls. Ich freu mich lieber, daÃ ich gesund bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (19. Juli 2008)

@yossarian:
So ists! Gesund bleiben ist alles---und dafür bevorzuge ich den Helm^^


----------



## karsten reincke (19. Juli 2008)

richtig, gesundbleiben ist gut, und mit Helm einfacher.

Diese Grenze zu ziehen, das ist ein fast unlösbares Problem, das weiß ich selber. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn alle KKs ALLES zahlen, was an Unfallkosten anfällt, da entsteht ein bestimmtes Anspruchsdenken, und jegliche Eigenvorsorge geht gegen null, jegliche Eigenverantwortung fällt flach. Was daraus wird, ist bei Krankenkassenbeiträgen zu sehen, die steigen und steigen, für Dinge, die wirklich wichtig sind, wird nicht mehr bezahlt, weil die Kosten aus dem Ruder laufen.
Aber ich glaube, das Thema läuft immer mehr vom eigentlichen Thread weg, zurück zum Thema!

Ich bleibe beim Helm, ist deutlich gesünder.


----------



## Reddi (19. Juli 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, das Thema läuft immer mehr vom eigentlichen Thread weg, zurück zum Thema!



ich glaube, das hast du dir grad selbst vermasselt...


----------

